
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (July 2018) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per month, please. If it
isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested
in the job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>To search the thread, try kennytilton&#x27;s WhoIsHiring browser at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a> or 
kristopolous&#x27; console script at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.
======
lordnacho
Interdax | Blockchain Engineer, AppSec Engineer, InfoSec Engineer | London |
REMOTE | Full-time | [https://interdax.com](https://interdax.com)

Interdax is building a 3rd generation digital asset exchange. Our engineering
team comes from top HFTs and exchanges like Nasdaq and NYSE, as well as from
well known firms in the blockchain space.

We are self-funded and we have a promising prototype with unparalleled
performance. Our matching engine can process a whole busy day of trading (24h
in other crypto exchanges) in less than 30 seconds. Now seeking world-class
Blockchain and Security engineers for auditing and testing the platform.

What we offer:

    
    
       Competitive Salary ($180k-$250k / year)
       Profit Sharing (0.5 - 1.5%)
       Fully remote positions
       Flexible work hours
       Unlimited Vacation Policy
       Startup culture
       Team getaways
       Like-minded peers passionate about building challenging technology
    

Openings:

Senior Blockchain Engineer:
[https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/38ee3f63e69f01-senior-
blockchai...](https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/38ee3f63e69f01-senior-blockchain-
engineer)

Senior Application Security Engineer:
[https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/2ef76b41f47f01-senior-
applicati...](https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/2ef76b41f47f01-senior-application-
security-engineer)

Senior Information Security Engineer:
[https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/a0708527294d01-senior-
informati...](https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/a0708527294d01-senior-information-
security-manager)

We are also looking for Senior SREs (send your CV/LinkedIn to
careers@interdax.com)

~~~
ksaitor
tried listing on [https://cryptojobslist.com](https://cryptojobslist.com)?

------
anurag
Render | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa | Onsite

When deploying applications in production, developers are forced to pick
between two extremes: expensive yet simplistic platforms like Heroku, or
complicated, do-it-all-yourself services like AWS. By contrast, Render makes
it easy to get up and running quickly but also allows applications to scale
and increase in complexity over time, preventing a transition to DIY
infrastructure.

Our goal is to completely free up developers and teams from managing
infrastructure. This will ultimately improve all software and enable entirely
new kinds of applications.

We're building products that abstract over complexity and minimize cognitive
overhead for our users. This requires careful thought, high creativity and a
deep understanding of application requirements in production. Our stack is
React, GraphQL, Go, Kubernetes and Postgres, but we don't require prior
experience with any of them. We're looking for people with high integrity, low
ego, and an insatiable drive to learn.

We're serving live applications in production and building out our founding
engineering and design teams in SF. The company is backed by top venture funds
and former CTOs of VMware and Dropbox.

I'm the founder and would love to hear from you at anurag@render.com.

------
mareko
Celo | San Francisco & Berlin | Software Engineer & Mobile Engineer | All
Levels | 100K - 200K + equity + coins | FULLTIME, INTERNS, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

Founded by serial entrepreneurs, Celo is a new company aiming to remove the
barriers for large-scale adoption of cryptocurrencies as means-of-payment.
Using a novel address-based encryption algorithm, Celo makes sending money as
easy as sending a text. Additionally, Celo uses stable-value tokens pegged to
fiat currencies, like the US Dollar, to minimize volatility. Anyone can
participate in the network and earn Celo currency, even with just a budget
Android smartphone. The first application launching on our platform is a
social payments and money transfer app, aimed at developing markets.

Investors: a16z, Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase, Reid Hoffman and Jack
Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS

We tried to make applying fun: 'Mine' your application form to create an
applicant blockchain at the bottom of our jobs page:
[https://celo.org/jobs](https://celo.org/jobs)

------
bd808
Wikimedia Foundation | Operations Engineer (Cloud Services) | REMOTE, VISA |
Full-Time | [https://wikimediafoundation.org](https://wikimediafoundation.org)

Job posting:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/wikimedia/jobs/1171069?gh_src=6...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wikimedia/jobs/1171069?gh_src=6a42a4871)

The Wikimedia Cloud Services team operates an OpenStack cluster hosting
Wikimedia (Wikipedia) technical community projects such as our pre-production
testing environment, the worker pool for our CI system, and a large number of
"semi-production" services which make editing and viewing the wikis nicer. We
also own a Kubernetes cluster, a Grid Engine distributed job scheduler, a pool
of MariaDB database servers, and other ancillary services that technical
volunteers use to gather and process data for use on the wiki projects.

The team is full distributed and spans from California to Spain. Remote work
is our norm with communication via irc, email, bug tracker (Phabricator), and
video calls. Wikimedia's office is in SF and would be home for anyone looking
for visa work.

Day to day work is a mix of long term projects, incident response, and tier
2-3 tech support for end-users. Ideal candidates will have a mix of operations
and software development experience and some history of supporting end-users.

~~~
_ix
I'm really interested in applying. Would it be alright if I reach out via
freenode?

------
bentoner
Draftable | Multiple positions available | REMOTE (worldwide) or Melbourne,
Australia | Full-time | A$100k - A$200k |
[https://draftable.com/careers](https://draftable.com/careers)

We hired a remote engineer from HN earlier this year and that’s working out
great.

Draftable makes document comparison software accessible to everyone. We’re
looking for two engineers:

\- Senior Engineer (.NET, JS) - you will lead the development of our desktop
product, Draftable Desktop.

\- R&D Engineer - you will work on improving the document comparison
algorithms which power all of our products.

We prefer remote hires, but we’re open to an on-site hire in our Melbourne
office.

We’re looking for experienced and self-reliant engineers. We expect you to
work a full time load of 40 hours per week (and no more) and to be very
productive during that time.

We know you have a life outside work, so we will respect your non-working and
family time. We don’t expect you to make work your life.

Our tech stack: .NET (mostly C# with some F# and some C++), Python/Django,
Javascript/React, PostgreSQL, Redis and RabbitMQ.

We’re easy-going and easy to work with. We’re developer-led and have a flat
structure. We are collaborative, and we expect you to take an active role in
evolving our engineering culture. We like writing things down. We love Slack.
We launch things as soon as they’re ready. We do things right the first time,
even if it takes a little longer. We don’t have much technical debt.

More details at
[https://draftable.com/careers](https://draftable.com/careers).

------
joeleet
Portland Trail Blazers | Portland, OR | Full-time | ONSITE | Junior
Application Developer

Our basketball analytics team is looking to hire a junior application
developer. We are interested in candidates striving to be a full-stack
generalist that can build, maintain, and deploy applications that support our
front office and coaching staff. Previous experience in the professional
sports industry is not required, but a passion for basketball is a must.

Qualifications:

    
    
        * Web development experience in a modern scripting language (Python, PHP, JS, etc.)
        * Experience working with relational databases (SQL)
        * Experience using version control (Git)
        * Ability to work in macOS and Linux-based environments
        * Experience developing iOS/React Native applications, preferred
        * Experience designing APIs and visualizations, preferred
        * Familiarity with advanced basketball statistics, preferred
        * Ability to work collaboratively and autonomously
        * High standards of confidentiality
        * Excellent interpersonal, communication, and organization skills
        * Ability to work flexible and longer days, including nights and weekends
    

Reach out to us via email: appdev at trailblazers dot com and send us your
resume along with any links to public repos and projects. Basketball-related
or not, we'd love to see what you've been working on!

------
beedan
Mozilla | Mountain View, San Francisco, Toronto or Remote (prefer North
America based) | Full-time | Senior Experiments Software Engineer |
[https://www.mozilla.org/](https://www.mozilla.org/)

Mozilla is the not-for-profit behind the Firefox browser. We are committed to
the free and open web.

Mozilla is looking for a senior software engineer to help steward our growing
in-product experiments program. Our team develops experiments and builds
prototypes that help shape the future of Firefox.

Qualifications

\- 3+ years of professional, production software development experience.

\- Experience with continuous integration environments, writing testable
software, and test-driven development.

\- Proficient in ES6+.

\- Ability to quickly learn new technologies.

\- Capable of rapidly prototyping new ideas.

\- Ability to effectively work with stakeholders to collaboratively solve
problems.

Technologies we use: JavaScript, Selenium, Docker, Webpack, Node, AWS, SQL

See the full job description and apply now:
[https://careers.mozilla.org/position/gh/1073773](https://careers.mozilla.org/position/gh/1073773)

------
annpierce
Photofeeler ([https://www.photofeeler.com](https://www.photofeeler.com)) |
Software Engineers, Marketing Roles | REMOTE or Onsite near Boulder/Denver, CO

Work for big tech, but secretly dream of being an early engineer at a startup
where everything you do _really matters_?

Photofeeler is a tool for photo feedback, but we're primarily a data science
company. We do very sophisticated math in order to maximize the statistical
value of small, noisy data samples. Our company is changing the future of
online profiles.

We're early into building our team but much farther into building our
business. This makes us a really exciting place to work.

Our job offers unparalleled freedom without bureaucratic nonsense (think: can
work remote, work flexible hours, no unnecessary meetings). Plus our users are
eager and enthusiastic for everything we ship. As an early employee, you'll
take part in the ongoing conversations that inform the direction of the
company.

More info:
[https://www.photofeeler.com/jobs](https://www.photofeeler.com/jobs)

------
pjg
Checkbook.io | Blockchain enabled Digital Checks | Sunnyvale/ San Francisco CA
| ONSITE | Full-time | Engineering | $100K+ and equity

We are a fintech startup and solving the problem of paper Checks. Contrary to
popular opinion paper Checks are not going away, in fact according the 2016
report by the Federal Reserve 17.2 Billion paper Checks were sent in the US
alone, transferring a sum of money 4.5X times VISA/MC combined!

We’ve built a way to send images of Checks instantly in email and the
recipient can Deposit them online by verifying their bank account instantly.
Furthermore building and enabling a Blockchain for settlement enables instant
verification and disbursement. Basically we are doing to paper Checks what
Stripe and Square of have done to the Credit Card space in Online and Mobile
payments.

We’re Seed stage and very soon Series A, seeing exponential growth, have a
small but great team and super investors (Tim Draper, Naval Ravikant/Kevin
Laws of Angelist thru one of their angelist funds, our customers and many more
) i.e. this would be a good time to join

Looking for both a back-end as well as a front-end engineer. Need to have a
strong background in being able to write scalable software, preferably multi-
paradigm, disciplined. - I’m the Founder of the company - this is a “co-
founder” level opportunity - you’ll be working with me and other core people
in the team. Work hard - play hard.

Our tech stack is Python, Angular, Postgres.

We move fast - if you’ve done a hackathon - we’ll probably want to do one with
you and it’ll be clear if we are a mutual fit

Email admin@checkbook.io or pj [at] checkbook.io

~~~
gigatexal
Cool company. When you guys get going do post something to hacker news for us
to check out.

~~~
pjg
Will do. We're live the batch payment system now. Moving to instant payments
soon.

Where are you located ? Interested in joining us - we're a python shop

Cheers

------
jeandenis
Plaid | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA; Salt Lake City, UT | equity +
benefits | REMOTE, Full-time, [https://plaid.com/](https://plaid.com/)

* About Me *

Hello HN! My name is Jean-Denis Greze and I'm the Head of Engineering at
Plaid. I helped grow Dropbox from 100 engineers to 600+. I joined Plaid
because I believe in our mission to empower the consumer financial revolution
and believe we are uniquely positioned to drive change in the industry.

* About Us *

We provide a single API on top of the U.S. financial system and help companies
like Venmo, Coinbase, Lending Club, Square Cash, and Robinhood handle banking
data. Being at the epicenter of Fintech allows us to pursue everything from
the Bitcoin frenzy to the revolution happening in Home Mortgages. We are a
mature and enthusiastic workplace excited to grow from 120 (48 engineers) to
200+ employees in 2018.

* About You *

We're looking for experienced software engineers with 3+ years experience in
SRE, Backend, Product, Security, or Data Science. Our tech stack includes
Node.js, Typescript, and Go, and while we love experience with these
technologies we get excited about anyone comfortable stepping into a new
environment. We value transparency, humility, and intellectual honesty.

Most of the team is in SF, but we've just opened an office in Salt Lake City
and we're also building out a distributed team. If you're an iOS or Android
engineer and excited to help own and drive improvements to our mobile SDK
(Link) and client libraries, get in touch wherever you live!

* Get in Touch *

You can learn more about us at
[https://plaid.com/company/](https://plaid.com/company/) and see our open
roles at You can learn more about us at
[https://plaid.com/careers](https://plaid.com/careers) . Reach out to me
directly at greze+hn@plaid.com with a sentence or two about yourself and
either your LinkedIn profile or your resumé.

Tech Buzzwords: Node.js, Python, Go/Golang, Typescript, AWS, Redshift, EC2,
ECS, S3, ElasticSearch, Spark.

Company Buzzwords: $60 million raised, Series B. Catered Lunch, Dinner.
Health+Vision+Dental+Life, Monthly team events. Wellness + Transportation
Benefits, Uber/Lyft credits. Flexible Hours/WFH. Unlimited PTO (three week
minimum).

~~~
rob_star
TN Visa friendly or remote Outside the US? Looking for the Android engineer
position but it doesn't seem to be listed on you website yet. Is it still
open? Thanks.

~~~
jeandenis
Send me an email. The Android isn't on the website but we are indeed hiring
remote (incl. outside the US).

~~~
abhicrysis
What would be your email id?

------
esigler
OpenAI | Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

OpenAI is building safe Artificial General Intelligence (AGI), and ensuring it
leads to a good outcome for humans.

The team I'm on is hiring for Infrastructure Engineers to help with things
like scaling Kubernetes to 2,500 nodes and beyond:
[https://blog.openai.com/scaling-kubernetes-
to-2500-nodes/](https://blog.openai.com/scaling-kubernetes-to-2500-nodes/)

We work in Terraform, Chef, Golang, Ruby, Python, and across the stack as
needed. We use existing tools instead of reinventing the wheel when it makes
sense, and when we build new tools we often open-source them:
[https://github.com/openai/kubernetes-
ec2-autoscaler](https://github.com/openai/kubernetes-ec2-autoscaler)

You can find out more at [https://openai.com/jobs/](https://openai.com/jobs/),
& I'm happy to answer questions via email, ping me at eric@openai.com.

~~~
ArtWomb
Congrats on the Dota2 win ;)

Have recommended OpenAI to several promising recent grads. Just wondering if
the roles are sacrosanct. Or its possible to break out of the box as a back-
end engineer. And eventually work in research?

~~~
esigler
The roles definitely aren't sacrosanct. Teams (& individuals) change and
evolve over time, and there's plenty of work to be done. :) Having said that,
I might suggest the Fellows program if someone is serious about becoming a
researcher - it's a good way to leverage your existing skills while learning
how to do AI research.

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring site reliability engineers, product managers, marketing
roles, developers, sales reps, director level positions, and more; see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/).

We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

~~~
snockerton
When is such an awesome company like GitLab going to get serious about
compensation and actually fix their calculator for regions outside of SF? I
know firsthand that this is preventing many experienced people from even
bothering to pursue opportunities there.

------
tjcelaya
Joyent | Software Engineer - Java SDK | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE
preferred, REMOTE

Full Description: [https://www.joyent.com/about/careers/software-engineer-
java-...](https://www.joyent.com/about/careers/software-engineer-java-sdk)

Java SDK Engineers within the Manta team will be a primary part of the core
Manta Client SDK group and own the development of Manta’s Java SDK. The
primary mission of an SDK Engineer is the ongoing development and maintenance
of the SDKs and associated tools. Collaborating with management, customers,
and other engineering teams, the SDK Engineer is a lynchpin ensuring the
platform and services delivered are reliable and easy to use. Candidates local
to San Francisco or willing to relocate are preferred, although individuals
with proven experience working remotely will also be considered.

Qualifications

• Proficient in modern Java development practices (1.8+) and tools

• Comfortable writing both unit and integration tests and understand their
tradeoffs

• Experience with the principles of concurrency and multi-threading both
generally and in Java

• Deep understanding of HTTP and client-server architectures

• Thorough understanding of the principles and failure modes of distributed
systems

• Obsessed with writing clean, understandable code, avoiding unnecessarily
clever solutions whenever possible (even if they’re fun to implement)

• Capable of working both within a team and independently

• Strong attention to detail and a passion for delivering valuable solutions
to customers

• Familiarity with Maven configuration and workflows

• Willing to travel up to 15%

------
nathankane
Petal | New York City | Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

Petal is a credit card accessible to people without a credit history, by using
machine learning to analyze someone's cash flow instead of the traditional
credit score-based model. Our aim is to serve the 65 million people in the
U.S. (many immigrants, young people, and minorities) shut out of financial
services.

Shipping a world-class product across web, iOS, and Android is core to our
mission and operating philosophy, and UI engineering quality is paramount. We
have two roles open on the UI engineering team, to work on our React/React
Native applications. We using Redux for state management, styled-components
for styling, a bunch of Node scripts for building a cross-platform web/native
app (using Expo), are open sourcing some ESlint plugins we've written, and
have some really cool Node / GraphQL projects in the works.

1\. Javascript Engineer - Core Product
[https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard/fc37a04a-8bff-480f-83aa-f59f...](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard/fc37a04a-8bff-480f-83aa-f59fa566b382)

2\. Javascript Engineer - Acquisition
[https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard/4facdf40-8770-4ea2-b807-2c54...](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard/4facdf40-8770-4ea2-b807-2c5496e11acf)

Email me at nathan@petalcard.com if you think there's a fit.

------
octernion
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | ONSITE in San Francisco/Toronto
or REMOTE | [https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

The hiring process depends on the position, but will generally follow this
flow: phone screen + simple challenge / take-home challenge / on-site. We're
pretty flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech: • Ruby (on Rails) • ES6+ • React / Redux • PostgreSQL • Elasticsearch •
Memcached / Redis

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at: •
[https://careers.instacart.com/](https://careers.instacart.com/) •
[http://tech.instacart.com](http://tech.instacart.com) •
[http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-
grocer...](http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-
delivery-service)

------
gina205
Blockstack | New York HQ | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://blockstack.org/careers](https://blockstack.org/careers)

Blockstack is a new internet for decentralized apps where users own their
data. We've built this with an open source community and a software stack for
building scalable decentralized apps.

We’re passionate about bringing the internet back to its original
decentralized, open, and innovative roots, and have backing from Y Combinator,
USV, and Naval Ravikant. We raised $50M in December 2017 in our token sale,
and as a result are in a high growth period.

 __ _Priority roles: Senior Designer, Senior Marketer_ __

To learn more about who we are, our work culture, and whether this is the
right place for you, check out our careers
site:[https://blockstack.org/careers](https://blockstack.org/careers) and Key
Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

Perks: Blockstack offers a competitive salary, generous equity, 100% covered
health insurance, free daily lunch, a computer of your choice along with
accessories to fit your requirements, a professional development budget, a
casual workplace, and standard vacation + unlimited sick days.

------
msolo
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Software Engineer
| INTERNS, ONSITE, VISA

We're a small team of software engineers, computational biologists,
clinicians, and geneticists building cutting-edge tools and methods for
interpreting some of the largest genomic datasets in the world (~500,000,000
genetic variants in ~200,000 human genomes/exomes). We aim to determine how
genetic variation alters our proteins, biochemical pathways, cells, tissues,
physiology, and traits/susceptibility to disease.

This position involves developing a React component library for visualizing
genomic data. We are looking for friendly people with demonstrated experience
in web tech, an eye for design, and genuine excitement to learn new things.
Experience building performant React web applications preferred. In your
email, please link to an online portfolio/github repo, and bonus points if
you've built a nontrivial data visualization app. Technologies we use: React,
Redux, D3, SVG, Python, GraphQL, elasticsearch, node, Docker, Kubernetes,
Google Container Engine.

In this role, you'll receive domain-specific training at a world-class
research institute. We're supportive of candidates interested in transitioning
to graduate school. Your work will be 100% open source and highly visible in
the genetics/genomics community. Our tools are used by tens of thousands of
researchers and physicians around the world who cure disease and make
biological discoveries. Come help shape the future of human genetic data
visualization and discovery!

email: msolomon@broadinstitute.org

~~~
dev1n
You have been posting here for nearly 2 years. Are you growing or do you just
have a ton of churn in this team?

~~~
cottonseed
At least three Broad teams post on HN, mine included (I'm not the poster).
They're all growing and from what I can tell, the churn is very low.

------
blizkreeg
Oncue | oncue.co | Lead Engineer | On-site, full-time | Oakland, CA |
$135K-$150K 0.3-0.4% equity

We’re a funded startup solving real-life business problems for an industry
that impacts millions each year - moving. In the process, we’re building an
amazing and much-loved product and service that is transforming what is today
a pen-and-paper experience for businesses. We're also changing the consumer
moving experience through our platform.

We have paying customers and are rapidly adding new! Our stack is RoR, React,
and Postgres. We're an engineering team of three and are looking for our first
Lead Engineer who wants to join the early stage of a startup that has proven
product-market fit.

We're highly flexible with how you want to work and believe and trust our
people that they'll figure out what works best for them.

Check the position out at
[https://angel.co/oncue/jobs](https://angel.co/oncue/jobs)

Reach out to me at vineet[at]oncue dot co if you're interested.

Our interview process is quite unique as well. This should tell you more
[https://twitter.com/vinthanedar/status/991149057555906560](https://twitter.com/vinthanedar/status/991149057555906560)

-Vineet, Co-founder and Head of Product & Eng

------
reza_n
Varnish Software | Frontend Developer | New York City or Oslo, Norway

Varnish Software is the company behind Varnish Cache. Varnish Software works
with top global enterprises helping them use Varnish to increase web
performance, build CDNs, and advanced edge platforms.

At Varnish Software, we take pride in our software and products and we value
innovation. We offer an open, honest, and international culture in a laid back
and stimulating work environment. You will be working with some of the
brightest and most talented people in the industry. We offer competitive
salaries, full benefits, generous vacation time, and much more.

We are currently looking for a frontend developer to join our team in New York
City or Oslo.

Requirements:

    
    
      * Strong design aesthetics
      * JavaScript (ES6), HTML5, CSS3
      * Rapid prototyping
      * Frontend frameworks (React, Angular, etc)
      * Responsive frameworks (Bootstrap, Foundation, etc)
      * Build tools and testing frameworks
      * Real world experience
    

What we offer:

    
    
      * New product and greenfield development
      * Product ownership
      * A happy, creative, and flat hierarchy environment
      * International travel
      * Conferences and meetups
    

Please send your resume or questions to jobs@varnish-software.com

~~~
cherealnice
Hi, do you offer sponsorship? Thanks!

------
pdevine
TaskRabbit | Fullstack React.js / Ruby Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
Visa considered |
[https://www.taskrabbit.com/careers](https://www.taskrabbit.com/careers) Join
our mission to provide opportunities for millions of hard-working people
across the United States, United Kingdom, and soon, around the world.

Our unique two-sided marketplace matches millions of customers with over
60,000 Taskers, offering convenience, quality and at accessible prices.

We’re in a period of explosive growth and have dozens of exciting job
opportunities available right now at our San Francisco headquarters as well as
in New York, London, and Austin.

We're hiring for a Chief Architect
[https://grnh.se/d8e90dbb1](https://grnh.se/d8e90dbb1)

Fullstack Engineers [https://grnh.se/7be4d07f1](https://grnh.se/7be4d07f1)

React Native Engineers [https://grnh.se/aa0b76021](https://grnh.se/aa0b76021)

Ruby/Rails Backend [https://grnh.se/14384d821](https://grnh.se/14384d821)

~~~
rashSinha
Hey, thanks for the post. I was wondering if TaskRabbit is hirng for recent
Masters' grads, as well?

------
algorithmia
Algorithmia | Seattle, Vancouver, NYC | Onsite or Remote |
[https://algorithmia.com](https://algorithmia.com)

Algorithmia automates, optimizes, and accelerates every step of the journey to
deploying of AI/ML at scale. Already trusted by over 60k developers and major
enterprise customers, Algorithmia makes scalable Machine Learning fast.

Java, Scala, Golang, C++, cloud, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, data science, AI, ML

\- Sr Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/algorithmia/jobs/4040259002?gh_...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/algorithmia/jobs/4040259002?gh_jid=4040259002)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/algorithmia/jobs/4040250002?gh_...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/algorithmia/jobs/4040250002?gh_jid=4040250002)

\- Sales Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/algorithmia/jobs/4040263002?gh_...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/algorithmia/jobs/4040263002?gh_jid=4040263002)

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$100K-125K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have an opening for mid a senior level position. Please see our website for
what is probably the most detailed job description you have ever seen. No
plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description here, we want you to know what
you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home or our office, whatever suits
you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize commuting when not
necessary.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognized that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

~~~
whb07
Hate to be this guy, but I’d like to point out that this posting is not for a
truly “remote” position.

Unless it’s recently changed in the past couple of days, they really want a
“remote” that lives in Kentucky. Save your time if you don’t live in KY.

~~~
rsyring
Our positions are open to US remote workers. We changed that requirement
several weeks ago. Maybe double check the current postings next time, before
you become "that guy." ;)

~~~
whb07
Heh right on then! I guess not many people were itching to go to KY? Though
I’m sure you would live like a king with $100k+/yr !

------
RandiShapiro
Visby | light field capture | visby.io | San Francisco (550 Bryant St) | Full-
time | ONSITE | Mid to Senior Software Engineer & Computational Geometer |
$100-140k + equity DOE

What We Do: VC-backed seed-stage startup building natively holographic capture
and playback for photographic quality VR, AR, etc. Goodbye, uncanny valley
(hello, a lot of math). We're a software company, but we have a big pile of
cameras. You can check out a 2D representation of one of our images at
[https://www.visby.io/fire](https://www.visby.io/fire)

Stack: Python, C++, CUDA, Open GL, AWS.

The Team: There are ten of us total, seven on the engineering team. I really
appreciate the value placed on communication and work-life balance. Also, my
bosses make me laugh on the regular.

Values: We're solving hard problems, so we value creativity, communication,
and generosity in equal measure. We welcome a wide variety of personal and
professional backgrounds and consider applicants without regard to race,
religion, ethnicity, age, gender, sexual identity or expression, medical
condition, socioeconomic status, or any other category of experience.

We're Hiring

• Software Engineer, Computational Geometry:
[https://bit.ly/2KHHyJa](https://bit.ly/2KHHyJa) • Senior Software Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2Fg7QlQ](https://bit.ly/2Fg7QlQ)

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Django / React Native / CTO | San Francisco, CA / Dallas, TX | $90K
- 150K w/ restricted stock

Cooklist shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy and will
allow you to order groceries by choosing recipes you want to cook.

Our app can connect directly to 81 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes.

Cooklist is live on iOS and Android. Hundreds of users are participating in
the development process. 10,000+ purchases have been downloaded in the last
week. We are a well capitalized team of experienced startup founders and are
looking to hire 3-5 engineers.

You can see a demo video and find links to download the apps at
[https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co)

~~~
affan1994
Hi, I am interested in this position.

~~~
vitiell0
Sorry I forgot to include email in the post. Please email me at
daniel@cooklist.co if you're interested

------
SamirGTalwar
Prodo.AI | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE or REMOTE

Humans spend too much time writing code for machines. We make machines write
code for humans.

Prodo.AI are hiring people to solve hard problems in Machine Learning for
Programming. We're looking for:

\- AI/ML research scientists to apply deep learning to code —
[https://prodo.ai/research](https://prodo.ai/research) (on-site) \- data
engineers, to create data pipelines and tooling to analyse large volumes of
code — [https://prodo.ai/data](https://prodo.ai/data) (on-site) \- software
developers to work on our product and productionise ML —
[https://prodo.ai/dev](https://prodo.ai/dev) (on-site or remote)

Why us?

\- work with smart machines and nice people \- exciting mission, with a
positive impact \- freedom to work on your own creative ideas \- inclusive and
empowering working environment \- flexible hours and flexible work style \-
safe place to learn and experiment without blame \- close synergy between
research and engineering \- support and mentorship from respected experts \-
generous compensation, salary and equity \- based in the heart of London, UK

More details at [https://prodo.ai/jobs](https://prodo.ai/jobs). Email us at
jobs@prodo.ai. Come join us.

------
kdvs
ClearBlade | Backend Developer | Full-time | Austin, TX | Onsite | $80k -
$105k, 0.1 - 1% equity

Who: ClearBlade is a rapidly growing Internet of Things software company
focused on industrial, transportation, buildings facilities and communication
service provider market segments. ClearBlade provides the end-to-end
integration platform at the edge, cloud, or on-premise IoT solution.

What: Looking for a server-side developer who is a generalist with computing
experience in the areas of algorithms and concurrent programming. Candidate
must be comfortable being a key player in a small engineering group, but also
comfortable with rapid growth of the team and the company. Good communication
and cooperation skills are a must. Candidate must also be interested in
performing devops-related tasks such as automated testing and release
management.

Where: Austin, TX - Based in historic downtown office. Remote work is
encouraged to fit your schedule, but must be based in Austin.

Requirements: \- 3+ years web server and/or any other server development. \-
GoLang, C, Javascript, Python \- Hands-on experience with Unix (Linux MacOS),
Docker, Git/Github, BitBucket, Jenkins, and web servers.

Benefits: \- Unlimited PTO \- Group health, dental, and life insurance \-
Commuting allowance \- + More

More info and requirements + application via AngelList:
[https://angel.co/clearblade/jobs/386598-backend-
developer](https://angel.co/clearblade/jobs/386598-backend-developer)

------
Finbarr
Shogun (YC W18) | Full Stack Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://getshogun.com](https://getshogun.com) | $80-$140k + 0.25-1% Shogun is
a storefront builder for eCommerce stores. We have one of the most popular
apps on Shopify
([https://apps.shopify.com/shogun](https://apps.shopify.com/shogun)) and we
just launched on BigCommerce.

We bootstrapped the business to profitability and we're growing fast. The team
is distributed around the world and we're looking for more engineers to join
us.

Our stack is Rails/React/Postgres/MongoDB and we have big plans for the
future.

If you are interested to learn more, email jobs@getshogun.com with your resume
and any questions you may have!

~~~
grover_hartmann
I've sent you an email with my resume and you never replied back.

~~~
Finbarr
What name was it under? When did you send it? Feel free to send me a bump to
finbarr at getshogun dot com.

------
papercruncher
Tubi TV | Lead Elixir Backend Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE VISA |
[https://tubitv.com](https://tubitv.com)

We are making studio produced TV shows and movies available for streaming
everywhere and to everyone, 100% free. Join Tubi TV and reinvent the way
consumers discover and consume premium, studio content. Some of our studio
partners include MGM, Lionsgate and Paramount. We offer very competitive base
salary, stock options, full medical, dental & vision, catered lunch, gym
subsidies and your choice of hardware. Learning is a huge part of our culture
and we frequently help non-engineers learn basic programming skills.

We are looking for someone passionate about solving complex problems using
Elixir. You will work on building services for a very diverse set of clients,
from standard web & mobile to gaming consoles to big screen TVs. As we grow,
we also try to contribute back to the OSS community and even sponsor a few
projects (i.e. [https://github.com/tony612/grpc-
elixir](https://github.com/tony612/grpc-elixir))

Requirements:

* Based in SF or willing to relocate

* Existing US work authorization, H1B, O1, GC, etc

* At least 6 years of industry experience as a Software Engineer

* At least one year working full time with Elixir (or Erlang)

* Previous experience growing a team is a strong plus

I haven't opened the position officially yet, so if interested email me
directly marios /at/ tubi /dot/ tv and mention HN.

------
olivercameron
Voyage | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | Visa |
[https://voyage.auto](https://voyage.auto)

Voyage’s mission is to super-charge communities with autonomous vehicles. Our
fleets power essential, everyday services designed to enhance each resident’s
quality of living. At Voyage, we strive to become part of every community we
serve.

Voyage’s first product is an autonomous taxi service located within a 160,000
resident retirement community in Florida. Here, our fleet delivers on the
promise of autonomous driving - solving the mobility needs of residents who
need it most. Whether a resident faces mobility restrictions, or just wants to
take a ride, we take pride in getting every Voyage passenger to their
destination safely, efficiently, and affordably.

We're a team of 30 engineers that have raised $23m from world-class VC's to
build a massive and meaningful transportation company. We're growing the team
rapidly, and are searching for engineers across multiple disciplines (machine
learning, robotics, consumer software, devops, and more). If you love to ship,
I think you'll love working at Voyage.

[https://voyage.auto/careers](https://voyage.auto/careers)

~~~
here-for-karma
Just a bug report: Closing the modal for the promo video on your site should
pause the video

------
arya_stark
Second Spectrum is looking for SOFTWARE ENGINEERS to join our COMPUTER VISION
R&D team at Second Spectrum for the following positions:

[Los Angeles, USA] [ONSITE] Senior Computer Vision Engineer with high
performance computing / GPU experience
([https://bit.ly/2KBpqU5](https://bit.ly/2KBpqU5))

[Lausanne, Switzerland] [ONSITE] Computer Vision Engineer
([https://bit.ly/2mOnBZ5](https://bit.ly/2mOnBZ5))

[Lausanne, Switzerland] [ONSITE] Computer Vision Engineering Intern (only
Swiss & EU/EFTA citizens) ([https://bit.ly/2tojdRV](https://bit.ly/2tojdRV))

For other job openings and applications, please check our career page at
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html](https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html)

ABOUT US

Second Spectrum is the world leader in building machines that understand
sports and the experts at creating value from tracking data. We create tools
that help teams win, making data and video easily accessible and actionable.
For media companies, we create automatically augmented video and interactive,
personalised, OTT experiences. We are at the forefront of computer vision,
machine learning, big data, augmented reality, and product design. Second
Spectrum is the Official Optical Tracking Provider of the NBA. In addition, we
are working with several football (soccer) clubs and leagues in Europe and in
the US, and provide software for coaches and players to help improve their
game.

~~~
tempacct01
Is the (Swiss EU/EFTA citizens) contraint for all positions or only the intern
position ? Are there visa sponsorship opportunities ? At a cursory glance it
looks like I am ticking a lot of the boxes on one of the positions.

------
jrmurad
Trumid | Front End React/Redux Developer | Full-Time | REMOTE or ONSITE in New
York, NY | $120-150k

We’re a Wall Street startup founded in 2014 and backed by Peter Thiel and
George Soros, seeking an experienced React developer. Our institutional credit
trading platform has a Scala microservices architecture with multiple
Electron-based frontend applications.

The UI team currently consists of 4 developers in South Florida, Pittsburg,
Brooklyn, and Oregon. There is an expectation of working New York business
hours.

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/193804/front-end-engineer-
tru...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/193804/front-end-engineer-trumid-
technologies-llc)

We are also looking to fill a React+Node Full Stack position.

Please apply through Stack or email jason@trumidtech.com

------
arikfr
Redash | Customer Success Manager | REMOTE

Redash is a BI tool for people who <3 SQL. We let you connect to your
database(s), query your data, visualize and share it (dashboards, API, etc).
Redash is fully open source [2] with a SaaS offering.

We're looking for our first Customer Success Manager. As a Customer Success
Manager your focus is creating and maintaining friendly relationships with our
customers around the globe, maintain our knowledge base and write content.

Due to the nature of our product we're looking both for someone with strong
communications skills but also some technical understanding. You don't have to
be an engineer, but you do need to be able to write some SQL and understand
what's the difference between MongoDB and MySQL.

You don't have to come with all the knowledge, but you need to be able to
learn.

It's a bit not well defined, but I didn't want to miss the "Who is hiring"
thread. If it seems like this might be for you -- just email me.

Thanks.

Email arik at redash.io to apply.

[1] [https://redash.io](https://redash.io) [2]
[https://github.com/getredash/redash](https://github.com/getredash/redash)

------
taywrobel
Apple, Inc. | Software Engineer - Platform Infrastructure Enginnering |
Cupertino, CA | Onsite

The Platform Infrastructure Engineering (PIE) organization is looking for a
talented Software Engineer who will help the team make a huge impact on Cloud
Services. This Cloud Infrastructure team develops and manages a large set of
cloud services at Apple. The scale is unprecedented and we are looking for
dedicated and talented dev-ops engineers to support and help define new
processes to run such an operation. Imagine what you could do here. At Apple
great ideas have a way of becoming great products, services, and customer
experiences very quickly. Bring passion and dedication to your job and there's
no telling what you could accomplish. We're looking for a talented and
passionate person to join this amazing team, if you feel this is you, we'd
love to hear from you.

Apply:
[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=113680961&t=0&so=&lo=0...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=113680961&t=0&so=&lo=0*USA&pN=0&openJobId=113680961)

------
dekobon
Joyent | San Francisco / Denver | Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

Technical Product Manager (TPM)

The TPM is chief customer advocate within the Manta (object storage) product
group and will report directly to the Product Owner. It is the most important
role in the product group and arguably more important to the day to day
functioning of the organization than the Product Owner. They will bring an
analytic mindset to uncovering sources of risk to the product and customers. A
TPM will need to be compassionate and level-headed towards team members within
the Manta group while at the same time being unapologetic about making sure
the customer’s needs are met. At times this role will be supervisory, at times
it will be solitary and require contemplation of data. The TPM will determine
their own day to day activities with the singular mindset of ensuring customer
satisfaction.

Detailed Description: [https://www.joyent.com/about/careers/technical-product-
manag...](https://www.joyent.com/about/careers/technical-product-manager)

Experience

The TPM will _ideally_ have the following experience:

5+ years of experience as a software engineer as an individual contributor

3+ years of experience in management (managing 10+ people)

1 year of experience in a customer facing or product management role

2 years of experience working in a dysfunctional organization that changed to
a functional organization

Experience creating development processes

Experience creating quality processes

Experience creating release processes

Experience working in an pure operations organization or in a devops model

An ideal TPM candidate may have the following experience:

Worked as a turnaround consultant/expert

Experience with cloud computing, systems software, distributed systems or
storage

Worked actively in a risk-management role

------
ulifigueroa
Wepow | Guadalajara, MEXICO | ONSITE | VISA SPONSORSHIP | Full-time | Senior |
Engineering | 420-780K MXN + Options

 _Who we are?_

Today, Wepow helps hundreds of major brands worldwide; including adidas,
Heineken, FOX, Walmart, make their recruitment process more effective through
our asynchronous and live video interviewing platform. Backed by top Silicon
Valley investors we believe in bringing the recruitment process to the video
and mobile age at a global scale.

 _Why Wepow?_

We’re a distributed company, our Engineering team is located in Guadalajara
where we define and build our products. We’ve already surpassed the product-
market fit phase and we’re growing, so you will have the chance to make impact
on how we define and scale our products. We’re currently working on a new
project that is already validated, we created an MVP and are pushing it
forward to beta, so you will have the chance to work on this new product and
collaborate with our product team to bring it to life and delight our
customers.

 _Language_

English works for the work environment, however you might learn the basics of
Spanish so you can communicate outside the office.

 _Positions_

Front-end Senior Engineer, see more details and apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-softw...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-software-
engineer-front-end-)

Back-end Senior Engineer, see more details and apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999658917542-softw...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999658917542-software-
engineer-back-end-)

------
ryanlabouve
Envoy | All types of software engineering jobs | San Francisco, CA and
distributed | Full-time | [https://envoy.com](https://envoy.com)

You’ve seen our visitor registration kiosk everywhere. We’re on a mission to
create the office of the future and visitor management is just the beginning.
We’re building a world where you know instantly when packages are delivered;
where your office unlocks securely and automatically when you arrive; where
you can book a meeting room simply by walking through the door.

We have 1/2 of our engineering team working full-time remotely with the rest
in SF HQ. Continental US time zones are preferred so we can easily
collaborate. Here’s apost about how we do the distributed team thing:
[https://envoy.engineering/building-our-remote-distributed-
en...](https://envoy.engineering/building-our-remote-distributed-engineering-
culture-2cfe9721ab4b)

Our stack is built on Ruby&Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elixir, JavaScript
(Ember, React Native), Swift, and a few more things. We’re currently hosted on
Heroku with some AWS and are reevaluating as we scale.

We value being a top-notch organization with a strong engineering-driven
culture, and have the same high standards with our code, systems, and people.
We value learning and growth (and not being bored) and hire diverse, well-
rounded, communicative people we can envision being friends with and trusting.

You can get more info on our jobs page
[https://envoy.com/jobs/](https://envoy.com/jobs/) Or just apply to
[https://goo.gl/GEy3JE](https://goo.gl/GEy3JE) and we’ll make sure to get back
to you.

------
pkcsecurity
PKC Security | Senior Architect | Huntington Beach, CA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
$160-$200k | [https://pkcsecurity.com](https://pkcsecurity.com)

PKC is looking for an experienced Senior Architect who loves to code but would
also enjoy leading our growing team of excellent computer scientists and help
us lay rail for an all-clojure toolset that we will be building out and
sharing with the larger Clojure community in the near future. This job is a
good fit for you if you enjoy mentoring and teaching the finer points of
production-level Clojure, but also still enjoy getting your hands dirty and
writing excellent code. There’s a more detailed job description here:
[https://angel.co/pkc-security-1/jobs/361725-senior-
software-...](https://angel.co/pkc-security-1/jobs/361725-senior-software-
architect).

Location: on-site in Huntington Beach, California (we’ll cover your move):
$160k-$200k/year base, depending on experience.

Benefits: \- Strong entrepreneurial, empowering, and moral company culture \-
Make a major contribution to the Clojure ecosystem \- Work with other
excellent engineers \- Work on interesting computer security problems

More about us: PKC was founded in 2014 and is located in Huntington Beach, CA
(Southern California). We are a custom software firm that builds secure,
cutting-edge software to solve our clients’ most wicked problems. Our work
spans across the fintech, e-commerce, NGO, and education spaces. You can find
out more about us and peruse our blog here:
[https://pkcsecurity.com](https://pkcsecurity.com)

If you are interested, email Mike at jobs@pkcsecurity.com with your resume and
any questions you may have. You should hear back quickly!

------
bmahmood
ClearBrain (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | Full-time,
ONSITE | $120K – $140K, 0.4% – 0.5%

ClearBrain is a startup building the first self-serve AI platform for growth
marketing.

We help companies automatically predict and retarget users when they are most
likely to purchase. Fortune 1000 companies use ClearBrain’s automated machine
learning platform to personalize ads, emails, and push notifications to
millions of users every week - as effectively as Uber or Google.

We’re led by the founding engineers of Google Ads and Optimizely’s data
infrastructure team, and backed by investors in Dropbox, Optimizely, and
AdMob. We’re a deeply technical team who value humility and customer empathy
above all. As a group we’re also pretty good at bowling, HQ Trivia, and
Rubik’s cubes.

We're looking for engineers across various disciplines (frontend, backend,
machine learning).

You can email me directly at bilal@clearbrain.com, or find more info on
AngelList [https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs](https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs)

~~~
joecasson
Bilal and I used to work together. Very smart person and great team he's
established!

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Channable is a data feed management company that connects ecommerce companies
to all big online marketing channels (marketplaces, price comparison sites
etc.) We also optimize and synchronize product data, offers, and orders on the
various platforms.

We currently have three open positions, one for a Python Backend Engineer, one
for a DevOps Engineer, and one for a Frontend Engineer.

Our Stack includes: Python (Flask), Haskell, Scala (Apache Spark), PostgreSQL,
Redis, HDFS, Ansible, and Ember.js

We process hundreds of millions of products per day and offer technically
interesting and challenging work. We are looking for a highly motivated and
skilled engineer to join our team in the center of Utrecht.

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

------
etsimm
HealthPrize | Software Dev | NYC / Norwalk, CT | REMOTE Full-time |
[https://www.healthprize.com/](https://www.healthprize.com/) At HealthPrize,
we are changing the way people think about their medication and their health!
Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in life sciences such
as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit engineering team that
designs & develops our industry leading patient engagement platform and work
with us to measurably improve the state of healthcare globally.

Platform Hypewords: Java/Kotlin, Spring-Boot, Spring Framework, Amazon Aurora,
Docker, API Gateway, Swagger, Redis

Senior Platform Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...).

------
stavrospap
TileDB, Inc. | Senior Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA or REMOTE (US) |
tiledb.io

TileDB, Inc. leads the development of the open source TileDB array data
management software. The company closed a $1M seed in May 2017 led by Intel
Capital and Nexus Venture Partners
([http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171019005449/en](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171019005449/en)),
and is looking to raise a Series A round in the upcoming months.

TileDB has been featured on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749).

TileDB GitHub repo: [https://github.com/TileDB-
Inc/TileDB](https://github.com/TileDB-Inc/TileDB)

Array data volumes are increasing in genomics, earth science, imaging, and
other sensing applications, and TileDB is meeting the challenge head-on. We
are a small distributed team looking to aggressively adapt TileDB to better
take advantage of distributed storage and compute backends in the hybrid
local-and-cloud domain.

We are primarily looking for someone to help us transition scientific data
storage and analysis to the cloud. Anyone who has experience in the following
areas is welcome to apply:

    
    
      - Cloud object storage and compute
      - Spark / Arrow integration
      - Scalable REST server / services and APIs
      - SaaS services around access control, data sharing, and encryption
    

Additionally, we would be interested in a candidate with experience in one or
more of the following areas: Scientific data storage / analysis, modern C++
(C++11 and later), parallel and/or distributed programming, compute or I/O
performance optimization, genomic data formats / libraries (such as bam, vcf,
htslib, bcftools, etc.), encryption / security.

Our headquarters are located in Cambridge, MA. To cope efficiently with the
different time zones and hiring processes, priority will be given to
candidates that are located in the US, and are US citizens or permanent
residents.

Apply at [https://tiledb.workable.com](https://tiledb.workable.com)

Contact us at careers@tiledb.io with questions.

------
richiverse
Newsela | Senior Data Engineer | Remote 1 - 2 times a week is OK | NYC New
York | [https://newsela.com](https://newsela.com)

[https://grnh.se/u2co4x1](https://grnh.se/u2co4x1) -> Application link

Newsela is a fast-growing startup obsessed with a single ambitious goal: to
unlock the written word for everyone.

We provide engaging, relevant content that both teaches and inspires. With
hundreds of thousands of teachers signed up, Newsela is already helping kids
improve their reading skills in all 50 states and more than 150 countries.

We seek passionate, creative employees with quick minds and warm hearts. If
you believe that all students deserve a more rigorous, more personalized
learning experience, please apply to join our team.

* Must have skills

\- Python

\- Some AWS experience (We currently use Redshift, s3, Kinesis)

\- SQL

\- ETL experience (We currently use Luigi)

* Nice to have

\- AWS Spectrum/Athena

\- familiarity with data lake

\- familiarity with event sourcing

\- familiarity with Kafka

------
blatherard
Flatiron School (now part of WeWork) | Software Engineers, esp. Seniors | New
York, NY (NYC) | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Hi, I'm the Engineering Director on the Product/Engineering team at the
Flatiron School. I joined the team about four months ago as part of a general
scaling up of the team (we're currently about 25 devs and growing) and love
it. We mostly work on Learn, a modern Learning Management System that runs the
school's online coding bootcamps. This place is an unusually kind and
nurturing place, and we have a mission that we believe in. A number of the
developers originally went through the Flatiron School, so the level of
knowledge and empathy with users is unusually high.

We're looking for developers with a wide range of backgrounds, especially
people with a few years under their belts and an interest in mentoring less-
experienced developers. We value diversity of all kinds and would love to
benefit from having many perspectives. I can speak from my own experience as a
parent that it's a family-friendly place with pretty good core hours,
flexibility around timing, good health benefits, friendliness toward dialing
in (though we generally prefer to work together in-person) and just a
generally nice vibe.

As far as the tech stack goes, we mostly use Ruby/Rails, Elixir/Phoenix and
Javascript/React and we're moving to AWS. I wouldn't get too hung up on having
all of these particular items on your resume. What's most important to me is
having some ways of solving problems collaboratively on a team. There's all
kinds of cool problems to work on here as we scale our user base, course
offerings, team and our infrastructure, and there will be plenty of new
problems that will require adaptability, openness and an ability to
communicate.

We have some job listings at
[https://flatironschool.com/careers/](https://flatironschool.com/careers/),
but if you're interested in finding out more, applying or just want to chat,
please drop me a line at paul@flatironschool.com.

------
avivo
Center for Social Media Responsibility | Engineer/Researcher | San Francisco,
Ann Arbor, or remote | Visa (H1B Cap Exempt) | Full-Time (or Part-Time/Fellow
for the right person) | [https://www.si.umich.edu/research/center-social-
media-respon...](https://www.si.umich.edu/research/center-social-media-
responsibility)

The Center for Social Media Responsibility’s (CSMR) mission is to ensure that
the social media platforms that impact our public discourse (Facebook,
YouTube, Twitter, etc.) are designed and operated with the responsibility that
befits their scale and power.

A core CSMR focus area is the creation of "Platform Health Grades"—a set of
metrics that capture the positive and negative impacts of platforms on
discourse—on challenges like misinformation, harassment, polarization, etc.
Platforms and teams are rewarded for shipping products and moving metrics; so
we are focused on creating useful metrics that inform the product creation,
evolution, and measurement processes, leading to both internal and external
accountability.

CSMR is part of the University of Michigan School of Information, and this
position could be based in Ann Arbor, San Francisco, or remote. The ideal
candidate would be a full-time employee, but part-time, contract, or a fixed
term fellowship is also possible.

Contact csmr-info@umich.edu if you’re interested in learning more.

------
mehmeta
Chainsage | Istanbul, Turkey | Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://chainsage.com](https://chainsage.com)

Software Engineer - [https://angel.co/chainsage/jobs/376773-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/chainsage/jobs/376773-software-engineer) Looking
for team members in Istanbul to help build the future of payments. You will be
working on a Skunk Works project on cryptocurrencies (hint: it's not a price
aggregation site). We're building a wallet/server architecture that
accelerates cryptocurrency payments through payment channels, similar to
Lightning Network and Micro Raiden. Our stack includes Bootstrap, Sass,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis and runs on Linux, Docker, Kubernetes and
Google Cloud.

Director of Ops - [https://angel.co/chainsage/jobs/376777-director-of-
ops](https://angel.co/chainsage/jobs/376777-director-of-ops) Looking for a
self-motivated, detail-oriented operations generalist to join the team. This
role will combine elements of content curation/editing, community/social media
management, marketing, administration, and operations.

We don't care about your gender, race, color, religion, sexual orientation,
age or marital status. We are looking forward to meet you!

------
d0m
Listrunner, Inc. (YC S14) | Montreal, Canada | Multiple positions | Fulltime |
ONSITE

We're working to fix the software doctors use. If you have seen what
physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and makes
medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (John Hopkins, UCSF, Oxford, etc)
who are determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Node. We will also be solving some very
interesting problems in the areas of APIs, domain-specific machine-learning
and fine-grained application security.

Please email jobs@listrunnerapp.com and mention "[hnjobs]" in the subject
line.

------
FooBarWidget
Phusion (Passenger) | Customer Success Manager (Sales / Account Manager) |
Amsterdam or Remote | Full-time

Over 650.000 websites worldwide use Phusion Passenger to improve web app
performance, boost productivity, and maximize security. As a Customer Success
Manager your focus is creating and maintaining friendly relationships with our
customers around the globe.

Tasks include maintaining account information, collecting customer references,
testimonials and case studies, documenting and implementing procedures and
organising referral / affiliate programs and retention campaigns. You’ll work
closely together with engineering and DevRel in tackling customer challenges.

The ideal candidate has working experience providing customer support, has
excellent written and verbal business communication skills (English), an a
keen eye for detail.

Phusion covers lunch, drinks and snacks when you’re in the office, offers
flexible work hours, travel allowance for day-to-day and conference travel,
the best hardware and a relaxed and fun company culture.

For more info:
[https://www.phusion.nl/careers](https://www.phusion.nl/careers) | apply
directly: jobs@phusion.nl | read more:
[https://blog.phusion.nl/2018/06/18/happy-birthday-
phusion/](https://blog.phusion.nl/2018/06/18/happy-birthday-phusion/)

~~~
appasalvi
Hi - I'd be very interested in this position at Phusion. What is the best way
to apply for this role?

------
ksolanki
Eyenuk, Inc. | Software Engineers | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | VISA | Full-
time |

Join us in building software platform to apply deep learning and robotics to
help prevent blindness across the world. Eyenuk is an exciting medical
software startup that has developed a powerful retinal image analysis AI
platform for screening of diseases such as diabetic retinopathy and age-
related macular degeneration.

Anyone with diabetes is vulnerable to blindness that progresses without any
pain or discomfort. Despite it's preventable nature, the condition, called
diabetic retinopathy, is the leading cause of blindness in working age adults.
Eyenuk has developed EyeArt, a SaaS offering, that automates the retinal
disease screening process via automated analysis of retinal images and
providing a screening referral outcome. EyeArt is a clinically validated on
over 100,000 patients providing sensitivity that exceeds that of expert human
graders. EyeArt has CE Marking (regulatory approval in Europe) and is under
prospective clinical trials for an FDA approval.

You will join a passionate team at Eyenuk comprised of software and image
analysis experts. We are hiring for multiple positions in the following two
broad categories.

* Full-stack software engineers (Python, Frontend, UI)

* Algorithms engineer (image processing, computer vision, deep learning)

Would welcome anyone who wants to join our hands: have a young family? Great!
Need a visa? We'll do everything legally possible to get you one.

jobs at eyenuk.com

------
edwardctaylor1
Nested | Senior & Mid level Software Engineer | London | Full Time | ONSITE

Nested enables homeowners to buy their new home before they sell their old
one, adding real value to people struggling with a flawed housing process (see
our trustpilot reviews for examples
[https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.nested.com](https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.nested.com)).

We’re growing fast, recognised as one of the hottest London tech startups
([http://www.wired.co.uk/article/best-startups-in-
london-2017](http://www.wired.co.uk/article/best-startups-in-london-2017)) and
headed by seasoned founders from two of London’s biggest startup success
stories (GoCardless & Songkick).

Stack is predominantly Elixir (with Python in our data team). We train
engineers from any background, so if you want to learn / work in Elixir and
live in London we're the place! Check out our full stack here
[https://stackshare.io/nested/web](https://stackshare.io/nested/web)

Sound good? Check out all our roles (engineering, data science, platform) here
[https://nested.com/careers](https://nested.com/careers)

~~~
tixocloud
Hi. I’m based in Scotland with background in financial services and
particularly mortgages. Is it a strict requirement to be onsite in London?

~~~
edwardctaylor1
Hi Tixocloud, apologies for the late reply.

Onsite is preferred at present, we are however open to trialling remote work
(with the necessary changes in team to ensure you aren't left isolated). If
you send in an application I'll get in touch and we can discuss options.

[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/502090](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/502090)

Thanks,

Ed

------
eabraham
Handy | Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE

[https://www.handy.com/careers](https://www.handy.com/careers)

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button.

We are a collaborative team of about 100 people across marketing, ops,
customer support, product, data, finance and engineering, and our headquarters
is located in the Flatiron District, NYC.

Our stack is Javascript, Ruby on Rails, and MySQL but we believe that smart
engineers from any background can become effective on our codebase quickly.

I’m currently an Engineering Manager with almost 10 years of hands on software
experience. Feel free to reach out to me directly at eabrahamsen[at]handy.com
if you have any questions.

Here is some recent news about Handy.

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-
in-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-in-home-
installation-and-assembly-services-in-over-2000-stores/)

[https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-
competition-...](https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-competition-
with-handys-new-wayfair-partnership.html)

------
hectorr1
Messari | Infrastructure Engineer | NYC | Full-Time | On-Site

Messari is a venture-backed startup building open data for cryptoassets. Our
mission is to promote transparency and smarter decision-making within this
emerging ecosystem by building a free, global, and open-source data library
for cryptoasset projects.

We think crypto is great, but there are way too many scams. We want to give
investors the tools to separate the wheat from the chaff.

We are looking for a few talented team members:

\- Infrastructure engineers to help design, architect, and build our scalable
data systems. Experience working with blockchain data is great, but this will
be a boring old low-latency, high capacity centralized database for the
foreseeable future

\- Smart contract developers to help build our TCR in Solidity

\- Full stack engineers to help manage the site

\- Can't code, but like to hang out on HN? We're also looking a junior
research analyst and an ops associate.

This is an ideal opportunity if you are interested in crypto, but turned off
by some of the excesses in the industry. We are an experienced, mission driven
team looking to drive the asset class forward. Our team has a mix of startup
and institutional experience at Microsoft, Palantir, Bloomberg, Tower
Research, Digital Currency Group, Coindesk, JP Morgan, S&P, and the SEC.

Please send your resume and a quick note introducing yourself to
hector@messari.io

angel.co/messari/jobs

------
bfmark
Blackfynn | Multiple Positions | Philadelphia | Full-time, On Site |
[http://blackfynn.com](http://blackfynn.com)

We're a life sciences software startup building a data platform which
integrates complex scientific and clinical data to enable therapeutics for
disease. We're a driven, curious group wielding data science and building
software that meaningfully impacts humans. Our mission is bold, our team is
experienced, and our product is ambitious. We're looking for engineers and
data scientists to help us bring it to life.

We love individuals who are curious about domains outside of the ones we
normally operate in, enjoy polyglot codebases, consider themselves a
generalist, and desire to work on products that make a positive, meaningful
impact.

Languages:

    
    
      * Scala
      * Python
      * Javascript
      * Rust
    

Infrastructure:

    
    
      * AWS
      * Kubernetes
      * Docker
    

Domains:

    
    
      * Scientific Research (Neuroscience, Imaging)
      * Clinical Research
      * Therapeutics
      * Bio Devices
    

Current Open Positions:

    
    
      * Data Engineer
      * Engineering Manager
      * Front End Engineer
      * Full Stack Engineer
    

Apply here!
[http://www.blackfynn.com/careers/](http://www.blackfynn.com/careers/)

------
bensedat
Tinfoil Security | Mountain View, CA USA | Software Engineers | Full-time |
Onsite

At Tinfoil Security we're working to make the internet a more secure place. We
write tools that are used to secure the largest web applications and APIs in
the world. If you've ever watched a video or streamed music online, your data
has probably been secured by code we've written. To date, our software has
found and fixed over two million security vulnerabilities in the web. Our goal
is to reduce the time it takes to find and fix vulnerabilities and make it a
part of the software building process.

We work in many different domains in a highly collaborative environment. This
involves everything from distributed systems to static analysis to information
architecture. We value speed, but we value stability and an approachable user
experience more. Our software stack is primarily Elixir, Ruby, and Go, but
we're advocates of choosing the best tool for the job. If something like Elm
is going to help you solve a problem more effectively then we want to provide
you a place to convince us of that and keep our software moving forward.

Sound interesting? Check out more info at
[https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/jobs](https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/jobs).

------
kitaroricketts
Slice | Senior Full-stack Engineer | New York, NY | slicelife.com

Slice is the leading technology and marketing platform made exclusively for
local pizzerias, making it super easy to order delicious, authentic local
pizza anywhere, anytime. We serve the $45 billion U.S. pizzeria market in two
ways: by providing a pizza-centric mobile and web ordering experience for
consumers, and by empowering local restaurants with the technology, tools, and
marketing to grow their business, while helping them compete with Big Pizza.
Can you imagine what a small mom and pop pizza shop could achieve with the
resources of Domino’s?

What we're looking for:

-5+ years of experience building commercial software in a modern programming language.

-2+ years of professional experience using Ruby. Experience building web applications and using HTML, CSS, and Javascript.

-Comfortable in Linux/Unix-like environments for development and production.

-History of using solid software development practices and tools such as automated testing, source control, and agile process.

Some additional toppings:

-You love technology and doing cool new things.

-Experience or an interest in Javascript, such as Node.js or Angular.

-Strong understanding of building consumer-facing web software, including shopping experiences and e-commerce.

message me at kitaro@slicelife.com or apply here:
[https://slicelife.com/jobs?gh_jid=129391](https://slicelife.com/jobs?gh_jid=129391)

~~~
jpeg_hero
Any relation to SliceLine?

------
eacces
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

\-- Siri -- Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Music, Natural Language Processing, Tool UI design,
or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home. Note that
we have offices in Ottawa, Canada and Cambridge, UK too!

Apply online or send a resume to brittanyd@apple.com.

\-- Security Engineering -- Apple’s Security Engineering and Architecture
organization is looking for talented and driven engineers to build systems
that protect our customers with leading privacy and security technologies.
Successful candidates will be generalists capable of working anywhere in the
stack from cloud-based infrastructure services to operating system components
on device.

Do you start all tasks by asking yourself “how do I automate this”? Relish
wading into unfamiliar code bases? Feel at home with multiple systems
programming languages? Are you determined to ensure that devices are safely
working on the owner’s behalf and protecting their digital lives?

Apply online or send a resume to nectar@apple.com.

------
cspada
Strava [https://strava.com](https://strava.com)

Overview

Strava is the social network for athletes. We’re a global community of
millions of runners, cyclists and triathletes, united by the camaraderie of
sport. Our website and mobile apps bring athletes together from all walks of
life and inspire them to unlock their potential – both as individuals and as
communities. From Olympians to weekend warriors, we’re out there on the road
and trail, all over the world, day after day.

All openings: [https://grnh.se/mfho641](https://grnh.se/mfho641)

\--

San Francisco | onsite

CFO [https://grnh.se/5de80c591](https://grnh.se/5de80c591)

Productivity Engineer [https://grnh.se/9a7196161](https://grnh.se/9a7196161)

Senior Platform Engineer
[https://grnh.se/2dyb25dy1](https://grnh.se/2dyb25dy1)

\--

Denver | onsite

Data Protection Officer [https://grnh.se/a65c29681](https://grnh.se/a65c29681)

Director Product Design [https://grnh.se/06a7d7281](https://grnh.se/06a7d7281)

Senior Web Engineer [https://grnh.se/cw41wo2m1](https://grnh.se/cw41wo2m1)

------
jkempe11
Gusto | Software Engineers [Senior Levels] | San Francisco, CA or Denver,
Colorado | Full-Time | ONSITE

Gusto’s mission is to create a world where work empowers a better life. We are
making the most complicated, impersonal business tasks simple and personal.
Imagine payroll that brings peace of mind, HR that transforms work into a
community, and benefits that help people plan for a better future. Our small
business customers truly love our product and we think you’ll love building
it. Come join us in SF or Denver and help serve over 60,000 businesses across
the country.

We recently launched Flexible Pay, which will help modern employees of SMBs
have a more visceral connection to income. Read about it on TechCrunch:
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/21/gusto-flexible-
pay/](https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/21/gusto-flexible-pay/)

In case you want some more technical details, here's a link to our engineering
blog: [https://engineering.gusto.com/](https://engineering.gusto.com/)

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/0cagm28b1](https://grnh.se/0cagm28b1)

Or feel free to email me directly! I’m john.kempe@gusto.com.

------
chollier
TRAX RETAIL | San Francisco | Onsite

Trax is the leading provider of computer vision and analytics solutions for
retail. We just raised $125M pre-IPO round:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-01/warburg-p...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-01/warburg-
pincus-backed-trax-raises-125-million-pre-ipo-funding) and are growing
quickly!

We are growing the Data Collection team in San Francisco, expanding our
platform globally. Our mobile app EasyShift
([https://appstore.com/easyshift](https://appstore.com/easyshift))
crowdsources the in-store data collection and pays out thousands of dollars
every day to our community.

\- Senior Back-End Ruby Engineer:
[https://www.traxretail.com/careers/engineering/A5.80F/backen...](https://www.traxretail.com/careers/engineering/A5.80F/backend-
software-developer/all/?coref=1.10.u48_40E&1530632855377) \- Android Engineer:
[https://www.traxretail.com/careers/engineering/FC.704/mobile...](https://www.traxretail.com/careers/engineering/FC.704/mobile-
sw-developer/all/?coref=1.10.u48_40E&1530633029754)

Tech Stack: Back-End: ● Ruby / Rails ● Elixir / Phoenix ● PostgreSQL ●
RabbitMQ ● GraphQL Android: ● Java ● Kotlin ● RxJava ● Realm

Interested, questions? Apply on the above link or reach out directly to me:
loicc [at] traxretail [dot] com

------
aklarfeld
Divvy Homes | Sr. Software Engineer (full-stack) | (ONSITE) San Francisco, CA
| www.divvyhomes.com

The Company

At Divvy, we’re on a bold mission to reinvent homeownership. We fractionalize
residential real estate to make it more affordable, more flexible, and a
better fit for our customers’ lives.

Over the past year, we’ve worked hard to build an exceptional team, raise over
$30 million in funding, and provide homes for dozens of families, meaningfully
changing their financial future. Our customers choose any home for sale, and
Divvy buys it on their behalf. The customer leases the home back from us while
building equity credits along the way, preparing to buy the home at the end of
their lease. Our customers get to live in their future home today, while
buying fractions of the home over time.

The Job

We’re looking for a Senior Software Engineer passionate about using their
creativity and talent to make access to homeownership more accessible. In this
role, you’ll be part of the engineering team building our consumer, agent and
administrative products. At Divvy, you’ll own your projects from start to
finish and help to scale our platform to thousands of new applicants and
multiple new markets. You’ll report directly to Divvy’s CTO and work alongside
a team of 3-5 software engineers.

Apply directly at: [https://angel.co/divvy-homes/jobs/375496-software-
engineer-f...](https://angel.co/divvy-homes/jobs/375496-software-engineer-
full-stack)

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me directly at alex (at)
divvyhomes.com !

------
2bluesc
Ouster | Multiple Positions | San Francisco | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://ouster.io](https://ouster.io)

At Ouster, we're developing advanced sensor hardware and vision algorithms for
autonomous cars and drones. We're looking for software and hardware engineers
interested in working on the systems that underpin modern robotics: high
performance sensors, localization, mapping, object detection, tracking and
classification. Our team is composed of engineers that wear many hats and
enjoy building systems that cope with the messiness of the real world. We’re
looking for individuals with a variety of skills to help us build and deploy
cutting-edge robotics applications.

Languages:

    
    
      * C and C++
      * Python
      * Rust
    

Infrastructure:

    
    
      * Google Cloud
      * Kubernetes and Docker
      * Yocto Linux
      * FPGA
    

Domains:

    
    
      * Computer vision
      * Lidar perception and mapping
      * Hardware products
      * Embedded Linux
      * High performance C/C++
      * Manufacturing and test
    

And more on our career page:
[https://www.ouster.io/careers/](https://www.ouster.io/careers/)

Feel free to contact me directly: kyle.manna@ouster.io

------
sshumaker
Credit Karma | San Francisco, Charlotte | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://creditkarma.com](https://creditkarma.com)

Credit Karma's mission is to make financial progress possible for everyone. We
have over 80 million US users and are a true mission-oriented business, a rare
case where our incentives are aligned with our users - we succeed by helping
our members attain financial progress.

We've been growing rapidly over the past few years (hypergrowth) and are
hiring across a wide range of positions. On the backend side, we are building
Scala and Typescript node.js services as well as investing heavily in GraphQL.
Our native iOS and Android apps are written in Swift and Kotlin and are the
top apps in Finance. Our website is built in React + Redux. We’re always on
the lookout for experienced data scientists to help explore some of the
richest data sets around and unlock financial insights for our members.

If you're motivated by growth and impact Credit Karma is one of the best
places to work in tech today. We have solved product / market fit and
distribution, but compared to our peer unicorns there is still so much work to
do. If you look at the gap between our product today and what we are well-
positioned to become - the main touchpoint for consumer finance - there is
tons of opportunity for people joining now to take on responsibility and
ownership and have a meaningful impact.

If you have questions I’m happy to answer them - scott.shumaker at
creditkarma.com.

To apply, visit
[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

------
jakubk
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia, Shenzhen | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. We have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company. We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine
learning, full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers, product, iOS &
Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python,
JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe, and are focusing on Scotland, London
and Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@skyscanner.net if you want me to
refer you, and/or have questions. Please specify which job are you applying to
and which office would you like to work from.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network| NYC or CT| Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

Butterfly Network, Inc. has raised >$100M to develop and commercialize a
smart, pocketable ultrasound device. We have the audacious mission to
democratize ultrasound and enable all healthcare professionals to routinely
perform diagnostic and therapeutic imaging at the point of care.

Our successes have been profiled in various media outlets including MIT
Technology Review, IEEE Spectrum, Forbes and Wired Magazine. Butterfly
Network, Inc. (as a 4Catalyzer company) is privately held and well-funded by a
small group of extraordinarily successful serial entrepreneurs.

We are hiring across the board on our engineering team:

\- Senior/Principal Full-Stack/Back-End Engineers

\- Senior Site Reliability Engineers

\- Senior/Principal Android Engineers

\- Device Software Engineer (c++)

\- Senior iOS Engineers

\- Senior Data Engineer

\- Senior Product Designer

\- QA Engineer

For more information, feel free to visit our careers website
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/butterfly-
net...](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/butterfly-network), or
send me an email at maria@butterflynetwork.com

------
abhip
Teachers Pay Teachers| NYC (New York City) | ONSITE, REMOTE | Full-Time

Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Since we've started, authors on
Teachers Pay Teachers have earned over $300M. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econ...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-economy-
where-teachers-win.html)). Our engineering culture focuses on Fearless
Development ([http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-
fe...](http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-fear-of-
breaking-things.html)), curiosity, learning, and autonomy.

We're currently managing our AWS infrastructure with Terraform and our servers
with Chef. All of our newer services are deployed in Docker containers and
managed by Kubernetes. We use a mix of Elixir/Phoenix, PHP, NodeJS, React, and
Python to write our services.

If you want to learn more about us, check us out on The Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/](https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/)

To see what we're hiring for, you can check out our careers page:
[https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach
east of Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State
College) and possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on.
Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and houses that
commonly go for $150,000 to $450,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

------
theyCallMeSwift
Major League Hacking (MLH) | Developer & Designer | New York, NY | ONSITE |
Part-time, Contract, Freelance

Major League Hacking (MLH) is building a small team of developers and
designers to help us educate and empower our community. Every year, thousands
of developers, designers, and makers attend MLH events where they learn new
skills and develop a deep passion for technology. You'll help us translate our
goals into compelling web and in-person experiences with pixels and code!

\- Front-end Developer – [https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/product/front-end-
developer/?sou...](https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/product/front-end-
developer/?source=hn-hiring)

\- Graphic Designer (Print) – [https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/product/graphic-
designer-print/?...](https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/product/graphic-designer-
print/?source=hn-hiring)

\- Web Designer – [https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/product/web-
designer/?source=hn-...](https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/product/web-
designer/?source=hn-hiring)

\---

COMPANY: Major League Hacking's (MLH) mission is to empower hackers. Each year
over 100,000 young technologists and innovators around the world attend MLH
events and join our community. Our events provide a self-driven environment
where community members learn from each other outside the confines of
traditional academia. The MLH team grew out of this movement and is dedicated
to making it accessible to the entire world. [http://mlh.io/](http://mlh.io/)

------
otajor
Fat Llama | London, UK | Full-time Engineering (Full-Stack/Backend/Mobile) |
Onsite

The Future of Ownership. Fat Llama is the fully-insured online marketplace for
lending and borrowing anything. Every day, we connect people with spare stuff
to those that want to use it. Fat Llama is creating a future in which any item
- from the everyday to the niche - is accessible within minutes.

Last year we went through Y Combinator and recently announced a $10M raise
from amazing investors to superpower our growth. We are active across the UK
and launched in the US at the beginning of 2018.

Technology is at the heart of everything we do at Fat Llama, allowing us to
solve a problem that has never been solved before. Our whole team gets a say
in the product & tech roadmap, and our engineering team takes pride in
writing, testing and deploying new features on a daily basis. We also highly
value personal growth and learning, and are building a supportive and
collaborative engineering culture.

Find out more and apply on our jobs page:
[http://jobs.lever.co/fatlama](http://jobs.lever.co/fatlama)

------
prattl
Hire an Esquire | Web Developer Roles | Pittsburgh, PA | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://hireanesquire.com/careers/](https://hireanesquire.com/careers/)

We're looking for strong frontend, backend, and full-stack web developers to
help us build the next iteration of our SPA. The ideal candidate will be
detail-oriented and have a penchant for testing, refactoring, and writing
high-quality code using the latest industry-standard best practices.

You will be working with the product team located in downtown Pittsburgh, PA.
This role will be interfacing heavily with the CTO and UX Designer to design,
build, and test new features for our application.

Our Stack:

Backend:

    
    
        * Python / Django
        * Django Rest Framework
    

Frontend:

    
    
        * React 16 (ES6)
        * Redux
        * Jest
    

Currently Hiring:

* Full Stack Developer: [https://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/1Mm343jLj0/Fu...](https://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/1Mm343jLj0/Full-Stack-Web-Developer)

* Backend Developer: [https://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/3IfVLLYv1F/Ba...](https://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/3IfVLLYv1F/Backend-Web-Developer)

* Frontend Developer: [https://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/nAHlCBw0fA/Fr...](https://hireanesquireteam.applytojob.com/apply/nAHlCBw0fA/Frontend-Web-Developer)

Please be sure to mention HN in your application!

------
fbr
TradeMachines | Junior NodeJS | Full-Time On-Site | Berlin, Germany

As part of our small engineering team, you will work closely with the other
members to create and run our multiple services in production. We are working
on a big variety of technical challenges (marketplace, data pipeline, scraping
…) based on a modern architecture (Microservices, AWS, NodeJS, Docker, AWS
Lambda…).

Requirements:

    
    
      * Love for continuous improvement and learning
      * Good team player and agile enthusiast
      * Good coding practices: software design, unit testing, source control…
      * A desire to learn more than only backend development (either by developing some DevOps or Frontend skills).
      * 2+ years professional experience with NodeJS (TypeScript is a plus)
      * 2+ years professional developing web application, rest API or data pipeline
      * 2+ years of experience with databases (relational or NoSQL)
     

More infos on our website:

[http://trademachines.com/info/junior-nodejs-
developer/](http://trademachines.com/info/junior-nodejs-developer/)

------
lenm225
We're hiring a REMOTE Marketing Developer at Podia:
[https://www.podia.com/marketing-developer](https://www.podia.com/marketing-
developer)

Podia is a platform that makes it easy for creators to host and sell online
courses, memberships and digital downloads.

Work remotely on interesting growth challenges with an amazing team, and make
an impact on thousands of users (and with your help, many thousands more).

++ Why work at Podia? ++

\- Ultimate flexibility. We try to have some overlap time every day, but
outside of that work whenever & wherever you work best.

\- Extreme autonomy. No micro-managing here. You’ll be given high-level
direction and then left to solve it the way you feel is best. You’re the
expert!

\- That said, the rest of the team is always ready to lend a hand — or even an
ear if you just need to rubber duck some ideas.

\- You get to work with a small, highly-talented team that has built — and
continues to build — our business with care.

\- Whether it’s fixes, small tweaks, or substantial features, we deploy often.
There’s zero red tape to slow you down.

\- We have a rapidly growing base of passionate customers, and a much larger
market that your projects will be getting in front of. Your work will be seen
and appreciated by many people.

\- Competitive compensation. We want to hire the best people, and we’re ready
to pay for them.

\- (Paid for) annual retreats to spend time with the team and have fun
together. This year’s retreat was in Portland, Maine!

Application details at [https://www.podia.com/marketing-
developer](https://www.podia.com/marketing-developer)

------
jamieiles
Full-time, remote within US, UK, France

Ksplice is a key technology in Oracle's Linux offering and powers our
engineered systems and public cloud, patching the Linux kernel, user-space and
virtualization stack without any downtime. We're a distributed team of
engineers forming part of the Linux and Virtualization group at Oracle with a
passion for working on exciting technology, software craftmanship and all
things Linux.

We're looking for a systems engineer to help scale as we continue to expand
into the Linux stack, developing custom tooling and automation for patching
thousands of kernels, hypervisors and packages to rapidly respond to security
updates. This is a varied role that will see you building Python based tools
to manage large numbers of virtual machines, writing C based patching and
analysis tools and debugging hard problems in a variety of Linux
distributions.

Required skills include:

    
    
      * Experience building complex systems in Python or other systems languages.
      * Strong understanding of low-level programming in C/C++ and associated tooling.
      * Experience of Linux virtualization solutions including KVM/libvirt+Xen.
    

Other useful skills include:

    
    
      * Experience developing the Linux kernel or other low-level applications.
      * Performance tuning and optimization.
      * Excellent problem solving and debugging skills.
      * Familiarity with configuration managment tools such as Puppet/Chef/Ansible.
      * Experience in developing cloud native solutions.
    

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/) and you can contact
me by email at jamie.iles@oracle.com if you have any questions. Oracle is an
equal opportunity employer.

------
lachenmayer
Trippin | React Native / Full-stack JS developer | London, UK | Onsite/Remote.

Product: Travel playlists. For Experiences you love. With friends you trust.
Redefining the way you travel forever.

We recently soft launched V1 of our iOS app (android out this month). Focus is
on content. Users create travel playlists and share with friends. Content is
also curated by our 'Frequent Fliers' \- DJs, Designers, Artists and Athletes
across the globe.

We have a thriving community and a influential network of ambassadors.

Our stack consists of a React Native app, communicating with a Node.JS backend
deployed on Heroku, storing user data in an event-sourced MongoDB, and GraphQL
in between. All of our code is strongly typed using Flow. We’ve also got a
shiny React/Next.js webapp that we’re looking to develop further.

We will offer a competitive salary and equity for the right candidate.

Who we are looking for?

Above all else we value open communication and good teamwork to achieve a
shared vision. We are looking for proactivity in spotting problem areas and
proposing ideas for improvements.

We're looking for someone who loves React Native, and does not shy away from
open-source work and open discussions on GitHub.

Even better if you have (but not necessary):

* Contributed to Open Source projects (we’d love to see them!)

* Experience with iOS and/or Android development.

* A degree in Computer Science or a related field.

==Contact==

Sam Blenkinsopp notjustajob@trippin.world | more info
[https://news.trippin.world/developer/](https://news.trippin.world/developer/)

------
ScottBurson
Fortify (a division of Micro Focus) | Static analysis expert | Sunnyvale, CA |
ONSITE | Full time

Fortify SCA is the industry-leading static analyzer for application security.
Our analyzer scans applications in some two dozen languages, analyzing their
source code, looking for hundreds of different types of vulnerabilities. We
are looking for someone to join our core static analysis team. Our _ideal_
candidate would have a CS PhD or equivalent experience, with emphasis on
static analysis using abstract interpretation, and would have worked on whole-
program analyzers for dynamic languages such as JavaScript or Python.
(Knowledge of points-to analysis or higher-order flow analysis is especially
desirable.) But such people are quite rare; we would be happy to hear from
anyone with compiler internals experience. Come help us make the world's
software safer by advancing the state of the art in static analysis! Please
contact me (the SCA tech lead) directly: scott.burson@microfocus.com

------
ericho99
RippleMatch | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | Onsite, Full-time

At RippleMatch, we help entry-level candidates find their dream jobs. Figuring
out where to begin a career is a huge decision, but students are often forced
to rely on overstretched career services centers and personal connections when
they begin their job search. We have built the first product ever to automate
early career recruiting and career coaching. Our software handles all the
heavy lifting that has traditionally gone into recruiting for companies and
helps candidates find the right opportunities.

Since launching RippleMatch from our college dorm room, we have taken off on
college campuses, raised around $5 million in venture funding, and brought on
some of the most exciting companies in the country as customers.

Stack: Vue.js / Python / Postgres / AWS

[https://ripplematch.com/careers/apply/4036810002?gh_jid=4036...](https://ripplematch.com/careers/apply/4036810002?gh_jid=4036810002)

------
cbkirk
Parabola | Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer | Full Time | Onsite |
San Francisco, CA | [https://parabola.io](https://parabola.io)

Parabola is building the future of work by enabling all employees to leverage
the power of technology. As the world continues to become more technical, all
people will need access to technology, but not all people need or want to
become engineers. With Parabola, workers automate their data processes and can
build flows/algorithms that would otherwise be impossible without an engineer.
Through our easy to use drag-and-drop interface, knowledge workers get more
done by automating their daily tasks; freeing them to focus on the things
they’re uniquely skilled to do rather than on tedious tasks.

Our tech stack: React, NodeJS, Python.

For more info/apply:
[https://angel.co/parabola/jobs](https://angel.co/parabola/jobs) or email me:
chris@parabola.io

~~~
gota
This seems cool. You're enabling people who can't (and probably shouldn't
learn to) code to automate processes. Do you have anything, or ever intend to
explore, automated process discovery as in Process Mining?

------
certsafe
Cyient | FULL TIME | ONSITE (remote for the right candidate) | Melbourne, FL;
Bangalore, India; or Hyderabad, India |
[http://certsafe.com/](http://certsafe.com/)

CertSAFE is a software suite developed by Cyient for the design, development,
simulation, verification, and validation of safety-critical systems. CertSAFE
features a graphical development environment for a visual modeling language
based on dataflow/circuit diagram notation, a simulation engine and
interactive testing interface, an automatic test generator based on
Satisfiability Modulo Theories (SMT) solving, and more.

As a member of the CertSAFE team, you will get to apply your software
engineering and computer science knowledge in diverse areas, including
programming language theory, graph theory, user interface design, concurrent
and parallel software design, and software test automation. You will get to
interact on a day-to-day basis with real-world users and customers working on
safety-critical applications in aerospace, defense, transportation, medical
devices, and other fields.

CertSAFE is developed by a small team with a Lean Kanban development process.
We use a variety of technologies including Java, Maven, Jenkins, Python, and
AWS, and also especially appreciate experience with functional languages such
as Haskell, F#, OCaml, Lisp, etc.

Positions available include Software Engineer, Software Quality Assurance
Engineer, Application Engineer, and DevOps Engineer. Visit
[http://certsafe.com/careers/](http://certsafe.com/careers/) for full position
descriptions.

If you plan on working outside of Melbourne, FL, these roles require travel to
Melbourne, FL for 90-180 days to undergo necessary training. Visa assistance
is available.

Interested? Email your resume to careers@certsafe.com

------
chriswu222
LoanStreet | Senior FrontEnd & Fullstack Engineers | NYC Series A Startup |
100K - $150K | Equity | [https://www.loan-street.com](https://www.loan-
street.com)

THE COMPANY:

At LoanStreet, we’re building a platform that makes the sophisticated process
of lending into an intuitive and delightful experience. We help Credit Unions,
Banks, and other lenders originate, syndicate, and manage loans. LoanStreet
not only benefits lenders and their borrowers, but also brings transparency
and stability to the lending industry. We are determined to transform lending
in America.

Please contact careers@loan-street.com to apply.

ROLES:

 _Senior FrontEnd & Fullstack Engineers:_

We are seeking to grow a team of engineers with the vision to build a powerful
platform and the talent to do it the right way. Currently, we're a small team
of 6 full-time engineers, and as one of the early members you will have a
significant voice in both engineering and the company as a whole.

This type of platform is sophisticated with technical requirements spanning a
broad variety of disciplines. There are already hundreds of millions of
dollars flowing across the platform, with billions anticipated. It’s an
exciting time to join and we are looking for brilliant people to share that
excitement with us!

Key Technologies: React, GraphQL, Flow, Python, Django, Docker, AWS

    
    
      *	Preferably 6 or more years web development experience
      *	Place great value in testing and writing readable, maintainable code 
      *	Understand the complexities of developing and maintaining production software
      *	Strong disposition towards collaboration and communication 
      *	Analytical and skilled at deductive reasoning
      *	Intellectually curious and willing to voice opinions and support them

------
dylanpyle
CALA | [https://ca.la](https://ca.la) | New York City | Full-Time | Onsite

We’re building a platform for apparel designers & brands — our customers
design clothing with our tools, and we develop and produce them with our
network of manufacturers. Our customers range from indie designers to major
celebrities like Wiz Khalifa.

We’re a small but growing team in NYC, looking for experienced engineers with
a passion for building great experiences. As one of our earliest engineers,
you’ll help define our team culture, technology choices, and roadmap, and be a
key part of the next phase of our growth.

Our tech stack is mostly TypeScript/node/React/Postgres right now, but with
some other fun things in the mix too. You’ll be working across the whole
stack; web, backend services and APIs, iOS and more.

Email d@ca.la | [https://jobs.ca.la/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.ca.la/full-stack-engineer)

------
vamos_davai
Brave | Software Engineer (Ruby on Rails) | REMOTE US/Canada | Full-time |
brave.com

Brave is looking for an experienced Software Engineer to work on Ruby on Rails
publisher app. This is a high­ profile and impactful, hands­-on position in an
early stage startup. We’re primarily looking for someone with strong front-end
skills.

Requirements

2+ years experience with Ruby on Rails experience. Working experience with
JavaScript Enthusiasm and familiarity with blockchain Experience with software
development via distributed development teams Comfortable working in an open
source setting A passion for helping protect users’ privacy and security
Written and verbal communication skills in fluent English Proven record of
getting things done

[https://brave.com/jobs?gh_jid=1211193](https://brave.com/jobs?gh_jid=1211193)
and see our other listings on [https://brave.com/jobs](https://brave.com/jobs)

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Sourcegraph is building tools that make software developers love and use on a
daily basis. Code search allows you to instantly search across all of your
company's private code to find what you are looking for (definitions,
examples, error messages, etc.). Code intelligence gives you hover tooltips,
find references, and jump to definition while you are looking at code in your
browser on Sourcegraph or on your code host.

We are a small team of mostly engineers who love to code, and we have already
have big/recognizable/global companies paying for our product. If you are
passionate about making the world better through software, come join us!

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Jobs page:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs](https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs)

~~~
madhavvenigalla
Your link for the job description is broken. It is saying error 404.

------
AaronM
Lumin Digital | San Ramon, CA | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | On-site or
Remote | Full Time

We exist to build a vibrant and sustaining environment where creative people
can do meaningful work. Our solution provides technology that helps credit
unions connect with their members and compete with the big banks.

Our product is built and deployed using technologies and methodologies that
allow companies like Google, Netflix, and Amazon to rapidly deliver innovation
to their customers.

Technologies we use: AWS / Jenkins / Docker / Kubernetes / Python / Prometheus

Perks: Gym membership, lunch per diem, great office, exceptional culture, well
stocked kitchen with many healthy (and a few unhealthy) snacks and drinks

Ideal candidates will have knowledge of AWS, building infrastructure as code,
and excellent written and verbal communication skills.

Contact us at careers@lumindigital.com
[https://lumindigital.com/](https://lumindigital.com/)

------
mrud
Rapid7 | Platform Delivery | Cambridge, MA | ONSITE | Full-time

Rapid7 is probably known best as the company behind Metasploit. While Rapid7
is a security company you will not have to be a security expert to work with
us. See
[https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp](https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp)
for the complete list of job openings.

We are looking for someone to join Platform Delivery, our version of SRE.

We are completely in AWS and are just in the process of proofing out k8s and
just migrated to terraform from cloudformation. You work directly with the
different teams and can have own significant pieces of our infrastructure. We
use cassandra, rabbitmq, kafka, elk, chef, kong, emr etc.

Feel free to reach out: ulrich_dangel@rapid7.com or apply directly on
[https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp](https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp)

------
DayneRathbone
Karma | Canberra (Australia), or Remote | Full-time or Part-time | $60k -
$100k (cash & equity; negotiable) | UI Designer and/or Web Developer |
[https://karma.wiki](https://karma.wiki)

Karma is a platform for writing and sharing gratitude; our mission is to help
people have meaningful experiences online, and help create a kinder world. We
were recently selected as a top 50 finalist in
[https://openbookchallenge.com](https://openbookchallenge.com) (final 20
announced 13 July).

This is a 6 month contract, with the possibility of a permanent position. In
this role you'd be working with our UX designer and frontend developer to
create our new UI. Ideal candidate has skills and experience in UI and web
development, but we are willing to consider applicants with specialisation
either.

Technologies we use: React / HTML5 / CSS

Contact me for more info: dayne@karma.wiki

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Rust Engineer | Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are
determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Node. We will also be solving some very
interesting problems in the areas of platform-scale APIs, dynamic UX and fine-
grained application security.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnrst]" in the subject line. Other
positions available (please see brief list below), but please use [hn] in
subject line.

\- Senior front end (React) engineer \- Senior security engineer

~~~
repsilat
Are you ListRunner? One of you copied a lot of text from the other's job
posting.

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Full-Time | Senior Full Stack (Rails), Senior Frontend (ReactJS) |
San Francisco, CA | 80k-150k, 0.25%-2.5% We're looking for a senior engineer
to join our experienced team in building software to rethink the employee
experience from the ground up. Founders are entrepreneurs who previously sold
a company to Twitter before and are taking the lessons learned in the space to
create a new suite of everyday work tools focused on end-user delight, habit
forming products and mobile-first design thinking.

We have a large enterprise client signed up from day 1 and are looking for
talented full stack developers (Rails + React).

Apply: email ryan@gocleary.com with your resume or via angelist
[https://angel.co/clearytech/jobs/265576-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/clearytech/jobs/265576-full-stack-engineer)

------
achillean
Shodan | Software Engineers | REMOTE

Shodan is the world's first search engine for the Internet of Things and
premier provider of Internet intelligence. The Shodan platform allows
organizations to monitor their network, assess 3rd-party cyber risk, gather
market intelligence and understand the global Internet landscape in real-time.
Our data feeds are consumed by 70 of the Fortune 100 companies, thousands of
universities and millions of users around the world.

We're hiring software engineers to build our new infrastructure on Kubernetes,
develop/ maintain products and build out the internal tooling necessary for
managing a global fleet of Internet crawlers. To learn more please visit
[https://careers.shodan.io](https://careers.shodan.io)

If you'd like to join the team or have any questions about the positions
please email careers@shodan.io

------
jakevoytko
Etsy is hiring multiple Machine Learning Engineers in both San Francisco and
Toronto.

We’re looking for engineers interested in building out state of the art
algorithms and scaling learning systems to support the latest and greatest in
machine learning alongside our team of data scientists.

If solving problems in NLP, computer vision, recommendations, or search
interest you, you can find more information on our official job postings at
(Toronto)
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/c33d955b-334c-486b-b0c4-47e...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/c33d955b-334c-486b-b0c4-47ee4852c480)
or (San Francisco)
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/682bb0b4-4b84-43ad-9eec-958...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/682bb0b4-4b84-43ad-9eec-9588ae999e25)

~~~
kevalshah90
Hello, would you be willing to speak to me? My cv can be viewed here:
[https://goo.gl/aTafP4](https://goo.gl/aTafP4). Thanks.

------
vasusen
Coursera | Senior Software Engineers | React, GraphQL, Scala | Mountain View,
CA | Full-time, ONSITE | www.coursera.org

I am Vasusen, an engineering manager at Coursera. We are transforming lives
through learning. Our platform has reached over 30 million learners, 150+
university partners, and 2,700+ courses worldwide. We are rapidly expanding
into offering high-quality degrees and just had our first batch graduate this
year — [https://goo.gl/tW4nUX](https://goo.gl/tW4nUX).

We are looking for backend, frontend, or fullstack engineers —
[https://about.coursera.org/careers/careers/opportunities/eng...](https://about.coursera.org/careers/careers/opportunities/engineering).

email: recruiting@coursera.org or reach out to me directly at
vasusen+hn@coursera.org

------
craigkerstiens
Citus Data | Support Engineer | Remote friendly, Eastern/Central US timezone |
[https://www.citusdata.com/jobs](https://www.citusdata.com/jobs)

Citus is worry-free Postgres for SaaS. Made to scale out, Citus is an
extension to Postgres that distributes queries across any number of servers.
Whether you have a multi-tenant app that needs scale, or you need to deliver
real-time analytics to customers, with Citus you can focus on your app—not
your database.

At Citus Data, we make it simple to shard Postgres. Citus is available as open
source, as on-prem software, and as a fully-managed database service on AWS.

You can learn more detail on the role at
[https://www.citusdata.com/jobs/supportengineer](https://www.citusdata.com/jobs/supportengineer)

Or apply at imagine@citusdata.com

------
dethtron5000
NBC News Digital | New York (Rockefeller Center) & Seattle | Full-Time |
Onsite | Several Software Engineering Positions (varying seniority)

Details: NBC News is one of the most trusted news sources in the world and has
a heritage of technical and product innovation in both broadcast and digital.

We hare hiring multiple positions for our front end, content tools, apps, data
analytics, and API teams. Software engineers on our team work with
technologies like React, Node.js, Go, GraphQL, Elastic Search and more to
create the platforms that power NBC News's websites and iOs, Android and other
applications. We collaborate closely with product managers, designers and the
newsroom to build products that help manage NBC's content and make it
accessible to our web sites, apps, developers and other experiences. We offer
competitive salaries, great benefits, and awesome views from a landmark
skyscrapers in Manhattan and downtown Seattle.

A few of our roles:

\- Software Engineer, Content (NY):
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/174403303823/software-
eng...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/174403303823/software-engineer-
content)

\- Senior Mobile Engineer (Seattle):
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/173557701113/sr-mobile-
en...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/173557701113/sr-mobile-engineer)

\- Software Engineer, Web (NY):
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/169358372378/software-
eng...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/169358372378/software-engineer-web)

You can see all open roles here: [http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/work-
here](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/work-here)

If you have questions about these roles please feel free to email me at
peter.olson@nbcuni.com.

------
Cieplak
Finix | Embedded Systems Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-Time |
$100k - $150k

Finix builds, manages and sells a payments processing platform
([http://developers.finixpayments.com](http://developers.finixpayments.com))
to banks and other financial institutions. Our stack is mainly Java and
Postgres on AWS. We have a few services in Haskell. We are the first seed-
stage company that Visa has invested in.

Looking to hire 2 to 3 highly effective engineers who want to work on a state-
of-the-art technology platform pushing the future of payments and banking
software, and want to have agency over their day-to-day work. Beneficial to
understand the payments domain and have experience delivering SLAs of 4 nines
(99.99%).

Reach us at this base64-encoded email address:
cGF0cmljaytobkBmaW5peHBheW1lbnRzLmNvbQ==

~~~
wvlia5
Lol, how creative! I'll try to mail you if I find the time :)

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) |
ONSITE/REMOTE | [https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - What's going on in the meal-kit space? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 45 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists. Two-
thirds of us are technical, more than half with PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - Senior Software Engineer (backend/infrastructure/frontend/data) - REMOTE OK
      - Product Marketing Lead (our first marketer)
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-
ahe...](https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-ahead-for-
blue-apron)

[3]
[http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

~~~
e_carra
Sorry for the OT, but I have some problems seeing the title of blog posts on
your blog. I'm on Safari on an iPhone 5s.
([https://imgur.com/a/5TCaZ5J](https://imgur.com/a/5TCaZ5J))

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a fast-growing startup. Our wireless streaming solution helps
people work better. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have an office in
New York that takes care of our U.S. customers. We're currently hiring:

* Lead DevOps Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4036513002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4036513002))

* Head of Engineering - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4031232002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4031232002))

* Senior Embedded Linux Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark or Europe ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002))

* Senior Digital Designer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010466002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010466002))

* Web Developer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4017568002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4017568002))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

Get to know about our Engineering team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg)

We sponsor work visas for non-EU applicants.

------
ssawyer06
Paperless Parts | Full Stack Engineer & Senior Backend Engineer | Boston, MA |
Onsite | Full-Time

Paperless Parts is an online marketplace for the buying and selling of custom
manufactured parts. Our team has built a pricing engine that interrogates 3D
CAD models and provides instant quotes to manufacture those parts from a
variety of manufacturing processes. Our software makes American manufacturers
more competitive by streamlining the prototyping process. We are a Boston-
based start-up growing rapidly and looking for team members hungry to have a
major impact.

Apply on our website: [https://www.paperlessparts.com/category/open-
position/](https://www.paperlessparts.com/category/open-position/)

------
lincolnpark
Karuna Labs | Software Engineer (Virtual Reality, Fullstack, Backend, SRE) |
San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Fulltime |
[http://karunavr.com](http://karunavr.com)

Looking to hire a Unity Developer for a chronic pain Virtual Reality
application. We use the Vive Pro and Vive Focus.

\- Strong generalist and systems architecture programming skills. \- Effective
communicator and collaborator with engineers and developers from other
disciplines. \- A passion for VR game and experience development.

Qualifications: BS/MS degree in Computer Science, Engineering, related degree,
or relevant professional experience Experience in working with Unity framework
5.x or higher and the Unity plug-in architecture

Unity development: 2 years

Shoot me an email: lincoln@karunavr.com

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Senior Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) |
ONSITE | [https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com) Narmi is
helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more accessible and
useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking, mobile banking, and
open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit unions and community banks in the
United States.

You'll be working on production software that has a real impact on the average
American's life everyday. Our software helps them save money on their bills,
understand their financial story, protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk.

We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to join our team in NYC.
Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-framework), vue.js, react
native, ansbile, terraform, visual design/UI/UX, and/or security are all
pluses!

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other,
followed by an in-person interview that includes a code pairing session.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer * Banking, finance, online banking,
mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New York City, New York, NY, NYC,
Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via
AngelList[1] Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our
domain.

[1] [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs)

------
matallo
TransferWise | London | Full-time, On Site |
[https://transferwise.com](https://transferwise.com)

We’re making a positive, irreversible change in the world of finance.
Together.

People on every continent are choosing TransferWise to help them live, travel
and work internationally. We’re the fairest, easiest way to manage your money
across borders.

Built by and for people who live global lives, we make sending money abroad up
to 8 times cheaper than the bank. This is money without borders instant,
convenient, transparent, and eventually free.

For our customers, using TransferWise is as simple as sending money from A to
B, but behind our app and website is a complex engine of currencies and
routes, that’s being designed, built and powered by our talented teams in
cities around the world.

We’re just at the beginning of our story and we’re growing at an incredible
pace. We won’t stop until anyone, anywhere can send, spend and receive money
wherever they are, whatever they’re doing. There’s still heaps to do and we
can’t do it alone.

We're hiring for multiple positions, but currently focused on:

\- Technical SEO Specialist
[https://grnh.se/a2bc67ad1](https://grnh.se/a2bc67ad1)

\- SEO analyst [https://grnh.se/a72fe80f1](https://grnh.se/a72fe80f1)

\- SEO specialist news [https://grnh.se/b3203be31](https://grnh.se/b3203be31)

\- UX Copywriter [https://grnh.se/8c6228391](https://grnh.se/8c6228391)

To see all roles visit [https://grnh.se/e63c675d1](https://grnh.se/e63c675d1)

We're growing our team and there's plenty to do. The company also offers
relocation support.

For any doubt just drop me a line: carlos.matallin at transferwise dot com

~~~
roystonvassey
Just commenting to say that you guys have a great product. It's the easiest
way I have transferred money across borders. Kudos and keep it up!

------
malcolmstill
SoPost | Edinburgh, London, Newcastle, UK | REMOTE

SoPost is on a mission to build the world's best product sampling platform,
and we are hiring into our platform team. We are currently seeking engineers
(design, operations and programmers) to expand the team to help with the
growth of our business.

We use Elixir / Elm / Python / Rust / Postgres / GraphQL / Kubernetes, but you
don't necessarily need to be familiar with any of these...we'd like to speak
to you if you're interested generally in functional programming.

Check out [https://jobs.sopost.com/](https://jobs.sopost.com/) or email me
directly at mstill@sopost.com.

~~~
malcolmstill
To clarify, the position is in Newcastle, Edinburgh or Remote within the UK.

------
abaron
LendKey | New York, NY or Cincinnati, OH | Full-time | ONSITE | $100k - $150k+
| Senior/Lead Software Engineer, Platform Engineer, Data Engineer, UX Director
| [https://www.lendkey.com/](https://www.lendkey.com/)

Come help us build the next generation Lending as a Service platform. We're in
an exciting transition phase where we need some key people to help break down
our monolith into services. LendKey is a growth-stage lending technology firm
that partners with credit unions and community banks to allow them to offer
some of the most borrower-friendly loans in the industry (mostly in student
loan / student loan re-fi space). LendKey enables these community financial
institutions to bring loans to consumers online, making the end-to-end lending
process easy & simple for both borrowers and lenders. Because we're growth
stage (founded in 2009, Series C) the team has the advantage of being at a
stable company but still have elements of a start-up (115 employees
currently).

What we offer:

• Competitive Salary

• Stock options

• Unlimited Vacation Policy

• Flexible work environment

• Startup culture

• Employee events/activities

• Good benefits

We're looking for top tech talent in software, platform, data engineering, and
UX. What we're seeking in all of these roles: Team-members who are open to
learning new technologies. Brave enough to implement solutions to challenging
problems. Can be hands-on but also strategic. Willing to speak your mind but
kind to others when doing it. We're Ruby on Rails, Linux, Docker, but we're
actively searching for the next tool for the job. For data/reporting we are a
SQL Server and MySQL shop, looking for Apache Hadoop, Kafka, Airflow and
Amazon Redshift experience.

Shoot me an email at tony (dot) baron at lendkey.com with resume or questions!
Don't quite fit a defined role and things sound interesting? Let's see if we
can work something out anyway. I'm an engineer here.

------
borlum
Humio | Stockholm, Sweden or Aarhus, Denmark | Onsite or Remote | Elm Frontend
Developer

Humio is a fast and flexible logging platform. It is available for self-
hosting or as SaaS. Humio is compatible with most popular open-source data
shippers (Fluentd, Rsyslog, FileBeat, etc.) so it is easy to adopt or migrate
to from other platforms like ElasticSearch ELK. The simple yet powerful query
language feels familiar to most developers, and works on any data format -
structured or unstructured.

We are one of the biggest Elm codebases in the world.

You will be working with:

* Elm * GraphQL * Javascript * Scala * Go * UX

Apply at: [https://www.humio.com/career](https://www.humio.com/career)

~~~
rickyspanish
Not sure if it's intentional, but it looks like your sign up and submit
application form got mixed up. The application requires a work email or
specifically a not gmail-domain-email to apply.

------
cabana
Cabana Blockchain | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE | $80k -
$140k (USD/BTC)

Cabana Blockchain is developing blockchain-enabled IoT devices for your smart
home. Our devices will improve your life while communicating and transacting
over a private blockchain. We're a privately-owned stealth startup company
operating out of San Francisco, CA.

We're looking to hire for the following positions:

Hardware - Electrical Engineer (ONSITE)

Hardware - Firmware Engineer (ONSITE)

Hardware - Mechanical Engineer (ONSITE)

Software - Backend Developer (ONSITE, REMOTE)

Software - Frontend Developer (ONSITE, REMOTE)

Please visit
[https://cabanablockchain.com/careers](https://cabanablockchain.com/careers)
for details.

------
mattsears
Littlelines | REMOTE | [https://littlelines.com](https://littlelines.com)

Littlelines is looking for Front-end (<3 Vue,js), Ruby on Rails, and Elixir
team members. We're a talented team of designers and engineers that love
building beautiful software.

We're a (intentionally) small company so your contributions will be signficant
and you'll have the opportunity to learn, hone your skills, and contribute
valuable work to a variety of different projects.

Work anywhere, make your own hours, no overtime ever.

[https://littlelines.com/apply](https://littlelines.com/apply)

------
jondauch
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY / Toronto / Washington DC |
ONSITE [https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Front End Engineer

~~~
eckmLJE
>1530 Wilson Blvd., Ste 100 Arlington, DC 22209

Hi, FYI Arlington is in Virginia and not DC.

~~~
dccoolgai
As someone from the area, I like jobs to be tagged with DC if they are in the
metro region, so you don't have to search DC, MD and VA separately. Obviously
stuff in Leesburg or something shouldn't be tagged that way, but even in like
Herndon I think it's a convenience for WH threads: I've never seen more than,
say, 10 listings in any thread for the region so it's nice to have them all
together.

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Product | Remote |
[https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs](https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin pushes open source forward. Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-based
smart-contracts that help open source repo maintainers fund, incentivize, and
manage work in Open Source Software.

------
StephenSmith
TerrAvion | Embedded Systems Engineer (or robotics) and Fullstack Developer |
San Leandro, CA - Bay Area |
[http://www.terravion.com/careers](http://www.terravion.com/careers) | Remote
is possible

TerrAvion is the largest volume provider of aerial imagery to farms in the US.
Each week or month, we map more than 100 times as much area as the whole
electric drone industry combined. We are able to do this because we have the
best model, the best technology, and the best team for delivering imagery to
growers. Our company is highly interdisciplinary, fast-paced, and focused on
solving real problems for farmers.

Our work is changing the world for the better, especially for the people who
grow our food and wine. We have a culture of responsibility, accountability,
and excellence. We take these values seriously with respect to one another,
our customers, and partners, though we try not to take ourselves too
seriously. We strive to be a place where team members can perform their best.

If you share our values and believe in what TerrAvion is doing, we would love
to have you join our team. We offer a continuously improving basket of
benefits to employees appropriate for a start-up including competitive cash
compensation, equity in TerrAvion, an open office, a fridge full of snacks and
drinks, work from home, and discounts on flight training. We are located in
San Leandro, California, three blocks from the BART station.

------
sireetorn
Jetabroad (Thailand) | International Senior Software Engineer | Bangkok,
Thailand | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa / Work-Permit / Relocation | Salary USD
80K | Airfares are hard, we tackle the hardest part, multi-city up to 10 legs
long. Think exponential search space, fuzzy constraints, and constantly
changing variables. We're looking for both front-end and back-end developers
to work on our user-experience and search platform respectively. Bangkok
offers a great place to live with a great standard of living at low cost. Our
offices are in the heart of the city overlooking the green of the Netherlands
embassy on Wireless Road. Check out details at
[https://lnkd.in/f499hJY](https://lnkd.in/f499hJY) We are predominantly built
with .NET, but language proficiency is not how we hire - fundamentals always
win the day.

Here is our Thailand website
[https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/](https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/) And,
this is our main website
[https://www.jetabroad.com.au/](https://www.jetabroad.com.au/)

Interview - First we Skype, then maybe Skype again and possibly a demo-style
programming task, then we get you on a plane to say hello and to check out
Bangkok, spend time with the team, if it all gels we make an offer.

~~~
siddharth_ravi
I am having experience more than seven years application development in C#.Net
Developer, I have very good understanding in SDLC life cycle.

I am also experienced in AGILE methodology of devlopement, that promotes
continuous iteration of development and testing throughout the software
development lifecycle of the project.

I have also expertise in SQL, Continuous Integration, Angular JS, Javascript,
JQuery, Azure, TDD.

I believe that my technical background and my work-related duties as a Full
Stack Developer qualifies me for consideration for the position of C#.Net
Developer. I look forward to discussing how my skills can be of value to your
organization as it prepares to move into the new millennium. Thank you for
your time, consideration, and forthcoming response.

Please share your email address so that i can share my complete profile.

Sincerely, Siddharth Ravi Gupta

------
cha1
Luster | Brooklyn, NY | Software Engineers | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | 120K - 160K |
[https://luster.cc](https://luster.cc)

At Luster, we are inventors. Builders. Makers. Hackers. Breakers. We
specialize in high-tech, high-design, deeply social, experiential marketing
solutions. Our products enable fans to interact with brands in truly unique
ways, which is why we’ve worked with most of the country’s largest media
organizations, and an impressive portion of the Fortune 500 list: (NY Times,
CNN, Disney/Pixar, Viacom, MSNBC, Vice, Microsoft, Hulu, HBO, ESPN, NFL.
Spotify, Google, Ebay, Amazon, Uber, McDonald’s, Pepsi, Nike, Gucci, H&M,
Amex, GM, Volkswagen, The Olympics, the Grammy’s, and most of the world’s
major advertising agencies, to name a few.)

Our fanciest awards include a Gold Cannes Lion for Innovation, and a Silver
Cannes Lion for Tangible Tech, Webby’s, One Show Pencils, Art Director’s Club
cubes, and Facebook Innovation Awards.

This is a unique developer opportunity. Luster is a small 25 person
bootstrapped (profitable) company. We grew our revenue by 120% in 2017. We
have relied on our sister company (breakfastny.com) for engineering needs up
until now. Our tech team is tiny, you will play a big role in the future of
our business. You’ll be wearing many different hats and be one of the first
tech hires for the company.

Apply here: [ [https://luster.cc/careers/](https://luster.cc/careers/) ]

------
predata
Predata | Frontend Engineer | NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.predata.com/](http://www.predata.com/)

Predata is building cutting-edge machine learning models to quantify
geopolitical risk. Fortune 500 companies and government agencies use Predata
to anticipate events and make better decisions.

We come from the worlds of technology, political science, and finance, and
share a commitment to building the future of enterprise software for
predictive analytics. We celebrate people who take responsibility for solving
problems and developing new ideas. We believe in the importance of narrative-
driven insight, and always try to see the human elements behind our data.

As a member of our frontend engineering team, you will be designing and
building state-of-the-art interfaces for predictive thinking. Our challenge is
to transform abstract data into insight and narrative. We’re passionate about
simplicity, interpretability, and performance in the face of large volumes of
data.

Frontend: Mithril.js, D3, Coffeescript, Sass Backend: Python, Django,
numpy/scipy/pandas/scikit-learn, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS
We're pragmatic about using the right tool/language for the task at hand.

Apply at [https://angel.co/predata/jobs/388906-frontend-
engineer](https://angel.co/predata/jobs/388906-frontend-engineer) Questions?
Email jobs@predata.com

------
oliland
Citymapper | Data Science and Software Engineering | London, UK

Our mission is to make cities usable.

We're combining one of the world's most loved transport apps with new kinds of
shared mobility services.

Citymapper is a great place to work with a small and dedicated team.

We are hiring for all roles, including data science, web, iOS, Android,
backend engineering.

Our tech stack keywords: Python, golang, C++, React, Kotlin, Swift,
Tensorflow, AWS.

All roles at [https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

Or contact me at oli at citymapper dot com.

------
crazyeggjobs
Crazy Egg | Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote/Distributed Team | Full-Time

Since 2005, over 300,000 websites have used Crazy Egg to understand how their
audience experiences their website and their product. We are pioneers in data
visualization, in conversion rate optimization, and in helping small and
medium businesses get immense value quickly and accurately from incredibly
large data sets. That's what we love to do. We are looking for a Full Stack
Engineer to help build on that foundation and improve our product, and the
tools, technology and platform we use to help our customers. You will be
joining Crazy Egg as a Full Stack Engineer and help in scaling our systems and
move us towards a service oriented architecture.

We are a small fully distributed team across the world. We believe this is the
wave of the future, and allow you to work where you're most productive and
happiest. We were started by founders who have had strong product backgrounds
and have built multiple successful products. This is a great opportunity if
you’re interested in one day breaking off on your own and founding your own
profitable company like Crazy Egg.

If you’re interested in joining us, please share a bit about yourself, and why
you’re interested in joining our team: jobs@crazyegg.com

You can view more details here: [https://remoteok.io/remote-jobs/67335-remote-
crazyegg-full-s...](https://remoteok.io/remote-jobs/67335-remote-crazyegg-
full-stack-engineer-crazy-egg)

------
carepathsbg
CarePaths | Application Engineer VueJS and More | Full Time | Remote

CarePaths specializes in web/mobile applications for behavioral health
including Social Work, Psychology and Psychiatry. Our primary product is the
eRecord, a federally-certified Electronic Health Record for Ambulatory
Behavioral Health.

We are a small, creative team with an established product and over 10 years on
the web. Our technology stack is Linux/PostgreSQL/Ruby/Javascript. We have an
opening for an experienced application developer to help design, implement,
and support new and existing code across several projects.

The successful applicant will have a significant history of working remotely
in a full-stack/full-charge web application environment. Working independently
and effectively while remaining responsive to the team is critical to our
development process. Part of the job involves being able to effectively
communicate design and other technical details not just to other developers,
but also to non-technical team members and customers. Applicants should be
prepared to engage with us, show us code samples, and perform a short remote
hands on problem solving scenario.

Job Type: Full-time

Mention you found the job on Hacker News

[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=remote+application+develope...](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=remote+application+developer+vuejs+and+more&jk=4df9a8ccd2e9383d&_ga=2.174046819.1375576084.1530801579-569601601.1529337326)

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, Los Angeles, Washington DC, Chicago, Boston | Onsite

Rinse provides technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery services
in five cities now, and we're growing rapidly!

We're hiring a Lead or Senior Software Engineer at our San Francisco office.
This individual will lead our back-end engineering, including designing,
building, and maintaining scalable logistics systems, leading and mentoring a
team of engineers, advancing our software engineering culture, and

This is a great opportunity for someone interested in the delivery / logistics
sector, or who grew up in dry cleaning, or who is looking to build consumer-
facing products supported by a significant marketing budget.

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/)

We're also hiring other software engineers of all experience levels, and have
begun hiring individuals into our satellite offices. We have great offices in
Los Angeles and Chicago, into which we would be happy to hire members of our
already-distributed team. See
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) for a full
list of openings.

Interested? Email jobs at rinse dot com, or contact me directly at sam at
rinse dot com

------
nichol4s
Surfly | Software Developer | Amsterdam, NL | VISA, ONSITE
[https://www.surfly.com](https://www.surfly.com)

We're looking for a Python + Javascript engineer with deep knowledge about the
web (caches, proxies, event loops, browser rendering). What we do goes far
beyond regular web development. Our stack includes: Redis, MemSQL, Varnish,
ATS, Ansible, Esprima, Haproxy, Nginx. We use Python, Javascript, C and Lua.

What we offer:

    
    
      - Upto €65K
      - We'll arrange tax benefits for migrants
      - Developer focused (sitting/standing desk, multiple screens, good hardware)
      - Nice office located in the centre of Amsterdam
      - Reimbursement of costs for conferences etc.
      - We'll help with VISA and relocation
    

About Surfly

Surfly allows you to surf the web together with others. Unlike traditional
screen sharing it requires no installation or browser plugins. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way.

About Us

We're a small team (< 10), have a great product and are getting some good
traction with revenue. We are focussed but try to stay pragmatic. We are
driven but have a relaxed and healthy work atmosphere. The coming few years
are going to be great for Surfly, come join us! Please apply here:
[http://jobs.surfly.com/o/fullstack-
developer](http://jobs.surfly.com/o/fullstack-developer)

------
rabi_penguin
Penguin Pay | Senior Fullstack Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite |
[https://www.paywithpenguin.com](https://www.paywithpenguin.com) In most
cases, medical expenses are not a patient’s decision — they’re a necessity.
Penguin Pay is reimagining medical financing so that it doesn’t take advantage
of the patient, and instead provides a best-in-class lending experience that
preserves their physical and financial health. Our initial offering is a 0%
interest loan targeting the 25 million Americans skipping doses, taking less
medication, or delaying refilling prescriptions due to cost. Patients using
Penguin Pay show increased adherence, fewer hospital visits, and importantly,
stay out of a dangerous cycle of high-interest debt.

We're looking for a full stack engineer with frontend expertise to work on our
website (paywithpenguin.com) and our microservice suite that handles loan
origination and servicing.

Stack: Javascript, NodeJS, ReactJS, MongoDB, Heroku, AWS; to a lesser extent,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, TypeScript, Express, Python, Flask

Feel free to apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/paywithpenguin/jobs/1189390](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paywithpenguin/jobs/1189390)
(mention HN on "How did you hear about this job?")

------
makebbekus
Good Eggs | (Senior) Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://www.goodeggs.com](https://www.goodeggs.com)

At Good Eggs, we’re changing the world by changing the way we eat. We’re
looking for software engineers to help us grow and sustain local food systems
by building an online market and supply chain that delivers same-day, absurdly
fresh groceries and dinner kits to customers' homes throughout the Bay Area,
seven days a week.

We run a mature Agile engineering process with:

    
    
      * pair programming
      * test-driven development
      * continuous deployment
    

We’re building next-generation web applications with JavaScript across the
stack and a wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript
ecosystem including:

    
    
      * Node.js
      * MongoDB
      * ES2017
      * GraphQL
      * ESLint
      * ReactJS
      * RabbitMQ
    

We believe in the magic of empowering small teams with clear accountability to
achieve business goals. Our team is passionate about our mission, talented,
and driven to change the world. We cultivate an atmosphere of openness and
support where people feel free to be their true selves, take risks and let
creativity bubble up. If that sounds like you, get in touch!

[http://grnh.se/skw4ax1](http://grnh.se/skw4ax1)

------
pnagele
Wikitude | Software Engineer - Android | Salzburg, Austria | ONSITE, REMOTE |
Type: Full time | € 33k-45k p.a. + fringe benefits Wikitude is building and
providing one of the major mobile augmented reality SDKs out in the market.

Responsibilities and tasks will include • Design and implementation of
features for the Wikitude SDK for Android • Maintain and update relevant
Android sample apps • Contribute to Wikitude SDK core features (C++) • Working
on the next generation of augmented reality for mobile devices (smart-
glasses,...)

More details: [https://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-career/software-
engineer...](https://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-career/software-engineer-
mobile-android-for-augmented-reality/)

Location: Salzburg, Austria in the center of Europe has a great quality of
living. Salzburg lies directly at the gate to the Alps. Within 25 mins you can
reach great mountain areas as well as beautiful lake side. The vicinity to
Munich and Vienna make it easy to travel abroad. Costs of living are way lower
compared to Silicon Valley (I know the salary range looks ridiculous to
someone from the US - however salary@Wikitude is above Austria industry
average).

To apply send your CV and cover letter to jobs@wikitude.com Phil - CTO,
Wikitude - happy to answer any questions

~~~
zerr
One question regarding the salary (seems similar to Spain, Portugal) - how
does it compare to such "low-income" professions (e.g. in US) such as taxi
driver in your country?

~~~
tom_mellior
The lower range given here (33k) is pretty much the legal minimum for software
development for an absolute beginner.

Collective agreement in English: [https://www.wko.at/branchen/information-
consulting/unternehm...](https://www.wko.at/branchen/information-
consulting/unternehmensberatung-buchhaltung-informationstechnologie/it-
dienstleistung/Collective-Agreement-2015.pdf) Updated numbers for 2018 (in
German): [https://www.wko.at/branchen/information-
consulting/unternehm...](https://www.wko.at/branchen/information-
consulting/unternehmensberatung-buchhaltung-informationstechnologie/it-
dienstleistung/ueberblick-kv-it-abschluss-2018.pdf)

The relevant column is presumably ST1 ("specific tasks 1"), in several
categories according to experience. The given numbers are a "monthly" salary
paid _14_ times per year, so the absolute minimum per year is 14 * 2.273 =
31822 Euro per year. If they actually only give you 33k per year, that can
only be "above Austria industry average" if the industry, on average, breaks
the law. Which is quite possible.

Anyway, the collective agreement for taxi drivers (German:
[https://www.wko.at/service/kollektivvertrag/personenbefoerde...](https://www.wko.at/service/kollektivvertrag/personenbefoerderungsgewerbe-
kollektivvertrag-arbeiter.html)) is 1.235 Euro per "month", which would be 17k
per year, and I cannot imagine that they are paid a lot more than the minimum
in general. So overall it's at least twice of what a taxi driver would make.

Edit: It's neither specific to taxi drivers nor software developers, but
Numbeo claims average monthly net salaries of 858.64 € for Lisbon and 1,781.56
€ for Salzburg, so you might be mistaken about this being comparable to
Portugal. [https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/compare_cities.jsp?cou...](https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/compare_cities.jsp?country1=Portugal&country2=Austria&city1=Lisbon&city2=Salzburg)

~~~
zerr
I mean, I see quite small figures in these countries and it makes me think
that software engineering in general is not considered as a significantly
high-paid profession in general. i.e. in my country, programmer makes 6 to 10
times or more, compared e.g. to taxi driver.

------
lewispb
Cookpad | Sr Ruby Web Developer | ONSITE in Bristol, UK |
[https://cookpad.com/uk](https://cookpad.com/uk)

At Cookpad we're building a community platform for people to share recipe
ideas and cooking tips. Because we believe that cooking is the key to a
happier and healthier life for people, communities and the planet.

Join us, and several Ruby and Rails core team members as we build a team of
diverse, exceptional problem-solvers from around the world. We only hire
passionate, smart and innovative people who want to make a difference. Cookpad
started out in Japan and is already the largest recipe sharing community in
the world with nearly 4 million recipes created by users active in 60
countries.

But we’re only just getting started.

We’ve just set up our international HQ in the UK. Here we operate as a start-
up with global ambition. We work in small, collaborative teams and in a
creative, fast-paced environment.

Tech: • Ruby on Rails • MySQL • Redis • Kafka • AWS

Learn more about us at: \-
[https://www.cookpadteam.com](https://www.cookpadteam.com) \-
[https://sourcediving.com](https://sourcediving.com)

Apply directly: \-
[https://cookpad.workable.com/j/8829ECE51E](https://cookpad.workable.com/j/8829ECE51E)

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me lewis-buckley (at)
cookpad.com

------
dasteine12
Kensho l REMOTE l Full Stack React Developer l Founding Team l Full-time

Kensho is the first preventative health and wellness marketplace. We pair
behavior science with beautifully designed software to help people find
providers and practices. We’re looking for a few developers interested in
building out our MVP, and ideally one who is interested leading tech and
overseeing our collaboration with the dev shop, Big Human (Vine, HQ Trivia).
The stack will include React, Redux and other JavaScript technologies,
building on top of the Mindbody API.

Kensho demystifies the world of wellness making it easy to find what works for
you. We curate the most trusted providers and vetted experiences to guide you
from where you are to where you want to be. Think: Airbnb (recommendation,
discoverability, connectivity, booking, payment, etc.) for eastern and
alternative practices like yoga, meditation, acupuncture, and breathwork
classes and retreats.

Some reasons why you’d enjoy working with us: Remote and flexible hours are
encouraged though our core hours are 12pm - 6pm NY time. Applicants in the US
only. We are based in CA and NY; launching initially in NY then CA. We are a
mission driven company looking to transform people’s lives through wellness
practices. Equity package. A chance to build a team from scratch, initially
working alongside our dev agency, Big Human. We are a lot of fun to work with
and strive to create an awesome environment where everyone at Kensho can
thrive and feel purposeful.

Feel free to shoot over a resume and a few lines of why you are interested to
us at danny@meetkensho.com

------
coryfoo
Windfall Data | Lead Data Scientist, Data Engineer | SF | Full Time | ONSITE
or REMOTE (US-based only)

At Windfall, our goal is to determine the net worth of every person in the
world. Its a super hard problem with broad applications. We work with hundreds
of non-profit organizations across the US to help them better understand and
engage their donors. We also work with for-profit companies in a wide array of
industries (finance, travel, hospitality & gaming, luxury goods, etc) to help
them better understand their clientele and targeting affluent households for
net-new acquisition.

Our team is still fairly small so every new hire will have the ability to make
a huge impact!

We're looking for:

* An experienced data scientist to lead our team in developing our predictive models. Data and data science are core to our business, so this role will be incredibly influential in the success of the company.

* A seasoned backend/data engineer to help build our data pipeline and other infrastructure.

Roles are onsite in SF, or remote for the right candidate with prior remote
work experience.

If you're interested in hearing more, send a message to cory@windfalldata.com

Our thoughts on hiring here: [https://medium.com/windfalldata/technical-
interviewing-at-wi...](https://medium.com/windfalldata/technical-interviewing-
at-windfall-484edf4fd03)

------
Nic56
Seita BV | [https://www.seita.nl](https://www.seita.nl) | Backend engineer,
evtl. Co-Founder | Tech for sustainability | ONSITE | Amsterdam, Netherlands

Seita brings state-of-the-art computer science / data science algorithms to
the sustainability sector[1], via web applications.

Currently, our projects support the two founders. For this position,
employment will be for a few months and is meant as a road to shareholdership.

 _Technologies_ : Python 3.6+ (Flask, Bokeh, Pandas, statsmodels/sklearn);
Postgres; HTML5/JS

 _Features we offer_ : Flexible work & pay [2]; Equal shares (should you join
us) [3]; Amsterdam

 _Features we look for_ : Affinity for Python; Modern problem solving ability
like ML, Stochastic models or Asynchronous Queuing; Affinity for Open source
software; Confidence, clear communication and the ability to compromise

[1] [http://www.undp.org/content/undp/en/home/sustainable-
develop...](http://www.undp.org/content/undp/en/home/sustainable-development-
goals.html)

[2] The current owners are in their 30s with kids. For us, we find that
successful work is done by balanced people.

[3] We set Seita up as a sort of worker's cooperative - owners are workers
with equal say. An owner stopping to work will give up their shares.

Reply via nicolas [at] seita.nl

No recruiters/No agencies.

------
vthallam
Paperless Post |Senior Software Engineer (Golang) | NYC | On-Site | Full-time
| [https://www.paperlesspost.com/](https://www.paperlesspost.com/)

Paperless Post enables users to define beautiful online invitations and cards.
More about Paperless Post -
[https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/](https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/)

Some recent news -

[https://www.fastcodesign.com/90176340/paperless-post-
launche...](https://www.fastcodesign.com/90176340/paperless-post-launches-a-
brilliant-alternative-to-facebook-events)

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/19/paperless-post-
introduces-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/19/paperless-post-introduces-
flyer-for-more-casual-invitations/)

Platform Tech: Go/Golang, postgres, Redid, docker, kubernetes

Senior Software Engineer - Platform
[https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=547838](https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=547838)

You can apply using the link or send your resumes to vthallam AT paperlesspost
dot com. I'd be happy to refer if your profile matches the job desc.

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Build and Release Engineer | Los Angeles Onsite | $100k - $150k +
Equity

Replicated is building tools to modernize software deployment.

The Build and Release Engineer will own the design and implementation of
automation tests, delivery pipelines, and release processes at Replicated,
with the goal of increasing both quality and velocity of Replicated’s on-prem
delivery platform releases. You would be a key part of an experienced
engineering team that is solving interesting problems and developing world-
class software.

In this role you will work with technologies like Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible,
Selenium, Go, Python and more.

In this role you will:

    
    
      - Own design and implementation of release infrastructure and processes at Replicated
    
      - Contribute to a suite of automation tests with the goal of increasing coverage while decreasing redundancy and unnecessary testing
    
      - Build tools to enable everyone to contribute high-value automated testing at every stage of a release
    
      - Own the core of our automated CI/CD pipeline to ensure confidence in delivery as the team and product scales
    
      - Guide and mentor members of the Engineering and QA teams
    

More information is available here:
[https://bit.ly/2FW0xvK](https://bit.ly/2FW0xvK)

Or email austin (at) replicated (dot) com

------
dsil
Clover Health | San Francisco, CA or Jersey City, NJ | Software Engineers &
Data Scientists | Full-Time ONSITE or REMOTE Clover is reinventing health
insurance by working to keep people healthier. We're looking for seasoned
engineers and data scientists to help us solve the most complicated problem in
the world: healthcare.

We're using sophisticated data analytics, custom software, and machine
learning to coordinate care and build a clearer model of our member's health
and risk factors. We are on a mission to help seniors and low-income members
live healthier while keeping costs down. This is an opportunity for those who
want to be at the intersection of health and technology and thrive in a
collaborative environment as well as the freedom of self-direction.

Tech Stack: Postgres, Python, Flask/Django, Frontend: React Cloud Services:
Aptible, AWS, GCP Data Stack: Airflow

If you are interested in any of the Data Science and Engineering roles:
[https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-
us/careers](https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/careers)

To learn more about working here, check out our tech blog:
[https://technology.cloverhealth.com/](https://technology.cloverhealth.com/)

~~~
misthop
Looking at the jobs listing on the site the engineering jobs all list SF
and/or Jersey City. There isn't any indication anywhere I can find that remote
is an option.I'm interested, but not willing to relocate. Thanks

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

In the UK? See us on BBC News @ 6:15PM tonight. :-)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any high-street agency in the UK.
In the last 12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, to over 1 million
registered users, without charging any admin fees to tenants.

We're VC backed, profitible, and with plenty of ambition. As such, we're
continuing to grow the team and still have a couple of positions open. We're
looking for generalists, thought-leaders, and those with a passion for solving
real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders. You'll
have full autonomy to work on, and figure out how best to solve, the biggest
problems in the industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences
via code every day.

\- Full Stack Developer (C#) | £80k (negotiable based on experience) | up to
0.25% equity

[https://angel.co/openrent/jobs](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://angel.co/openrent/activity#press](https://angel.co/openrent/activity#press)

Contact via AngelList or email in profile. Look forward to meeting you!

------
Fedons
Privitar | Software engineers, UX designer | London (UK) | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.privitar.com](https://www.privitar.com)

Privitar is a rapidly growing VC-backed company based in London, building
products to enable the safe and ethical use of valuable data for analytics and
machine learning, using state of the art privacy enhancing technologies.

We work with large organisations worldwide in financial services,
telecommunications, pharma and government, enabling them to get the most out
of data without compromising on privacy and security.

We are currently hiring for various roles, including full stack, front end and
back end engineers and UX designers.

We have recently been awarded a very exciting contract, in which our de-
identification products are going to be used by the NHS (the British National
Health Service) - more on this here: [https://www.privitar.com/press-
releases/privitar-nhsdigital](https://www.privitar.com/press-
releases/privitar-nhsdigital)

If interested please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/privitar](https://jobs.lever.co/privitar) and mention
as part of your application that you have seen this role on "Hacker News
(Fedons)"

------
phlogisticfugu
Retina AI | Sr Full-Stack Web Developer | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time onsite

Retina is a venture-funded startup (largest 2017 seed round in L.A.) using the
power of data science and machine learning for marketing analytics.

As a Sr Full Stack Web Developer at Retina, you will be building our core
product. Work with a cross-functional team of A-players as we bring the
complex value of Data Science / Artificial Intelligence analytics to
marketers. You will work with the Chief Technology Officer to build a truly
innovative new platform that aims to transform marketing analytics.

If you enjoy working with the best and latest technologies, we leverage
Vue.js, Serverless, Docker, and Spark and thoughtfully apply the best tools
for the job. The perfect candidate will have worked with marketing analytics
in the past, be focused on quality results, and have demonstrated success
building a SaaS product. Retina is located in sunny Santa Monica, CA

* Competitive Salary and Equity * Work with the Directly with Founders to Growth a Startup from Ground Up * Health (Covered at 99% of Employee, 75% of dependents) * Vision & Dental Coverage * Unlimited Vacation * Setup Your Own Kit (Buy what you need to get a comfortable work environment) * 401k Retirement Savings Plan * Gym and Education Expense * Meal & Coffee Card * Free Snacks and Drinks * Professional Development Expenses (Conferences & Courses) * Performance Bonuses * Public Transport Commuter Help * Relocation Costs (if applicable)

[https://retina.ai/careers/](https://retina.ai/careers/)

------
PsyonixRL
Psyonix | Software Engineers | San Diego, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Psyonix, the maker of Rocket League, is hiring!

Based in San Diego, CA, Psyonix is a critically-acclaimed independent video
game developer and leading experts in Unreal Engine technology. For more than
a decade, the studio has been a driving force behind some of the most
successful games in the industry, including Gears of War, Mass Effect 3, XCOM:
Enemy Unknown, Bulletstorm, Unreal Tournament III, Unreal Tournament 2004, and
the award-winning Sports-Action hit, Rocket League®.

We are currently hiring Software Engineers for a few of our teams listed below
and will soon be opening Server Engineer and DBA positions. Please apply
online and keep an eye on upcoming openings here!:
[https://psyonix.com/careers/](https://psyonix.com/careers/)

Online Services Engineer - [https://psyonixhr.wufoo.com/forms/online-services-
engineer/](https://psyonixhr.wufoo.com/forms/online-services-engineer/) Sr
Gameplay Programmer - [https://psyonixhr.wufoo.com/forms/senior-test-
automation-eng...](https://psyonixhr.wufoo.com/forms/senior-test-automation-
engineer/) Senior Test Automation Engineer -
[https://psyonixhr.wufoo.com/forms/sr-gameplay-
programmer/](https://psyonixhr.wufoo.com/forms/sr-gameplay-programmer/)

Feel free to reach out to us with any questions: recruiting@psyonix.com

~~~
BrandonBradley
Little late, but:

Will Psyonix ever open up any positions to remote?

Thanks!

------
JoinHustle
Hustle | NYC & SF | Senior & Staff Engineers

At Hustle, we’re driven by our mission to scale and humanize the way
organizations communicate with people. We empower customers like Human Rights
Campaign, Planned Parenthood, and the Democratic Party to build relationships
that make the world a better place.

Coming out of our Series B Funding (backed by IVP, GV, and Salesforce
Ventures) [https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/01/hustle-
sms/](https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/01/hustle-sms/) \- we're doubling our
team of 12 Engineers over the next 6 months. Our products and services are
built end to end in JavaScript - React & React Native in front of Node.js over
Mongo, which enables you to be as full-stack as you want to be.

We value authenticity, diversity, empowerment, impact, and respect. Check out
our blog on Diversity here - [https://blog.hustle.com/a-tech-company-with-a-
workforce-made...](https://blog.hustle.com/a-tech-company-with-a-workforce-
made-up-of-51-women-and-48-people-of-color-8a8085d2e6f1)

We’re hiring for many roles including:

-Data Engineers in SF

-Fullstack Engineers across all levels in NYC & SF

-A Lead Dev Ops Engineer in SF

-A QA Director in SF

-A Senior PM in NYC

-Senior Product Designers in NYC & SF

Message me at Kristen@hustle.com to learn more.

------
leetrout
MailChimp
([https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/](https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/)) |
Atlanta Brooklyn Oakland | Full-Time (FT) & Internships (INTERNS)

MailChimp is the world’s leading marketing platform, and we send more than a
billion emails a day. We democratize technology for small businesses, creating
innovative products that empower our customers to grow.

I'm a Python / Go tooling engineer in Operations and we are hiring on my team
in Atlanta [https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/1078893/software-
engineer-s...](https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/1078893/software-engineer-
systems) and in Brooklyn [https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/1122173/software-
engineer-s...](https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/1122173/software-engineer-
systems-brooklyn) and as far as I know Oakland is a possibility as well and
remote for the right candidate in select states.

We've recently opened satellite offices in Brooklyn & Oakland and there are
engineering positions available in both of those and a multitude of
engineering and non-engineering positions in Atlanta.

There are multiple job listings at
[https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/](https://mailchimp.com/about/jobs/) for all
available positions / locations. To apply click on the job that best suits you
and click on the button in the "Apply Now" box at the bottom of the posting.

------
JTVL
Transview Logistics, LLC | Software Engineer, DevOps | Boulder, CO | Full-time
| On-site or Remote |
[http://transviewlogistics.com](http://transviewlogistics.com)

At Transview, we build transformative cloud-based ERP and logistics support
platforms designed specifically for metals service centers. This includes
structural steel, alloys and other metals for industry.

Our flagship product is a shipping optimization solution. We plan product
shipments with truck loading constraints, traffic constraints, delivery
constraints and more all in a single optimization solution; which allows us to
find cost savings no other routing platform can. We build solutions that meet
specific industry and customer needs in our flexible and comprehensive routing
engine.

Hiring for:

1) Ruby on Rails - Come build web-based ERP integrations that perform
efficiently and reliably for our clients running multi-million dollar
operations.

2) Rust - Our routing engine is built in Rust. Come build cutting edge
algorithms with us! Optimize the engine for speed, performance and new
features.

3) DevOps - We integrate with a lot of legacy and modern ERP systems. Our
routing engine uses a lot of CPU resources that need to be ready when our
customers need them. Our app servers are utilized by around the clock
warehouses that ship millions of dollars worth of product a day. We want you
to help us succeed!

We offer competitive pay, flexible hours and interesting problems to solve!
Come join our growing team. Please send your resume and any questions to
justin@transviewlogistics.com.

~~~
3rdAccount
I assume y'all use CPLEX or GUROBI behind the scenes for the optimization
stuff, or did y'all code your own engine in Rust?

------
cientifico
Tourlane | Berlin, Germany | Frontend (React) Backend (Ruby/AWS/Go) | Full-
time | Visa | Onsite

We screw up every week. Every week in a new way. Still, we get closer and
closer to our goals. The company is about 90 employees, but the product team
is about 30. We sell tours for different parts of the world and we creating a
platform to scale that.

We have the typical perks: 1800eur edu budget + 2 days for conferences + the
equipment you prefer. As today we are 3 backend and 3 frontend. The frontend
are working with next.js and react. The backend with AWS / Terraform /
CircleCi / Ruby / Go.

One of the coolest thing we have, is that non tech people are sending us pull
requests. That pull requests will generate a adhoc staging environment and
domain (for the main frontend and backend app). Once the person doing the
changes is happy, he/she will send us the pull request for review to some dev.
After approve, they merge it to master and it goes to production.

If you are lazy person that likes automation, If you think the most important
thing is to add value to company, and if you want to have autonomy within the
team,

write me at guillermo.alvarez@tourlane.com.

We want to create the best travel experience, and at this stage we need one
more backend and one more frontend to help us.

~~~
atomicnumber1
can freshers apply?

~~~
cientifico
Depends on your understanding of freshers :-P

------
gregdoesit
Uber | Back-end | Amsterdam, Netherlands | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Uber's Amsterdam engineering office is looking for senior back-end engineers
for the following teams:

* Payments: building the future of payments for on-demand services. We build most of the payments architecture at Uber, which means challenging problems and exciting opportunities.

* Site Reliability Engineering: build systems that are best-in-class for monitoring, alerting and automatically resolving issues on top of our payments stack.

* Mobile platform: build tooling that will make hundreds of our engineers more productive (and happier!)

Learn more about our team at
[http://t.uber.com/amsterdam](http://t.uber.com/amsterdam) Interested? Shoot
gergely@uber.com an email.

\--

About me: I'm an engineering manager started as an engineer here at Uber, in
Amsterdam. My first project was rewriting the Uber app
([https://eng.uber.com/new-rider-app/](https://eng.uber.com/new-rider-app/))
and the last interesting piece of code I committed was open sourcing the
architecture behind it
([https://github.com/uber/RIBs](https://github.com/uber/RIBs)). I recently
shared some things that I’ve learned about distributed systems, while building
the payments systems at Uber, which was quite popular here, on HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16852295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16852295))

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | Founding Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE
| [https://cointracker.io](https://cointracker.io)

CoinTracker is a portfolio & tax manager for cryptocurrency.

We are working on making cryptocurrency trading much more user-friendly;
building a simple, secure, reliable cryptocurrency wallet; making
cryptocurrency taxation easy; and so much more. Ultimately, we think an
individual should be able to move their money anywhere in the world instantly
at any time without having to be at the mercy of a third party. We believe
that being the true owner of your money and other digital assets is a powerful
idea. If this excites you, please let us know!

Some Facts About CoinTracker:

    
    
      * Tracking over $200M in crypto assets across 30,000 connected exchange accounts
      * Ramen-profitable
      * Funded by YC, Initialized Capital (Coinbase’s first seed investor), Juan Benet (Filecoin), and other great angels
      * https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/10/cointracker-raises-1-5m

Job Description:
[https://www.cointracker.io/about#job_software_engineer](https://www.cointracker.io/about#job_software_engineer)

------
chauzer
Betterment | Software Engineer (Fullstack, Backend, Mobile, SRE) | NYC |
Onsite | Fulltime | [http://www.betterment.com](http://www.betterment.com)

Betterment is the largest independent online financial advisor with more than
$13 billion in assets under management. The service is designed to help
increase customers’ long-term returns and lower taxes for retirement planning,
building wealth, and other financial goals. Betterment takes advanced
investment strategies and uses technology to deliver them to more than 250,000
customers across its three business lines: direct-to-consumer, Betterment for
Advisors, and Betterment for Business.

Our engineering interview process:
[https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engin...](https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engineering/the-betterment-engineering-interview/)

We're hiring for a variety of roles including Backend, Full Stack, Mobile, and
Site Reliability Engineering.

More details and to apply, please see:
[https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

------
mickael_mas
Symaps.io | Full stack | Paris, France | Full Time | Onsite | Open
Compensation | VISA Symaps.io is a fast-growing tech startup located in Paris,
Station F : it's an AI app that finds the best location for your business,
based on profitability. It's currently used by clients in the EU, Korea and
Taiwan, incl. Tesla and Décathlon. We just closed a seed round and several
contracts, and are urgently looking for motivated peoples to strengthen our
team of 7 peoples (incl. 4 engineers). Esp. we're hiring a 2 Full stack
engineers. Our stack : Python, React, Machine learning (Tensorflow),
Kubernetes, PostgreSQL / PostGIS, Docker More details here :
[https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1/jobs/wanted-n...](https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1/jobs/wanted-now-full-stack-developer_paris)
[https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1/jobs/wanted-n...](https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1/jobs/wanted-now-full-stack-developer-with-focus-on-frontend_paris)

------
hinting
Remix | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.remix.com](https://www.remix.com)

The zip code you’re born in continues to be one of the strongest predictors of
your economic mobility. Our team aims to build a more equitable world by
expanding access within it. Remix is the first platform for transit and city
planning, helping 275+ cities around the world design transit networks
quickly, collaboratively, and clearly.

\- Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/remix/cb9b8992-f2df-49af-
bd20-4eb7babf...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/cb9b8992-f2df-49af-
bd20-4eb7babf26a5?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c3ee4?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

Tech Stack: Our main app is a Ruby on Rails API, with a Postgres and PostGIS
database and a front-end built using React.js. It’s hosted in Heroku. We also
have a variety of services built in Python that are hosted on AWS.

~~~
kevalshah90
I'm interested in the problem. I was wondering if you are looking for a Data
Scientist. I am at keval@uchicago.edu if you'd like to shoot me a note.

------
sequence7
Bitrise | Budapest, Hungary | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://bitrise.io](https://bitrise.io)

Bitrise (YC W17) is a Continuous Integration and Delivery platform focusing on
mobile development. We help developers to automate their every-day tasks so
they can go back to building great apps and have more time for their ideas.
We'd like to create an ecosystem for software developers which they can use to
build, test and distribute their apps in a way that it feels natural and fun.
We take being open very seriously and we love to automate everything!

We're funded and profitable and currently scaling out our team in beautiful
Budapest, Hungary. We are currently recruiting for the following roles:

Engineering

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Senior Frontend Engineer

\- Senior Tooling Engineer

We would be particularly interested in hearing from you if you're currently a
mobile developer but would like to branch out and be involved in building
tools that help make mobile developers happier and more productive.

If you think you'd be a good fit send an email telling us a little about
yourself and why you'd like to join Bitrise to jobs@bitrise.io

All roles are onsite only and you must be eligible to work in the EU,
unfortunately we are not able to sponsor work visas.

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Devops Engineer | London | Full
Time | Onsite | Salary: £60k-£80k |
[https://www.lendable.co.uk/](https://www.lendable.co.uk/) Join Lendable - the
UK's fastest growing lending platform. We're a small team of high performers
who have built outstanding tech to deliver real innovation in Fintech in the
form of automated lending. Well-funded (£400M+) and profitable after only
three years. We are on the lookout for talented software engineers and devops
engineers to help us get further, faster. Software development is at the heart
of what we do and lead all our business decisions. You'll be working directly
with our CTO co-founder building our platform and internal tools. Challenging
project, no boring CMS work, real application development.

Software Engineers: Experience with Symfony 3 and PHP 7 is required. Devops
Engineers: Experience with Docker and AWS is required.

Perks include: annual company sponsored working vacation abroad, hardware of
your choice, regular team events, weekly company lunch, weekly yoga classes,
loft office in Shoreditch

Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

------
nahyunk
[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)
[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

Open positions:

\- Backend Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Senior Product Designer

\- Visual Designer & Art Director

\- Recruiter

\---------------------------

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

The Twine app launched in late November 2017 and since hitting the App Store
has already been featured in ‘Apps We Love’ and as the ‘App of the Day’
(January 2018 and April 2018). The team is now ramping up growth initiatives
and drawing on user behavioral and account data to continue to make the app
more effective – driven by a core mission of empowering millions of families
to achieve more secure, happier financial lives.

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. We know that we’re stronger with
every thread – our culture is driven by sharing, learning and iterating
together. Feel free to get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at
nahyun@twine.com. Let's chat!

------
matsur
Cloudflare — SF, Austin, Champaign, London — full-time onsite —
[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/)
Cloudflare is hiring Product Managers, Systems Engineers, and other roles in
multiple offices.

Come help build the future of the Internet.

Please reach out to me directly if you're interested in PM roles — rustam@

------
cschacher
Bonobos | Senior Software Engineers (Frontend & Full-Stack) | Full-time +
Onsite in NYC | www.bonobos.com

Bonobos is looking for a few Senior Engineers to join our collaborative &
close-knit team. We work cross-functionally, so you’ll be on a team composed
of other Engineers (frontend, full stack and iOS), a Product manager and a UX
Designer.

We value self-awareness, empathy, intellectual honesty, positive energy and
judgment, often over experience. We hire based on these core virtues and
foster a “best-idea-wins” environment where creativity and individuality are
not only appreciated, but encouraged.

More information:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1214524](https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1214524)
(Frontend),
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1178708](https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1178708)
(Full-Stack)

Check out our profile on the Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bonobos](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bonobos)

------
wvanderscheer
GoDataDriven | Tailor-Made Data Engineering Training Program for Experienced
Developers | Amsterdam (ONSITE) |
[https://godatadriven.com](https://godatadriven.com)

Are you an experienced IT professional with an interest in data and machine
learning in the cloud? Would you like to take scalable machine learning
products into production for leading Dutch organizations?

GoDataDriven, a leading Dutch data consultancy boutique, offers a unique
opportunity to develop your data engineering proficiency. This tailor-made and
individual training program results in a guaranteed position as a data
engineer. Be quick to respond, though, as there are only five spots available.

As a Data Engineer, you are responsible for the setup, deployment and
productionising of data-intensive systems. You are experienced in engineering
systems from the ground up. OS-level, distributed databases, big data clusters
and distributed indexes are familiar to you. You understand how to develop
data pipelines including transformation and pre-processing.

To apply, or to ask questions, email us at career@godatadriven.com. We look
forward to getting in touch!

------
wfleiss
Bakpax | REMOTE | Senior Software Engineer | Do Good, Help Teachers!

We are a stealth-mode education technology startup using AI and Big Data to
improve the lives of K-12 teachers and students.

Teachers are overworked and underappreciated. Bakpax wants to help carry some
of the load.

We were started by the founder of adaptive learning giant Knewton, the head of
global content marketing for Outbrain, and the head of engineering for Arena,
a healthcare predictive analytics company.

We have investments from the leading edtech VC firm, Owl Ventures, the co-
founder of Twitter's firm, Obvious Ventures, and the co-founder of LinkedIn's
firm, Greylock Partners.

You will work with a small team of other very experienced engineers to get
everything off the ground. From a computer vision and natural language
processing pipeline, to the web API to the deployment & config system — it all
needs to be built. This will be very fun to build, and you will be a hero to
your teacher family members & friends

Do good! Help teachers!

Read the full job description here:
[https://www.bakpax.com/jobs/](https://www.bakpax.com/jobs/) and email your
interest to jobs@bakpax.com.

Come work with us!

------
colindean
Arcadia.io | Software Engineer | Pittsburgh, PA, USA; Boston, MA, USA |
ONSITE/REMOTE | Full time

Arcadia.io is a privately-owned healthcare analytics company founded in 2002
and based in the Boston, Massachusetts area with offices in Burlington,
Massachusetts; Rockford, Illinois; Seattle, Washington; and Pittsburgh,
Pennsylvania with dozens of remote employees nationwide.

Phrased succinctly, we use patient records to help doctors tell patients how
they can be healthier and how they can get better when they're sick by
enabling those doctors to see a patient's record with every doctor they see.

We have a variety of positions available:

* Senior Software Engineer * Software Engineer, Systems Generalist * Software Engineer, Backend Web Development * Software Engineer - Data Warehouse * Software Engineer in Data Pipeline Integration * and more

The main technologies we use are Ruby (on Rails), Scala (Spark, Scalatra web
services), Groovy (Gradle and some other in-house stuff + Apache NiFi), and we
even have some Rust (CLI app on Windows and Linux!), Python, and JavaScript
apps. We're very much about using the right tool for the job, even if that
means spending some time learning that tool. We're _really_ big on automation:
we're in the middle of scaling our tech to grow our capacity by an order of
magnitude within the next two years.

Our [careers link][1] is the best place to read more and apply. Feel free to
ask questions via PM, too. I'm based out of Pittsburgh and I'm a hiring
manager for some of the positions.

[1]: [https://careers-arcadia-io.icims.com/jobs](https://careers-arcadia-
io.icims.com/jobs)

------
bitfish
Bitfish | Bangkok, Thailand or Seoul, Korea or REMOTE | VISA | Full Stack,
UI/UX, Designer, Developer

We are bitfish, a crypto company that is looking to revolutionize the way each
individual crypto holder interacts with the network. Our core team includes
the co-founder of F2Pool — a mining pool that has mined the most number of
Bitcoin blocks in the world, and is the second largest Ethereum pool. The pool
has generated over US$10 billions in block rewards (converted using July 1
2018 prices), or over US$25 billions (converted using 2017 highest prices)

We are looking for full-time UI/UX Designers, Front-End Engineers, and Full-
stack Developers for various bitfish projects and initiatives. This position
can start remotely with the goal of transitioning to one of our head offices
over time. We will consider remote-only for exceptional candidates.

We will subsidize your travel and initial accommodations, help out with your
visa process, and help you get acquainted with the new environment. This is a
great adventure of a lifetime!

To apply: [https://bitfish.applytojob.com/](https://bitfish.applytojob.com/)

------
baspland
Signal | SF or Remote (US only) | Full-Time |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Android Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Desktop Developer (Web Developer):
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Server team: Java, AWS, devops.

Workwithus@signal.org

------
jacinda
Doctor On Demand | Engineering, Clinical, Product/Design, and Business
Positions | SF, MN, DC | Full-time | REMOTE

Doctor On Demand’s mission is to improve the world’s health through
compassionate care and innovation. We enable anyone to see a Physician,
Psychologist or Psychiatrist using their smartphone or computer anytime,
anywhere. Four years after launch, we are now one of the leading telemedicine
providers in the country and are growing our engineering team. We have hubs in
San Francisco, Minnesota and DC but also have a strong remote work culture
with some of our best engineers working remotely full-time across the US.

We are also actively hiring Physicians and Mental Health professionals for
100% remote positions.

Stack: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Celery / RabbitMQ, Angular,
Kubernetes (and more)

More info: [https://doctorondemand.com/about-
us/careers](https://doctorondemand.com/about-us/careers)

Apply Here:
[https://www.doctorondemand.com/jobs](https://www.doctorondemand.com/jobs)
(use Other -> Hacker News as the source)

Questions? hn@doctorondemand.com

~~~
robertk
How do you deal with state jurisdictions like IL, where online mental health
practice through a digital device, even by a licensed practitioner, is
illegal?

------
Equiet
Deepnote | Machine Learning Engineer, Full Stack Developer | San Francisco or
REMOTE | Full Time or INTERN |
[https://www.deepnote.org/](https://www.deepnote.org/)

Deepnote is a collaboration platform for data scientists. We work with
Jupyter/Python/JavaScript/Docker/Kubernetes to build infrastructure for
running heavy machine learning workloads and to give everyone access to a
state-of-the-art data science tooling.

We are looking for experienced developers (and interns!) excited about
contributing to open source software and helping researchers, developers and
data scientists solve hard problems.

Here’s a list of a few more open positions:

    
    
        * Machine Learning Engineering Intern (Python) | San Francisco or remote
        * Full Stack Developer (JavaScript, Python) | San Francisco
        * Infrastructure Engineer (Python, Kubernetes) | San Francisco
        * Product Designer (interested in machine learning and data science) | San Francisco
        * Growth Marketer (developer relations, community management, marketing) | San Francisco or remote
    

Apply at work@deepnote.org

~~~
eastbaydev
hey Equiet, Im interested, but theres no job descriptions loading on your
careers page. Is there a way to get more details? Thanks.

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-80k + Bonus

Gambit Research specialises in creating and managing an automated betting
service, via research, statistical analysis and the use of complex algorithms.
We ingest and organise terabytes of market and event data from more than fifty
sources and make the data available to our strategy teams via internal APIs.
We care deeply about speed, accuracy and availability.

Our flagship product, MollyBet, presents the odds offered by many of the
world’s largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet
with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is
generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We’re always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and fancy job titles don’t
matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose their own tools, work
on projects they actually find interesting, and have totally flexible working
hours. The technologies our team typically works with includes: Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We’re currently recruiting for: * Python developers * Erlang developers *
Linux infrastructure engineer / Sysadmin / SRE / DevOps engineer

Visit
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html) or
send your CV over to careers@gambitresearch.com, for more information.

------
chondl
Finale Inventory | Software Engineer | REMOTE | Full time

Finale Inventory is an inventory management system for e-commerce companies
that deliver smooth running operations. We integrate with over 25 other
systems (Amazon, eBay, Shopify, QuickBooks, etc.) to give our customers a
complete picture of their business.

We are a remote first company with team members in the United States and
Europe led by a founding team with decades of experience building companies.

You will have personal responsibility for shipping features working directly
with customers to make sure they meet our users’ needs. We use continuous
deployment practices to ship code to production frequently and have a strong
test driven development approach. Our technology stack is predominantly
JavaScript (Node.js, React).

We are primarily looking for engineers with several years experience at this
time, but would consider candidates with less experience who have strong
academic or open source accomplishments.

Interested? Contact Chris Hondl, CTO/Co-founder, chris@finaleinventory.com

[https://www.finaleinventory.com/careers](https://www.finaleinventory.com/careers)

------
eoqbe_ds
QBE | Data Scientists | London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA, DETAILS: We're
one of the world's largest insurers, managing $3bn of policies in Europe
alone, covering a large number of domains. In Europe, we focus on commercial
insurance, where we use a broad set of machine learning tools, natural
language processing, and data visualisation to solve business problems. Data
is critical to our decision making process, where it influences pricing, risk
assessment, fraud, claims, customer acquisition and others. We are on a
journey to be the most progressive user of data science within the insurance
industry. You will be working with a diverse team (12 and growing) using the
latest technologies, while working closely with experts with a vast knowledge
in each specific domain, and strong corporate sponsorship. The Data Science
team has a largely flat structure, and you will have the freedom to solve
problems as you see fit, to really make a mark within the company.

Stack-wise, we currently use the PyData stack (pandas, sklearn, statsmodels,
etc), Kubernetes, Terraform, Gitlab (and Gitlab CI), Bitbucket, Superset (and
some Tableau still). The data science team is also planning to use Airflow and
migrate entirely from Azure to Google Cloud.

What we offer

* competitive compensation and benefits

* HQ at the heart of the financial industry, working alongside industry experts

* a diverse set of problems, our products span across several domains

* flexible working

* hot desking, all desks adjust to standing

* VISA sponsorship

RATE: Attractive Package including Health Insurance, Bonus, Pension, Flexible
Working CONTACT: ds.jobs@uk.qbe.com (please mention Hacker News when you get
in touch)

------
SilverSurfer972
Stacktical | Blockchain Digital Marketer | Worldwide, Paris, Tokyo | REMOTE,
FULL TIME, [https://stacktical.com](https://stacktical.com)

Stacktical is a comprehensive service level management platform that helps
companies compensate their customers for performance failures while rewarding
their support teams for operational excellence.

In our effort to strengthen the community's interest in the Stacktical
platform and the DSLA token, we are looking for a talented digital marketer
with a track record of designing, implementing and contributing to successful,
end-to-end ICO campaigns in the past 12-24 months.

Requirements:

\- Excellent blockchain and cryptocurrency knowledge

\- Hands on successful ICO marketing experience

\- Hands on experience working in a Blockchain startup

\- Hands on remote work experience for at least 2 years

\- Strong communication an project management skills

\- Fluent English (Japanese / Korean is a plus)

\- Ambitious, Obsessed & Driven

Hiring Process: Please send your resume to jobs [at] stacktical.com We'll be
happy to have a chat.

Equity: We do not offer equity but you're entitled to DSLA tokens in you join
us.

Important: We are not interested in working with any 3rd party, thank you for
your understanding.

------
tmaly
Interactive Brokers | Compliance Technology Programmer | Greenwich, CT / NYC |
ONSITE | Full time | US Citizens or Green card holders

We are looking for an two developers who enjoy the craft of coding and
developing innovative solutions. The ideal candidate is someone who can
communicate well with the business side and take a project from conception to
a finished project.

This is a great opportunity for someone looking to enter the Finance industry.
Experience with Python or Perl or the ability to learn it is a requirement of
the job. We do have some greenfield projects in Go.

Greenwich CT location please apply online at: [https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1777/compl...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1777/compliance-technology-programmer/job)

NYC midtown location apply online at: [https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1806/compl...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1806/compliance-technology-programmer/job)

------
tctobincampbell
Redox | Software Engineers | $100k-150k + equity | REMOTE | Full-time We are a
fast-growing startup (Series B) with a mission to enable technical innovation
in healthcare by giving application developers easy access to useful
healthcare data.

We are a remote-first, engineering-driven company. We have a culture of trust,
transparency, and tireless personal growth. We are looking for experienced
Software, CI/CD, and DevOps Engineers, as well as Tech Leads, to help us scale
our platform.

We look for engineers who want to have expansive product ownership, who will
engage with both high-level business objectives and the nitty-gritty technical
details required to achieve those objectives, and who care deeply about
building a product that lasts.

Our current tech includes Node.js, Angular, Python, Docker, AWS, Linux,
Postgres, Redis, Elasticsearch. We care much more about general technical
ability and alignment with our mission than about experience with any of these
particular technologies.

Apply at
[https://www.redoxengine.com/careers](https://www.redoxengine.com/careers)

~~~
franryan
Is there any limitation for remote applicants, e.g. timezone?

------
imgintelligence
Image Intelligence | Sydney, NSW | Full-time | Backend Software Engineer |
[https://imageintelligence.com/](https://imageintelligence.com/)

Image Intelligence was founded in 2016 with the mission of analysing the
world's security footage to produce actionable insights in real-time. Hours of
security camera footage is produced each second, but this footage is usually
only reviewed hours after an incident has already occurred. By this time, it
is often too late where preventable circumstances have resulted in
irrecoverable loss.

We believe that by using a combination of AI and human interactions, we can
produce timely and actionable insights that make the world safer, smarter and
more efficient.

We're expanding our teams and looking to hire full stack, backend, and machine
learning engineers. Apply
[https://imageintelligence.workable.com/jobs/756478](https://imageintelligence.workable.com/jobs/756478)
or email me david@imageintelligence.com for more information.

------
cwkoss
DefenseStorm | Senior Software Engineer, Junior Software Engineer | Full-Time
| ONSITE | Seattle |
[https://www.defensestorm.com/](https://www.defensestorm.com/)

At DefenseStorm, we help detect and stop cyberattacks for small and mid-size
community banks and credit unions.

Networks make a lot of logs - some of them are very important but there is
huge volume of noise. We ingest all of our customers’ network logs, and allow
customers to quickly search through them, set alerts, investigate threats, and
generate reports. Our product makes it easy to track and demonstrate
compliance with financial cybersecurity regulations and guidelines - which has
shortened many of our customers’ arduous ~3 month audit preparations to just a
couple weeks. Our customers are very happy, which makes work more fun.

I actually got hired here through an HN Who’s Hiring post about 3 years ago!

We are looking for Junior and Senior Software Engineers. Our stack is
primarily Java, Elasticsearch, AWS, Angular, Typescript. Dev-ops and
cybersecurity experience are ideal, but not required. We’re big on code review
- use phabricator. We have great monitoring and a nice CI system so deployment
is mostly painless while still being safe. Really good engineering culture:
you will learn and become a better programmer by working with this team - I
have.

Dog friendly office! Every Tuesday we do a ‘Topic Sync’ to share knowledge on
technical topics for an hour - nice way to continue learning. Keg, espresso
machine, wall of snacks. Free lunches on Wednesday. It’s a fun place to work.

[https://www.defensestorm.com/careers/](https://www.defensestorm.com/careers/)

Email jobs at defensestorm.com to apply.

------
leaflink
LeafLink | NYC | Full-Time | Onsite | Senior Engineering Roles

LeafLink is a marketplace that provides licensed cannabis retailers the
ability to order from their favorite brands, as well as a suite of software
tools for those brands to manage and scale their operation.

With over 2,000+ dispensaries and more than 600+ leading brands in Colorado,
Washington, California, Oregon, Nevada, Maryland, and Arizona, LeafLink is
setting the industry standard for how cannabis brands and retailers work
together.

Our team, backed by funding from leading VC's, is poised to define the
cannabis wholesale market. This year, LeafLink was named one of Fast Company's
"Top 10 Most Innovative Companies in Enterprise", joining the ranks of Amazon,
Slack, and VMWare - and we're just getting started!

Openings: \- Senior DevOps \- Senior Backend \- Senior Frontend \- Product
Manager \- Business Intelligence

Keywords: Python, REST, Django, DRF, Docker, Looker, Vue.js

To learn more and apply:
[https://leaflink.com/careers/](https://leaflink.com/careers/)

------
valuefinder0525
Neutral | San Francisco | Full-time | Software Engineers | Remote

Neutral is an entirely new blockchain-native financial instrument. We are
building critical infrastructure around the emerging decentralized financial
ecosystem.

Venture-funded (tier-one investors), competitive salary and full benefits,
team retreats every six months

Senior Software Engineer We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with
full product life-cycle design experience. 5+ years of functional programming
preferred. Project specification and management skills. Single page web
application design and implementation, JavaScript, HTML5, react/elm/Vue.
Experience in digital currency networks and/or smart contract design
preferred. Fluent English required.

Senior Front End Engineer We are looking for a Senior Front End Engineer with
3+ years experience in single page web app design. HTML5/JavaScript, D3,
React, Vue.js, and/or Elm preferred. Experience with Ethereum web3 APIs, data
analytics and trading GUIs preferred. Fluent English required.

Feel free to contact Jason: jzhang@neutralproject.com

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite Do you want to help build the factory of the future and
realize the next industrial revolution? Tulip is transforming manufacturing
processes by bringing the latest technological advances from the lab to the
back office to the shop floor. Whereas most factories are still using state of
the art technology from the mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring
them a rich, realtime web app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth
analytics, and more. We're a small team, but we have multiple Fortune 500
customers and are enabling production lines building things you interact with
everyday. We're in a strong growth mode! We closed a $13M Series A last year
([http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN](http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN)), we are bringing on new
customers, scaling up our existing customers' deployments, and, most
relevantly, hiring across the team!

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: architecting & implementing a data pipeline to
power our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
losingthefight
Wagz | Portsmouth, NH or potentially Salem, NH | ONSITE | Full-time

Wagz is a state of the art pet-technology startup with an office in
Portsmouth, NH. We are exploring a second office north of Boston, MA in Salem,
NH as our time is growing dramatically! We are looking for senior Android,
IOS, and Go Software engineers to come help us revolutionize the pet IOT
space. There are several positions available.

You will have the chance to work on a variety of new technologies, including
(but not limited to) Android Things, AWS IOT, native Android and IOS apps,
server-side Go, and more. We have three products on market and three more
scheduled by the end of the year. We offer a great package of benefits,
including the ability to work offsite several days a week, health, dental,
vision, life, and a "take vacation when you need it" policy.

I personally conduct the hiring process, so if you are interested, send an
email to engineering-recruiting@wagz.com and let's see if we're a good fit for
each other!

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Entry-level / Junior Back-End Developer | Santa Clara, CA | ONSITE |
[http://www.docspot.com](http://www.docspot.com) DocSpot helps people find
doctors, and we're looking for a full-time entry-level / junior developer to
rebuild our crawler and build some tools. We do not require a college degree
and we also do not require previous professional experience. For more
information, including how to apply, please see:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IvcTtE7yE7m5u0NfrVmvtR_i...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1IvcTtE7yE7m5u0NfrVmvtR_iFQfX9-OOOzwb5X4wRu0/edit)

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. There should be
at most two rounds of interviews, and the process typically includes some
basic coding questions and logic problems.

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/) Loan Ecosystem Online
is a platform that is transforming the way middle market loans are bought and
sold. The platform drives efficiency into the currently outdated middle market
loan syndication process, bringing liquidity and transparency to a
traditionally opaque practice while also increasing accessibility by
broadening the purchaser base.

Our current stack is Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS, Docker,
and we constantly re-evaluate new ideas as we scale. You will be working
closely alongside our founder and CEO, and be a part of the core team that
shapes the company as we grow.

Apply through the site
[https://loaneco.net/about/careers](https://loaneco.net/about/careers) or
email your resume to me at neil@loaneco.net

------
azangru
Bookmate ([https://bookmate.com](https://bookmate.com)) | Frontend Developer |
Moscow, Russia | ONSITE | Full-time

Bookmate is a subscription-based service providing access to a large catalog
of ebooks and audiobooks in various languages. It is also a social network for
people who like to read. We aim to inspire people around the globe to read
more, discover new books, and find new friends with common interests.

We are looking for a Frontend Engineer to join the team that works on our
customer-facing web application as well as on a number of internal products.

Our frontend stack includes Node, Express, React (with server-side rendering),
Redux, Flow, and Stylus.

For more details about the position, see
[https://bookmate.com/about/jobs/frontend-
new](https://bookmate.com/about/jobs/frontend-new)

This is an onsite position in our campus in Moscow. If interested, please
email your CV/resume to tech@bookmate.com

------
richattack
Thumbtack | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.thumbtack.com](https://www.thumbtack.com)

Thumbtack is a local services marketplace that connects customers who need to
get things done with skilled professionals who can help. We hope to
fundamentally change the way customers identify and connect with local
services professionals, a market estimated to be $700B in the US alone. We
currently have over 260,000 paying pros per quarter on our platform and $250M
in funding to enable growth. We’re currently focused on scaling our product
even further.

Thumbtack has a strong commitment to transparency, diversity and work / life
balance. Having been at a number of companies of all sizes in the Bay, I can
say that the people at Thumbtack are some of the most thoughtful, intelligent,
and genuinely kind that I have worked with. Both from a learning perspective
and an overall well-being perspective, this is one of the best places I have
ever worked.

We’re hiring for the following roles in SF (3+ years experience minimum):

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Front End Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Security Engineer

\- Data Scientist

We also have a Front End engineering role open in Salt Lake City.

Technologies: React, Redux, ES6, Go, Scala, PHP, Swift, Kotlin, AWS, Postgres,
BigQuery, ElasticSearch, Puppet, Terraform, Python, R

More job details here: [https://www.thumbtack.com/careers/#jobs-
Engineering](https://www.thumbtack.com/careers/#jobs-Engineering)

If this sounds interesting to you or you have any questions, drop me a line at
rich+hn@thumbtack.com

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Fullstack Engineer, Senior Fullstack Engineer
| ONSITE, FULL-TIME | $90 - $160k | [https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com)
Alpha enables management teams to make data-driven decisions about products,
users, and new markets. We believe the best path there involves more shots on
goal – by vastly accelerating our clients’ abilities to learn we can help them
build better products faster. We’re looking for talented full-stack engineers
who appreciate simple, effective architecture and rapid experimentation.

We are currently focusing strongly on NLP and machine learning, so experience
with either is a plus.

Our stack: - Ruby - Node - MongoDB - PostgreSQL - Redis - Vue.js - AWS -
Heroku

For more info check out the official posting (be sure to mention HN!):
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/733198](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/733198)

------
xhrpost
Summer | Full Stack | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.meetsummer.org](https://www.meetsummer.org) Summer is a startup
committed to helping student loan borrowers track their loans and identify the
best repayment options based on their unique financial situation. Our platform
provides essential resources including a personalized loan payment dashboard,
payment notifications, student loan policy updates, and customized repayment
plans. Through our sophisticated algorithm, we can save borrowers thousands of
dollars and hours of headache by helping them through the process each step of
the way.

Summer is based in NYC and is quickly scaling to help borrowers across the
country after launching at Yale University in 2017.

Tech stack: Node, PostgreSQL, React, Redux

Apply directly:
[https://www.meetsummer.org/careers/](https://www.meetsummer.org/careers/)

------
michaeljue
DocCheer | DocCheer.com | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Full Stack
Engineer | $60-120k + equity

At DocCheer, we're building the first and only sales and marketing platform
tailored to the medical device industry to modernize how life saving medical
devices are sold. We help medical device companies sell more devices, so they
can impact more patient lives.

Our founding team has deep domain expertise in medical device sales from
Medtronic and St. Jude Medical and in big data analytics from Autonomy and
MemSQL. We've closed our first customers, raised money, and we're currently
looking for our first hire.

We're looking for a scrappy and talented full stack engineer who wants to join
us in revolutionizing the $400b medical device industry

Apply via AngelList: Full Stack Engineer:
[https://angel.co/doccheer/jobs/362211-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/doccheer/jobs/362211-full-stack-engineer)

------
cargomatecrew
CargoMate | Mobile App Developer | London | Onsite, Full-time, £45K-£55K +
0.25-0.75% Equity, www.cargomate.co.uk

CargoMate is focused on bringing innovative efficiency to the container
shipping industry. We are well funded and backed by one of the UK’s most
successful tech accelerators, Entrepreneur First.

We’re developing a range of applications and technologies to record, monitor
and analyse container ship cargo operations (i.e. the process of moving
containers on and off a ship in port), to ensure ships depart early and
consume less fuel on voyage. Our long-term goal is to bring the widespread
adoption of autonomous technologies to merchant ships.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - Mobile App Developer https://angel.co/cargomate-technologies/jobs/387358-mobile-app-developer
    
      - Statistician https://angel.co/cargomate-technologies/jobs/387361-statistician
    

Get in touch through the links or reach us at crew@cargomate.co.uk.

------
myself248
P3 | Detroit (Southfield), Michigan and other locations | Full-Time | ONSITE |
Test engineers for telematics and autonomous vehicles

P3 is behind a lot of new features in new cars. We support all sorts of
development, validation, and instrumentation. There's other stuff that
involves Powerpoint too, but I'm a soldering-iron kind of guy so you'd have to
ask someone else about that side of things. ;)

If you enjoy the nitty-gritty of Bluetooth or MQTT protocols, if LIDAR and GPS
are your favorite toys, if EV infrastructure makes you giddy, talk to us. Your
talents will help us (help our customers) make the next generation of cars
safer, cooler, and more reliable.

I work on test equipment and wiring harnesses, vehicle instrumentation and
sensor benchmarking. It's a lot of fun, and I'd love to have more HN readers
as coworkers...

Job postings:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/p3-americas](http://jobs.jobvite.com/p3-americas)

------
paulius005
Full-Stack Engineer | Loom | Video Communication | San Francisco, CA | Full-
time | Remote or onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/useloom/3f000f59-aaa6-4c8c-82ff-63d81a...](https://jobs.lever.co/useloom/3f000f59-aaa6-4c8c-82ff-63d81ac9bde0)

Loom is a work communication tool that helps people get their messages across
through instantly shareable videos. With Loom, you can capture your screen,
record your front-facing camera, and narrate your video all at once — no
switching apps or upload required.

In the past year and a half:

* 10k -> 600k users * 80k -> 500k monthly videos recorded

We are looking hire an engineer who will focus on the keys to unlocking long-
term and sustained growth, monetization and platform penetration.

If interested apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/useloom/3f000f59-aaa6-4c8c-82ff-63d81a...](https://jobs.lever.co/useloom/3f000f59-aaa6-4c8c-82ff-63d81ac9bde0)

------
mschop
CAPTIVATEIQ (WELL-FUNDED+PAYING CUSTOMERS, YC-W18)| BACK-END and FRONT-END
ENGINEERS | SF, CA (HQ) or REMOTE (US/Canada-Only) | $100K - $140K + EQUITY

At CaptivateIQ, we are working hard at enabling companies to create,
calculate, and optimize incentive plans for their sales force. You will work
on projects and features that directly empower customers to drive their top
line. As a young and well-funded start-up, you will also have direct impact
and autonomy to affect all aspects of the business.

CaptivateIQ is backed by Amity Ventures, Bessemer Venture Partners, Foundation
Capital, S28 Capital, and Y-Combinator.

Ideal Background: - 2+ years of experience in a software engineer role -
Experience with Python, Django, JavaScript, and React - Prior start-up
experience

About Our Benefits: - Defined / protected vacation days (we want our employees
to take a break without feeling guilty) - Medical, dental, and vision
insurance

Contact: mark@captivateiq.com

Please no recruiters / headhunters.

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Integration Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer journey analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences. Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM,
email automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile
for each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F:

Frontend: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL

Backend: Java, SQL, Cassandra, Docker

Integration: Node.js, Express, Java

Email Ramy at ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | Ruby on Rails / React Native | Spain | full-time, on-site | VISA |
[http://jobs.lingokids.com](http://jobs.lingokids.com)

Lingokids is changing the way young children learn. We believe in breaking
down language barriers and helping provide equal opportunities to all kids
around the world.

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-6 where learning just
happens. We're currently helping over 5 million families worldwide and growing
rapidly.

We’re looking for senior engineers with at least 5 years of experience, that
want to work in interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks and
growing scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events.

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com

------
furchin
Built For Me Inc. | Seattle, New York, San Francisco, Remote (US-only) |
Senior Front-end Software Engineer | Full Time | $150k-$200k

Who we are: We are a small company loathe to use the word “startup”. The
phrase that most aptly describes us is “boutique consulting firm” as we are
currently working on select software consulting projects while concurrently
laying the foundation for a stand-alone product which will focus on enabling
business workflows and growing workplace productivity. We are being smart in
our approach balancing software consulting with our own product. We balance
both to pay ourselves well and support our vision for the future. We have an
excellent four person team in place with Big-4 backend experience. We're
looking to get one final person in place to help us define what a modern and
maintainable front-end stack should look like and to help build our product.
Hopefully that's you.

Who you are: An incredibly motivated, amazingly talented full stack engineer
whose abilities truly shine on the front end. You know React, Webpack, CSS,
Sass, JSX, and the other standard front-end technologies we aren't as familiar
with. You are a self-starter who can work with little supervision. You are
meticulous about details and sufficiently passionate to get things done, yet
know when to pivot to a more experimental move-fast mode. You should be a
great teammate who looks to make your colleagues more productive because you
know they are doing the same for you. You love the state-of-the-art and yet
understand the danger of being there and can articulate the reasons why.

[https://www.builtforme.tech](https://www.builtforme.tech)

[https://blog.builtforme.tech](https://blog.builtforme.tech)

Apply via AngelList:
[https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/](https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/)

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-time, remote | $95k-$225k driven
by your productivity.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html](http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html)

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling on dialect of SQL to execute on a different backend - e.g.
would you like to run Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database? You can with
CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems, for this reason we
take on challenges where compilers are useful. Our technology IS disruptive.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers (our least experienced developer has
more than 10 years of experience). Our core development language is Java.

We are also looking for someone to develop a custom renderer. You would have
to be a "freak front-end" developer to take on this challenge.

Let us know if you are interested info {at} compilerworks.com

------
doh
Pex | Multiple Positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Salary
$110k+ & Equity | [https://pex.com](https://pex.com)

Pex is an audio-visual reverse search engine, that uses the content as a base
for its search (think of Google Image Search). We operate at a pretty large
scale with some fun stack
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-
search...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-search-with-
rasty-turek/)).

We're looking for skilled senior developers (C/C++, Go, Java), machine
learning and signal processing engineers. We offer 30 days of paid vacation,
fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum plan), commuter benefits, cover
costs of visiting conferences, and more.

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

------
netrias
Netrias (www.netrias.com) | Boston | Full-time | Onsite | Can sponsor visas

Netrias is a fast-growing Artificial Intelligence (AI) company that
specializes in boosting expert’s performance with machines. We are at the
forefront in applying AI in the life sciences to more rapidly generate
breakthroughs.

Netrias is working on a novel database technology to support the creation and
processing of large datasets in the life sciences using AI techniques. We are
seeking a talented Senior Software Engineer to contribute to the development
of this technology. Growth is available across the design, build, test, and
implementation aspects of the software development life cycle. See our job ad
for more details:

Senior Software Engineer (Java)
[http://www.netrias.com/careers/](http://www.netrias.com/careers/)

I am the hiring manager - feel free to reach out to me here or at
employment@netrias.com.

------
brdd
Conduit | Software engineer (JS/Python) | Boston/Cambridge, MA (Harvard
Square) | Full time, ONSITE [https://conduit.app](https://conduit.app)

Conduit is AI chief of staff for busy individuals, connectors, and leaders.
When people traditionally turn to CRMs, we want to reinvent the model. We
provide insight and help answer questions like "what are the key events in my
relationship with someone" or "who are the people I should talk to next".

We've built a complex model, the Conduit Personal Graph, to support syncing,
processing, and analyzing data in a secure and privacy-conscious way. We're
bringing our software to web and mobile.

No legacy engineering: we work with modern technologies:

\- Front-end: JavaScript (ES6), React, Node.js/Express, GraphQL, Apollo,
Babel, Webpack.

\- Back-end/data: Python 3, PostgreSQL, Flask, Redis, Pandas/Numpy, SpaCy.

\- Across our stack: Docker, Kubernetes.

------
apeace
Pilot Fiber | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | Onsite

About our product: [https://www.pilotfiber.com](https://www.pilotfiber.com)

Apply here:
[https://www.pilotfiber.com/careers/](https://www.pilotfiber.com/careers/)

I'm a senior software engineer here and I'm happy to answer questions in
comments or via email: andrew @ the domain above.

Pilot Fiber is a new kind of internet provider for businesses, currently
serving New York City and Philadelphia. We deliver fiber-optic internet (up to
10x faster than Google Fiber) with no contracts, white glove customer service,
and a 100% uptime guarantee.

On a daily basis, we defy corporate monopolies that are decades old, and
delight customers with some of the fastest internet in the world. We're a
small close knit team based in NYC, with expansion plans for additional metro
areas throughout 2018.

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com/home](https://occipital.com/home)

* ASSISTANT CONTROLLER (BOULDER)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* BACKEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* PLATFORM SOFTWARE ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* FIRMWARE / EMBEDDED SYSTEMS ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
RemoteLock
RemoteLock | Denver, Colorado, USA or Remote | Full-time | Senior Full-stack
Engineer

Tech stack: Ruby, Rails, React, React Native, GraphQL, gRPC, MySQL, AWS

RemoteLock™, a LockState company, is headquartered in Denver, Colorado and
provides a cloud-enabled platform for smart locks allowing users to manage any
type of internet-enabled lock from a single centralized dashboard.

RemoteLock™ attracts and retains only top-notch employees – we recruit for
high talent, low egos. We offer a competitive compensation package including
salary, equity, bonus, medical/dental/vision, 401(k), PTO/Flextime, quarterly
celebration events, stocked kitchen, dog friendly office, RTD EcoPass & remote
work options. We recently relocated to a trendy new office warehouse at the
Evans Light Rail station in Denver and closed $5.8MM in a Series A funding
round this past May.

If interested, please email techjobs@lockstate.com

------
eagsalazar2
Blackbird Studios | Lead Fullstack Developer | San Francisco | Onsite or
Remote* | Contract to hire

Blackbird Studios is a full service digital product studio. We specialize in a
holistic approach inspired by HCD and Lean. Services include CTO consulting,
product strategy, engagement strategy, UX/UI, and development plus long term
BML iterations and maintenance. We work with large and small
companies/startups on projects ranging from 1-6 months with 2-6 people on each
project.

We build full stack web, mobile, physical installations, etc. Our favorite
stack is React/Redux, GraphQL, Rails, and React Native. We also use a wide
range of other tech as needed since we face a pretty diverse set of
challenges. Recent and upcoming examples: Elixir/Phoenix, .Net, C++/Qt,
embedded Linux, Native iOS/Swift, Native Android/Kotlin.

Working at Blackbird is very different from larger product companies. We
operate in very strategic relationships with our clients which gives us a
unique opportunity every few months to deep dive into a new interesting
understanding of our client's business and build ground up new apps where
everyone is making major and early contributions.

We are looking for a Lead Developer with extensive experience in dev team
leadership, new product development, and collaboration with business and
design stakeholders. Serious consulting experience is also a huge plus.
Specific skills ideally include our favorite stack (see above) plus deep
knowledge of either native iOS or Android. As a senior Blackbird team member,
occasional travel to San Francisco and other locations is part of the job for
project kickoffs and other critical collaboration phases or meetings. In a
given month this can be anywhere from no travel up to a couple days every week
or occasionally an entire week on site with a client.

I am a founder so ask me anything! If there are other aspects of what we do
that interest you definitely still hit me up!

Email me at jobs@blackbird.us

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
cg-enterprise
CGE LTD | Blockchain Developer / Mobile App Developer | REMOTE | Short-term /
Contractor (4 months) | 75k-100k

CGE is a software development agency with focus on quick adaptation of the
initial concept to working MVP. We are currently seeking a contractor or a
team thereof to complete a short term blockchain project in the field of
financial services with a deadline in 4 months from the commencement. The
project will concern developing a private blockchain application for a
financial institution with client interface via mobile apps.

Project specs will be provided to the applicants.

Open positions \- Mobile App Developer (React Native, iOS, Android) \-
Blockchain Developer (Blockchain stack such as Ethereum, Hyperledger,
Bitshares, Waves...)

Send us your resume via the email contact [at] cyber-guard.co.uk along with
any links to publicly available projects/blockchain apps launched etc.

------
chemphill
Carbon Five | San Francisco, Santa Monica, Chattanooga, New York, Seattle |
Full-Time, Onsite | [https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with our
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
for numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like
StitchFix, Autodesk, Hulu, National Geographic, Coinbase, Square, Filecoin,
and the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Manager: [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/product-
manager/?ref=keyv...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/product-
manager/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Developer (3-5 years):
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Developer (5+ years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=key...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. We have recently been doing more work in Elixir,
blockchain, and infrastructure tooling.The only tech we don’t work in is .NET
and PHP.

------
nolta
CCAT-prime Telescope | Toronto | Developer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://ccatp.ca](https://ccatp.ca)

We're building a 6-meter diameter telescope on a mountain in Chile's Atacama
Desert to learn more about how stars form, the nature of dark matter and dark
energy, neutrino masses, and the big bang.

The telescope will be shared by multiple instruments, and our group is
building the joint software infrastructure: services for controlling the
telescope, moving data around, monitoring, alerting, logging, etc.

Stack is still being decided but likely a mix of Go, Python, Redis, Postgres,
etc. The telescope site is remote and hostile -- altitude of 5600m in the
driest desert on Earth -- so we're focused on fault-tolerance.

The ad should be posted in a couple of weeks, email jobs@ccatp.ca and we'll
let you know when it's up.

------
calhat
Spill | London, UK | Software Engineer | Full-time, ONSITE | £25,000 -
£60,000, 0.1% – 0.1%

Spill is a mental health startup on a mission to make talking therapy
available to everyone.

We want to make talking therapy (counselling) something that everyone does
every day. We think that the best way to stop little things from building up
is to talk them through as and when they happen.

We have recently launched message based therapy for £9.99 /month in the UK. We
have also been featured in The Times, Independent and Evening Standard. You
can find out a little more on our site here:
[https://www.spill.chat/](https://www.spill.chat/)

We use React Native/Redux but are happy to speak with people from all
backgrounds. We're a small team on a huge mission. If you're interested,
please email calvin@spill.chat with your CV :)

------
patrickm1
ProxyCrawl | Ruby, Javascript Engineer, Cloud-Computing, Human Resources |
100% remote | Full-time only |

Competitive salaries depending on role and experience (ranging $60k - $140k)

At ProxyCrawl we care about data, all our team loves the freedom that the
internet gives to access anything at any time and that's what we want to share
and provide to the world. Internet should be open and accessible for everyone.

Current job positions:

\- Remote cloud-computing infrastructure engineer \- Remote senior backend
engineer (ruby) \- Remote javascript engineer (node + frontend) \- Remote
human resources (yes, we are growing a lot and need help hiring)

Check full list here: [https://proxycrawl.com/about-
us#jobs](https://proxycrawl.com/about-us#jobs)

All our team is remote and from different countries and timezones.

Please email your resume + portfolio to us at jobs [at] proxycrawl.com

------
blockport
Blockport | Amsterdam, NL | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://blockport.io](https://blockport.io)

Blockport wants to bridge the gap between the traditional financial system and
the upcoming cryptocurrency world. To do this, we're developing a social,
hybrid decentralised cryptocurrency exchange. We need help of an experienced,
ambitious and open-minded front-end developer that's interested in helping us
build the most user-friendly, accessible and stable cryptocurrency exchange
platfom around.

Stack:

\- Angular

\- Ngrx

\- Rxjs

\- TypeScript

Full job spec: [http://jobs.blockport.io/o/frontend-developer-
amsterdam](http://jobs.blockport.io/o/frontend-developer-amsterdam)

Other job listings:

\- Backend (Scala) Developer

\- Data Scientist

\- Security Engineer

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Senior QA Engineer

\- Product Designer

Apply over at [http://jobs.blockport.io/](http://jobs.blockport.io/) and quote
HackerNews

------
nire
SwissBorg | Lausanne, Switzerland | Scala Engineers | Fulltime

We have recently reached our ICO hard cap and raised 50M$ and we are now
working hard to deliver on our promises. For doing so, we are looking for
passionate Scala engineers and security engineers to build the new era of
wealth management on the blockchain.

What we offer is:

* Competitive salary

* An energetic work environment with a high grade of autonomy and growth opportunities. Tons of knowledge to be learnt about the growing blockchain industry, investment strategies in cryptoassets, algorithmic trading.

* Possibility to work on different projects building trading tools, analytical tools, investment strategies research, mobile apps and experimenting with new technologies

* Very competitive Salary and Bonus

For more details, please visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/swissborg](https://jobs.lever.co/swissborg)

------
tommoor
Abstract | Various Engineering and Marketing | Remote or San Francisco | Full-
time | [https://www.goabstract.com](https://www.goabstract.com)

Abstract is a design workflow management platform supporting modern design
teams with version control, file management, and team collaboration. Since
launching our Beta in July 2017, customers like Github, Shopify, Unity, are
using Abstract to manage their design workflow. Abstract is a technically
ambitious product – we're looking for Senior Javascript, Go and Objective C
engineers.

\- We provide 99% healthcare coverage, including dental, vision, and life
insurance. \- We offer 10 weeks parental leave, unlimited paid-time off, and
flexible working arrangements. \- Competitive pay and a 401k. \- New teammates
receive a Mac and a workspace budget.

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Frontend/Backend/Blockchain devs | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
ONSITE €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-time, ESOP/token
plan available.

GUTS Tickets is hiring developers: frontend, backend, blockchain & everything
in between.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud. Do you want to be part of the
ticketing revolution? We prefer onsite team-members at the moment. We're
located at the top floor of Pakhuis de Zwijger, in Amsterdam with a beautiful
view over the water and inner city.

We're hiring frontend, backend & blockchain developers.

Our (current) tech-stack:

Backend: Python / Django / REST API / Golang

Blockchain: Ethereum / Solidity / Crypto

Frontend: Vue.js / Ember.js / React Native (yes, we do them all)

We're looking for anyone who does & loves any of the following. Overlapping
skills or full-stack is a big plus:

Frontend JS development (senior/medior/junior): JavaScript, Vue.js, EmberJS,
Tests, HTML, CSS/SASS/PostCSS, Bootstrap

Backend development (medior/junior): Python 3.5+, Django REST API, Golang,
PostgreSQL

Blockchain development (medior/senior): Ethereum, Solidity, Smart Contracts

DevOps: Gitlab, CI/CD, AWS

We tend to work Agile: Scrum / Kanban, and create our workflow based on the
team (members) instead of forcing it on you.

Competitive salary based on experience: part-time or full-time is negotiable.
ESOP (SARS) or token plan are negotiable. Employee-based conference, hardware
and training budget is available.

Perks: PS4 Pro and 4K TV gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-
afternoon bbq/drinks on roof terrace (looking over Amsterdam), committed team-
members from all over the world (all on-site), meetups & lightning talks,
access to "fill in whatever you want" events & conferences.

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs (at) guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated).

Check out [https://guts.tickets/jobs](https://guts.tickets/jobs) and
[https://guts.tickets](https://guts.tickets) for more info.

------
superplussed
Seedlang | Front-end Developer | Berlin | REMOTE, FULL-TIME | Salary +
sizeable equity

Seedlang ([http://seedlang.com](http://seedlang.com)) is a video-based
language learning website that can be thought of as a combination of the best
parts from Duolingo, Memrise, and Youtube. We just launched monetization a few
weeks ago and are currently bootstapped, so we are not looking to hire quite
yet, but expect to make our first developer hire within the next 4-12 weeks.

We use React / Mobx in the front-end, and Rails as a API server in the
backend. I'm looking for someone to adapt our current codebase to React
Native, so React Native eperience is a must. Interest in (spoken) languages is
a huge plus! :)

Remote is totally fine, though Berlin is preferred.

Contact me at jeremy@seedlang.com

------
fnl
Selerity | Manhattan, NYC, NY | _Java_ NLP Engineer | ONSITE, REMOTE (world-
wide) | Full-time |
[http://www.seleritycorp.com/careers/smle.html](http://www.seleritycorp.com/careers/smle.html)

Selerity provides low-latency, high-performance AI solutions for financial
workflow automation as a complete analytics and recommendations package over
any kind of unstructured content the sell-side process, particularly for in-
house, (material) non-public information (e.g., trader chats), while mingling
it with publicly available data (e.g., news), all in real-time.

We’re looking for an experienced Java NLP Engineer to join us in a hands-on
role, applying the latest technology in natural language processing and
machine learning (including deep learning) to solve real-world problems in
capital markets, institutional research, financial news and social media.

Qualifications: At least 5 years (ideally 10+) of challenging work experience.
• Advanced proficiency developing high-performance, concurrent Java in Linux
environments. • Rigorous data science foundations and theory, including
algorithms, statistics, experimental setup, etc. • Experience applying SOTA
NLP and machine learning methods to large-scale datasets, especially open
information extraction techniques. • Verifiable in-depth experience with at
least a hand-full NLP-relevant libraries. • Experience with deploying,
monitoring, and maintaining large-scale A.I. applications in production
environments. • Experience with large-scale analytics and machine learning
technologies including TensorFlow (Serving), (Py)Torch, Spark, Hadoop, H2O,
etc. • Nice to have: Advanced proficiency developing high-performance Python
code.

What we offer:

    
    
      - Fully remote position, world-wide, or a work-place in Manhattan
      - Flexible work hours & startup culture
      - Yearly team meetings in NYC
      - Equity and competitive salaries
    

To apply, please send your CV and short cover letter to
careers@selerityinc.com; I'm Florian, the CTO, and look forward to meeting
you!

------
ASG58
Namely | NYC | On-site | Fulltime

My team here is focused on building an API driven architecture, powered by
high-performance, open-source frameworks to revolutionize HR software.

Our strategy to deliver the most powerful, technologically advanced HR
software rests on building large scale distributed systems, streaming data
architectures, defining/implementing robust internal and public APIs and much
more.

Platform tech: Go, React, gRPC, Kubernetes, Airflow, Docker, Spark, Kafka and
more.

We're hiring for several roles within Engineering: \- Principal Engineer \-
Staff Engineer \- Senior Engineer (Backend/Frontend/Fullstack) \- Data
Engineer \- SRE \- Security Engineer

Apply here: [https://www.namely.com/careers/](https://www.namely.com/careers/)
or email at recruiting@namely.com

Thanks!

------
robertougo
Weissmaler | Backend | Berlin | Full-time

We're looking for a senior backend developer that is experienced in either
Ruby. Additional experience in Postgres and/or GraphQL is greatly appreciated.

Additionally we're very open to applications for frontend (React) and mobile
(React Native)!

WEISSMALER is Germany’s first tech-driven painting company. Our ambition is to
build the largest and best painting company in Germany, using technological
innovation to manage our painters better and more efficiently than traditional
painting companies.

WHAT DO WE OFFER? \- Challenging tasks with visible impact \- Great office in
Berlin \- A startup with an actual business model & revenue \- As much
responsibility as you're ready to take on

Send an introductory email to roberto.ugo@weissmaler.de

------
joetuson
We're looking for front-end and full-stack developers. Our typical toolset
includes: React, Redux, Webpack, Django, Python, Redis, Postgres, Docker,
Linux, and AWS. We value passion, pragmatism, discipline and testing until
you’re confident. We also believe communication and empathy are core
competencies for people who build technology.

Canvas was founded in 2015 to rebuild the technology infrastructure for
primary care providers. This includes core medical record technology as well
as patient-facing and insurer-facing products. Canvas is backed by top venture
firms and is headquartered in San Francisco.

Apply here [https://canvasmedical.com/about-
us](https://canvasmedical.com/about-us)

------
ecometrica
Ecometrica | Python Developer | Montréal, QC Canada | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://ecometrica.com/about-us/careers/](https://ecometrica.com/about-
us/careers/)

Ecometrica is the global leader in downstream space information solutions. We
turn the vast and growing streams of observation data from space, air and land
into actionable insights for business, government and society.

Our technology supports all aspects of sustainability planning, operations and
reporting by businesses and public organisations. Our data and software
services are available worldwide through offices in London, Boston, Edinburgh
and Montreal.

One position have opened in our Montreal office - Python Developer. Un poste
est présentement disponibles à notre bureau de Montréal : Développeur(euse)
Python

\- Python Developer/Développeur(euse) Python ([https://ecometrica.com/about-
us/careers/developer](https://ecometrica.com/about-us/careers/developer))

By joining the Ecometrica dev team, you’ll also be working with a truly
international group of amazing, fun, and bright scientists collaborating
between our offices in London, England, the West End of Edinburgh and in the
Mile End district of Montréal. We provide an excellent health and dental
benefits package, an employer matched pension plan, sick and compassionate
leave, as well as 27 days of paid holidays per year.

Ecometrica est une entreprise fantastique qui saura apprécier votre
contribution au succès de ses produits. En vous joignant à notre bureau du
Mile End, vous aurez la chance de collaborer avec une équipe accueillante,
allumée et passionnée d’analystes en durabilité et de programmeurs, répartie
entre Montréal à Londres et Édimbourg, et aurez accès à des avantages sociaux
alléchants, dont un régime de retraite avec contributions de l’employeur, une
assurance santé, des journées-maladie et 27 jours de vacances par année.

jobs@ecometrica.com or contact myself directly damon.rand@ecometrica.com |
Development Manager

------
fillskills
HyreCar | Nasdaq symbol: HYRE | Senior Software Engineers | Javascript, React,
GraphQL, Apollo, Docker | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time, ONSITE | $100k - $150k
+ Equity

I am Abhi, CTO of HyreCar, now a publicly listed company. We are an open
platform that connects extra cars with drivers who need a car to drive for
Uber/Lyft etc. Our platform helps thousands of drivers every day nation wide.
We are growing rapidly and need engineers who want to help us scale 10 times.

We are looking for fullstack engineers —
[https://angel.co/hyrecar/jobs/257622-full-stack-
development-...](https://angel.co/hyrecar/jobs/257622-full-stack-development-
with-react-and-graphql)

Email: abhi@hyrecar.com

Site: hyrecar.com

~~~
PaulMest
Just out of curiosity, why did your team IPO so early?

Yahoo! Finance shows your market cap is $51M which is incredibly small for a
public company:
[https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/HYRE](https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/HYRE)

------
i_like_pie
Streamlabs |Senior C++ engineer; C++/Computer Vision engineer | Full-time |
Vancouver | Onsite | VISA | $70-$120K + equity

\- What: make tools for live streamers (core business today)

\- Mission: enable creators turn their passion into a business

\- Results: used by 70% of Twitch streamers; paid out $260M to streamers since
inception and >$100M in 2017; audience reach over 100M

\- Details on roles, culture, funding, stack and more
[https://gist.github.com/george731/53d7edfb01cfb25bc15494d852...](https://gist.github.com/george731/53d7edfb01cfb25bc15494d8521aed98)

\- Process: take home problem -> google hangouts or on site -> offer (we will
move quickly and will do our best to not waste your time)

\- Visa: will sponsor

\- Contact: careers@streamlabs.com

------
tehwalrus
Pico Technology | C# Software Engineer, and other roles | ONSITE | St Neots,
Cambridgeshire, UK | £30k - £50k |
[http://jobs.picotech.com](http://jobs.picotech.com)

Established in 1991 Pico soon became a leader in the field of PC Oscilloscopes
and data loggers. Based out of our head office in St Neots, UK, our software
development teams work in an agile environment creating innovative software
using C#, solving problems such as visualising large data sets.

Due to continuous growth plans Pico Technology are looking to recruit C#
Software Engineers with proven C# development skills who are passionate about
the code they develop. Additional skills in the following areas would be of
interest:

C++, JIRA, Microsoft Visual Studio, DVCS, MVVM, WPF, Cocoa and / or Gtk#,
Intel IPP / OpenCV, Azure / AWS

Equal to the technical skills our developers possess, we also value excellent
organisational, communication and interpersonal skills.

Our Software Engineers benefit from a working environment that encourages them
to produce excellent code with a customisable workstation, multiple monitors
and an open plan office. Development Engineers can use Wednesday afternoons to
work on inspirational projects either as part of a team of individually.

Away from the desk our Development Engineers can be found competing in our
annual pool tournament, playing arcade games in the kitchen, gathered round
the table football or simply enjoying our picnic benches in the garden. The
flexible working hours suit many different lifestyles, with core hours from 10
till 3, Monday to Friday as well as an annual profit related bonus. A full
list of the benefits can be found on our careers website.

If this sounds like the environment you would thrive in and are interested to
find out more apply now for immediate consideration. Please mention Hacker
News in the "where did you hear about us" box!

Check out our latest recruitment video, @tehwalrus features!
[https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E](https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E)

------
xmunoz
Chronicle Security | Multiple Positions | Full-Time | ONSITE | Mountain View |
[https://chronicle.security/](https://chronicle.security/)

Chronicle was born in 2016 as a project within X, Alphabet’s moonshot factory.

We are experts who’ve designed and run Google’s own internal security
infrastructure. We are industry veterans who’ve brought other leading products
to market. And we are growing. Join us!

[https://careers.google.com/jobs#t=sq&q=j&li=20&l=false&jlo=e...](https://careers.google.com/jobs#t=sq&q=j&li=20&l=false&jlo=en-
US&j=chronicle)

Email staffing at chronicle.security for more info or to apply.

------
xtracto
Paystand | Guadalajara, Mexico | Onsite | paystand.com

We are hiring Sr. FrontEnd, Backend, Full Stack and DevOps Engineers for our
just opened Guadalajara Office.

We are a small startup (~25 people in Santra Cruz, 3 in Guadalajara) that just
got is Series A (6 mil last November) and are expanding our Engineering team
here in Guadalajara.

If you would like to know more, drop me a line at
b2JhcXVlaXJvQHBheXN0YW5kLmNvbQ==

We are also hiring for DevOps for the Santa Cruz office! Must be onsite at
this time. You can see all our opening on LinkedIn (
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?keywords=paystand](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?keywords=paystand)
).

------
samg
Umbrella | Brooklyn, NYC | Full-time | Full stack engineer |
[https://www.askumbrella.com/](https://www.askumbrella.com/)

Umbrella makes it easy and affordable for seniors stay at home by connecting
them to Umbrella Neighbors who want to give back with everyday tasks and home
maintenance. Umbrella Neighbors are often recent retirees who want to give
back and stay active. We are pioneering a new kind of purposeful work, while
serving those most in need and addressing a large market.

We're a small, diverse, fast-moving, mission-oriented startup. Our stack is
Python/Django/React Native. To apply email sam [AT] askumbrella.com

------
dashabo
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We're a Series B hypergrowth healthtech
startup in SF. We want to revolutionize an antiquated healthcare system and
connect patients, doctors, and insurance providers seamlessly for maximum
impact. Imagine yourself here:
[https://alto.com/about](https://alto.com/about) and come join us to save
patient lives!

To learn more about who we are and our engineering team values/culture, read
our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Also hear directly from our tech lead Amir here on how Alto makes an impact:
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/altopharmacy#amir-
ghazvinia...](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/altopharmacy#amir-ghazvinia..).

We're hiring:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/737797?gh_jid=737797#...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/737797?gh_jid=737797#.WvSSK9PwZTY)

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1092523?gh_jid=109252...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1092523?gh_jid=1092523#.WvSSKtPwZTY)

\- Product Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/744789?gh_jid=744789#...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/744789?gh_jid=744789#.WvSSKtPwZTY)

\- Product Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/776829?gh_jid=776829#...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/776829?gh_jid=776829#.WvSSKtPwZTY)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
lab_49
Lab49 | Java / Web UI | London, UK (also New York, Sydney, Washington DC) |
ONSITE | £100k+

Lab49 is looking for server-side and web UI engineers to work on next
generation financial systems for our clients. We build applications that push
the envelope when it comes to throughput, latency, resiliency, all the while
making sure that we deliver on-time and within budget.

[http://www.lab49.com/posts/seniorengineer-
java/](http://www.lab49.com/posts/seniorengineer-java/)

[http://www.lab49.com/posts/engineer-
webui/](http://www.lab49.com/posts/engineer-webui/)

------
nolanbrown23
Lyte | [https://lyte.com/](https://lyte.com/) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time,
onsite | Frontend (React.js) | Backend (Django, Postgres)

Lyte is a post-primary ticketing platform for sold out events which means
we’ve partnered with some of the biggest names in the live entertainment
industry to help eliminate the secondary market (scalping) and save fans money
when buying tickets to sold out shows. We work directly with the promoters,
artists, and venues as an extension of the primary box office, helping them
control their events end-to-end.

We're looking for:

\- Full-stack Engineers

\- Senior Backend Engineers (Python, Django)

\- Data Scientist (Pandas, Python)

\- Senior Data Engineers

\- Product Manager

\- Customer Support

\- Operations Analyst

Email: engineering@lyte.com

------
MartinWeber
SPARETECH (www.sparetech.io) | CFO/Co-Founder | Stuttgart, Germany | 55-65K,
15-20% equity

An enterprise cloud-service for manufacturing companies. We are committed to
unleash the potential of collaboration in complex production networks. Our
IoT/data driven approach for spare part management helps manufacturing
companies increase machine uptime. First automotive customers signed.

Bringing software innovation into traditional industries is great fun, believe
us :)

More info: [https://angel.co/sparetech/jobs/380931-cto-co-founder-for-
io...](https://angel.co/sparetech/jobs/380931-cto-co-founder-for-iot-startup)

~~~
MartinWeber
Software Engineer Remote possible

------
RocklandTrust
Rockland Trust | Python Developer | Plymouth, MA | Full Time | Onsite |
$120,000+

[https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?...](https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=1800004S&lang=en)

Looking for a startup-like position within a stable company? Our team is
growing and we're looking for someone to adapt modern tech stacks with a lean
agile development methodology. We offer rich benefits, a lucrative bonus
incentive program and true work/life balance. Now's your chance to really
influence what the technology development is going to look like!

------
skyraider
LedgerX | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time | Onsite

We are the first US-based CFTC-approved physically-settled bitcoin derivatives
exchange and clearinghouse. We have been operating since October 2017 and are
growing fast. We only allow eligible contract participants (institutional
investors and/or high net worth individuals). It's a really interesting
opportunity to work on a vertically-scaling product for a pool of very
sophisticated customers.

* Backend Engineer, Exchange (C++/Python)

* Backend Engineer, Platform (Python, SQLAlchemy, Tornado)

* Bitcoin / Digital Assets Engineer (Python)

* Site Reliability Engineer (Kubernetes, GCP, AWS)

* Integrations Engineer, Platform (Python)

careers@ledgerx.com, please mention that you came from HN.

------
djswartz
Mason | Generalist Software Engineer | ONSITE | Seattle, WA

Mason (YC W16) automates scaling massive mobile deployments for SaaS
companies.

Our engineering team is building a set of developer tools for companies to
control their own devices, operating system, and services in a closed
environment. We're growing quickly and looking for people who love working on
the latest technologies to join our close-knit team.

Our team is truly fullstack, from React.js all the way down to hardware.
Developers of all shapes and sizes will fit on the Mason team.

Our needs in order of priority: DevOps, Backend, Frontend, Android

Tech: Node.js, React.js, Python, Android, DynamoDB, AWS, Ansible / Terraform,

Interested? Reach out: hiring@bymason.com

------
savrajsingh
Daily Harvest | [https://www.daily-harvest.com](https://www.daily-harvest.com)
| jobs: Software Engineer + more | Princeton, NJ and New York City, NY | Full-
time Onsite | [https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers](https://www.daily-
harvest.com/careers) contact me at savraj@ [our domain] and mention HN in the
subject line! Based in NYC and Princeton, we are a rapidly growing startup
sending out thousands of products to happy customers each week. Everyone
around you -- especially the non-techies in your life -- will at least try, if
not consistently enjoy the frozen superfood eats that your work at Daily
Harvest will deliver! Our 40+ flavor combinations of smoothies, overnight
oats, chia parfaits, and harvest bowls are co-created by our team of chefs and
nutritionists and come packed with organic fruits and vegetables, and no added
sugar or preservatives. Each cup is perfectly portioned, so all you have to do
is take it out of the freezer, add your liquid of choice and blend, heat or
soak. As a member of our software engineering team, you’ll craft and ship the
code that powers our entire business -- from user-facing UI, to code that
interfaces with our shipping providers, to inventory and supply chain
management at scale. You’ll be working with a small team of friendly, easy-
going, relaxed engineers. Board game skills a plus. ;) Your qualifications -
3+ years of experience in software development roles - Experience with Python-
powered web-apps (Flask, Jinja, Google Cloud, Google App Engine, Stripe) -
MySQL, Google Cloud SQL, PeeWee ORM - Experience with Git, PyTest, and
deployments to Google Cloud.

------
kenneth
Republic | Senior full-stack engineer | ONSITE, NYC or SF

Republic is an investment crowdfunding platform, where anyone can be a startup
investor with as little as $10.

Republic is part of a prominent startup ecosystem: our sister companies are
AngelList, Product Hunt, and CoinList.

Our Republic Crypto side allows for ICOs that complies with U.S. securities
law.

We just raised $12M to fully bring more liquidity to startup investing through
crypto by tokenizing our platform.

We're built on Ruby, AWS, and integrate with the Stellar blockchain.

Join us! :)

[https://republic.co/jobs/senior-full-stack-product-
engineer](https://republic.co/jobs/senior-full-stack-product-engineer)

------
jfarlow
Serotiny | Back-End Engineer (First Hire, full-time) | Bay Area, CA

We're a synthetic biology company that has built the beginnings a
biologically-aware API for designing novel genetic machines.

At Serotiny we invent proteins to cure cancers and genetic diseases. We help
design proteins involved in CAR-T therapies, CRISPR systems and other multi-
domain protein therapeutics.

We're looking for someone who has shipped code, wants to build a company's
digital infrastructure, and wants to learn some biochemistry. We currently
work with Go and Ember.

[https://serotiny.bio/careers/](https://serotiny.bio/careers/)

~~~
xeroaura
Hi, the careers page only lists an engineering posting for a full-stack?

------
todd_sherman
YouTube | Engineering Manager, Mobile, YouTube Stories | San Bruno, CA |
Fulltime, Onsite

Our team at YouTube is looking to hire an eng manager for our mobile client
dev team! Ideal candidate will have front-line client dev experience, 2+ years
of eng manager experience on consumer products, and love building the future.
Check out the link below and apply online!

[https://careers.google.com/jobs#!t=jo&jid=/youtube/engineeri...](https://careers.google.com/jobs#!t=jo&jid=/youtube/engineering-
manager-mobile-youtube-google-building-901-901-cherry-ave-san-3992110003&)

------
crt87
Moat | New York City

I work at Moat (now part of the Oracle Data Cloud). We are 50 engineers and 20
testers in NYC working on stopping ad fraud and bringing fairness and
transparency to the online ad world.

We're hiring at all experience levels for frontend, backend, devops, and data
science roles. We also have specialist roles open like malware analyst.

We use Python, JavaScript, React, Postgres, Kinesis, and Spark, and we’re
scaling a platform that processes billions of events per day.

Email jonathan.weems[at]oracle.com with "Moat Hacker News" in the subject to
apply or learn more.

[https://moat.com/jobs](https://moat.com/jobs)

------
joshfraser
Origin Protocol | Blockchain Engineer, React Engineer | SF, Boulder, Remote |
[https://www.originprotocol.com](https://www.originprotocol.com)

Origin Protocol is a blockchain project focused on building the sharing
economy without intermediaries. We're creating protocols to allow buyers and
sellers of fractional usage assets and services (think Airbnb, Getaround,
Fiverr, Taskrabbit) to transact without paying middlemen 20-30%. We're excited
by the opportunity to promote free and transparent commerce and redistribute
value to the contributors to the network instead of just the founders and VCs.
We believe the open source protocols we're developing could ultimately replace
dozens of existing multimillion or multibillion dollar businesses.

We're experienced founders who have built and sold multiple businesses in the
past. Origin is the most ambitious idea we've tackled to date (hopefully on
the right side of crazy). We currently have a working demo built on Ethereum
and IPFS. We're looking for all sorts of people to join our team, whether you
code in react, python or solidity. We're a distributed team, 100% open-source
and open to remote.

We're backed by well-known investors like Pantera Capital, Foundation Capital,
Garry Tan, Alexis Ohanian and many more.
([https://medium.com/originprotocol/announcing-origin-
protocol...](https://medium.com/originprotocol/announcing-origin-protocols-
successful-strategic-round-36c9779a356e))

You'll get the chance to work alongside engineering legends like Yu Pan who
was part of the founding team of PayPal and the 1st engineer at YouTube.
([https://medium.com/originprotocol/welcoming-yu-pan-to-the-
or...](https://medium.com/originprotocol/welcoming-yu-pan-to-the-origin-team-
fcce3e3a2166))

Ping us at founders@originprotocol.com if you're interested, or better yet,
join our public Discord group and start engaging with our distributed
engineering team there
([http://www.originprotocol.com/discord](http://www.originprotocol.com/discord)).

------
jelly-alex

      Jellyfish | ML Architect | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE
    
      == ABOUT JELLYFISH ===========================================================
      Jellyfish is an early-stage funded startup creating a platform that will
      change the way organizations connect their development teams to the
      business. We are looking for a ML architect to grow our
      founding team here in Boston, MA. Full-time only candidates please.
    
      == JOB DESCRIPTION ===========================================================
      We are working closely with our customers to build, and refine the Jellyfish
      platform. We are using a Scikit Learn & Django stack (Python 3, Django,
      Postgres) hosted on AWS, so experience with these technologies is ideal. We are
      seeking to augment the team with a someone to lead our ML efforts.
    
      == ABOUT YOU =================================================================
      Ideal candidates will have four or more years experience building software,
      experience using various ML toolkits, and a bachelor's degree in a computer-
      science-adjacent field. We will also consider equivalent experience in lieu of
      a degree.
    
      == TECH STACK ================================================================
      Python (Django, NumPy), Scikit Learn, PostgreSQL, AWS,
    
       == COMPENSATION =============================================================
      Competitive salary plus equity grant
    
      Email resumes to jobs [at] jelly.ai or you can contact me directly asm [at]
      jelly.ai with questions.

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Segment is building the customer data platform for everyone. We transform data
and route to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events daily and maintain the analytics infrastructure
for companies like DigitalOcean, Instacart, New Relic, and Docker. Our goal is
to help companies learn from how their users interact with the products to
build even better products. We also like to share our work and what we learn,
here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-accounts/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/allocation-efficiency-in-high-performance-go-services/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/bob-loblaws-log-blog/
      
      - https://segment.com/blog/5-advanced-testing-techniques-in-go/
    
      - https://open.segment.com
    

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds interesting, we'd
love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have specific questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan ⒜
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

------
j-e-k
MeetKai | Full-Time| ONSITE | Los Angeles | 60-140K + Equity for qualified
candidates

We are a stealth startup in the AI space, we are backed by the founders of a
10bn cap company. If you have a passion for AI/ML then read on:

Shoot an email to hello@meetkai.com if you are interested and would like to
hear more/apply…

\--

Machine Learning Developer

* Do ASR/NLP/NLU mean something to you? If so then this is right up your alley.

* Experience with Python required

* Experience with TypeScript or strong desire to learn is a huge advantage

* Tensorflow exp preferred but not required

Full Stack Engineer:

* Experience with TypeScript/JS and/or Python required

* Experience with react native a huge plus

------
justforwork
Michigan State University Federal Credit Union | DBA , Penetration Tester, &
InfoSec Manager | East Lansing, MI | ONSITE |
[https://www.msufcu.org/](https://www.msufcu.org/)

MSUFCU is the largest University-Based Credit Union, and in the top 50 credit
unions in the US, with over $4 billion in assets. We were also the top credit
union in Consumer Reports' 2017 banking survey. We have a large IT group
compared to our peers, and do a lot of in house development and hosting.

DBA:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=dccc300f-1637-4e09-ad15-36e85f8062db)

Penetration Tester:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=0f25d9b2-2ce3-4974-ace2-f8ba4998ca4e)

IT Security Manager:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=a8886f9e-7068-4cf3-8471-da72bc86160c)

------
AlaskaCasey
At Serverless.com we're creating the tools that allow developers to build more
and manage less. We're spearheading the movement that allows you to scale up
your application on any cloud at any time and have fun doing it. We happen to
be scaling up ourselves at a rapid rate and are looking for like-minded
individuals who love the fast-paced nature of startups where you can make a
huge impact in the early stages of a great idea.

We offer full benefits, 401(k), biannual team retreats in places like Austria,
Morocco, and Northern California, flexible work schedule and unlimited PTO.
And, of course, there's our office dog, Bumper
([https://www.instagram.com/bumperdoodle/](https://www.instagram.com/bumperdoodle/)).

Serverless, Inc. | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/A9a5bD](https://goo.gl/A9a5bD)

Serverless, Inc. | Full Stack Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/DkFtTD](https://goo.gl/DkFtTD)

Serverless, Inc. | Senior Software Engineer, Open Source Tools | San Francisco
| Full-time | [https://goo.gl/9uBGux](https://goo.gl/9uBGux)

Serverless, Inc. | Senior/Principal Engineer, Distributed Systems | San
Francisco | Full-time | [https://goo.gl/8UWbEf](https://goo.gl/8UWbEf)

Serverless, Inc. | Growth Engineer| San Francisco/ Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/mKWZJW](https://goo.gl/mKWZJW)

Serverless, Inc. | Lead Developer Evangelist| San Francisco/ Remote | Full-
time | [https://goo.gl/HFRf7h](https://goo.gl/HFRf7h)

Serverless, Inc. | Community Manager| San Francisco/ Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/wTDPqK](https://goo.gl/wTDPqK)

Serverless, Inc. | Customer Success Engineer| San Francisco/ Remote | Full-
time | [http://bit.ly/2MNLok4](http://bit.ly/2MNLok4)

------
LogicX
DNSFilter | Frontend Engineer | Full time | Remote

DNSFilter is hiring a full-time remote frontend engineer, anywhere within a
timezone 6 hours from EST. We use node/react on the frontend. Bonus if you
have experience with Electron, can read Ruby on Rails, and have design/UI/UX
skills.

For full details, and to apply:
[https://www.dnsfilter.com/about/careers/](https://www.dnsfilter.com/about/careers/)
I'm Co-Founder and CTO - feel free to shoot me a message.

------
3Shape
3Shape
([https://www.3shape.com/en/careers](https://www.3shape.com/en/careers)) |
Copenhagen, Denmark | Full-time, Onsite

3Shape develops and manufactures market-leading 3D scanners and software
solutions for dentistry and audiology. We have grown from 2 Danes to more than
1400 employees world-wide in 18 years. Our products stand out because of their
superior technology, as we invest heavily in Research & Development. We're
currently hiring:

* Software Developer, Deep Learning \- Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2100189/111446](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2100189/111446))

* System Validation Engineer - Dental CAD/CAM \- Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2100215/111446](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2100215/111446))

* Group Manager for Cloud Solutions \- Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2096359/111446](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2096359/111446))

* Software Developer for 3D Scanning Application \- Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2089883/111446](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2089883/111446))

A third of all 3Shape staff work in R&D. We work in cross-functional teams
taking pride in developing unprecedented innovations. R&D in 3Shape is built
on a culture of thinking differently. We embrace new ways to exchange ideas
together. This helps us to stay engaged with a broad canvas of engineering
skills and applications. We simply think and work in an agile way.

Get to know more about our Engineering team:
[https://youtu.be/Y0Pd1YNtcgw](https://youtu.be/Y0Pd1YNtcgw)

And meet Jesper Lomborg Manigoff, Vice President for R&D Software Development,
who explains how curiosity drives our development:
[https://youtu.be/R6d_s9NrLG4](https://youtu.be/R6d_s9NrLG4)

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

------
gobrana
Doist | Back-end Engineer | Python | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-
python](https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-python)

Doist | Marketing Developer (Full-Stack) | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time |
Remote: [https://doist.com/jobs/#marketing-developer-full-
stack](https://doist.com/jobs/#marketing-developer-full-stack)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

At Doist, we’re always striving to build not only amazing products but also
amazing teams: Teams that innovate and change how productivity tools are made.
Our flagship product is Todoist, a to-do app with over 15 million users
worldwide. Recently we launched our second app Twist which is a mindful team
communication and collaboration app.

These are all remote positions. You'll be free to work from wherever you
please. You can also choose to work from our office in Porto or Barcelona, or
we can get you a dedicated desk at a co-working office near you. :)

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

------
flrecruiting
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite Faithlife is a tech company committed
to the Church. We build the world’s premier Bible study software, along with
an entire line of resources for Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online
community that connects Christians from all around the world), Proclaim (a
cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV (video streaming service),
the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s most advanced study Bible), and more.
Faithlife is looking for an experienced full-stack engineer with the knowledge
and skills to help build Faithlife Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online
community that helps people find and create fellowship wherever they are. You
will be someone who can work well in a diverse environment of different
languages and technologies. You should have expertise in responsive web and
single page applications, but you will also have opportunities in the
services, data, and architecture overall. You should also be able to provide
positive technical leadership. Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com Check out all the developer positions we have
open here, under Software Development:
[https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers) Please note
that Faithlife cannot sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
btatum
Maersk Digital | Forward Deployed Engineer | Copenhagen, Denmark | FULL-TIME
ONSITE VISA

Maersk Digital is a 100+ person software engineering organization within
Maersk, looking to transform and modernize global shipping. Maersk is the
largest container shipping carrier in the world and provides incredible
leverage to impact and improve global trade using data and technology.

The team is located in Copenhagen, Denmark and we are hiring multiple
positions but particularly the Forward Deployed Engineer
([https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-171...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/jobposting/index.html?id=GF-171909)).
This role involves directly interfacing with our customers (internal and
external) to drive business outcomes and value-creating products, built on top
of our digital platform (Maestro). This involves travel to the relevant sites
and embedding to iteratively develop solutions. The role also focuses on
contribution to our internal platform to organically grow and evolve driven by
these use-cases.

We are looking for technically strong team members who are also independent
and desire to learn the ins-and-outs of a highly complex industry that
historically has been resistant to change.

More info at [https://maerskdigital.io/](https://maerskdigital.io/) or ping me
directly brian.tatum@maersk.com.

------
victorquinn
Knotel | multiple positions | New York, NY | onsite | Full-time |
[https://knotel.com](https://knotel.com)

Knotel is a fast growing real estate startup that is inventing new ways to get
things done in a traditional industry. Led by veteran founders, Knotel creates
custom headquarters for companies without any of the headaches. Whether for 20
or 500 people, for 6 months or 6 years, Knotel provides businesses the
flexibility and design they need in office space so they can focus on their
work.

Most companies no longer maintain their own server hardware because AWS offers
more flexibility and obviates the need to have hardware on-site and IT folks
managing and maintaining uptime. At Knotel we think we can provide something
similar for office space -- allowing companies to have the ability to scale up
and down like cloud servers and freeing them from the responsibility of
managing space by having to find people to take over their long leases, do
space build outs, hiring their own with facilities management, etc.

As a result, we have a ton of interesting tech challenges all up and down the
stack. We are working on a canonical data model for storing all of the
information on spaces so we can increase operational efficiency and
transparency across the company. We are rolling out a data pipeline and
ensuring all data flows into our data warehouse so everyone across the company
can report on their key metrics. We are integrating with hardware in the
physical space to track information like usage, temperature, and we are
figuring out solutions for smart access control. We're looking to use computer
vision to understand office utilization and flow within the office.

In brief, we have a ton of interesting problems to sove.

We're growing our engineering team in NYC significantly, starting with some
key roles.

Today we're hiring a Data Engineer
[https://grnh.se/d5c41fd31](https://grnh.se/d5c41fd31) And a Lead Site
Reliability Engineer [https://grnh.se/e43371b81](https://grnh.se/e43371b81)
And a Lead Fullstack Engineer (job post as soon as I finish it, in the
meantime email me)

Any questions, feel free to email me victor [at] knotel dot com

------
edizon
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Director of Data Acquisition, Data Platform Engineer, Machine
Learning Engineer, Data Journalist, Backend Software Engineer, DevOps
Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Senior Data Platform Engineer, Frontend
Software Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer, Senior Backend Software
Engineer, Senior Frontend Software Engineer, Senior Full Stack Software
Engineer, Senior UX Designer, Senior Visual Designer, Senior Account
Executive, Customer Success Engineer, VP of Sales, VP of Business Development,
Product Manager, Senior Product Manager, Director of Content

------
songchang
FLEXPORT | SF, CA (HQ) | FULLTIME, ONSITE, VISA XFER OK | 30+ Openings | $130K
- $180K + equity | www. flexport.com

Exciting times at Flexport!

Our mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are revolutionizing
a huge industry that touches every country on the planet, which means solving
complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love learning, are
passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global impact of the
solutions they build.

==> We're on track to surpass FedEx and DHL this year. ==> We're a top 25
freight-forwarder on the largest trade lane in the world. ==> We've 2x our
revenue year over year (2018 goal is $500M in revenue) ==> We are profitable!

We're looking for engineers to help us get to #1 (or get very close).

To learn more about our engineering culture, check us out at
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

We have 30+ openings and hiring Software Engineers, preferably with 5+ years
of experience or more.

We're language agnostic but here's our current tech stack: Frontend: React,
Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme Mobile: React Native, Apollo Backend: Ruby on Rails,
Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec CI: GitHub, Buildkite Infrastructure: AWS,
Python

APPLY TODAY: Software Engineer ==>
[https://grnh.se/e1d518251#app](https://grnh.se/e1d518251#app)

------
nmilford
PerformLine | Morristown, NJ or NYC | Full-Time | Onsite (remote for the right
candidate)

PerformLine is the leading RegTech company delivering automated compliance
solutions for enterprises looking to mitigate regulatory risk and ensure brand
safety. We have systems that crawl the web and ingest emails, chats, and call
audio. We then classify and score it based on a machine learning derived risk
models and expert-curated compliance rule sets.

\- Senior Software Engineer =>
[https://grnh.se/2eae403e1](https://grnh.se/2eae403e1) We're about halfway
through our migration off of a Python monolith into a series services written
in Golang and Python. We're building new channels that provide oppotrunities
for working with social APIs, video and audio transcription, natural language
processing, machine learning, unique data engineering problems (Big Data /
NoSQL), and many other fun engineering problems to explore.

\- Senior Front End Engineer =>
[https://grnh.se/d3yp4s7u1](https://grnh.se/d3yp4s7u1) We're anticipating a
need to retool and reformulate our front end as well, we'll want guidance on
what approaches or frameworks to use moving forward. This is a chance for an
engaged engineer to drive and own the front end and how it is built, from
first principles.

------
BWStearns
Earnest Research | Software Engineer/Senior Software Engineer | New York |
Onsite

We're a fintech company looking for engineers to work on an API and related
backend systems written in Clojure. Other teams in the company work in Scala
(they're also hiring). It's a great place to work. Very relaxed office, great
coworkers, and a lot of autonomy. Also there's a pool table and a golf
simulator which are pretty nice office amenities.

(If you have questions feel free to ping me at brianw.stearns@gmail.com)

Company Description: Earnest Research is a VC-backed data innovation startup
driven to change the way professionals understand consumer and business
behavior. Working with world-class data partners, we transform raw data into a
source for business and investment professionals to ask better questions so
they can make better decisions. We believe, in the right hands, data has the
power to change the way we work.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/e/jobs/1162141](https://boards.greenhouse.io/e/jobs/1162141)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/e/jobs/1054439](https://boards.greenhouse.io/e/jobs/1054439)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/e/jobs/1076927](https://boards.greenhouse.io/e/jobs/1076927)

------
karatcate
Karat - Seattle, WA & Remote Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does
software engineering interviews on behalf of other companies -- primarily
first-round technical interviews. Quickly-growing companies can spend a
significant fraction of their engineers' time interviewing; we help take the
load off.

We are a well funded and quickly growing startup. Due to this quickly-growing
demand, we're looking to hire more Interviewers. The ideal candidate is a
software engineer with strong written and verbal english skills with at least
a few years of professional experience. Interviewing experience would be
great, but we spend 20-25 hours (paid) training you before you even start, so
if you're strong technically and love working with people we can usually make
it work :) Interviews are conducted over video chat, using a collaborative
code editor.

Some interviewers do 10 interviews/week (Our minimum requirement) while others
do over 25 interviews/week. You can work from anywhere, anytime. Webcam
required along with a solid internet connection.

Expert Interviewer - Remote - 10-40hrs per week:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86/apply?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=Hackernews)

If you have questions please email me at cate@karat.io

~~~
cl0wnshoes
Do you/your clients perform any sort of pre-screen before going through the
first round interviews?

------
oolongtea
Lumicks | C++ Developer | Amsterdam, NL | FULL-TIME, ONSITE, VISA |
lumicks.com

Lumicks is bringing novel tools for single-molecule biophysics to market,
enabling scientific researchers across biology and medicine to unlock new
types of experiments.

Our primary technology, C-Trap, can be used to "grab" a single molecule, and
apply precise mechanical forces to it. At the same time, one can visualize the
molecule using highly-sensitive fluorescence microscopy. Our customers use it
to watch DNA being copied by the molecular machinery of the cell, or observe
molecular "engines" walking across the scaffolding structures of a human cell.
Lumicks systems are currently in use in opinion-leading labs across the globe,
including Rockefeller University, ShanghaiTech, Max-Planck, and Pasteur
Institute.

We're an academic spin-off from a research group at VU University Amsterdam.
We care deeply about providing our users with easy-to-use, reliable software
that actively supports Open Data and Reproducible Science. To make this
happen, we’re looking for a fifth software engineer to join our software team.

Keywords: C++17, Qt 5, Python 3.

Full job description at: [https://lumicks.com/c-developer-
opening/](https://lumicks.com/c-developer-opening/)

Application notes and introductory videos about our technologies at
[https://lumicks.com](https://lumicks.com)

------
alpha_ori
SwiftStack | Software Engineer, Cloud | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time

At SwiftStack, we are building a storage platform that makes data easily
manageable and portable between public and private clouds. In the process,
we’re tackling some incredibly difficult and interesting data management and
storage problems.

SwiftStack is the primary contributor to the OpenStack Swift object storage
system, and the team behind 1space multi-cloud and the ProxyFS filesystem. We
strongly believe in open source and develop these core systems in the open. To
support our customers, we have developed a commercial product based on these
projects to provide a powerful combination that gives our customers a
scalable, modern storage system with object and filesystem capabilities that
integrates with public cloud services.

We’re looking for strong developers with experience in distributed systems,
storage, or cloud infrastructure. It’s a plus if you have delivered complex
systems in Python. If you decide to work with us, you’ll contribute
significantly to open-source software, work with developers around the world,
and deliver important features to customers quickly and regularly.

We’d love to have you on the team! Apply at
[https://swiftstack.workable.com/j/C2BDF2C920](https://swiftstack.workable.com/j/C2BDF2C920),
or feel free to ask us questions at jobs@swiftstack.com.

------
brunomiranda
Doximity | Python Software Engineer | San Francisco or REMOTE, Full-time |
Salary $100k+ & Equity |
[https://work.doximity.com](https://work.doximity.com)

We're helping doctors communicate more effectively to enhance the quality of
care. Doximity is the largest professional network of Healthcare professionals
with adoption by over 75% of all U.S. Clinicians. Started in 2011, we've
raised $82MM from DFJ, Emergence, and Morgenthaler Ventures. Our R&D team is
about 140 people roughly 50% of which is fully distributed. We have one of the
richest healthcare data sets ever compiled.

    
    
      Tech Stack: Web: Ruby, Rails, Vuejs, Go, iOS, Android 
      Data Stack: Snowflake, Kafka, Spark, Python, Airflow, Neo4j
      DevOps Stack: AWS, Terraform, Chef, Nginx
    

We are looking for Python software engineers, Ruby software engineers, Data
Engineers, Data Scientists, and DevOps Engineers to help build, maintain, and
continue to scale our current infrastructure. I am the VP, Engineering at
Doximity and have been with the company for almost 7 years. Reach out directly
(bmiranda@doximity.com) or apply via
[https://work.doximity.com/positions/](https://work.doximity.com/positions/)

 __ _Remote positions within the U.S. and Canada only._ __

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after five years, half of all schools in the US (and 90 of
the 100 biggest districts) are using our platform. Our goals are much bigger
than that, though. We want to be a full-cycle marketplace where schools can
identify, purchase, integrate, and evaluate the hundreds of educational apps
they're using.

We’re a team of about 115 (35 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re
looking for engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Golang,
Node and React. More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and
passionate about improving the way education works for everyone.

Learn more at [https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs) !

------
larixk
Random Studio | Frontend/Javascript | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | ONSITE |
Full-time | [http://random.studio](http://random.studio)

Random is an experience design studio. We create bespoke digital experiences
and products that foster conversations between brands and their audiences. We
are an international team of visual artists, strategists, and engineers who
blur the boundaries between art, design and technology, the physical and the
nonphysical.

We create and grow bespoke solutions for our clients. Our platforms use React
in the frontend and Symfony in the backend. We are currently looking for a
pragmatic and creative senior interface engineer to join our team. We offer a
competitive salary, a high level of autonomy, a green and open office in
Amsterdam, daily catered lunch, a professional development budget, and a
network of inspiring creative people.

Your responsibilities will be prototyping and developing standalone modules
and growing our platforms, always working closely together with our team of
designers, producers, backenders, and other frontenders. We have a flexible
way of working and enjoy having open discussions about our stack and other
technical decisions.

Must have experience: Javascript, React, Webpack, Node.js, Git

Bonus experience: Affinity with functional programming, React Native,
Three.js, C++, Swift, Symfony, Docker

Let us know if you are interested by sending an email mentioning HN to
larix.kortbeek@random.studio

------
apeunitjobs
Ape Unit| Berlin, Germany| Full Time| ONSITE| Front End Developer

We create a blockchain ecosystem through the development of interfaces,
lighthouse apps and developer resources. Our ultimate goal is to help this
technology to reach its full potential by making it more accessible and useful
to everyone.

We are currently seeking a Berlin based, experienced front end developer with
good communication skills to join our growing team as soon as possible.
Blockchain experience is required. You are going to help conceptualize,
coordinate and develop different kinds of decentralized blockchain
applications, BC connected backend systems and websites. You will be the
bridge between the design and technical development, a highly valued member of
our team who will have the opportunity to take ownership of specific aspects
of our primary blockchain project.

Skills • Excellent skills in modern JavaScript, NPM, Node.js • Proficient in
GIT and knowledge of pull request based workflows • Interest and experienced
in API design • Skilled in one of the following (or similar): Vue.js
(prefered), React, Angular • Experience in frontend bundling (Webpack) and
testing • basic CSS skills and the ability to create simple layouts Please
send your detailed application, indicating your salary expectations and the
earliest possible date you could start. jobs@apeunit.com

------
jeffnk
New Knowledge | Multiple Positions | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://newknowledge.io/](http://newknowledge.io/)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The kind of people who work with us have to be
passionate about that challenge and mission.

Our tech stack: Python, Flask, Javascript, Node, React, Postgres, Kafka,
Jenkins, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Ansible

We are currently recruiting for the following technical positions:
Computational Disinformation Analyst, Senior Software Engineer, Dev Ops
Engineer, Automation Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Senior Data Engineer, Data
Engineer, and Junior Machine Learning Engineer. You can view more information
and apply to these roles at
[http://newknowledge.io/careers/](http://newknowledge.io/careers/)

If you have any questions about a position, the company, or the hiring process
you can email me here: jeff (at) newknowledge (dot) io and mention "Hacker
News" in the subject line.

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Full-stack Software Engineer | Paris, France | Full-time, Onsite,
Visa, [https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr)

Python/Django Rest Framework, React, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Based in Paris, Legalstart is a leader in the European legal-tech space that
aims at revolutionising legal services, starting with making access to justice
greatly easier, especially for businesses creators.

Since the launch of the site at the beginning of 2014, Legalstart has
experienced a very strong growth. In this context, we are looking for highly
motivated developers to help us extend our product base and grow
internationally.

At Legalstart, we strive to improve our technical skills, that means
challenging the status quo (we shipped a small blockchain-based product in
production), continuously improving our practices (we introduced Haskell in
our codebase for algorithms prototyping), staying close to the local community
(hosting meetups, conferences)… Also, Legalstart engineers develop a strong
ownership of the product itself, and we really value their personal growth.

Apply there if you feel up to the experience!

* front-end developer: [http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA](http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA)

* Python developer: [http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ](http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ)

------
alooPotato
Streak CRM |San Francisco| Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers)

Streak transforms your gmail inbox into a flexible, functional, and fully
collaborative CRM. We are looking for people that will help us develop an
amazing product by developing, deploying, and monitoring new features. We have
already built the hard stuff, so we are building the fun stuff.

We have multiple engineering positions available, including: Senior Product
Engineers [React, Vue, Angular] with at least 3 years experience, Backend
Engineers (AWS, GCP, with experience working on systems at scale with > 1000
QPS), an Android Lead (a person with significant prior experience in Android),
and a Product Designer.

We are also looking for an Outbound SMB, as well as an experienced Email
Marketing Manager, Content Manager, and Talent Sourcer (for technical and non-
technical positions).

We are a successful, profitable company with a great culture and fantastic
perks: Comprehensive healthcare, daily lunches, 401k , paid family leave,
company holidays, flexible spending accounts, generous vacation and sick
leave, transportation benefits, and credits (fitness and wellness,
convenience, and professional development).

Please reach out to us at careers@streak.com and mention Hacker News Who's
Hiring. We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
moootPoint
Fluent City | New York City, NY | Full-time | Onsite | Junior/Senior Full
Stack Developer | [https://www.fluentcity.com](https://www.fluentcity.com)

Fluent City is an EdTech startup looking for a Full Time Developer(s) to join
our engineering team. Our consumer product is a React/Django app that
facilitates online/offline foreign language learning. Our enterprise product
is called the Language Genome Project, and uses the latest and greatest in
natural language processing (NLP) and machine learning tech to extract insight
from pragmatic domain specific spoken language. Our company also offers a
collaborative team focused on professional development and many other benefits
including health insurance, weekly work from home days, free foreign language
classes, and unlimited vacation (yes, we mean it). Best of all, we actually
build products that improve the lives of real people! So if you are tired of
wasting your life on the creation of another soulless
finance/advertising/marketing app then we are the place for you!

Tech Stack:

\- AWS (EC2, S3, RedShift, EMR, Lambda)

\- Heroku, Postgres, Redis, Neo4J, ElasticSearch, SQLite

\- Python 3.6, Django 2.0, ES6, React, Webpack, CSS Grid/Flexbox

\- SpaCy, Pandas, D3.js, Docker, TensorFlow, Apache Spark

Apply here: [https://fluent-city.workable.com/jobs/746443](https://fluent-
city.workable.com/jobs/746443)

------
dkaufman16
Freebird | Full Stack Rails Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Boston | Onsite | Full-
Time

When you protect your trip with Freebird and your flight is canceled or you
miss your connection, we make it easy to buy a new ticket on any airline with
no restrictions. Best of all, we pay for the ticket. Check out our simulation
to see how the product works:
[https://www.getfreebird.com/travelers](https://www.getfreebird.com/travelers)

We combine a great product with cutting edge data science, a relentless
customer experience team, and deep domain expertise to deliver travelers an
unbeatable experience when they need it the most.

The Role

We're hiring a full stack product engineer to work on our Ruby on Rails
applications. These include the mobile site that travelers use to rebook their
flights, as well as many services under the hood that monitor our travelers'
flights, allow our CX team to guide travelers through every step of a
rebooking, and integrations that allow us to automatically search for and book
new flights.

We're a small team that ships code many times a day, values automated testing,
and works closely with other teams in the business. We're excited about what
we're doing, our travelers love us, and we're growing. Interested in joining?
Send me a note. My name is Dan, and my email is just my first name at
getfreebird.com.

------
karenss
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Menlo Park, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below:

* Senior Web Engineer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794)

Below are a few notable roles too:

*HR Manager [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/722573](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/722573)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
cardine
Cortx | Full Stack Software Engineer | Baltimore, Maryland | Full Time, Onsite
[http://cortx.com](http://cortx.com)

Cortx is a fast growing, profitable natural language processing startup
located in Baltimore, Maryland. Cortx sits at the intersection of research and
business - we take cutting edge research and transform it into high impact
products which are mainly sold using a SaaS model. Some example products we
are working on include:

\- A newspaper comprised entirely of robot authors

\- A marketing consultant that uses AI to provide actionable advice to clients

\- A machine proofreader that automatically corrects bad grammar

This position involves developing software across the entire Ruby on Rails +
React stack. You'll be mostly working with Ruby, Javascript, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, and Redis. You will specifically be on a team that takes the
artificial intelligence research and creates products and software from that
research that real people use. Although you won't be directly responsible for
anything AI/NLP related, you will be heavily exposed to all of the AI/NLP
research being done.

Our interview process involves a quick coding screen, a more intensive Skype
interview, and a final onsite interview.

You can see more info here
[http://cortx.com/careers/](http://cortx.com/careers/) or you can contact us
at jobsatcortxdotcom - make sure to mention that you found us on HN!

------
zxc2000
Ritual.co | Backend (Java), Mobile, Web (React), DevOps (GCP+Kubernetes),
Product | Toronto, Ontario, Canada; San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, FULL TIME

Ritual’s mission is to digitize local commerce. We are a two-sided marketplace
connecting consumers to their local merchants to make the purchasing of goods
and service more efficient. Our initial product focuses on creating a social
food ordering experience that allows users to pre-order take-out at their
local restaurants. We make it easy to place group orders and have a coworker
deliver your lunch or coffee right to your desk. Our value-add for merchants
is to increase their order volume and repeat business. Additionally we provide
merchants with valuable insights into their local customer behaviour, allowing
for highly targeted local marketing campaigns.

We just closed a $70M Series C round and are looking to double our engineering
team from 20 to 40. We are mostly focusing on intermediate and senior talent.
Come help us digitize local commerce!

Our glassdoor: [https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm](https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm)

You can apply at [https://ritual.co/careers](https://ritual.co/careers) or
email me directly at andrew.potapov@ritual.co

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer/Lead & QA | REMOTE & San Francisco, CA &
San Diego / Encinitas, CA | Full Time

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We've got a number of roles
available in engineering, design, and sales. See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

Specifically I'm closely involved with trying to fill our positions in
engineering. Looking for Eng Leads, Software Developers, Quality Assurance
Analysts. Our engineering team is about half based in our San Francisco office
and half remote (remote for us is PST +/\- 3 hours). Tech stack is
AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of folks that
really value working closely with product, customer-experience, and users.
Lots of interesting problems to solve! We're also looking to grow our
footprint in north-San Diego Count, where I'm based.

Apply online or reach out to me directly if you have any questions or are
curious! I'm always happy to chat with folks about healthcare, startups,
whatever. Contact info's in profile.

------
dmesri
Axon | Full Stack, Front End, Back End, Firmware Engineer | Seattle | Full-
Time | www.axon.com

Axon is what you would have if Wayne Enterprises and Stark Industries had a
love child and the love child was raised by C-3PO! We’re nerds out to make the
world a safer place by solving big problems.

Currently, we are looking for Software Engineers to join our team developing a
cloud-based web application that will eliminate tedious paperwork, increase
public safety effectiveness, and help solve crime faster. Axon is a public
traded company (AAXN) with a strong market position and hockey stick growth
with no signs of slowing down.

What we offer:

    
    
       Competitive Salary ($180k-$250k / year)
       Stock Options
       Flexible work hours
       Beautiful & fun work spaces – GeekWire’s 2016 Geekiest Office award winner
       Unlimited vacation policy
       Startup culture
       Like-minded peers passionate about building challenging technology

​ What we seek:

Back End Engineers: 5+ years of experience in launching and operating
distributed web applications Experienced in designing for high availability,
reliability, security, and performance

Front End Engineers: 5+ years of experience in launching and operating complex
web applications Proficient in HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, and component-based
frameworks like React.js

You can send your resume to dmesri@axon.com with links to your linkedin or
github

------
chiefspringy
Springshare | Intermediate/Senior Software Engineer | Remote / NY / FL | Full
Time

Springshare is a well established SaaS provider to libraries
(academic/public/special) and education (colleges/k-12 schools). Check us out
at [https://springshare.com](https://springshare.com). We’ve been around since
2007. Our target market is small so we’ll never go public and we won’t promise
you equity worth paper millions. But, we offer a supportive small team
environment where your work will have a measurable impact, competitive salary
& benefits, a steady job, and that great feeling that your work matters
because it is improving the worlds’ libraries and schools (we are
international, with client institutions in 80 countries). Come and help us
grow – slow but steady.

5+ years professional experience with PHP or Angular, or both, is required.
Experience in OOP/MVC concepts is a must, too.

You must be comfortable – and highly productive – working remotely. We do have
an office in NYC but everyone else works remotely. We’d prefer if you live in
one of these states - NY, CA, FL, PA, MA, or KY. If you’re international, the
working hours must overlap significantly with US working hours. Send resume to
jobs@springshare.com or contact me personally (I’m the founder/owner) at
slaven@

------
markableai
NYC | On-Site | Full-Time

Markable AI produces state-of-the-art image recognition technology that
identifies clothing products in photos and videos. We bridge the gap between
digital media content and e-commerce, making visual search a reality on every
digital photo and video across any platform. www.markable.ai

Now Hiring:

* Deep Learning Research Scientist: [https://angel.co/markable/jobs/391761-deep-learning-research...](https://angel.co/markable/jobs/391761-deep-learning-research-scientist)

* Machine Learning Engineer: [https://angel.co/markable/jobs/386049-machine-learning-engin...](https://angel.co/markable/jobs/386049-machine-learning-engineer)

* Data Analyst/Engineer: [https://angel.co/markable/jobs/386051-data-engineer-analyst](https://angel.co/markable/jobs/386051-data-engineer-analyst)

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://angel.co/markable/jobs/372273-sr-backend-engineer](https://angel.co/markable/jobs/372273-sr-backend-engineer)

Please email Alex at alex@markable.ai if you are interested in any of the
above positions, and please note that you came from Hacker News. :) Thank you!

------
fabian_minodes
Minodes ([https://www.minodes.com/](https://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin,
Germany (ONSITE) | full-time | Visa | Machine Learning Engineer

Minodes is a young high-growth technology business fundamentally transforming
the way brick and mortar retailers engage with their customers. Headquartered
in Berlin, we provide global retailers with innovative SaaS solutions on a
mission to enhance the consumers' shopping experience and give brick and
mortar retailers an edge over their online competitors in an increasingly
digitized world.

For Minodes micro analytics, we have thousands of our sensors installed in our
customers' retail stores around the world. For Minodes macro analytics, we
consume terabytes of anonymized mobile network events. Our tech stack consists
of mainly Python and Scala (Spark) for data analysis and processing, and
Cassandra and Postgres for data storage. You will enjoy having high impact in
a company with tremendous growth potential, giving you unparalleled
opportunities for growing personally and professionally.

We're also happy to help with visa and relocation where necessary.

Machine Learning Engineer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/53549](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/53549)

Technical Product Owner: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/54335](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/54335)

No recruiters please.

------
aboutjeriel
ABOUT YOU | DevOps / Vue/React Dev's / Laravel Dev's | Hamburg | Full-time |
ONSITE |
[https://corporate.aboutyou.de/de/move](https://corporate.aboutyou.de/de/move)

ABOUT YOU is all about Tech. We want to shape the future of eCommerce and
built innovative experiences by using cutting edge technology. As we are one
of the fastest growing companies in Europe, we are looking for passionate
developers and DevOps.

► DevOps:

We Process 80M+ API Calls every day. This only works because we completely run
on AWS. You will optimize and deploy our infrastructure and work with AWS
(Cloudformation, RDS, EC2, Elastic Beanstalk, AMI), Python, Docker, Ansible,
Linux, Nginx and many more exciting technologies.

► Vue/React Dev:

You will be working on the frontend of our shop (Desktop & Mobile) and thereby
support us in providing personalized fashion inspirations to over 1 million
monthly users.

► Laravel Dev:

Work on our newest product: ABOUT YOU CLOUD. Its first product, Backbone, is
the first eCommerce back end on the European market to take an API-first
development approach to online retail. Super exciting and challenging project!

Check our corporate page for more information:
[https://corporate.aboutyou.de/en/jobs](https://corporate.aboutyou.de/en/jobs)

That’s what you’ve been looking for? Cool, shoot me a message: tech-
recruiting@aboutyou.de

------
rafik_cb
ColossusBets | London, UK | ONSITE | Software Developer(ROR)

We are looking for an experienced and highly motivated Ruby on Rails (ROR)
Developer to join the most ambitious sports gaming technology team in recent
memory. The Back-end team has been at the forefront of our expansion,
achieving feats such as integrating a new partner every 2 weeks for a
continuous period of 12 months, while being key to the launch of sophisticated
new features. The ROR Developer will actively participate in the decision
making process for ongoing core product improvements and integrate new
partners, while advocating best practices for high quality code. This is a
fantastic opportunity to join a growing, collaborative team and develop
industry-leading products.

 __Required Skills __\- Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science \- Strong Ruby
on Rails programming skills with 3+ years of experience in a business setting
\- RESTful APIs \- Databases such as MySQL \- Experience with MongoDB \-
Experience with a messaging system (i.e. Kafka, RabbitMQ) \- Management of
cache system (Redis, Memcached) \- Experience with working and reasoning with
applications running at scale \- Solid understanding of software engineering
best practices (version control, code reviews, testing, refactoring, etc.)

 __Benefits __\- Salary range guideline £45-55K \- Private health insurance
and pension plan \- Great office environment in Central London with lots of
free perks

[https://colossus.workable.com/j/5617C3BC04](https://colossus.workable.com/j/5617C3BC04)

------
villaaston1
CrowdJustice | London, UK | Software developers | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.crowdjustice.com](https://www.crowdjustice.com)

CrowdJustice is an early-stage, VC-backed, tech-for-good company that's
changing the way people access the legal system with a mission to make the law
available to everyone. We’re using technology to solve a huge social problem
and building a business at the same time. Since launch in 2015 we have helped
important legal cases raise millions in funding, seen claimants get their
cases to the Supreme Court, given communities a voice – and we’ve been
featured in the Guardian, FT, BBC, TechCrunch, NYT and more.

We are looking for both backend and frontend developers to join our lean team
in central London:
[https://crowdjustice.workable.com/j/132A9C8417](https://crowdjustice.workable.com/j/132A9C8417)

The CrowdJustice platform backend is written in Python, Django and Postgres,
with the front-end in Javascript, HTML and SASS – though you don't need
experience in any of these.

Interview Process: 20-30 minute phone/hangouts chat about the role (no
surprise tech questions); a 1.5 hour on-site interview where we'll discuss the
technical task, pair program some work and talk about your future at
CrowdJustice; if successful, a fair offer and the chance to join a well funded
startup early on its mission to increase access to justice!

If you have any questions send them across to: gavin ~a-t~ crowdjustice.com

------
roger_lee
Human Interest (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Human Interest (formerly Captain401) is a Y Combinator-backed company that
offers an easy and affordable 401(k) retirement plan for the modern workforce.
We've built an automated, paperless 401(k) that makes it possible for small
and medium-sized businesses to offer a 401(k) benefit to their employees --
something that only 14% of them are able to do today. In doing so, we're
empowering businesses of any size to safeguard the financial futures of their
employees.

We’re also backed by top Silicon Valley investors:
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/07/captain401-now-human-
inter...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/07/captain401-now-human-interest-
raises-11m-to-open-build-a-401k-for-small-businesses/). If you've wanted to
join a company with product-market fit and help scale a growing business, this
is the perfect time to start talking to us.

We're a dynamic team of ~40 in downtown San Francisco and looking to hire
across all departments. Specifically, we're looking for a:

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Site Reliability Engineer

* Product Manager

* Public Relations Associate

Please apply at
[https://humaninterest.com/careers](https://humaninterest.com/careers)

------
mck-
Routific | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time, Onsite, will sponsor visa |
[https://routific.com](https://routific.com) Routific is a smart logistics
platform that optimizes routes for last-mile delivery fleets, saving
businesses up to 40% on time and fuel. Today, the power and efficiency of our
proprietary algorithm combined with a stellar user experience makes Routific
the best routing solution on the market and the leading route optimization
API.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/routific](https://www.keyvalues.com/routific)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Full-Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/376543-senior-
full-stack-engi...](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/376543-senior-full-stack-
engineer)

\- Senior Customer Success Manager:
[https://angel.co/routific/jobs/360724-senior-customer-
succes...](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/360724-senior-customer-success-
manager)

\- Senior Mobile engineer (React Native):
[https://angel.co/routific/jobs/378495-mobile-
engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/378495-mobile-engineer)

Tech Stack: Rust – Common Lisp – React – Angular – Typescript – Node.js

------
ajohnwellframe
Wellframe | Sr. Software Engineers (Data, and Rails)|Boston, MA | Onsite
Wellframe is a Boston-based digital health company focused on building the
next generation of infrastructure for care delivery by combining clinical
medicine and mobile technology. We’re using our system to deliver more
personalized treatments, optimize the management of large patient populations,
and dynamically organize health care resources around the needs of patients.
Come build the future of the medical care experience: ours, yours, and the
generations to come. Senior Software Engineer, Data: Building analytics
solutions that improve patient care. We're looking for an experienced engineer
with a strong sense of ownership to help build out our vision of data driven
care delivery; working with Ruby on Rails and Python
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/8abff6c8-0455-431f-af2a-b98a...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/8abff6c8-0455-431f-af2a-b98a..).

Senior Software Engineer: Develop a dashboard for care managers that
prioritizes patient follow-up based on rich data analysis of user activity
patterns, clinical protocols and behavior anomalies; working with Ruby on
Rails, Python, React, ES6, MySQL.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/072021de-260d-4486-aa40-de76...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/072021de-260d-4486-aa40-de76...).

For more info or any questions, reach out to Evan, evan@wellframe.com

[https://www.wellframe.com](https://www.wellframe.com)

------
SarahAnne02
Rainforest | San Francisco (HQ) and Remote | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.rainforestqa.com](https://www.rainforestqa.com)

Our Vision: Bug-Free Software Our Mission: It’s our mission to enable
development teams to deliver bug-free software while moving at the speed of
continuous delivery.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rainforest](https://www.keyvalues.com/rainforest)

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Science Generalist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/e7eab367-cae8-4e7b-8642-e7b...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/e7eab367-cae8-4e7b-8642-e7b66c4c00bb?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Operations Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/d50cd6e9-7432-491b-83d8-51e...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/d50cd6e9-7432-491b-83d8-51e0165c0206?ref=keyvalues)

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/6c8be2c4-b5b8-45c7-a274-f09...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/6c8be2c4-b5b8-45c7-a274-f09a67f93b91?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Ruby, Rails, Grape, Go, Redis, Postgres, QueueClassic, GraphQL,
React with redux, KVM, Puppet, Heroku, AWS

I look forward to hearing from you! Sarah

------
Jeaye
OkLetsPlay | Front-end Clojure | REMOTE | Full-Time |
[https://okletsplay.com](https://okletsplay.com)

We're a distributed Clojure shop and we're currently hiring employees #4 and
#5: enthusiastic team players and front-end developers. Diversity is important
to us and we want to start things out right.

OkLetsPlay is building LetsBet, a patented social betting platform for skill-
based games. Built using ClojureScript, ReactNative, and the NEM blockchain,
our mobile app allows players to challenge others to a match of skill (think
Chess or Fortnite) and win real money and cryptocurrency.

If you join OkLetsPlay, you will be impactful. As employee #4 or #5, you'll
have room to grow into whatever role you like, from managing to leading to
being the expert of the systems. You'll also be a key part of our initial
culture, as we establish the bar for the employees to come.

We offer an awesome path for growth, along with salary, a chunk of equity, and
even LetsBetCoin. Start the discussion by sending your resume and info to
hiring at okletsplay.com and we'll set up a call or meeting.

More info here: [https://angel.co/okletsplay/jobs/292089-software-engineer-
cl...](https://angel.co/okletsplay/jobs/292089-software-engineer-clojure)

------
torbjornlu
Senion | React Native Developer | Linköping, Sweden | ONSITE |
[https://senion.com](https://senion.com)

Senion is a global leader in location-responsive solutions, augmenting the
mobile experience of people’s everyday life, making it more efficient and
smooth. By assisting employees to find available work spaces, automate mundane
tasks, and make it easier to meet up and collaborate, Senion helps
corporations make better use of their spaces and increase staff productivity.

Senion is looking for a React Native Developer who wants to be part of the
development of our next location based mobile app. You will join our agile
team where we value code quality, early feedback, learning, sharing and
improvement.

Out tech stack:

• Mobile: React Native, IOS Swift / Objective-C, Android Kotlin / Java

• Server: Kotlin / Java

• Web: JavaScript / TypeScript, React

You should have been working with mobile development for several years on
Android or iOS, preferable both but not a requirement. You should have done at
least one project in React Native.

As a developer in the Senion tech team you will have the opportunity to work
with several products and tools, depending on skills and interest but for a
start the React Native app will keep you busy.

The Senion team is located downtown in Linköping, Sweden.

To apply, or to ask questions, email Torbjörn Lundquist at
torbjorn.lundquist@senion.com

------
erggo
Wish.com | Systems / Infrastructure / Site Reliability Engineer | San Jose /
San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Wish is transforming the way the world shops by offering a convenient and
personalized mobile shopping experience. Our mission is to offer an unlimited
selection of affordable quality goods to be accessible to everyone on a global
scale. We ship over 2 million packages a day.

Our infrastructure team comprises experienced software engineers and SREs from
companies like LinkedIn, Apple, and Google. We are seeking engineers
interested in helping us build infrastructure for our massive scale at more
than 300 million customers.

We work mostly in Go and support technologies including Python, Kubernetes,
MongoDB, Salt, and Prometheus (to name a few). We have a simple interview
process comprising of 1-2 technical phone screens, and a day long onsite. We
offer a friendly and dynamic atmosphere where everyone learns, grows and can
have massive impact on the shape of our company. Employees can work out of
either of our San Jose or San Francisco offices. Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wish?team=Engineering%20-%20Infrastruc...](https://jobs.lever.co/wish?team=Engineering%20-%20Infrastructure&lever-
via=BZWu0fxb0U) OR send an email: ptingey@wish.com

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Software Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers)

Angaza creates technology for selling life-changing products in emerging
markets:

\- [https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-
angaza-511cd41ce130](https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-angaza-511cd41ce130)

We enable financing of solar energy systems in off-grid regions across Africa
and Asia, reaching more than a million people who now have electricity in
their homes for the first time. The software you build will help to reach
millions more. We are hiring multiple roles in San Francisco, including
software engineers, a director of embedded development, and our first full-
time data scientist:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-developer/)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/software-engineer-
sf/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/software-engineer-sf/)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-
iot/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-iot/)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/data-scientist-
sf/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/data-scientist-sf/)

------
snaza
CJ Affiliate | Senior Software Engineers | Westlake Village, Los Angeles, and
Santa Barbara, CA | Onsite

We're the leader in affiliate marketing, and we're solving interesting
problems at scale. We interact with almost 1B users monthly and drive over
100M transactions a year.

We are dedicated to personal and professional growth for all of our engineers.
We send delegations to several conferences each year (Strata, Re:Invent,
Defcon, React Rally, etc.), run lunch-and-learns and various working groups,
offer personal study time, and foster a culture of teaching.

We value TDD, pair programming, automation, and dogma-free agile practices

We enjoy the financial backing of a Fortune 500 business while maintaining the
independence, agility, and lack of bureaucracy of a smaller company.

Apply Online:
[https://engineering.cj.com/join](https://engineering.cj.com/join) or on
LinkedIn
([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=e...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=eng))

or email me at snazarian at cj.com

[https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev)

------
zillyhome
Stealth startup | Ruby (RoR), Android (Kotlin), graphic or UI/UX designer,
product, marketing, and growth | Silicon Valley + remote (we're flexible) |
Full-time only | Competitive salaries depending on role, experience, and
location (ranging $50k - $160k)

We are a stealth company, with millions in seed funding, founded by serial
entrepreneurs looking to crack open the unyielding world of real estate and
homeownership. This unique industry is riddled with extreme fragmentation and
is plagued by a sea of uninspired product offerings. We're a team of seasoned
operators and developers that loves to move fast and laughs in the face of
nasty-hairy challenges that lie in our path. Home base for us is in the
Silicon Valley but we have a team that spans eight countries. So whether
you're in bay area, thinking of moving to SV, or are happy where you're at,
we'd love to hear from you.

The most important thing we're looking for is a hunger to change the world. If
you're an audacious soul looking to tackle one of the biggest problems that
plagues our society today and yearning to join an experienced team at the
ground floor, then hit us up!

A few years of experience is preferred. Please email your resume and
(optional) references/code samples to us at jobs <at> zilly.email

------
migstopheles
TravelNest | Edinburgh, UK | Software Development Engineer | ONSITE, Full-time
| [https://travelnest.com](https://travelnest.com)

We are recruiting software engineers at all levels to help us on our mission
of transforming the vacation rentals B2B market. We take culture very
seriously, and are looking for people who:

* Understand that software is about solving customer problems as much as writing code

* Are happy to take risks and learn from failure

* Can deliver high impact in an agile and changing environment

* Act with kindness towards each other

As an engineer, you will be working in cross-functional teams, creatively
solving problems with technology. You will build products while contributing
to engineering best-practices and sharing knowledge across the function and
business as a whole.

We use a lot of Python, all hosted in AWS and utilizing various AWS products
for storage, messaging etc. We practice continuous delivery, commiting code
straight into production with safety through automated tests and alerts. As
engineers we take responsibility for testing, deploying and monitoring the
services we build.

You don’t need experience in our exact stack, just a track record of
delivering successful software and an eagerness to learn. You might specialize
in one area such as front-end or back-end, but will be willing to work
anywhere in the stack according to most impact on our goals.

If you're interested, fire me an email at mike@travelnest.com

------
cwegrzyn
BlueLabs Analytics, Inc | Software Engineers, DevOps Engineers | Washington,
DC | ONSITE | [http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/](http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/)

BlueLabs helps organizations personalize their engagements with individuals,
optimize communications, and achieve their strategic goals through data
science. Our team of more than 40 data scientists, engineers, and strategists
come from diverse backgrounds but share a passion for using data to solve the
world’s greatest social and analytical challenges. Our clients range from
political campaigns and advocacy organizations, to government agencies, to
startups and fortune 500 companies in a range of industries. Through our work,
we’ve directly and measurably improved the health and financial security of
millions of Americans.

We are hiring Software and DevOps Engineers to work across a range of projects
including developing the data science platform we deploy internally and for
our clients, and building and managing complex data pipelines for our clients.
We're looking for engineers who want to work collaboratively, learn new
things, and take projects from conception to production.

We're excited to work with any engineer who is curious and committed,
regardless of specific experience-- but we're particularly interested in folks
with several years of experience with Python, Kubernetes, Airflow, Spark,
React+Javascript, Terraform, or Ansible.

Apply at [http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/](http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/)

------
eric0908
Sysco LABS | Austin, TX | Onsite | Fulltime

Sysco LABS is a technology-focused division within Sysco Foods ($55bil/yr
revenue), dedicated to reimagining foodservice through innovation. An
extension of Sysco’s longstanding commitment to deliver exceptional products
and services to the foodservice industry, Sysco LABS leverages customer and
market intelligence, data-driven insights and agile technology development to
rethink the entire foodservice ecosystem — from farm to table to check. Sysco
LABS’ innovations will improve everything from the ordering process,
inventory, pricing and automation to the in-restaurant customer experience.
Operating with the mindset of a startup and backed by the authoritative
expertise of an industry leader, Sysco LABS’ mission is to enhance the Sysco
customer experience and consistently deliver revenue growth, cost savings and
new innovations through technology.

Senior Software Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BzJxjwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BzJxjwe)

UX Researcher:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3cS4Cjwy](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3cS4Cjwy)

UI/UX Designer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3nmzWkw3](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3nmzWkw3)

------
RawsonLeavitt
Brain Corporation | San Diego, CA | Onsite Only

Brain Corp is a San Diego-based AI company that specializes in the development
of self-driving technology. We are taking our proprietary BrainOS (robot
operating system) and putting it on machines to turn them into self-driving,
autonomous robots. We have raised $110m from SoftBank and Qualcomm Ventures.

We are hiring across all engineering functions (Research, Software, Firmware,
Electrical, Mechanical). Our full job board can be found here:
[https://braincorporation.applytojob.com/apply/](https://braincorporation.applytojob.com/apply/)

Highlighted openings:

* Sr. Software Engineer(AWS Cloud)

* Depth Perception Research Scientist

* Application and Tools Developer (Qt)

* Robotics SWE

* Site Reliability Engineer

* Software Test Automation Engineer

All positions are posted on the website. Please apply there if interested;
respective hiring managers do first resume reviews.

Typical Interview Process: Code challenge, technical phone/skype screen (x2 if
non-local), onsite, offer.

Contact us at careers@braincorporation.com. If you don't see a role that
matches, feel free to send your resume over to us and let us know what you
would be interested in.

Thanks! -Rawson
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/)

------
douglasjsellers
Burner + Ad Hoc Labs | Mobile, back end, and dev ops engineers | Los Angeles |
Full-time | ONSITE Burner is innovating at the intersection of software and
telecom by offering smart virtual numbers that help users maintain privacy,
organize their communications, and manage their identities online. We have a
thought leadership position on user privacy and control and are at the
forefront of what phone numbers are capable of when treated like smart
software rather than dumb directory endpoints.

We are also a founder-led team generating millions of dollars in revenue and
"control our destiny" from a VC point of view, while growing well. We have
recently hired a fantastic new CTO and are building up our engineering and
product teams to further innovate and drive the value and utility of Burner to
our users, while also exploring other opportunities. We are hiring a Product
Manager (agile, Saas), an Android Developer (Java/Kotlin), and an iOS Engineer
(Objective-C, Swift). We will also review strong candidates from other
disciplines warmly.

We've been based in Atwater Village, Los Angeles since before it started
blowing up and have a great team, culture, and office vibe.

[https://www.burnerapp.com/careers](https://www.burnerapp.com/careers)

------
lamperti
Double | New York | Software Engineer | Full-time | Visa | Onsite

By the designers and engineers who brought you Sunrise, Double helps busy
people save 2 hours per day by matching them with the perfect assistant to fit
their needs. We're also building tools to make delegation seamless on both the
client and the assistant’s side.

As the 1st engineer in the team, you will be working with the co-founder and
CTO as well as the rest of the product & design team to build simple and
intuitive products. From backend, to desktop, to web and mobile, we have no
shortage of technical challenges to solve! Our team is experienced with a
strong product background, we have worked at companies like Apple, Sunrise and
Microsoft.

Here are some potential projects you could work on:

    
    
        * Build a flexible, error-resilient and asynchronous architecture based on event queues and triggers
        * Deploy new self-contained features, from serverless microservice to integration in clients (web, desktop and mobile)
        * Integrate and automate email/calendar/contacts APIs for context emergence and proactivity
        * Play with any current and future AWS & GCP product under the sun.
    

Our stack is mostly React (web & Native), Node.js, MongoDB, on AWS and GCP.

Send me an email at _christophe <at> withdouble.com_

------
katyi
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com/work-with-us/](https://tophat.com/work-with-us/)
| Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are looking for software engineers to join our team. We are hiring for a
variety of development roles including: DevOps Engineer, Sr Platform
Developer, Sr Android, iOS, and a Full-stack Web (Python, Django, Javascript,
React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing Continuous
Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K to $120K.

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some
really cool problems to work on!

[https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattoph...](https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattophat/home)

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
sou...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B0%5D=HN&department=Engineering)

We are hosting an Open House at our Toronto HQ July 24th at 6PM. Join us!
[https://tophatopenhouse.eventbrite.ca](https://tophatopenhouse.eventbrite.ca)
password: summer

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | San Francisco or REMOTE | Full-stack engineer or INTERN in Fall '18 |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers) We're a profitable,
fast-growing startup looking for full-stack engineers.

Mixmax is the hub for all your business communications. We integrate with your
company's existing toolchain - email, calendar, chat, CRM, and more - to bring
all information into one place. This means we're syncing, storing, & indexing
hundreds of millions events a day into our system, and then building fast APIs
and delightful front-end UIs to make the data actionable for our users.

Try the product (it's free!): [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're developer friendly:
[https://developer.mixmax.com](https://developer.mixmax.com)

Eng challenges:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

Stack: Javascript, Node, Mongo, Elasticsearch, React, Go, AWS

Team fun: [https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq](https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq)

APPLY TODAY at [https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

~~~
phodge
I applied for the remote full-stack eng role back in June but never got a
response. Was my application forgotten or just dismissed without a response?
(Trying to work out if I should apply again.)

------
alaser
TechEmpower | Full stack developer | Los Angeles area, California (near LAX) |
ONSITE

Please apply at
[https://jobs.techempower.com/hn](https://jobs.techempower.com/hn)

TechEmpower is a custom software company. We help our clients understand their
needs, plan solutions for them, and build software -- on time and on target.
We're looking for good programmers interested in web development. If you're
smart, motivated, and you want to work in a supportive environment, then let's
talk.

ABOUT

\- We're small, with 30 employees working in teams of 1-6. \- We're friendly.
Our office is professional and collegiate, like a computer lab staffed by
adults. \- We're the authority on web framework performance
([https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/))

TECHNOLOGIES

We don't expect new hires to have experience with all of these, but you'll
learn about them every day.

\- Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, Go, C#, Ruby, PHP \- Web: Jersey, .NET
Core, React, Django, Node.js, Go, Servlets, jQuery \- Mobile: iOS, Android,
PhoneGap \- Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), Postgres, MySQL, MS SQL
Server, NoSQL.

BENEFITS

\- Flexible Schedules \- Food trucks on Tuesday/Thursday \- Lounge with two
large TVs and a game collection

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter | [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) | Santa
Monica (LA area) | REMOTE in United States OK for some positions.

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 900+ employees (190 are
software engineers). August 2014, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture
Partners.

We have a number of open positions: \- Senior Perl Software Engineer (Santa
Monica, Austin, or Remote) \- Senior Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica)
\- Big Data Architect (Santa Monica) \- Senior Systems Administrator (Santa
Monica) \- Senior Go Developer (Santa Monica) \- Senior iOS Engineer (Santa
Monica) \- And Many More!

Please check out our careers page, ziprecruiter.com/careers, for all our tech
positions.

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium-sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development.

If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

------
tnmade
MadeBeauty | Remote, anywhere in the world | Data Scientists and Software
Engineers | Full-time

Position: Data Science Lead

I am looking for a senior data scientist who is highly proficient in
economics, preferably with experience in price and revenue management. You
will work on a completely new application of dynamic pricing technique and
help create innovative pricing and utilization optimizations to small
businesses, starting with the $60B beauty services industry. See more details
about the position here: [https://www.madebeauty.com/data-science-
lead.html](https://www.madebeauty.com/data-science-lead.html)

Compensation: $60-120K depending on experience + stock options. Location:
anywhere in the world.

Position: Frontend Engineer

I am also looking for a non-junior frontend web developer who will develop our
website, our web-based booking system and our iOS and Android mobile apps for
stylists and clients. You will be creating exciting new features,
aesthetically appealing and easy-to-use UIs using modern web and mobile
frameworks such as Angular and Ionic.
[https://www.madebeauty.com/frontend.html](https://www.madebeauty.com/frontend.html)

Compensation: above market rate + stock options. Location: anywhere in the
world except USA.

Who am I:

I am the CTO and co-founder. I have been a remote worker, a full-stack
developer and a head of a successful fully distributed Engineering team for
the last 3 years. If you are looking for an interesting work in a company with
great engineering and R&D culture, in a team that is highly experienced in
remote work then you probably cannot find a better place. Email me
tigran@madebeauty.com and mention HN.

About the company:

We are MadeBeauty Inc, a remote-first technology-driven startup set to disrupt
the beauty salon market in the US. We are bringing dynamic pricing and price
segmentation to optimize supply/demand and utilization of salons. We are
creating the leading client facing booking application through the application
of dynamic pricing, ultimately expanding and disrupting the multi-billion
dollar market. The company is led by experienced technologists and
entrepreneurs, we have reputable seed investors.

------
Lilt_brian
Lilt Inc, - SF Bay Area & Germany - DevOps & Front End Developer- Lilt is a
high-performance, large-scale language translation system. We invest in and
prioritize both workflow (i.e., usability and interface design) and backend
NLP/AI systems. Since the translation workforce is distributed worldwide,
there are interesting multi-region cloud engineering problems to solve. We
have a strong preference for building our own AI technology, so you’ll be
implementing and working with the latest techniques and ideas.

Senior DevOps Engineer- 3+ YRS EXP.- Kubernetes, Docker, Helm, MySQL, Python-
Java highly valued - Manage and deploy external and internal cloud systems in
GCP and AWS - Build dashboards and track metrics for the production systems -
Prevent and monitor security vulnerabilities - Adhere to the best infosec and
devops practices

Senior Front End Developer- 3+ years exp - Angular, React+Redux, Javascript,
HTML, CSS- Node.js & MySQL- Develop our front-end web application, which also
includes a javascript library (for integration into sites and apps) and a REST
API. Work in a product team consisting of front-end developers, full-stack
engineers, and designers. Consult with our customers on product definition and
requirements. Please send an email to: Brian@lilt.com

------
burdk
Turner | CNN | Developer and QA Positions | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE | Full-time

CNN is hiring a few Developer and QA positions to build out our cross
functional teams. Come be a part of new products in a high energy workplace
working with modern tech and great people. Please view the following postings
for more info:

\- Sr Software Developer - [https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/sr-
software-developer...](https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/sr-software-
developer/1174/8164537)

\- Software Developer (Mid) -
[https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/software-
developer/11...](https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/software-
developer/1174/8164536)

\- Quality Assurance Manager -
[https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/quality-assurance-
man...](https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/quality-assurance-manager-cnn-
digital/1174/8105000)

\- Senior QA Analyst - [https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/senior-qa-
analyst-cnn...](https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/senior-qa-analyst-cnn-
digital/1174/8154449)

------
aee333
HealthVerity | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Permanent | Software Engineer, QA,
Product Manager

HealthVerity is a VC-funded early-stage tech startup that offers the fastest
and most efficient way to explore and acquire healthcare data. We help our
clients discover, license and link patient data across the widest range of top
tier data providers. We empower customers to gain new perspectives on patient
activity while ensuring complete privacy management and HIPAA compliance.

Our stack runs entirely on AWS and some of the tools we use are Spark, Hadoop,
Airflow, Zeppelin, Docker, Python, Ember, and Django. We’re always looking for
team members who enjoy both reviewing code and having their own code reviewed.
You’ll enjoy the peace that comes with working in a mature software
development environment.

Our hiring process includes: phone interviews, sample work submissions or
assessments, onsite interview, references, background checks.

[http://healthverity.com/](http://healthverity.com/)

You can reach me with any questions at: aelefante@healthverity.com See jobs
here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/healthveritycom?trac...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/healthveritycom?trackingTag=hackerNews)

------
lijason
Ironclad | Multiple positions | San Francisco | Full-time Onsite |
[https://ironcladapp.com/](https://ironcladapp.com/) At Ironclad, we're on a
mission to empower legal teams to do great things for their organizations.
We're building software that takes the pain out of administrative work,
freeing legal teams to focus on legal work and drive business strategy.

We are hiring for positions across the company in sales, marketing, design,
and engineering.

See more details and apply
[https://ironcladapp.com/careers](https://ironcladapp.com/careers)

A few specific positions here:

Software engineer [https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b5bc7044-b22e-48ff-
ba8f-53...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b5bc7044-b22e-48ff-
ba8f-53d1d7d09ba4)

Quality Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/bf542cb1-2b2c-4fb3-9045-a0...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/bf542cb1-2b2c-4fb3-9045-a0fd85941644)

Product Designer
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b21354dc-f609-49f0-9d2a-d2...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b21354dc-f609-49f0-9d2a-d28eb421ec51)

------
EmmEmmTeee
Thread | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.thread.com](https://www.thread.com)

Our mission is to help people to feel happier and more self-confident by
making it easy to dress well. We do this using a combination of human stylists
and powerful machine learning algorithms to recommend each guy the perfect
things just for them—in their size, budget, and style—which they can then buy
in one place.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/thread](https://www.keyvalues.com/thread)

Here are our open roles:

\- Frontend Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer?ref=keyvalues)

\- Software Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer?ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Designer (Freelance):
[https://www.thread.com/jobs/freelance_product_designer?ref=k...](https://www.thread.com/jobs/freelance_product_designer?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Some of the technologies we use to build Thread include: Python,
Django, ReactJS, PostgreSQL, Redis, Debian, Docker, Memcache, nginx, Ansible,
Jenkins, Gunicorn, Luigi, Pandas, scikit-learn, git.

------
the_economist
BuildZoom (YC W13) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite Only |
[https://www.buildzoom.com](https://www.buildzoom.com)

BuildZoom simplifies the process of selecting a general contractor and
improving the outcomes of remodeling and construction projects. By gathering
and analyzing information on 3.5 million licensed contractors and 100 million
improvement projects, we bring new levels of transparency and accountability
to a notoriously difficult industry.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/buildzoom](https://www.keyvalues.com/buildzoom)

Here are our open roles:

\- Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/ec706cb2-dd89-4e57-8815-1dd7...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/ec706cb2-dd89-4e57-8815-1dd7954b2ec1?lever-
origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=KEYVALUES)

\- Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/de320f7b-65b9-492a-b1fe-
bb51...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom/de320f7b-65b9-492a-b1fe-
bb514de26d0a?lever-origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=KEYVALUES)

------
StriverGuy
Kard Financial | Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full-Time | On-site

Kard helps consumers maximize their credit card rewards programs while also
helping our partners, card issuers, turn loyalty from an expensive,
inefficient marketing channel into a profitable revenue channel. We are
flipping an already $16B industry on its head, which comes with a host of
interesting challenges, from refining our real-time recommendation algorithms,
integrating with partner API's and building bank-level security and compliance
tools.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with production-grade modern web
(and mobile) experience.

Responsibilities: • Architect and implement multi-cloud solutions for consumer
facing web and mobile applications • Assist in cloud-based DevOps and
infrastructure build outs and maintenance • Build out application features (we
are a full stack JavaScript shop) • Help implement and improve coding
standards across organization

Perks to working with us at Kard • Flexible health insurance, including
dental/vision • Retirement plans • Unlimited vacation • Work from home (or
anywhere you like!) on Fridays • We're dog friendly, and have a labradoodle
(Kobi) in the office every day

If you are interested send an email to dan@getkard.com with a resume and a
note introducing yourself!

------
BayLabs
Bay Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE Bay Labs is actively hiring!

www.baylabs.io

Bay Labs combines deep learning, a type of artificial intelligence, with
cardiovascular imaging to help in the diagnosis and management of heart
disease, the leading cause of death in the world. To achieve this vision,
we've assembled a team of experts in machine learning, visual neuroscience,
physics, medical devices, regulatory affairs, and cardiology.

We’re looking for people who will bring a unique perspective in defining the
future of healthcare with us.

Learn more and apply here:

Software Architect:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9342f86?source=hackernews)

Experienced DevOps Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5f7440a5-00e8-411a-9803-871013...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5f7440a5-00e8-411a-9803-8710134b3dbb?source=hackernews)

Experienced Research Engineer, Deep Learning - Medical Imaging
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406c5ddb0?source=hackernews)

... and more!

------
barbarak
HRS InnovationHub | Berlin, Germany | Software Engineers | Full-time

The HRS Innovation Hub delivers integrated solutions to the business areas of
the HRS Group. Our international team is cross-functional and comprised of
experts in the fields of Agile Product Management, Software Engineering, UX/UI
Design and IT Operations. All products created by the Innovation Hub are being
hosted in the Amazon Web Services cloud and make use of state of the art
technologies such as Java, ReactJS, NodeJS, REST APIs and GraphQL.

We are hiring for:

* Fullstack Engineer - [https://jobs.hrs.de/en/jobs/job/217011/Full-stack_Developer_...](https://jobs.hrs.de/en/jobs/job/217011/Full-stack_Developer_m_f/)

* Frontend Engineer - [https://jobs.hrs.de/en/jobs/job/217010/Frontend_Developer_m_...](https://jobs.hrs.de/en/jobs/job/217010/Frontend_Developer_m_f/)

* Backend Engineer - [https://jobs.hrs.de/en/jobs/job/217007/Backend_Developer_Jav...](https://jobs.hrs.de/en/jobs/job/217007/Backend_Developer_Java_Spring_m_f/)

Email barbara.kryslak@hrs.de or apply online.

------
sjanaway
Bloom & Wild | Senior Ruby Developer | London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

We’re Bloom & Wild, the UK’s most loved online florist. We're using technology
to create the UK's fastest growing flower and gifting company, with cutting
edge tech work on user level personalisation in particular. We’ve created a
flower experience unlike any other by innovating at every stage of the
journey. With the leading app and website in the flower industry our customers
can explore our carefully curated range and checkout in seconds anywhere.

We’re hard-working with a relaxed culture, supportive of flexible working,
with a strong and collaborative vibe. Everyone is very sociable, with regular
company-wide lunches, drinks and Bloom & Go Wild trips. We use the best bits
of agile with a real focus on learning, through retros, stand-ups, code
reviews and plenty of chances to pair up and solve problems.

We're looking to find a Senior Ruby Developer

\- A strong Ruby on Rails developer who has experience in similar industries -
eCom, fast growth, operations focused business

\- Strong people/mentoring skills but stronger Ruby skills

There's much more information about us on our careers site:
[https://www.bloomandwild.com/careers](https://www.bloomandwild.com/careers)

------
whafro
PathAI | Front-End, Back-end Engineering | Boston, MA | Full-time | VISA,
ONSITE | [https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com)

PathAI is looking for back-end, front-end, and platform engineers to help lead
and expand a platform that is already helping detect cancer faster and more
accurately while paving the way toward personalized medicine.

We have a modern stack with a mix of Java and Python, alongside a Vue-powered
front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have a great
engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance efforts. We're
a technology company working within healthcare, not a healthcare company
trying to leverage technology.

We're making some major decisions around the direction of the platform, so
we're especially excited to bring on tech leads, but early- and mid-career
developers who have great software engineering chops can find a great home
here as well.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, SALARY:100-160k,
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backed ($8.1m Series A from Shasta & Forerunner)
direct-to-consumer pet health brand on a mission to disrupt the $60 Billion
pet food industry. Our products are human-quality, personalised and
manufactured on demand.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in
software development. We’re building a subscription based e-commerce business
from the ground up and have plenty of interesting problems to solve. Our aim
is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time production,
customised products and best in class customer support. We have CI and CD
processes in place, and make use of docker-based microservices via Iron.io. We
have plenty of challenges to tackle from building node APIs to bin-packing
problems to optimising fulfillment operations.

We're looking for a mid/senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing
backend code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react (and redux),
node, postgres, docker and aws. If this sounds like you reach out at
info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
piusl123_-
Medopad | Software Engineer | London, UK | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://medopad.com](https://medopad.com)

At Medopad we're developing the next generation of healthtech products that
will revolutionise the health and wellbeing industry. Our portfolio of
products are currently being used by diverse industries such as healthcare
providers, pharma, governments and the insurance industries. Our core product
is a remote patient monitoring app with thin clients (iOS and Android)
connected to our backend infrastructure via various APIs.

As an engineer here, you'll contribute ideas to new product initiatives or
help to innovate our existing products.

Frontend stack: React, Redux, ES6, SASS, and webpack Backend stack: Java,
Spring Boot, MySQL, Amazon AWS (EC2, S3, SQS, SNS, SES, RDS, Lambda)

Please click to learn more: Frontend
[https://jobs.lever.co/medopad/3a39e566-6aa1-4f67-968b-3ca012...](https://jobs.lever.co/medopad/3a39e566-6aa1-4f67-968b-3ca01252cade)
Backend:
[https://jobs.lever.co/medopad/ef8e7eea-460a-4e2a-bdb3-9aa43f...](https://jobs.lever.co/medopad/ef8e7eea-460a-4e2a-bdb3-9aa43f379968)

------
lambdawitch
The New York Public Library | Senior Mobile Engineer | NYC

The New York Public Library is reshaping the world of e-books and library
lending with its SimplyE and Open eBooks mobile applications. These e-reading
apps let people connect to their local libraries, check out e-books free of
charge, and begin reading effortlessly.

Our small and dedicated team is looking for a mobile software engineer who
shares our passion of improving public access to information. At the main NYPL
branch near Bryant Park, you'll experience the pleasure of working full-time
on open-source software, enjoy a healthy work-life balance, and be proud to
know you're improving the lives of users around the country.

While we offer the opportunity to learn and develop for both Android and iOS,
only knowledge of one platform is necessary when coming in:

– If you're an Android developer, you should have a strong command of Java and
Gradle, be intimately familiar with Google's Material Design guidelines, and
know your way around the usual SDKs. While our existing codebase is primarily
written in Java, we make use of Kotlin for new development whenever possible.

– If you're an iOS developer, you'll need to be competent with both of Apple's
languages: We're using Swift for all new development, but we have an existing
codebase that makes heavy use of Objective-C too. You should also have
experience with Apple's SDKs, be able to effortlessly apply Apple's human
interface guidelines, and be comfortable doing library-based development via
Carthage or CocoaPods.

In addition to one or both of the above, you should:

– have an interest in working with the open-source community,

– be willing to participate in a mutual code review process with your peers,

– understand how to build responsive user interfaces via concurrency, and

– be proficient with Git, GitHub, and related workflows.

Special consideration will be given to candidates with:

– knowledge of the EPUB format,

– experience building accessible applications, or

– a solid understanding of functional programming.

Send your résumé to nypldigitaljobs@nypl.org and let us know why you're eager
to join our team!

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Full-time (ONSITE) |
[https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes Python,
Rust, and ES6 Javascript, and we write everything from D3 visualizations to
low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring for a microbial
genomics scientist position.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary, meaningful
above-market equity, and the chance to be an early employee in a well-
positioned startup. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area.

Please apply here: [https://jobs.onecodex.com/](https://jobs.onecodex.com/)

------
bobmagoo
Tableau Software | Security Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Tableau's Product Security team is scaling up! We're looking for an
operationally-focused security engineer. If you're specifically interested in
security work, please shoot me a message.

* Security Engineer - [https://tableaurefer.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=DxfBe#job/ahBzf...](https://tableaurefer.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=DxfBe#job/ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgIDQqeuasggM)

Requisite blurb about Tableau: Tableau Software is a company on a mission. We
help people see and understand their data. After a highly successful IPO in
2013, Tableau has become a market-defining company in the business
intelligence industry. Our culture is casual and high-energy. We are
passionate about our product and our mission and we are loyal to each other
and our company. We value work/life balance, efficiency, simplicity,
freakishly friendly customer service, and making a difference in the world!

Note: Please only contact me if you're an individual (no recruiters/staff aug
companies) that wants to do production systems security engineering.

If you want to apply, please email me at behle@tableau.com so I can put you
into the system. Cheers!

------
hashraf
TripAdvisor | iOS Engineer - Hotels Team | Needham, MA | Onsite

TripAdvisor, the world’s largest travel site, is looking for a talented iOS
engineer in the Hotels Business Unit. The TripAdvisor apps (iOS and Android)
have been downloaded more than 100 million times, ranked as one of the most
downloaded travel apps in the world. We are helping hundreds of millions of
travellers to “Know better, Book better, Go better” for their trips.

We move quickly - projects are short (generally 3-7 days), and we release
frequently. You'll ship code almost every week, and the features you create
will be used by millions of people every day. Although you will be primarily
working on iOS, you will be exposed to the full stack development, including
iOS/Android native, the API layer, the service layer, and down to the
database. TripAdvisor is well known for having an extremely strong engineering
organization - you'll be working with the best, playing with cool toys and
getting stuff done, in the most impactful area of an incredibly profitable,
growing, fun company.

Apply: [https://careers.tripadvisor.com/job/TRINUS565/Senior-iOS-
Eng...](https://careers.tripadvisor.com/job/TRINUS565/Senior-iOS-Engineer)

------
derekrb
Uplift Financial (inbcubating at Cogo Labs) | Front-End Engineer |
Cambridge/Boston, MA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME, VISA

The world of consumer finance is complex and poorly understood. Uplift
Financial simplifies the process of making better financial decisions. Today,
our focus is helping consumers find credit products that actually help them
get on the right track - no payday loans here. As we grow, we'll be adding new
product categories until we're a trusted advisor for every decision in our
users' financial lives.

We're looking for a front-end engineer to help us build and optimize elegant
and usable interfaces to connect our users to these products. Our sites are
built with Django (Python) on the back-end and, for now, fairly simple
HTML/CSS/JS up front. If you have strong opinions about how we could make
things better, we want to hear from you.

We're housed in Cogo Labs, an incubator with 10+ years' experience building
businesses on the web, including EverQuote (IPO), Autotegrity (acquired, ADP),
and CourseAdvisor (acquired, WaPo). Cogo's founders were early investors in
other Boston success stories like TripAdvisor and CarGurus. Learn more at
www.cogolabs.com

Reach me directly at derek@cogolabs.com to learn more - looking forward to
talking!

------
nlittlepoole
Sigma Ratings | NYC | Software Engineers (React) | Full-time | Remote or
Onsite

Our ratings and data platform - Insight - are helping global banks, private
equity firms, and clients in emerging markets more clearly understand and
manage non financial risk. In a . nutshell we help companies understand who
they are working with so that they don't accidentally become a part of a chain
of money laundering or corruption.

Just last week, one of our Founders was on CNBC
([https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/06/28/financial-
institutions...](https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/06/28/financial-institutions-
in-middle-east-seem-to-be-lower-risk-than-others-ceo.html)) and our other
Founder testified in front of Congress
([https://youtu.be/G0gyd9icEuI?t=1635](https://youtu.be/G0gyd9icEuI?t=1635)).

We use Docker on AWS' Fargate along with RDS Postgres. We have backend
services in Scala (Application Backends), Python (Data Science and
Engineering) and Golang (Core Services) with front end in React. Looking right
now primarily for someone strong in React to work on our Insight Platform,
Scala is a plus.

Would love to hear from you, hiring@sigmaratings.com

------
patl
Cordial | San Diego, CA | Multiple positions, primarily Software & QA
Engineers | Full-time | Onsite

Cordial is the next-generation messaging platform built on real-time data. We
empower brands to create rich personalized experiences across multiple message
channels and simplify data management for marketers.

Our stack includes a lot of React, Backbone, PHP, MongoDB, Elasticsearch,
Docker and Kubernetes, and we work with some of the biggest names in
eCommerce.

In addition to competitive salary, healthcare, and equity we offer:

    
    
       unlimited time off
       parking reimbursement
       gym reimbursement
       phone reimbursement
       computer of your choice
       cold brew and Kefir Soda on tap w/ free office snacks
    
    

We're hiring across our organization, but in particular are looking for a
Software Quality Engineer, and a Site Reliability Engineer to join the team
here in San Diego. If this sounds like a good fit for you please reach out at
the job listings below or email me directly at tech-jobs@cordial.com

[https://angel.co/cordial-2/jobs/](https://angel.co/cordial-2/jobs/)
[https://cordial.com/careers/](https://cordial.com/careers/)

------
risevfx
RISE Visual Effects Studios | Systems Administrator | fulltime | ONSITE |
Berlin

Ever worked with 56Gb RoCE, Infiniband and storage clusters ? Would you like
to work on movies seen by millions of people ?

At Rise, our passionate artists work on Visual Effects at the highest
international level.

Responsabilities: \- develop and maintain our physical, virtual server and
storage infrastructure and our artist workstations \- deploy software and
manage configurations via our puppet infrastructure \- provide system and
software support to all users \- maintain and oversee our data sets including
active projects data, backups and archives \- evaluate and recommend emerging
technologies to increase performance, reliability and manageability \- enforce
and improve our security policies \- resolve critical outages in the shortest
time

Requirements : \- very experienced in Windows and Linux system administration,
IP networks, HW setup, maintainance and troubleshooting \- ability to work
autonomously, with minimal supervision and be very self organized \- have a
drive to improve and constantly learn new skills \- have a friendly, always
ready to help behaviour toward our staff and clients \- good knowledge of at
least one scripting language like bash or python

Pluses : \- experience with puppet / foreman, FREEIPA / AD, distributed FS
(BeeGFS, Ceph, ...), HA systems (proxmox, ...)

Here is what we can offer to you: \- exiting work with a friendly team, lots
of fun and off work activities \- to get close to the HPC world and other
state of the art technologies \- a fair salary

Please apply by email to jobs@risefx.com

------
amsully
NeuralFrame | Data Engineer / Healthcare Integration Engineer | FULL-TIME |
Boston/Cambridge, MA or Greenwich, CT or Remote | neuralframe.com

Help us build healthcare technology that looks good and performs as good as it
looks! Our initial product will be moving out of Beta over the next 6 months
and we are looking to expand our engineering team.

About us

NeuralFrame is a small, privately funded company looking to expand our
engineering team to accelerate our delivery goals. We are product-focused and
working on many interesting technical challenges across natural language
processing, knowledge representation, machine learning, metric analysis
(predictive analytics), and user experience.

Ideal candidate: \- Experience integrating healthcare technology in a HIPAA
Compliant setting.

\- Experience with healthcare infrastructure integration (ie. Hospital
networks).

\- Experience delivering secure and resilient cloud applications.

Skills & Requirements

\- Experience or willingness to learn python. (Python first, optimize later
mentality)

\- Experience with object-oriented programming (ie. C++, Java, Go).

\- Experience/Interest: Best healthcare practices (HIPAA, Security, Integrity,
Resilience), DevOps (Kubernetes, Docker, git), Webapp technology (Meteor,
Mongo, Node)

\- An entrepreneurial mindset is a plus. Prioritizing goals and always
considering the big picture.

Subject: "HackerNews Application" \- Apply through email
alex[dot]sullivan[at]neuralframe[dot]com

------
agentile
Follow Up Boss | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.followupboss.com/about/](https://www.followupboss.com/about/)

We are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a
bootstrapped, profitable company started back in April of 2011. We are a
remote company with a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

More about how we work:
[https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj](https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj)

We are looking to hire 1-2 Senior Full Stack Engineers. Solve challenging
technical problems and put your skills to the test every day. We've processed
over a billion emails; per month we send nearly 3 million text messages and
handle 700k+ minutes of call time for tens of thousands of active customers.

Expertise in front end technologies, we use React, JavaScript, CSS. Expertise
in back end technologies, we use PHP, Aurora, Postgres, Redis, to name a few.

You should have a successful track record for working remotely and can clearly
show in past experience the value you specifically brought to the team and to
the company you worked for.

Full job listing and specific skills we are looking for / Apply at
[https://grnh.se/3n8auf](https://grnh.se/3n8auf)

~~~
zerego
Is it worldwide remote ? or the developer needs to live in the US ?

------
ASchubert
Invia Group Germany| (Senior) Android Developer (m/f)| Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE | RELOCATION and VISA Support

The Invia Group is a pan-European market leader in online travel sales and
brings together leading travel portals in Europe under one roof. From package
holidays to tailored tours, from business trips to family breaks.

We are looking for a talented (Senior) Android Developer (m/f) with an
intrinsic curiosity in technological innovations for our mobile team in
Berlin. Currently, we are working on a relaunch of this app with the goal to
create a more intuitive and exciting experience for our customers with state
of the art technologies. This is your chance to develop and build applications
for millions of users and impact the future of the online travel industry.

Our tech stack: Kotlin, Coroutines, Dagger 2, Retrofit, MVVM with
unidirectional data flow, Github/Travis Ci. Your tasks:

* Develop the fluege.de Android App using cutting-edge technologies * Collaborate with developers, designers and product managers to develop and create new features * You create and analyze automated tests

To find out more and apply just follow the link:
[http://bit.ly/AndroidBerlin](http://bit.ly/AndroidBerlin)

In case you have any questions, do not hesitate and contact Alexander Schubert
via jobs@invia.de

We are also looking for Front End Developer (m/f) and Back End Developer (m/f)
just have a look at our career-page =>
[http://bit.ly/InviaCareer](http://bit.ly/InviaCareer)

------
aarongray
Fleetio | Senior iOS / Android Software Engineer | Full-time REMOTE or ONSITE
at HQ in Birmingham, AL | [https://www.fleetio.com/](https://www.fleetio.com/)

As a Senior Mobile Software Engineer at Fleetio, you'll join a talented team
at an established and healthy startup. You'll not only help us build
incredible mobile apps, you'll have a strong voice in every step of the
development life cycle. We're looking for someone who's ready to be a leader
and place their mark on software that's used by thousands of fleets around the
world.

You’ll work on our native mobile apps, Fleetio Go and Fleetio Parts. Both apps
use Ionic for the UI, but the most difficult and interesting problems are
built on native iOS and Android code. We're looking for someone with enough
native iOS or Android experience to understand the patterns and pitfalls of
building native apps for mobile workforces. We feel that our UI framework is
easy to pick up and work in, so we're really targeting someone with deep
experience in native patterns such as notifications, messaging, data
synchronization, and location services.

Tech Stack: ionic, objective-c, java, ios, android, angular 5, typescript

Perks: 100% health / dental insurance, 401(k), Meaningful equity, Dependent
Care FSA, Generous PTO and holidays, Mac laptop, professional development
budget, Wellness initiatives, Monthly catered lunches, Remote-first culture

Apply:
[https://fleetio.workable.com/j/73EC2149DA](https://fleetio.workable.com/j/73EC2149DA)

------
chuhnk
Micro | Software Engineer | REMOTE or On-Site | Full time

Micro is simplifying cloud-native development. It's a London based technology
company which builds open source tools, primarily the micro toolkit
[https://github.com/micro/micro](https://github.com/micro/micro) and the go-
micro framework [https://github.com/micro/go-
micro](https://github.com/micro/go-micro).

I'm looking at building out the founding team with those who want to solve
distributed systems problems and create something of real value. Currently
speaking to investors about raising a seed round of $1-2m with the right
founding team onboard. You should have no disillusions, everyone will be paid
a fair market salary to work on Open Source, do training, speak at meetups,
conferences and help build something that already has strong traction. The
goal is to build the Spring of 2020.

Our future work will involve machine learning as we move from not just making
cloud-native apps distributed but also intelligent.

If this is of interest ping me at asim@micro.mu or dm me in the slack at
[http://slack.micro.mu](http://slack.micro.mu)

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Machine Learning, Enterprise Sales
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)
Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We work with companies of all sizes, from innovative startups to Fortune
500 manufacturers. Machine Learning Engineers | $150k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is building a world-class machine learning team that can
push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian optimization.
You will have the opportunity to innovate in machine learning at a small
startup.

\---> This position requires experience with statistical learning theory and
software development.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals. With
junior and senior positions available, non-sales backgrounds are perfectly
acceptable given a willingness to learn and improve.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
alanxu
BAMTECH Media | Senior Software Engineer, Media Engineering | Full Time |
ONSITE (New York, NY) or REMOTE (US Only)

BAMTECH Media is looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join the Media
Engineering Team. BAMTECH Media develops premium digital media products for
many of our partners. The products we build, such as MLB.TV, NHL.TV,
PlayStation Vue and ESPN+ are paving the way for the next-generation media and
sport technologies. Media Engineering works on building out scalable
distributed systems for media production pipeline that is core to our
products. If you are interested in joining us in the pursuit of not only
crafting new media products but also enjoying the products you build, we are
interested in hearing from you. Technologies include Java, Spring, Scala, full
AWS stack, Reactive Programming. Experience in these is preferred but not
required.

If you're open to learning new things, or excited to expand your skillset in
these areas, please apply by visiting [https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-
york/sr-software-engi...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/sr-
software-engineer-media-engineering/391/6746812) or message me directly.

------
shawndimantha
Peterson Center on Healthcare | Senior Front-End Engineer, Senior Back-End
Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE | New York, NY
[http://petersonhealthcare.org/](http://petersonhealthcare.org/)

We're looking for a senior full-stack engineers, one with a focus on the back-
end (Ruby on Rails & Python) and one with a focus on the front-end (React &
some Rails) to round out our development team focused on building software
solutions that accelerate the modernization and transformation of the US
healthcare system, starting with primary care.

Your potential impact: \- millions of patients with access to higher quality,
more affordable care through a thriving primary care system \- reduce burnout
and bring back joy in work for thousands of primary care physicians \-
reduction in annual healthcare spend by ~$100B+

Please send your resume and a few words on why you'd like to join us to me
(Shawn): sdimantha (at) petersonhealthcare [dot] org

[https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/senior-front-end-
engi...](https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/senior-front-end-engineer)
[https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/senior-back-end-
engin...](https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/senior-back-end-engineer)

Our tech stack: Ruby on Rails, React, PostgreSQL, Python, Aptible (HIPAA
compliant AWS)

Interview process: - 30 min 1st round call with me - 30 min 2nd round tech
screen with an engineer - 3 hour take home exercise - 5 hour onsite with
broader team

------
a_ds_at_atd
American Tire Distributors | Charlotte, NC | Data Scientist/Principal Data
Scientist | Full-time | Visa | Onsite

Our our advanced analytics team at American Tire Distributors (ATD) is looking
for a Data Scientist and Principal Data scientist to help move the company
forward in its effort to transform with advanced analytics. For both positions
we're looking for someone with extensive hands-on experience in ML and
optimization. Specifically experience with a mix of Python, R,
supervised/unsupervised learning, RShiny/Tableau, and linear/nonlinear/integer
programming. For the Principal position, we're looking for someone with more
managerial experience (but still able to do hands-on coding work at a high
level).

Though we're part of a much larger organization, our team is small, intimate,
fast, and super fun to work in. Compensation is competitive, not just for the
Southeast but for the entire country.

Here is the job posting ([https://atd-us.jobs.net/en-US/job/principal-data-
scientist/J...](https://atd-us.jobs.net/en-US/job/principal-data-
scientist/J3V4DN72WPXZ5XSGJGQ)), but you can also contact me directly at
anbrooks at atd-us.com

Thanks!

------
mdouglas_1
Personal Project - Self-funded Cali/Fl - Remote is fine as long as results are
obtained

Project Duration/Compensation - Less than a week - TBD (less than $1K)

I'm posting this here in the hopes that short term projects are ok/valid and
welcome. (If not, I aplogize)

A crawling project is running into consistency issues in terms of the returned
data/content. The crawler targets a dynamic site (no curl/wget) requiring a
headless browser solution. The apparent issue - the crawler runs into
"issues", and as a result returns inconsistent content. However, if the
process iterates/loops it will eventually get the correct content. The test
URLs work with a live browser FF/Chrome/Etc and return the result in a few
secs. The test crawler often takes minutes!

The current stack for the crawler -- Centos7/Py/Selenium/Chrome (headless)

I'm looking for someone who has serious skills in the domain of headless
browser crawling, with a deep/thorough understanding of possible issues with
crawling. The goal is to have the crawler return the correct results in a
minimum amount of time.

Current possible issues to investigate/solve/handle: -Gateway Timeout Issues
-Page Not Found Issues -Other Incorrect/Weird Content!

I'm also willing to contemplate that a consistent crawl can't be achieved, but
I'm fairly certain the goal can be accomplished.

If anyone wants to reply for more information, or to discuss, feel free to
ping me and let's see what happens.

Thanks

-bruce badouglas@gmail.com

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, DevOps, iOS, data engineers |
H1B Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, iOS,
DevOps and data engineers to join our growing engineering team.

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795)

iOS Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1145234](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1145234)

Senior Data Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1205826](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1205826)

------
neiljohnson
New Vector (Matrix.org & Riot.im) | Senior Frontend Developer| Lead Designer |
London, UK, Rennes, Fr | REMOTE or ONSITE | Full-time | Team of 20 growing
rapidly

New Vector backs the Matrix.org and Riot.im projects for open secure
decentralised communication. Our mission is to create a universal open network
and protocol for real-time communication. Recently the French government
announced that they will build their messaging infrastructure on Matrix
technology
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16933736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16933736))

Our flagship client Riot.im has grown exponentially since launch in 2016. Our
(lofty) aim is to disrupt incumbent centralized services like Slack, WhatsApp
and Discord by bringing to bear the unique open ecosystem of Matrix.org

If you would like to know more, either write to us at jobs@riot.im or reach
out to me via Riot.im on @neilj:matrix.org

A full specs live here

\- Frontend Engineer [https://new-
vector.workable.com/jobs/659266](https://new-vector.workable.com/jobs/659266)

\- Lead Designer [https://new-vector.workable.com/j/6F95E03852](https://new-
vector.workable.com/j/6F95E03852)

A bit about our culture and values lives here -
[https://vector.im/](https://vector.im/)

Even if you are not a perfect match for the above get in touch anyway, we’re
always keen to talk to people interested in Matrix.

------
hanspeter
Frontend Developer With Vue.js Skills | Full time | Copenhagen | Onsite
(preferred) or Remote [https://www.worksome.dk/jobs/job-
frontend-2018/](https://www.worksome.dk/jobs/job-frontend-2018/) Backend
Laravel Developer | Full time | Copenhagen | Onsite (preferred) or Remote
[https://www.worksome.dk/jobs/job-backend-
laravel-2018/](https://www.worksome.dk/jobs/job-backend-laravel-2018/)

Join Worksome [[https://www.worksome.dk/](https://www.worksome.dk/)] - a
rising startup company, where you'll have impact from day one. In Worksome you
will tackle challenging issues of scale, reliability and security while
delivering an enjoyable user experience to our user base. If you love writing
code and like seeing your work being used by lots of real users, then come
talk to us.

We expect that you have relevant experience working with backend in webbased
apps. You may be a senior with years of professional work experience or you
may be a junior with a couple of your own cool projects to show off.

Worksome is a platform for highly skilled freelance talents within IT, Digital
marketing, Design, Leadership, Engineering, Management and a long tail of
niche skills in various fields. We’re the new digital hub for professional
freelancers and consultants. We launched 18 months ago and now have 5000+
selected freelance professionals and 2000 companies using the platform. We’re
consistently growing double-digit every month and have recently secured
funding.

Apply by contacting hanspeter@worksome.dk

------
ryanrende
ActionIQ | Software Engineers | NYC | www.actioniq.com Startup Series B
Funding from Andreessen Horowitz ($30M) & Sequoia ($15M)

ActionIQ is an NYC based enterprise startup focused on transforming the
traditional database stack and redefining how it is built and used. We focus
on leveraging rich behavioral data to provide teams with more powerful
actionable insights. This is a super complex and technical problem. It also
requires a beautiful and intuitive UI to obscure away the complexity and
enable enterprises to fully utilize all the data they have on their customers.

We're a deep tech company looking for engineers across the stack, including:

Sr. Fullstack Engineer Sr. Backend Engineer Lead Site Reliability Engineer

Tech:

Scala, JavaScript, TypeScript, Immutable.js, React, Play Framework, Spark, AWS
and more.

Culture:

Team outings - Weekly team lunches - Yearly retreat - Plenty of vacation -
Comfortable office - Lunch & learns

If you're interested in learning more, email ryan.rende@actioniq.com or apply
online at [http://bit.ly/2E1R8Th](http://bit.ly/2E1R8Th)

Engineering Philosophy - [http://bit.ly/2EaXiEU](http://bit.ly/2EaXiEU)
TechCrunch - [http://tcrn.ch/2z1tFTh
Andreessen](http://tcrn.ch/2z1tFTh Andreessen) Press -
[https://a16z.com/2017/10/23/actioniq/](https://a16z.com/2017/10/23/actioniq/)

~~~
repsilat
Your first line is a bit confusing in the context of other posts here -- made
me think that the job had something to do with Series B funding and the pay
range was 15-30 million dollars a year.

------
tankdoan
Farmers Business Network℠ | Backend Engineer | San Carlos, CA | Fulltime,
ONSITE

Our Company

At Farmers Business Network, we’re democratizing information from thousands of
farmers to help them make better decisions in an opaque market. With the
world’s largest unbiased agricultural dataset, we’ve disrupted the industry
with our products including:

* FBN Direct: Our online store for chemical inputs saves our members tens of thousands of dollars by surfacing market data, alternative products, and transparent pricing * Seed Finder: Provides agricultural analytics for better decisions, and economic analytics to keep them from being ripped off * Profit Center: Provides up to date local market data and analysis, saving members time and helping them find better deals

We’re upsetting the status quo, and our members and investors (Series D 190
mil) to love us for that.

Your Role Agriculture combines complex biological, mechanical, meteorological,
chemical, and economic systems. Our engineering team needs help with:

* Building infrastructure to efficiently process, transform, and analyze large amounts of data from these systems * Building services to enable farmers to derive insights and take actions based our unique dataset * Enabling our data science team to perform complex analyses

Apply:[https://boards.greenhouse.io/farmersbusinessnetwork/jobs/200...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/farmersbusinessnetwork/jobs/200927)
Or email me at tan+hn@farmersbusinessnetwork.com

Our Stack/Buzzwords: AWS, Big Data, Docker, Python, React, Agriculture

------
daiware-account
DaiWare | ML, Backend, Integration, and Full Stack Software Engineers |
Baltimore (Onsite), or Anywhere (Remote) | Full Time DaiWare is a startup
building machine learning, and artificial intelligence solutions for
addressing chronic care. We are led by a founding team with decades of
experience in healthcare, dynamical systems, streaming data-systems, and with
experienced clinical and business advisors. Our first product tackles illness
that impacts 30-million people and represents a $23B market. We are deployed
and are building out our engineering team to scale and harden our real-time
platform. We are developing a state-of-art data systems stack for
operationalizing safe, reliable ML and data flows for addressing chronic care
needs. This builds on Kubernetes, Tensorflow, Spark, Kafka, Postgres,
Redshift, Python, on AWS. We're looking for the following positions, and offer
competitive compensation and benefits packages: - ML Engineer - Backend
Platform Engineer - Integration (Forward Deployed) Engineer - Full Stack
Engineer Your work will immediately impact patient lives in active
deployments. Feel free to reach out to me (CEO) directly at tom@daiware.com

~~~
daiware-account
DaiWare | ML, Backend, Integration, and Full Stack Software Engineers |
Baltimore (Onsite), or Anywhere (Remote) | Full Time DaiWare is a startup
building solutions for addressing chronic care. We are led by a founding team
with decades of experience in healthcare, dynamical systems, streaming data-
systems, and have experienced clinical and business advisors. Our first
product tackles illness that impacts 30-million people and represents a $23B
market.

    
    
      We are building our engineering team to continue development of our real-time platform. We have a data systems stack for ML and data flow for addressing chronic care needs that is nearing production. This builds on Kubernetes, Tensorflow, Spark, Kafka, Postgres, Redshift, and Python, on AWS. We're looking for the following positions, and offer competitive compensation and benefits packages: 
    

\- ML Engineer \- Backend Platform Engineer \- Integration Engineer \- Full
Stack Engineer.

Your work will help us address real-world important and life-changing
problems. Feel free to reach out to me (CEO) directly at tom@daiware.com

------
new2hn
Petuum | Senior Software Engineer, Senior Data Scientist | Pittsburgh, PA |
ONSITE, VISA |
[http://www.petuum.com/careers.html](http://www.petuum.com/careers.html)

Petuum is building a platform for easily running distributed machine learning.

The company was spun out of a Carnegie Mellon research group about two years
ago, and we have raised $108 million through Series A + B funding to support
our rapid growth.

The Petuum development platform and gallery of AI building blocks work with
any programming language and any type of data, allowing managers and analysts
to quickly build AI applications without any coding, while engineers and data
scientists can further enhance applications as needed.

What we look for: Competent engineering acumen. 3-5 years of relevant industry
experience in some/most of the following:

* For front-end engineering: Typescript, Angular and D3.

* For back-end engineering: Python, C++, Go, CUDA, Spark and Kubernetes.

* Data science: Building and deploying a production-quality TensorFlow/PyTorch/DyNet model. Working with popular Python data science libraries. Background in statistics/optimization/computer vision/ natural language processing.

We are hiring for our Pittsburgh and Sunnyvale offices.

------
JonnyB_WoodMac
Wood Mackenzie | Principal & Senior Engineers | Edinburgh / London / Houston |
Full-time | Onsite | [https://www.woodmac.com](https://www.woodmac.com)

Wood Mackenzie is a trusted source of intelligence, enriching lives by
empowering clients with unique insight into the world’s natural resources.

Wood Mackenzie is undergoing a transformation, introducing modern data
technologies and architectures. At its core is a streaming data platform,
built on top of Kafka, which serves as the data backbone – ingesting data from
a wide variety of sources, providing processing services and ultimately making
this data available to systems, products and services.

This is a hands-on technical role. Leading by example, the successful
candidate will be a technical authority within the data engineering team. They
will act as the liaison between research, data science and other disciplines,
to review output, measure quality and identify solutions.

The successful candidate will have a strong technology background, and
understand the challenges of building a modern data-centric business. Proven
technical experience working on large data transformation projects, coupled
with the ability to articulate ideas effectively across all business areas are
key attributes that the successful candidate will possess.

 _Key technologies - • Kafka • React.js • AWS • ElasticSearch_

 _What we offer - • Competetive Salary • 25 days Vacation (+Public) • Flexible
Environment • Good benefits • Great Pension / 401k_

Get in touch at Jonny (dot) Baird at woodmac.com for an informal chat, or
leave any questions below.

------
danamkaplan
CircleUp | Data Engineering, Machine Learning, Data Science | San Francisco,
CA | Fulltime, Onsite | [https://circleup.com](https://circleup.com)

CircleUp’s mission is to help entrepreneurs thrive by giving them the
resources and capital they need. This is accomplished with our in-house
developed platform Helio [https://medium.com/@ryancaldbeck/announcing-the-
launch-of-he...](https://medium.com/@ryancaldbeck/announcing-the-launch-of-
helio-b06458a27af)

We are working on challenging problems in information retrieval and being able
to develop an in-depth knowledge graph of all private consumer packaged good
(CPG) companies. We are mining vast amounts of data to successfully rewrite
the rules on how private companies are evaluated.

Our primary tools are Python3, Spark, Docker, Airflow, and AWS but we are a
small Engineering/DS team and always happy to hear new and impactful ideas.

Senior Data Scientist: [https://circleup.com/job/senior-data-
scientist/](https://circleup.com/job/senior-data-scientist/)

Machine Learning Engineer: [https://circleup.com/job/machine-learning-
engineer/](https://circleup.com/job/machine-learning-engineer/)

Data Engineer: [https://circleup.com/job/software-engineer-
data/](https://circleup.com/job/software-engineer-data/)

Please reach out to mstockton@circleup.com for more information.

------
chaghalibaghali
Brightcove / Zencoder (YC 2010) | London, UK / Scottsdale, Arizona | ONSITE |
Full-Time | Go (Golang)

<< Email address is in my profile >> / Apply at:

Senior Software Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/aa08f3a51](https://grnh.se/aa08f3a51) Software Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/a95cf7c71](https://grnh.se/a95cf7c71)

We're currently looking for Software Engineers of all levels for our video
delivery team.

You’ll get to work as part of a small team on a system that operates at a huge
scale, powering some of the biggest SVOD and AVOD services in the world.

Our codebase is almost entirely Go, but we’re happy to help you learn on the
job if you have experience in another language.

We are looking for smart, creative, collaborative and fun people who have a
desire to work in a fast paced environment building scalable cloud based
services for video processing and streaming.

Requirements:

\- Experience in Go is a plus, but we're also happy to train people.

\- Any sort of video tech experience is a big plus, but not required.

\- All our products run in AWS. So experience using AWS cloud services (S3,
SQS, SNS, SWF, EMR etc.) is a plus.

\- Need to be comfortable working with Linux and have a good understanding of
OS internals.

~~~
zerego
Any positions for the frontend, for the video player ?

------
pfranchise
BHW | Austin, TX | App Developers | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://thebhwgroup.com/](https://thebhwgroup.com/)

About BHW: BHW is a web and mobile app development agency. We have been
consistently selected as one of the top development agencies in Austin and
have been selected as one of the best places to work in Austin each of the
past 3 years. We work with large corporations, non-profits, state
organizations, and start-ups.

What we are looking for: 2+ years of development experience. Moderate to
strong familiarity with some (or many) of the following
technologies/languages: Javascript, React, React Native, Go, C#, PostgreSQL,
SQL Server

Nice perks of the job: 40 hour work weeks, Any optional overtime is paid on
the next check, Flexible hours, Paid lunches, Frequent company events, Quiet
offices with motorized standing desks and great gear, Healthy and growing
company, Fantastic benefits (insurance, 401k, etc.), Ability to consistently
work on new projects and use new frameworks/technologies, Casual and inviting
company culture

To apply: [https://thebhwgroup.com/careers](https://thebhwgroup.com/careers)

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Engineering Frontend, Backend, Machine Learning, Javascript |
Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite | [https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a small startup (9 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to convert text content to video. We've
found that what we're building is very attractive to marketing teams from lots
of different organizations and we've got tons of interesting NLP, artificial
intelligence, video rendering, and web scaling technical challenges. We're
hiring a few different positions:

Senior Frontend Engineer (react, redux):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-
software...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-software-
engineer)

Senior Backend Engineer (django, elasticsearch, postgres, kubernetes):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327961-senior-backend-
software-...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327961-senior-backend-software-
engineer)

Senior ML Engineer (tensorflow, natural language processing):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327960-senior-machine-
learning-...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327960-senior-machine-learning-
engineer)

Senior Javascript Developer (js architecture, webgl, canvas):
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/358395-senior-javascript-
develo...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/358395-senior-javascript-developer)

------
bckmn
Full-Stack Engineer | OfficeLuv | Chicago | Full-time, Onsite

We’re growing rapidly here at OfficeLuv and are looking for a Full-Stack
Engineer to help us continue the momentum! You will help develop, solve, and
produce the technology that helps power offices around the country where we
provide a unified platform for office ordering, management, and insights
([https://www.officeluv.com](https://www.officeluv.com)). You will work with
the small tech/product team to build applications in the cloud, in the
browser, and on phones that will iterate rapidly and provide direct benefit
both inside the company and externally. You will also help conduct customer
interviews and drive the product roadmap. We're building with some great tools
and ideas in mind, like 12-factor apps and service-oriented, API-first
architecture.

Apply here: [https://officeluv.applytojob.com/apply/Lv6mQy0m2I/Full-
Stack...](https://officeluv.applytojob.com/apply/Lv6mQy0m2I/Full-Stack-
Engineer?source=HN)

[https://officeluv.github.io](https://officeluv.github.io)

------
bredfield
Density | [http://density.io](http://density.io) | Syracuse + NYC + San
Francisco | On-site or Remote | Full-time | $100k-$130k + equity | Backend
Engineer

== What we build

Density combines a powerful people counter, a modern API, a dedication to
privacy, and a Sensor-as-a-Service business model. The system’s self-
installable sensors can be added above any relevant door or entryway. Users
then access always-on people count through our real-time API, allowing them to
measure and understand their physical space.

== Backend Engineer ===

\- Lead backend development on internal and customer facing projects,
utilizing Python and Django

\- Build APIs and data delivery mechanisms for applications such as web
dashboards, alerting & health systems, mobile applications, and third party
integrations

\- Contribute to frontend application development using ES6, React, and Redux

\- React to customer needs and feedback through tight-looped, iterative
development

\- Contribute to open source initiatives

\- Document and teach best practices across our stack

== Apply ==

[https://jobs.lever.co/density/48c5dc5b-b108-4fdd-
bfc8-bb3414...](https://jobs.lever.co/density/48c5dc5b-b108-4fdd-
bfc8-bb341445b165/apply?lever-source=hn)

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC, UK & India | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs)

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Backend Developer | Noida, IN | [https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-developer-
noida/](https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-developer-noida/)

Blockchain Developer | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/blockchain-
developer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/blockchain-developer/)

Product Designer (Mid-Level) | Shoreditch, UK |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/product-designer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/product-
designer/)

Senior Frontend Developer | Shoreditch, UK | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-
frontend-developer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-frontend-developer/)

Senior Mobile Product Manager | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-
product-manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-manager/)

Technical Project Manager | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/account-
manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/account-manager/)

------
kylemh
AutoGravity | Automative FinTech | Irvine, CA | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Senior Web
Developer (React) Posting: [https://grnh.se/t0k82f1](https://grnh.se/t0k82f1)
Who We Are:
[https://www.autogravity.com/about](https://www.autogravity.com/about) What We
Offer: Competitive salary, and industry-leading benefits including: 100% paid
health/vision/dental insurance for employee and beneficiaries, unlimited PTO,
401k w/ 6% match, relocation assistance, company MacBook Pro & iPhone, and
$5,000 tuition reimbursement.

Technologies You Will Use: React, Redux, Jest, Node, Webpack, Sass, Cypress,
and Sentry.

What You'll Be Doing:

\-- Design and build new features for our Web app to enable delightful user
experiences

\-- Improve our code quality through writing unit tests, automated integration
tests, and a top-rate code review process

\-- Share technical solutions and product ideas through design review, paired
programming, and technical discussions

\-- Work seamlessly in an agile environment with product managers and
designers to understand end-user requirements, formulate use cases, and
implement pragmatic and effective technical solutions

------
morganjbruce
Onfido | Software Engineer, DevOps, Frontend, ML Engineer | London, UK;
Lisbon, Portugal | Onsite, Full-time, Visa

At Onfido we want to make it easy for people to prove their identity online
and help protect businesses from fraud.

We're looking for great engineers to help us build the future of online trust.
You'll join a group of thoughtful, curious, pragmatic engineers and
researchers who take pride in software we ship and hold ourselves to high
standards in an industry where privacy, security and reliability are crucial.

Some of the projects you'll work on:

\- Developing and industrializing machine learning and computer vision
techniques to rapidly identify physical and digital forgeries

\- Building tools to combine AI-driven verification with expert human insight
at high scale

\- Using pattern recognition and 3D imaging (among others!) to prevent
identity spoofing

\- Rich web dashboards to help customers understand their user base and fraud
exposure

Learn more about us on our blog at [https://medium.com/onfido-
tech](https://medium.com/onfido-tech)

Apply at [https://onfido.com/jobs](https://onfido.com/jobs) or email me
(morgan at onfido dot com) if you'd like to learn more!

------
hrbinary
Binary.com|DevOps Engineer|Full time|Onsite|Malaysia

Binary.com is seeking a driven, hands-on, and technically-gifted DevOps
Engineer for our technology group. Our IT team is responsible for the design,
development, and operation of our high-traffic ​web applications.

As our DevOps Engineer, you will have a critical role in our approach to our
​infrastructure and operations. The stability and scalability of our
applications have a direct impact on our bottom line. This means that you will
be taking on a mission critical role.

Preferable technical skills:

● Expertise in cloud solutions and infrastructure virtualization, including
AWS, Google Cloud Platform, and KVM

● Experience with Linux and open-source applications such as rsyslog, DHCP,
iptables, Postfix, NGINX, and initialization systems such as systemd and
SysVinit

● Extensive experience with TCP/IP networking, VPNs, and IPsec

● Knowledge of hardware and software firewalls, intrusion detection methods,
security systems, and DDoS protection

● Thorough knowledge of bash scripting, and experience with the Perl scripting
language

● Experience in Chef, Ansible, SaltStack, or similar configuration management
tools

● Experience in site reliability engineering (SRE)

● Experience in managing round-the-clock operations for incident resolution,
including alerts, rotations, and escalations

● Experience designing and working with high-availability web service
architecture

● Experience in application containerization

If interested, send your applications to hr@binary.com.

------
goparman
Data Theorem | Security, Software Engineering | Palo Alto, CA, USA | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME

Data Theorem scans & secures mobile applications. We have built a technology
to automatically scan and detect security and privacy issues in mobile Apps
(Android, and iOS). We work with large and small companies within various
industries (financial, tech, healthcare, etc.) and help them make their Apps
more secure. Primary languages are Python/JavaScript(React)/Java(Android). Any
Reverse Engineering skills are a plus, background in Security is not required.

For more detailed positions please visit:

* Frontend(React) [https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/RedMgx](https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/RedMgx)

* Python [https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/x4L7E](https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/x4L7E)

* Android RE [https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/7eBqek](https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/7eBqek)

If interested, please apply at jobs@datatheorem.com with Resume and mention
HackerNews

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | Pune, India

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular.

Requirement: 4+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written
tests, Cultural Interview, Social Economic Justice Round.

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune](http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
colinroper
Zeitgold | PM, Eng, and more | Full-time | Berlin and Tel Aviv | Onsite

• Product: An innovative machine-human hybrid AI-based solution that automates
complex small business workflows in accounting, bookkeeping, and payroll. In
essence, a data platform for small businesses that collects, structures and
manages all financial and administrative data streams.

• Why: Zeitgold enables entrepreneurs to focus on what they are truly
passionate about - their products and customers - and frees them from
paperwork. We are saving small business owners 10 hours per week and creating
clarity of mind.

• €14M+ Funding: Battery Ventures, HV Holtzbrinck Ventures, and a number of
well-known business angels from Germany, Silicon Valley, and Israel.

• Stack: React web, React native (Android and iOS apps), Python and Django,
GraphQL, Broad usage of AWS services, serverless architecture (AWS lambda),
Docker containers.

• Values: Startup mindset, Valuing others, Growth mindset, Strong convictions
loosely held, Striving for excellence

==Founding Team==

Founders of SumUp and former members of Israeli Defense Forces cybersecurity
unit 8200.

==Contact==

jobs@zeitgold.com | More info:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zeitgold](https://jobs.lever.co/zeitgold)

– Colin Roper, VP of Product @ Zeitgold

------
samsolomon
SalesLoft | Atlanta, GA | Onsite | Product Designers and UX Researchers

SalesLoft is a platform loved by salespeople everywhere. We build tools that
help them spend more time selling and less time managing software. In March
the Atlanta-Journal Constitution named us the #1 place to work in Atlanta.

Our design team is looking for experienced designers and researchers to join
our growing team. We've got a ton of interesting challenges to solve as we
move our software from small teams to teams of several-hundred people.

Product Designer
[https://salesloft.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=1181471](https://salesloft.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=1181471)

UX Researcher
[https://salesloft.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=1134292](https://salesloft.com/company/careers/?gh_jid=1134292)

We're also hiring engineering, sales and several other roles.
[https://salesloft.com/company/careers/](https://salesloft.com/company/careers/)

Feel free to email me, if you have any questions about the company or
role—sam.solomon -at- salesloft.com

------
NulabAmsHR
Nulab ([https://nulab-inc.com/](https://nulab-inc.com/)) - Amsterdam, the
Netherlands - ONSITE - VISA and basic relocation assistance provided.

Nulab is a team of fun-spirited innovators dedicated to creating software that
supports effective communication and collaboration. We are a small company
with a big heart and all of our products are handcrafted with love.

Nulab was founded in 2004. We are headquartered in Fukuoka, Japan, and have
offices in Tokyo, Kyoto, New York City, Amsterdam and Singapore.

The name ‘Nulab’ is a hybrid of the words ‘null’ and ‘laboratory;’ Nulab
generates new things from the null. We believe that great ideas can be built
from scratch.

Stack: Java, Go, GraphQL, Protobuf

Currently hiring:

API Integration Engineer: [https://nulab-inc.com/about/careers/api-
integration-engineer...](https://nulab-inc.com/about/careers/api-integration-
engineer-cacoo/)

Developer Advocate/Evangelist: [https://nulab-inc.com/about/careers/developer-
advocateevange...](https://nulab-inc.com/about/careers/developer-
advocateevangelist/)

------
xwinginc
Xwing | Senior Computer Vision - AI Research Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | ONSITE | angel.co/xwinginc

Xwing is a San Francisco-based startup working to increase human mobility by
developing autonomous flight capability for small passenger aircraft.

Role: Develop new computer vision and AI-based functionalities for autonomous
aviation. Apply today at [https://bit.ly/2N1FWev](https://bit.ly/2N1FWev)

Responsibilities: \+ Research and prototype new approaches and techniques \+
Design and implement segmentation, classification, and tracking algorithms \+
Select and test novel sensors to optimize performance \+ Identify and
implement system performance metrics

Required Skills: \+ Five years of relevant research or industry experience \+
Solid knowledge of a deep learning framework (TensorFlow, Torch, neon...) \+
Knowledge of computer vision (OpenCV) and parallel computing libraries ( CUDA,
OpenCL,...) \+ Experience building a project from the ground up using deep
learning or machine learning to process image or point cloud data \+ Expertise
in a programming language, with high proficiency or ability to get proficient
in Python and C / C++

------
antonber
Highrise - Durham, North Carolina | Mobile Developer | ONSITE | Full-time |
Relocation to Durham | jobs@high.rs | Highrise connects the world through
real-time games

Highrise ([http://www.joinhighrise.com/](http://www.joinhighrise.com/)) is the
leading avatar-based social app on iOS. We're backed by YC and the founders of
Candy Crush. Every day, over 100,000 people use our application to make
friends, keep in touch, decorate avatars and rooms, and chat. We're building a
new application that builds upon our deep knowledge of avatars and games.

As Mobile Developer, you'll work closely with our CTO and Lead Mobile Engineer
to build our new application. Our CTO built Highrise from the ground up, and
our Lead Mobile Developer was VP Eng at Ticketmaster Mobile, where he built
dozens of mobile apps. You'll work with them to develop a unique 3-layered
mobile infrastructure - C++ business logic layer, Cocos2dX game engine layer,
and native (Obj-C/Swift and Java/Kotlin) UI layer. The objective is to combine
gaming and social tech to build a new kind of social platform on mobile.

To apply, email jobs@high.rs.

------
ErwinIsolated
Reach Digital | Roelofarendsveen, the Netherlands (Amsterdam area) | Senior
Backend Developer | Full-time |
[https://www.reachdigital.nl/](https://www.reachdigital.nl/)

Reach Digital is a design and development agency for e-commerce, specialized
in building on the Magento platform. We build high performance webshops,
custom business intelligence and ERP/CRM connectors for clients like DA,
VANMOOF and OppoSuits. Adopting new technology fast, we’ve been able to
develop Magento subscription based e-commerce for Adyen and VANMOOF+. Five
years ago, we were pioneers in delivering a really robust responsive
e-commerce user experience. Today, we are one of the first to adopt PWA
technology and deliver a truly native mobile like shopping experience.

Our development strategy is very strict. We develop by SOLID design patterns,
PSR standards, Magento development guidelines and use Screaming Architecture.

Because of quality standards, we can open source a part of our work. We are
one of the few in this (competitive) industry doing this when it comes to the
Dutch market.

Openings (in Dutch):

\- Senior backend developer [https://www.reachdigital.nl/vacature-php-
developer/vacature-...](https://www.reachdigital.nl/vacature-php-
developer/vacature-magento-developer)

\- Medior backend developer [https://www.reachdigital.nl/vacature-php-
developer/vacature-...](https://www.reachdigital.nl/vacature-php-
developer/vacature-php-developer-medior)

Interested? Please email developers@reachdigital.nl to get in touch

------
i_s
Xledger | Colorado Springs, CO | ONSITE | Permanent | Frontend Engineer, UI/UX
Designer

Xledger is a finance, project, and business information system that gives
customers tighter control of their businesses.

We are expanding our team in Colorado Springs, which focuses on the UI and
development tools. We are looking for frontend engineers (Mid - Sr. positions
available) and a UI / UX designer to help us create best-in-class
functionality for our customers.

 __You: __

\- Have experience working on the front-end of at least one production web
application

\- Have an understanding of how the web and web applications work (HTTP,
databases, caching, API's, etc)

\- Have the ability to pick things up quickly

\- Have high standards, and can focus and get things done

\- Have experience with a functional programming language, such as
ClojureScript, Elixir, F#, etc

 __Nice to have: __

\- Frontend experience with ClojureScript (re-frame)

\- Experience with productive web frameworks like Phoenix or Ruby on Rails

We:

\- Prefer having a lightweight process with few meetings

\- Strive towards solutions that are simple, yet leveraged and performant

\- Offer relocation assistance

Our hiring process consists of phone interviews and sample work submissions
(and/or open-source work review).

Contact techjob@xledger.com with resume, and if available, links to some of
your work (e.g., Github profile). Note: No remote position or visa sponsorship
available.

~~~
i_s
We're having a problem with the email listed above - please
techjob.xledger@gmail.com instead.

------
mprev
Hoopy | Dev rel consultant | UK/Europe | Full time | Remote or on-site |
[https://hoopy.io](https://hoopy.io)

Hoopy is the leading consultancy dedicated to developer relations and
developer experience. We work with companies across the world to help them
understand, win and serve developer audiences.

Our mission is to help companies better serve developers and to
professionalise how the industry approaches developer relations, marketing and
experience. As such, alongside our consultancy work, we run the
DevRelCon/DevXcon series of events, the DevRel.net website, the DevRel
newsletter and, in 2018, we’ll launch new initiatives to further developer
relations education and intelligence.

We’re excited to say that we're growing fast. Clients like what we offer and
speakers, attendees and sponsors get value from our events. To meet growing
demand, we’re hiring an experienced practitioner to help us serve more
clients, shape our events and build new resources.

Interested? Read more: [https://hoopy.io/about/dev-rel-
consultant/](https://hoopy.io/about/dev-rel-consultant/)

------
farmdog
STRIVR | Software Engineer, DevOps/Deployment Engineer, Head of Design, VR
Designer | Menlo Park, CA or Seattle, WA | Full-Time |
[https://www.strivr.com/careers](https://www.strivr.com/careers)

STRIVR transforms the way companies train and develop employees by integrating
VR into their training. We're a fast growing startup based across the US with
engineering offices in Menlo Park, CA and Bellevue, WA. We're looking for
folks with VR, cloud, or strong CS backgrounds. We create tools that let our
team and customers create VR trainings, and software that deploys and manages
those trainings, as well as collects large amounts of data to help improve
them even more.

Tech stack: Unity and C# heavy, but we also use C++, Java, Python, Go, and
build on Windows, Linux, and Android. We're investing a lot in .Net Core.

Want to change the way the world approaches learning? Join us! All of our
engineering roles are available at both locations, see more at
[https://www.strivr.com/careers](https://www.strivr.com/careers)

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~30-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, JavaScript, Go, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift,
and we have customers like Facebook, Netflix, Slack, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more. Read more about what we work on
at [https://sourcecode.entelo.com/](https://sourcecode.entelo.com/).

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks. Join us as we continue to grow very quickly and discover
new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and engineering to provide value
to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles, including:

* Infrastructure Engineering Manager

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior Data Engineer

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer

* Product Designer

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email us directly at careers at entelo dot com.

------
stashteam
Stash Invest | Android Engineer, Senior Android Engineer, iOS Engineer, Senior
iOS Engineer, Senior Backend Software Engineer, Cyber Security Software
Engineer, Data Analyst, Data Scientist, Lead Data Scientist, Senior Data
Scientist, Test Automation Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | On-site Stash
Careers

Page: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. We are an investing platform that makes it
easy for anyone to start with as little as $5. Through empowering our users
with education and guidance, we help investors learn the basics so they can do
it themselves. At Stash, we are working toward a future where investors are as
diverse as our world and want to build financial service systems that work for
everyone - not just the wealthy.

We have over 2 million users, raised our Series D in February bringing our
total funding raised to $116.3M, and are a 2017 & 2018 Webby Award Winner.

If we've piqued your interest, check out our careers page since we're hiring
across the board! [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

------
sylvus
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | Deep Learning &
Performance Engineer | [http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is
building systems to intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep
learning technology and unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment
allows users to customize sounds to their individual taste. Applications
include effortless interactions in noisy places (especially for people with
hearing impairments), and realistic audio-environments for augmented reality.

We are a young, driven and dynamic team with the vision to change people’s
lives. We value each team member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s
contribution to make our vision come true. You are encouraged to
constructively challenge our ideas and can expect to be involved in the
decisions that shape the future of our company.

Tech: Python, Tensorflow, AWS, C++ (Performance Engineer)

We are looking for smart and curious people who are thinking in code and want
to dig deep into neural networks. Apply now at
[http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai).

------
h1insights
H1 | Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Full-Stack Engineer | New York, NY | Full
Time/Onsite

Our team is building a suite of machine learning tools to help solve problems
in the life science space. This includes the classification of researchers and
physicians to their scholarly research, predicting the altruistic activities
of donors to non-for-profit foundations, and much more.

We're growing fast in a field that is also growing fast, so we're looking for
people who want to grow fast too. We think an environment that is supportive,
collaborative, and sophisticated is the key to making this happen.

We're working with technologies like Python, Scala, Spark, React, Docker,
Elasticsearch, Kubernetes, and Terraform, and we're experimenting with many
more. Our data science group is math-focused and loves deep learning, Bayesian
modeling, but also good old-fashioned regression.

If creating foundational infrastructure in data science using the latest tools
and techniques sounds appealing, we'd love to start a conversation. Email me:
josh.geisler(at)h1insights.com

More info here: [https://h1insights.com/](https://h1insights.com/)

------
ganonm
Ai Build | London, UK | Backend/Frontend/Fullstack Software Engineers, Data
Scientists| Full-time | ONSITE [http://ai-
build.com/technology.html](http://ai-build.com/technology.html)

We are an early-stage startup developing large-scale, autonomous 3D printing
technology to provide the factory of the future to our customers. We utilise
industrial 6-axis robots combined with plastic extruders to print large scale
structures and objects (often at a scale of meters). Our current focus is on
development of the web platform and our proprietary toolpath algorithms.

Tech stack: Dropwizard (Java 8, Kotlin), PostgreSQL, React, Redux, NGINX,
Docker, Terraform

We are hiring for several roles

\- Frontend (required: 1+ years experience with React, CSS & HTML. Beneficial:
experience with 3D programming e.g. ThreeJS, familiarity with REST APIs)

\- Backend (required: 1+ years experience with a JVM server framework, REST,
Strong grasp of computer science fundamentals. Beneficial: mathematical
background/strong knowledge of data structures/algorithms)

\- Data Science (required: 1+ years experience implementing modern machine
learning techniques in a professional or academic capacity, familiarity with
software engineering practices e.g. version control and application
architecture. Beneficial: PhD in closely related area, prior experience
working as a software engineer and/or a computer science degree)

If you are interested, please contact us at jobs@ai-build.com

Please do not contact us unless you are an individual applicant. We will not
respond to recruiters, recruitment agencies or hiring platforms.

------
jmm_carta
Carta Healthcare | San Mateo, CA | Software Engineers | Full-time

Physicians are the heroes who we trust to save the people we love. However,
healthcare's mess of conflicting systems stymies them at every turn and makes
healthcare expensive, inconsistent, and slow. At Carta, we are transforming
the operational systems that undercut caregivers with smart software and
interventions designed to help providers, researchers, and life science
companies work together to improve patient experiences everywhere.

We make analyzing data fast, easy, and useful for everyone. We’re looking for
front-end and integration engineers skilled at rapid iteration and excited
about solving problems that can save lives. This is a startup role, where we
will ask you to wear many hats and solve many different types of problems.

We have a small team that's rapidly growing in the center of San Mateo. Our
tech stack is primarily react-redux on the front-end, neo4j as a database, and
python for data analytics and AI.

To see more, visit [https://carta-healthcare.breezy.hr](https://carta-
healthcare.breezy.hr) or carta.healthcare. We'd love to hear from you!

------
quickbase
Quick Base | Senior full-stack software developer | Cambridge MA | Full-Time |
Onsite

At Quick Base, we are empowering the problem solvers of the world to create
solutions for themselves and their companies using an industry leading no-code
platform.

Our customers are passionate about streamlining their scattered information
and processes. We are passionate about providing our customers a simple,
powerful platform to create applications that are just right for them.

We are a small team with big mission. We want to enable all the non-
programmers out there to be able to build applications that work for them.
This team focuses on simple, easy to use cloud-based builder that enables
people to create powerful applications.

As a senior developer, you will be working with product managers and
experience designers to transform the ways applications are built within small
companies to large enterprise customers.

You at Quick Base: 5+ years of experience developing software in a full stack
environment. Our stack is React, Redux, Node JS, REST, Docker, AWS, Jenkins,
C++. Experience with few is a plus. You get excited by creating simple,
intuitive interface for complex, powerful solutions. You are a lifelong
learner, whether it is a shiny new front-end library or state of art in-memory
data store. You are customer obsessed and derive job satisfaction from
delighting people with products you built. You like coaching and mentoring
fellow developers.

Perks: Health coverage (medical, dental, vision). Matching 401k. Stand up
desks. Onsite gym. 2 minutes from the Red Line. Choose your development
machine.

Apply: [http://bit.ly/QB210](http://bit.ly/QB210)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Full stack and front-end Engineers | DC, SF | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 3 years old, is profitable, and already serves more
than 450 schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United
States. We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC
companies that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions/?utm_term=.16ba309e4c4c)).

We're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails, Postgres) and front-end
engineers with at least 2 years of professional experience. Our current team
was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel. We're looking for people who
like having ownership of the product, and can own the process from idea to
development to deployment and maintenance.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
stridehealth
Stride Health | Senior Mobile Developer (Android and iOS positions available!)
| Onsite / San Francisco | Full-time

At Stride, we're focused on providing a world class user experience in what is
an otherwise confusing industry. We make software that helps the 100+ million
people who work for themselves be more productive and successful, giving them
economic security to thrive.

The Stride team is on the lookout for smart, motivated individuals to help
develop new features for our mobile app: Stride Tax. Your job? Make sure we
continue to ship features and scale the app to tens of thousands of users and
be an advocate for best practices in mobile coding across the company.

Looking for both Android and iOS engineers. Interested? Apply via the
following links:

Android:
[https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/cc1415a7-ef9e-4354-9f14-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/cc1415a7-ef9e-4354-9f14-931eed0dd196)

iOS:
[https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/97258b27-28e3-4764-8282-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/97258b27-28e3-4764-8282-431a008a2029)

------
mat_g
EdApp | NodeJS Engineer | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://www.edapp.com](https://www.edapp.com)

Ed is an award winning microlearning platform re-shaping and disrupting
traditional learning. We have developed a unique and modern approach to
learning & authoring learning content.

We’re looking for a full-stack JS engineer to help us grow & scale our
learning platform. You’d be working primarily in Node.js, joining a fast-
moving team that delivers a cutting-edge learning app that is gaining a lot of
traction. You’d be joining a team of about 10 front and back end engineers
split between offices in Sydney and New York City.

Key responsibilities:

\- Develop and enhance our platform with a focus on our client side
applications

\- Write clean and clear code that conforms to our team’s standard style and
effectively communicates intent to the rest of the team

\- Participate in agile processes by interpreting user stories, implementing
them in our platform.

Technology stack:

\- Node.js

\- ES6 JavaScript

For more details:

NYC Node.JS Engineer -
[https://www.edapp.com/careers/](https://www.edapp.com/careers/)

To reply, or to ask questions, email us at careers-nyc@edapp.com.

We look forward to getting in touch!

------
ambrecke
Giftly | REMOTE | Full-stack engineer | www.giftly.com

This is a unique opportunity: you can live anywhere in the world and work
whenever you want as long as you stay coordinated with the team, deliver high-
quality code, and consistently meet deadlines. This is a good role for someone
who has solid experience and wants to take on significant responsibility in
order to enjoy that flexibility.

About Giftly: Giftly is a successful e-commerce startup that has grown from a
VC-backed seed round in 2011 into a profitable company.

The core Giftly service is a fairly mature gift card service, with hundreds of
thousands of users and millions of dollars being processed annually. We are
working on launching a brand new gift card product that will run alongside the
existing service.

The role: We are searching for an experienced full-stack engineer to play a
crucial role in both maintaining the core service and developing this new
product. In this role, you will be responsible for front-end and back-end
development and deployment infrastructure.

The CTO, who’s been with the company for over 5 years, will be a resource for
institutional knowledge, collaboration, and problem-solving, but you’ll be
encouraged and empowered to make your own architecture and implementation
decisions. You will get to own the application and be involved in key product
strategy decisions and setting high-level priorities.

See the full job post here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/16OgiI7DMmOtc71dLWw5CxjjO...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/16OgiI7DMmOtc71dLWw5CxjjOMa5QAiZFQOl9Pdurzy4/edit#)

Want to learn more? Get in touch with us at jobs@giftly.com.

------
mat_g
EdApp | Software Developer | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://www.edapp.com](https://www.edapp.com)

Ed is an award winning microlearning platform re-shaping and disrupting
traditional learning. We have developed a unique approach to learn anything!
With its mobile-first approach at its core, Ed is being rapidly adopted across
the globe - already the choice of much of the Fortune 500 in the United
States, Asia Pacific & Europe.

Ed is always on the lookout for top talent - whether it’s educators,
designers, software professionals or account managers, there’s always room for
more talent in Ed’s offices. If you’re interested in helping deliver a world-
class training solution to companies all over the globe, then apply for an
opportunity below. If you’re the right fit, we’ll be in touch.

Currently Available Positions:

\- .Net Developer: [https://www.edapp.com/careers/#sydney-senior-net-
developer](https://www.edapp.com/careers/#sydney-senior-net-developer)

To reply, or to ask questions, email us at careers-sydney@edapp.com

We look forward to getting in touch!

------
farmwave
Project Description: We are launching FARMWAVE, an app that connects people in
agriculture with their farm, technology, and each other. We are taking a
different approach in agricultural imagery analysis for identifying diseases
and pathogens on crops. Our mission is to help bring farmers together by
helping minimize crop loss and helping build a robust social network, enabling
farmers to help each other.

As a Google partner, we rely heavily on the Google stack for our AI, Machine
Learning, and Deep Learning capabilities, and are one of the first companies
to be authorized to use Google AutoML.

Job Description: Freelance backend developer needed to improve the FARMWAVE
infrastructure. The developer should have production experience in building
and deploying a RESTful service in Scala. The developer will also be
responsible for deploying containerized applications.

Required Languages: Scala and/or Java

Required Skills: Build and deploy RESTful service in Scala on a production
environment Dockers

Desired Skills: Kubernetes CI/CD NodeJS

Education: B.S. in Computer Science or relevant degree

Location: Alpharetta, GA, but REMOTE work is welcome

Contact Information: If interested, please feel free to email
christina@farmwave.io.

------
philiiiiiipp
DatHuis | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Product Engineer | ONSITE, Full-time |
[https://www.dathuis.nl](https://www.dathuis.nl)

Selling your house and moving should be easy, almost frictionless. Why is this
such a hard and frustrating experience for so many people? We are building
SaaS solutions for brokers as well as consumer-facing products to increase
transparency and efficiency in the market.

We are an investor-backed startup of currently two people looking for another
experienced full-stack or front-end engineer with a strong interest in
building products to join our team. As a developer, you are focused on writing
admirable code and care about both stable and new technology. We don’t believe
in hierarchy or prioritise anyone's ideas, you will be an integral part in
moving the company forward with a big impact on our technology stack.

Requirements

* Extensive experience with Javascript ( preferably with types )

* Strong motivation to create loved products with an eye for detail

* Experience with React.js and React Native

* Experience in GraphQL

* Fluent in English

Nice to have

* Entrepreneurial, with the aspiration to become a co-founder

* Experience in native mobile development

* Experience in a strongly typed language

Get free coffee and a pen with philipp@dathuis.nl

------
pricespider
PriceSpider | IT Systems Administrator | Irvine, CA | Full-time | Onsite

PriceSpider is a retail technology company filled with talented people
relentlessly driven to revolutionize the online shopping experience. Our
clients use PriceSpider’s proprietary “spidering” technology to crawl the web
and power their tools to reveal the secrets of exactly what people buy—as well
as where, when, and how.

At PriceSpider we are looking for an IT Systems Administrator to join our
team. The IT Systems Administrator, who will report to the VP of IT, will
collaborate to help monitor, troubleshoot, support, maintain, upgrade and
improve our rapidly changing infrastructure. This team operates on mission
critical systems resources and ensures the highest levels of availability,
performance and security.

Technologies utilized include Linux, Windows, Kubernetes, NodeJS, .NET,
Python, MSSQL/PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Hadoop, Redis, Ansible,
SAN/NAS/clustered storage, Cisco/Dell networking equipment and load balancers
running in both our own datacenter and multiple cloud platforms.

PriceSpider is right across from the Irvine Spectrum with sweeping 10th floor
views to inspire creativity. We promote a high-energy, collaborative work
environment with open doors, a game room and free meals and snacks. We offer a
competitive compensation package including base salary, commission plan and
stellar benefits. Our company growth has created a promising environment for
career advancement and rewarding challenges.

Full description and application:
[http://jobs.crelate.com/portal/northwoodadvisors/job/bek4nie...](http://jobs.crelate.com/portal/northwoodadvisors/job/bek4nien0vc-994548)

------
ylere
1aim | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa |
[https://1aim.com](https://1aim.com)

At 1aim, we develop and produce access control systems, which allow to open
doors with mobile phones. We create all hardware, software and IT-
Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside access systems we are
already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further new smart
home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an engineering-driven
technology company, that influences how a future with connected devices will
look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We try to get rid of as
much management overhead as possible (no daily standup meetings!). Right now,
we are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- Senior Frontend Developer

\- RUST Backend Developer (our backend is 100% rust!)

\- Electrical Engineer

\- Junior App Developers (iOS || Android)

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you. We
provide visa assistance, relocation support and housing until you find your
own place to live.

Interview process: 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview
(technical) -> home assignment/technical challenge (depending on application)
-> 3rd/final interview (mixed, via phone or onsite)

------
stridehealth
Stride Health | Senior Mobile Developer (Android OR iOS) | Onsite / San
Francisco | Full-time

At Stride, we're focused on providing a world class user experience in what is
an otherwise confusing industry. We make software that helps the 100+ million
people who work for themselves be more productive and successful, giving them
economic security to thrive.

The Stride team is on the lookout for smart, motivated individuals to help
develop new features for our mobile app: Stride Tax. Your job? Make sure we
continue to ship features and scale the app to tens of thousands of users and
be an advocate for best practices in mobile coding across the company.

Looking for Android and/or iOS developers. Interested? Apply via the following
links:

Android:
[https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/cc1415a7-ef9e-4354-9f14-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/cc1415a7-ef9e-4354-9f14-931eed0dd196)

iOS:
[https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/97258b27-28e3-4764-8282-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/stridehealth/97258b27-28e3-4764-8282-431a008a2029)

------
CrowdStrike
CrowdStrike|Sr. Software Engineer -Golang| Remote

Apply
Here:[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNYj7fwV&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNYj7fwV&s=Hacker_News)

We’re building the next-generation infrastructure and security platform for
CrowdStrike which include an application and service delivery platform,
massively scalable distributed data storage and replication systems, and a
cutting-edge search and distributed graph system. Help us scale CrowdStrike’s
infrastructure and products to handle massive growth in traffic and data as we
continue to experience dramatic growth in the usage of our products.

We’re building the next-generation infrastructure and security platform for
CrowdStrike which include an application and service delivery platform,
massively scalable distributed data storage and replication systems, and a
cutting-edge search and distributed graph system. Help us scale CrowdStrike’s
infrastructure and products to handle massive growth in traffic and data as we
continue to experience dramatic growth in the usage of our products.

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang (being
replaced with C++) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles
around people, version control, configuration management and automation. We
can - and do - deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
      * [Senior] Front-end Engineer - React; London & LA
      * Data Platform Engineer; London
      * Generalist Software Engineer; London & LA
      * Senior Security Engineer; London
      * Infrastructure Engineer; London
      * [Senior] Mobile Developer; LA
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .

------
rabbu
Rabbu | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Charlotte, NC | Full-Time | ONSITE |
rabbu.com

Rabbu is a technology and operations company in the short-term rental market
that provides guests with enhanced travel experiences and accommodations
through our tech-enabled homes while providing property owners with higher
returns on their investments. We are creating a consumer brand representing
the future of travel.

Full-Stack Software Engineer - Seeking driven, self-motivated, software
engineers looking to work with cutting-edge technologies and transform how an
industry operates. Primary technology stack: Ruby on Rails, Node.js,
Bootstrap, Material UI, AWS, Heroku, React, Postgres, HTML/CSS/JS, Ionic.

Work on API's, integrating 3rd parties, IoT solutions, voice skills, smart
home technologies, mobile apps, and building out new platforms from the ground
up! Be heavily involved in decision making.

if interested? redirect_to "[https://angel.co/rabbu/jobs/388081-full-stack-
software-engin...](https://angel.co/rabbu/jobs/388081-full-stack-software-
engineer") end

------
arborbio
Arbor Biotechnologies | Software Engineer - Python | Cambridge, MA | Full-time
Onsite | [http://arbor.bio](http://arbor.bio)

At Arbor Biotechnologies, we're building a search engine to organize all the
proteins in the world to develop impactful new technologies. The dropping
costs of DNA sequencing has been out-pacing Moore's law, leading to an
unprecedented amount of natural diversity (eg bacterial proteins) being
uncovered for the first time.

We have an incredible team of scientists pushing the boundaries of high
throughput protein characterization in the lab, and our scientific founders
have previously founded companies now publicly traded and worth > $1B.

We're looking for talented software engineers to help build out technology by
expanding our data aggregation and data processing pipelines, and improving
our core search engine.

More details:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arborbio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arborbio/view/P_AAAAAACAAADABJtLBZpika)

------
ynnak
Cognii | Boston, MA or Bay Area, CA, or remote

    
    
      2018-2022 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

Cognii is transforming online education with conversational Artificial
Intelligence technology. Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant is a chatbot tutor
that assesses students' learning and guides them towards mastery. We are
looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. Full Stack Developer

    
    
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails
      - Front/Back End web design with scalability
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development
      - UX design, API integration experience
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

~~~
faitswulff
I'm so glad you updated your site. It went from looking like a borderline scam
to looking like a legitimate site with useful information. My first impression
from the first I saw you post was that it either wasn't a real product or it
was a poorly executed one. This is significantly better.

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[http://www.featurelabs.com](http://www.featurelabs.com)

Feature Labs is changing the way companies create new machine learning
products and services. We make a web app and developer API to automate time-
intensive and error-prone parts of the data science process such as feature
engineering. Our customers love our products because they make machine
learning easier to use.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

If you're interested in getting hands on with our product, check out our open
source library, Featuretools
[https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools/](https://github.com/featuretools/featuretools/).

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/](https://www.featurelabs.com/careers/)

------
spradels
Carium | Petaluma, CA | Remote USA only | www.carium.com

Open Positions: [https://www.carium.com/join-the-
team.html](https://www.carium.com/join-the-team.html)

About Us Founded in April 2018, Carium is currently building out our team of
software developers. We have openings for iOS and Android, Machine Learning,
and backend developers. See our website for more detailed descriptions.

Carium is team of people dedicated to improving individual’s healthcare
journeys. Our mission is to enable great quality of life through
individualized healthcare. We strive to make each health journey the best it
can possibly be. We also aim to have a positive impact on our partners and
community.

Our platform is designed to help individuals, healthcare providers including
doctors and nurses, and healthcare payers with the emphasis on the individual.
We leverage leading-edge software technology and intelligence to make this
possible. Our intent is to reduce costs, enable better insights, foster a
closer relationship between individuals and their healthcare providers, and
produce better health outcomes.

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, Vancouver BC, or Berlin | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://alloy.ai](https://alloy.ai)

Alloy is a supply chain platform that connects manufacturers, suppliers,
distributors, and retailers, giving businesses end-to-end visibility with fast
and actionable insights, across the entire organization. With Alloy, brands
can track products down to the store shelf, optimize purchase orders to
prevent out of stocks, and respond quickly to consumer demand. Manufacturing
is alerted when inventory of a raw material falls below target at any
facility, or when downstream demand exceeds forecast. Fulfillment teams can
track shipments and lead times to improve service levels. Alloy continuously
makes recommendations so that the right products are in the right places, at
the right time.

Engineers at Alloy are tasked with solving the interesting and difficult
problems that supply chain data presents, while making it all seem simple and
easy to the user. Whether you enjoy building data pipelines that process
billions of data points per day, digging into the math of forecasting and
replenishment models, or creating intuitive frontend apps, there is no
shortage challenging and rewarding things to work on.

Our stack: Google Cloud Platform, Postgres, Redis, Python, modern Java, React.

We've raised over $15 million from leading investors, have rapidly growing
revenue, and have secured large contracts from some of the world’s most
recognisable brands. HQ is in SF, with small outposts in Vancouver and Berlin.
We’re hiring engineers and for various other roles - if the problem sounds
interesting, I’d love to tell you more.
[https://alloy.ai/careers](https://alloy.ai/careers) \- mention HN in your
application

------
ellisv
Powerley | Data Scientist, Android/iOS/Web Developer, Product Manager | Royal
Oak, MI | Full-time | [http://www.powerley.com/](http://www.powerley.com/)

Powerley is connecting the smart grid to the smart home and building the next
generation of home energy management.

Here are some of the things we do:

\- Real-time energy use visualization and personalized feedback \- Energy
signal disaggregation to understand of how individual appliances drive
aggregate usage in the home \- Home automation and control using key smart
home protocols (ZigBee, Z-Wave, Wi-Fi, Bluetooth and Thread) \- Identify
problems with appliances before they occur

We're looking for experienced Data Scientists; Android, iOS, and Web
Developers; and Product Managers to help us build the platform that provides
both utilities and homeowners a new level of connectivity and intelligence.

If you're interested in working with us send your resume to
careers@powerley.com

Recent new articles

[1]
[http://www.prweb.com/releases/2018/04/prweb15414558.htm](http://www.prweb.com/releases/2018/04/prweb15414558.htm)

[2]
[http://www.prweb.com/releases/2017/11/prweb14890985.htm](http://www.prweb.com/releases/2017/11/prweb14890985.htm)

[3]
[https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20170814005329/en/Pow...](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20170814005329/en/Powerley-
Pilots-Energy-Driven-Smart-Home-BC-Hydro)

------
shabonkerz
Metromile | [https://www.metromile.com](https://www.metromile.com) | Senior
Frontend Engineer | SF | ONSITE About Metromile:

Metromile is a start-up that is disrupting the $185 billion car insurance
market by offering an entirely new model where the monthly bill is based on
miles driven, paired with a smart driving app. Our product marries engineering
and data science to deliver mobile technology, automotive telematics, and
data-driven applications to make a car's data accessible and useful to modern
drivers, including street sweeping alerts, trip stats, decoded check-engine
lights, and car location. We aim to make car ownership as simple and
affordable as it can be. We're looking for:

\- 4-6+ years of hands-on development experience working on consumer-facing
products

\- 4+ years working with JS, HTML, & CSS

\- Experience with Angular, or any MV* or component-based frameworks

Technologies: TypeScript, Webpack, Sass, AngularJS/Angular.

Joel Test Score: 11/12

Funding: $205.5M since 2011

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/79bd3b941](https://grnh.se/79bd3b941)

Questions? Drop me a line at arudick at metromile.com

------
Hendrixer
Tipe YC W18 | San Francisco, CA | Backend Engineer, UX Designer | Full-Time |
ONSITE | REMOTE (for right backend person)

We're a content platform for all your apps. We allow teams to move faster by
separating their content from their apps, and put it behind GraphQL and REST
API's. So yea, like a CMS!

We are doing some CRAZY things with GraphQL and data modeling. Tipe is in beta
right now and we're working with exciting companies to build something they'll
love.

For Backend Dev, Expert experience with a DB like Mongo or PSQL is required,
and well versed in NodeJs as well. Everyone on the team is a well respected
and engineer with open source projects, online courses, and conference talks.
We like to understand our customers and build what is valuable while still
taking advantage of what's coming.

For UX person, we prefer someone with strong researching and prototyping
skills. Tipe is mostly a web product and has tons of interesting usability
concerns to address. Need someone to help us dig for gold with our customers.

We're a YC venture backed company. I'm the founder and CEO of Tipe. contact me
at scott@tipe.io

------
cing
ProteinQure | Machine Learning Engineer, Computational Biologist | On-site,
full-time | Toronto, Canada

ProteinQure is an early stage deep techy startup building the next generation
of computational drug design tools helping to reimagine how we design
therapeutics. We exist to foster innovation that enables design at the atomic
scale; combining biophysical models, quantum computing algorithms, and
reinforcement learning. Working with us involves having the courage to
reinvent the status quo and the determination to see it through. We're seeking
scientists and engineers to help us build the software infrastructure to drive
drug discovery. That will include inventing novel machine learning algorithms,
contributing to open source software, and using hybrid quantum/classical
algorithms to fold proteins. Find out more on our website:
[https://www.proteinqure.com](https://www.proteinqure.com)

Biology experience is not required. Our software stack is Python-centric.
Please email hiring@proteinqure.com and mention "[HN]" in the subject line.

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| FULL TIME | London & Wrocław
|[https://tigerspike.com/](https://tigerspike.com/)

Tigerspike is a Digital Products company with a mission is to 'Improve
people's lives through technology'. We have 10 offices across 4 continents,
each creating web & mobile consumer & enterprise apps for a range of
industries, with clients such as Emirates, 7Eleven, The UN & Westfield. We
work in cross-functional scrum teams, following SOLID principles and working
towards a TDD approach, using the latest tech in mobile.

We're growing and hiring for the following positions: \- Android Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2KGWvuF](http://bit.ly/2KGWvuF) \- Software engineer Intern:
[http://bit.ly/2KM4h6A](http://bit.ly/2KM4h6A) \- Mobile Automation engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2IMbD8e](http://bit.ly/2IMbD8e)

Drop me an email if you'd like more info: michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com

------
staringmonkey
Enigma Technologies | Director, Data Acquisition & Strategy | Open to all US
cities / Remote | Full-Time

Have you parsed a long-forgotten mainframe format? Scraped an ASP.net site?
Visited null island? Managed an amazing team? Enigma is searching for a
talented Director of Data Acquisition & Strategy to help us grow our data
acquisition efforts. This individual will be establishing our first office
outside of NYC and staffing it with an entirely new team!

Read more about the role and apply on our website:
[https://www.enigma.com/careers/director-data-acquisition-
str...](https://www.enigma.com/careers/director-data-acquisition-strategy)

Send questions to: chris.groskopf@enigma.com

Enigma, a New York-based data and technology startup, partners with global
companies to transform the way the world uses data. Enigma’s technology
connects data across many internal and external sources, empowering
organizations to unlock new opportunities and solve their most complex
challenges, from combating money laundering to enhancing drug safety.

------
rodneysrice
Waldo | Austin, TX | Back-end Software Engineer | $80 - $100k + equity | Full-
time | REMOTE

Waldo Photos is a photo finding platform utilizing facial and object
recognition to empower consumers to toss their selfie sticks, put their phones
back in their pockets and live in the moment. Waldo is the only platform that
removes all of the friction in getting photos of you taken by others and
creates new opportunities for photographers to market and sell their photos.
Users can enjoy life’s most precious events and automatically receive images
taken of them right on their phones.

We're looking for an independent problem-solver who values learning, keeps
current on technology trends, and enjoys the ownership and accountability that
is expected from early-stage team members.

Backend engineer ~ 6+ years experience. Built and shipped complex, high-
performance, highly-available distributed systems. Strong background in Python
& Java. Clojure a plus. [https://waldo-
photos.workable.com/jobs/751504](https://waldo-
photos.workable.com/jobs/751504)

------
Oddball
Oddball | Software Engineers | REMOTE | Full-time ( US timezone )

We here at Oddball are looking to continue to build our teams. We are a remote
and distributed team specializing in great development work for our clients.

What we offer: Competitive Salary Fully remote positions Flexible work hours
Unlimited Vacation Policy Team getaways Like-minded peers passionate about
building challenging technology

Openings:

Senior NodeJS Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/oddballio/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/oddballio/view/P_AAAAAADAAADK73jEjQeZ7O)

Front-End Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/oddballio/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/oddballio/view/P_AAAAAADAAADGbHWG61fIfl)

Please read about our company and learn of our openings here:
[https://oddball.io/jobs](https://oddball.io/jobs) or email hello@oddball.io

------
danielbankhead
Zume Inc. | Senior Software Engineer - Fullstack | Mountain View, CA | Full-
time | ONSITE | [https://zumepizza.com](https://zumepizza.com)

Zume is on a quest to be the most powerful source of health and well-being on
the planet. We started by partnering people with technology to create a more
thoughtful and efficient way to source, make, bake and deliver pizza. In the
process, we are delivering an artisan pizza that takes care of the people who
eat it and make it, and even takes better care of the planet we all love—a
planet 9 billion people will inhabit by mid-century.

We are looking for experienced technology leaders with great communication
skills to help build, improve, and scale our products - leaders who will own
delivery of major features that enable a complex logistics machine to run
smoothly and flawlessly, to the delight of Zume’s customers.

Stack: Node.js, Express, Vue.js, Redis, RabbitMQ, and Postgres on Heroku

Apply: [https://grnh.se/c04d65562](https://grnh.se/c04d65562)

\- Dan <daniel.bankhead@zumepizza.com> (Software Engineer)

------
halbritt
Sight Machine | Infrastructure Engineer- Infrastructure Enginnering | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite

Sight Machine is a SaaS company that operates an IIoT data pipeline and
analytics platform for manufacturers.

Infrastructure Engineering develops the tooling and architecture necessary to
run the infrastructure that underpins the platform.

The app stack: \- python \- celery \- mongo \- postgres

The tech stack \- Kubernetes w/helm \- EFK \- Prometheus \- Grafana \- Jenkins

Yes, we run Kubernetes in production and yes we're using it for stateful
workloads. We're primarily in GCP using GKE but have infra in AWS and Azure as
well.

The successful candidate will have some degree of development expertise.
Orchestration is done via an internally developed API and event-driven
frameworks. We primarily use python and a little go. Minimally, a candidate
must be able to develop the occasional feature, fix a bug, submit PRs, use
git, etc.

The stuff we're doing is relatively cutting edge. Adaptability and willingness
to learn are a must. For someone comfortable in a rapidly changing
environment, there are many opportunities to take ownership and innovate.

Hit me up: halbritton at sightmachine dot com

------
cleoai
Cleo AI | Data Scientist (Mid) | London | Full-time | Onsite

Cleo is an AI assistant that helps over 400,000 people in the UK and US feel
great about their money. We're one of the fastest growing startups on the
planet, backed by the founders of Skype, Transferwise and Zoopla.

This position will be essential in the expansion of both product and business,
and you'll be part of a team of 3 data scientists reporting directly to the
CEO.

What you’ll be doing:

\- Forming a deep understanding of our customers, their financial behavior and
usage of the product in order to drive product development.

\- Building classifiers that will go into production to solve a wide range of
problems.

\- Understanding our product metrics in depth.

About you:

> At least 1 year commercial experience

> Are comfortable with SQL and modelling in Python/R

> Can write production quality code (advantageous but not a requirement)

> Are excited to innovatively leverage the vast data we use to understand our
> customers, and build features that solve their problems

Please see full job posting here:
[https://meetcleo.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01vtr/](https://meetcleo.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01vtr/)

------
notabankster
TD Bank Group | Toronto, ON, Canada | DevOps Engineer, Full Stack Engineer |
Full Time | ONSITE

Downtown Toronto. Great work-life balance. Full TD benefits.
[https://jobs.td.com/en-CA/why-choose-us/benefits/](https://jobs.td.com/en-
CA/why-choose-us/benefits/)

I have multiple software engineering openings on my team at all seniority
levels. We're looking for highly-technical, hands-on software engineers who
can wear multiple hats in a new agile team within our Enterprise Information
Management group. We're focusing on DevOps & Internal tools to better manage
our Big Data Lake and move to a PaaS model. We do back-end microservices, big
data job orchestration, promotion workflows, web front-ends, monitoring tools,
automation. We run a cluster with thousands of cores, petabytes of data and
terabytes of RAM.

We have a backlog of interesting work that requires critical thinking and
creativity. We're all about improving the way we work, leading by example and
reducing friction.

Qualities

    
    
      * Self-starter, Go-getter
      * Constantly finds ways to optimize processes
      * Automates by default
      * Great communication skills
    

Experience

    
    
      * Solid experience with Linux, Java and the JVM
      * Python
      * Cloudera stack
      * Hadoop / Cloudera security
      * Structured and unstructured data
      * Designing / consuming APIs within an SoA / microservices architecture
      * Test automation tools and techniques
      * Configuration management
      * DevOps practices
      * CI/CD
      * TDD
      * Setting up VMs, environments, docker
      * Worked in an agile team
      * Front-end angular skills an asset
    
    

To reply, use the email address in my profile.

------
bjacobso
Checkr (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Senior Engineers

I'm Ben, an engineering manager @ Checkr. We are an API for background checks-
it may sound boring at first but there are interesting problems to solve and
we've seen lots of success in the market. We are hiring for all sorts of
engineering roles, and are working on expanding the product beyond APIs to
target traditional enterprises and innovate in a space that sorely needs
innovation.

A little about our stack: Ruby/Sinatra/Rails, MySQL and Mongo, RabbitMQ and
Kafka for queueing, React and Angular frontends, growing Golang and Python
microservices, Kubernetes and Docker for deploying, Presto for our data
warehouse, moving to gRPC for service communication.

Come help us redefine background checks!

We are looking for: Backend, Frontend, Fullstack, DevOps, Data/ML, BI,
Security, Designers, PMs, Program Managers

If any of that sounds like fun drop me an email if you want to learn more:
ben+hn@checkr.com

A little about me/checkr:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynYHG0P494o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynYHG0P494o)

------
andrebaaij
MIcompany | Data Engineer (Dutch only), Applied Data Scientist (Dutch only),
Software Engineer | SQL, Python, R, TypeScript, GO, Terraform, AWS |
Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | www.micompany.nl

We are a Data and Analytics services company focused on creating long term
value at our Dutch and Israelian clients. Do you want to create impact through
data, build tools that enable data driven processes? We and our clients, such
as KPN, booking.com, KLM, DekaMarkt, need your help.

Helping our clients is done through:

\- analysis on their data and creating impact through identifying massive
growth potential

\- building their own capabilities through:

    
    
         - our inhouse academy
    
         - enabling their analytical capabilities and data driven process through our technological solutions.
    

We are looking to expand our technology team that works on and implements
Algorithmic Applications and Data environments at our clients, if you are
interested please apply via
[https://dataanalytics.career/](https://dataanalytics.career/) (let us know
you applied through Hacker News!)

------
shuoz
Mira | Software Engineer For VC-Funded Startup | New York, NY | Full-Time |
Onsite

Mira is reinventing the $650 billion life insurance industry, with a unique
focus on the "specialty risk population". We use technology to digitalize the
buying process and build machine learning powered models using medical,
wearables, behavioral and financial big data to enhance risk underwriting.
Mira is backed by the world's largest reinsurers while selling for 19 of the
nation's top-rated insurers. We are funded by prominent Silicon Valley, NYC
and European investors. www.MiraFinancial.com

Mira is looking for a Software Engineer that can take ownership of existing
products and help drive new technical innovation. You will be responsible for
managing and developing new features that help our customers across the entire
life insurance value chain, from marketing to underwriting and policy
administration. As a Full Stack Software Engineer you will wear many hats.
Whether it's building out new frontend React components or creating real-time
stream processing engines in Spark, you can do it all.

The ideal candidate has a Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science, 2+ years of
software engineering experience, Knowledge of professional software
engineering best practices, Understanding of Node.js or other server side
languages (Python, Java, etc.), Strong understanding of AWS and cloud
applications, Ability to create and deploy applications in the cloud using
automated methods such as Docker, Terraform and CICD platforms.

Please apply at [https://mira-
financial.workable.com/jobs/739656](https://mira-
financial.workable.com/jobs/739656) Learn more at
[https://www.mirafinancial.com](https://www.mirafinancial.com)

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineers | Onsite | Visa

At Wealthfront we believe everyone's personal finances can be optimized and
automated for a very low fee using high-end technology. To achieve that, we
built a software-only approach, which also helped create a new category: robo-
advisors. Over the past six years we've paired the expertise of our PhD-clad
research team with the exceptional talents of our engineering, product and
design teams to deliver sophisticated products and services to our clients
that are easy and fun to use. We have loyal clients from every state who trust
us with over $10 billion in assets... and we're just getting started.

We recently closed a $75 million round of funding from Tiger Global and are
rapidly growing our team. We are hiring across the board, but are specifically
looking for Backend and Data Engineers.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront) (please
mention Hacker News in application).

~~~
kevalshah90
Hello,

I applied for the Data Scientist opening. Looking forward to hearing from the
team.

Keval

------
amzam
The Texas Tribune | AUSTIN, Texas | Loyalty Program Manager | Full-Time |
ONSITE | www.texastribune.org

The Texas Tribune is hiring a Loyalty Program Manager to oversee our
donor/subscriber engagement and retention efforts.

Members donating up to $999 per year and premium newsletter subscribers
represent two of The Texas Tribune’s most loyal audiences: civically engaged
Texans who share a passion in our mission, and political professionals who
rely on our insider coverage.

The Loyalty Program Manager will work to reward our most loyal readers with
exclusive experiences that increase donor/subscriber retention. The key to
success in this role will be channeling marketing and product skills in
support of our mission — reminding Texas Tribune loyalists about the critical
part they play in making our work possible, and incentivizing these
individuals to become evangelists of our mission.

This is an awesome gig with a mix of marketing/community/project management
skills.

Full job requirements + application here:
[https://buff.ly/2lwEjc3](https://buff.ly/2lwEjc3)

------
ReqNet
Request Network | Blockchain Engineers | Singapore | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://request.network/#/](https://request.network/#/)

Request Network promotes the adoption of blockchain by providing a protocol
which allows everyone to develop their own financial solutions based on the
Request Network technology. We establish a standard for blockchain
transactions, shaping the future of payments (i.e. invoices, loans, payments,
salary, donations) and their compliance for accounting, tax and audit
integration.

Openings:

Blockchain Developer: [https://request.network/assets/pdf/jobs/backend-
developer.pd...](https://request.network/assets/pdf/jobs/backend-
developer.pdf)

Full-stack developer: [https://request.network/assets/pdf/jobs/full-stack-
developer...](https://request.network/assets/pdf/jobs/full-stack-
developer.pdf)

We're waiting for your application at join@request.network!

------
crushen
Worldpay | Data Engineers & Software Developers | Full-Time | Visa | London &
Cambridge UK

Worldpay has merged with Vantiv Inc. to create the global leader in payments.
We have the scale, reach and resource to now take our success story to another
level. With our biggest focus being to deliver innovation at scale and advance
the way the world pays.

Our platforms are based on a polyglot technology stack, delivered as
microservices. Using Java/Spring Boot, Scala/Play/Spark, Cassandra/RDS and the
infrastructure operates in a hybrid cloud mode across AWS and on-premise using
Terraform, Ansible and Openshift. The teams are product-aligned with end-to-
end ownership of product features.They are cross-discipline encompassing
design, development, quality assurance and cloud infrastructure expertise.
They embrace DevOps culture and continuous delivery.

We're tackling some complex problems both across the build of our 2nd
generation payments gateway, decision services & portal teams and are looking
for engineers to join us that are keen to solve these problems with some
elegant solutions. You don't need to have payments or fintech experience and
we're happy to invest and train passionate and motivated individuals.

Technologies/Methodologies we're using: •Scala(Spark/Akka) •Kafka
•Hadoop(HortonWorks) •Java •Microservices Architecture •AWS •TDD

Our Tribe Principles: [https://worldpay.github.io/gateway-tribe-
principles/](https://worldpay.github.io/gateway-tribe-principles/)

Email: connor.rushen@worldpay.com or find out more at careers.worldpay.com &
[https://hired.com/company/worldpay](https://hired.com/company/worldpay)

------
DominikSerafin
QuoteToMe.com | Winnipeg, Canada | Frontend React (+MobX) Developer |
Contract/Freelance | REMOTE

Our mission is to build a more informed, harmonized, and thriving construction
community.

We are a young and well funded startup that is building a modern communication
and quoting platform for contractors and equipment rental companies.

We Are Looking For Someone...

→ Who knows how to write clean, modular, composable, properly scoped and named
code in React + MobX (and vanilla JavaScript/ES6).

→ That knows how to implement new features or improve existing ones based on
provided designs and make them even better using good UX considerations and
good sense of aesthetic.

→ That can self-sufficiently debug & implement solutions with minimal
direction in a sometimes ambiguous environment.

→ Knows how to write code that works across a multitude of devices, screen
sizes and browsers.

→ That is always learning, open minded, collaborative, open to new ways of
doing things and open to receiving and providing constructive feedback.

→ With experience in working in a remote "asynchronous communication"
environment via Slack, Email, etc. And who knows how to communicate via
english language with clarity in both technical and non technical matters.

→ That understands values of maintainable and clean codebase and code
standards.

→ Has at least basic understanding and experience with GIT (+GitHub).

→ Enjoys taking ownership and responsibility for their work.

Please fill in the form under this URL to apply:
[https://goo.gl/forms/2C3xOmpwkCWlv2XG3](https://goo.gl/forms/2C3xOmpwkCWlv2XG3)

------
mgw
ChainSecurity | Blockchain Security Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE or REMOTE |
Zurich, Switzerland

ChainSecurity is setting the standard for blockchain security. We find
security vulnerabilities in distributed applications and set up processes to
make sure projects stay secure after deployment. In addition to client-focused
work, we create tools such as [https://securify.ch](https://securify.ch),
which help developers and auditors make their code more secure.

You will work with the most prominent blockchain teams to improve their
security by educating them on best practices, reviewing their code, thinking
through their architecture and assumptions and supervising their bug bounties.
You will strive to automate your work by improving our tools and developing
new ones, so you can focus on the hardest parts of securing a system. By
publishing your findings and contributing to open-source, you will make a name
for yourself in the blockchain security space.

Apply to michael@chainsecurity.com with your resume and feel free to ask any
questions.

------
al_james
Ometria.com | London UK | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Several roles: Backend Python,
Frontend Javascript, Data science, QA, VP engineering

Ometria's mission is to help retailers communicate with their customers in a
more personalised way.

We have a modern microservices based system and we use modern tools like
docker and Kubernetes on AWS. We process a lot of data and store it in
Postgres and Redshift. Increasingly we are using serverless technologies like
AWS Lambda. We also are experimenting with Go for some services, so if thats
an interest thats a plus.

Backed by top VC funds and successful entrepreneurs, and working alongside
over a hundred of the fastest growing retailers, we are now looking for a more
developers to join our small but growing engineering team.

We are hiring for:

\- Backend python developers

\- Frontend javascript developers (Ampersand JS, but considering moving to
React)

\- Data Scientist / ML engineer (Python stack)

\- VP engineering

\- QA engineer

[https://www.ometria.com/careers/](https://www.ometria.com/careers/) (Not all
jobs are on that page yet, feel free to contact me personally at "al <at>
ometria.com")

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
gschwikk
SyndicateRoom |
[https://www.syndicateroom.com/](https://www.syndicateroom.com/) | Cambridge
UK | Full-time, on-site | Backend and frontend roles At SyndicateRoom we’ve
built the leading early stage investment platform in the UK and are now
looking to extend beyond our product into building a cutting-edge, highly
scalable, rapidly developing financial ecosystem.

We're looking for both frontend and backend developers at competitive
salaries. Our stack includes MongoDB, Node, and Vue. We have a small-team
philosophy and set the bar high: fewer, high-quality developers and software
engineers can achieve far better results than a larger team of average
developers.

\---------------

Frontend role - [https://goo.gl/Gi6aaR](https://goo.gl/Gi6aaR)

Backend role - [https://goo.gl/Yph9jV](https://goo.gl/Yph9jV)

Senior Backend role - [https://goo.gl/UCJNXJ](https://goo.gl/UCJNXJ)

\---------------

Feel free to email graham(at)syndicateroom.com

------
jakejohnson
TaxJar | Software Engineer (Ruby on Rails), Integration Developer
(WooCommerce) | Remote / Distributed Team (US Only) | Full Time

TaxJar is the leading technology solution for busy eCommerce sellers to manage
sales tax and is trusted by more than 10,000 businesses. Our remote-only team
of almost 40 people is growing quickly. We have immediate openings for a Ruby
software engineer and WooCommerce developer who want to help us make eCommerce
easier for everyone. Learn more about us at
[https://www.taxjar.com/jobs/](https://www.taxjar.com/jobs/) and
[https://life.taxjar.com/](https://life.taxjar.com/)

Apply directly:

Software Engineer (Ruby on Rails) -
[https://taxjar.workable.com/jobs/712896](https://taxjar.workable.com/jobs/712896)

Integration Developer (WooCommerce) -
[https://taxjar.workable.com/jobs/748990](https://taxjar.workable.com/jobs/748990)

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Software Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium seeks an exceptional Software Engineer to join its technology team.
This developer will be responsible for building next generation technology
used by some of the most sophisticated hedge funds in the world, as well as
architecting solutions to support new technical and business initiatives. They
will be leading high-visibility engineering efforts on our client-facing
product line, extending it with new features and capabilities implemented
using a mix of Java, Kotlin, and Postgres on the backend and ES6/React on the
frontend.

The ideal candidate will have a strong academic background in computer science
and at least 3 years of relevant experience as a software engineer at a top
startup or technology company. This person must possess strong verbal and
written communication skills and the ability to construct rigorous arguments.
Exceptional programming ability and experience in server-side systems,
databases (relational and otherwise), and messaging technology along are a
must. Experience with Java, Kotlin, Postgres, or React as well as a
familiarity with AWS are major bonuses.

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
jeroenjanssens
Data Science Workshops B.V. | Instructor | Rotterdam, the Netherlands | Part-
time | Remote |
[https://datascienceworkshops.com](https://datascienceworkshops.com)

We help teams upgrade their data science skills through hands-on workshops,
tailor-made hackathons, in-company coaching, and remote support in subjects
such as data visualization, machine learning, data engineering, and
programming in R and Python.

We're looking for experienced and engaging instructors to develop, organize,
and deliver in-company training next to their full-time job. We're based in
the Netherlands, but we operate globally.

If you have expertise in one or more of the following tools and technologies,
and you're passionate about passing on your knowledge to others, consider
dropping me a line:

    
    
        * Python, Jupyter Notebook, and the PyData stack
        * R and the Tidyverse
        * Machine Learning
        * SQL and RDBMS
        * Git, GitHub
        * NoSQL databases such as Mongo, Cassandra, Elastic
    

Jeroen - Founder & CEO

jeroen /at/ datascienceworkshops.com

------
silent_void
Rakuten TV | Barcelona, Spain | Video Encoding Engineer | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite

Rakuten TV is a video-on-demand (VOD) streaming service within the Rakuten's
services group family, offering thousands of hours of high quality movies and
TV series for subscription, rental and purchase.

We are looking for software engineers specialized in video encoding for design
and improve of our internal tools to generate media optimized for video
streaming:

\- Knowledge of codecs, containers and formats of video/audio/subs:
h264/h265/EC-3/MP4/VP9/CMAF/IMF.

\- Encoding/packaging with open source tools: ffmpeg/bento, etc

\- Streaming protocols: DASH, Smooth Streaming, HLS etc

\- DRM: PlayReady, Modular Widevine

\- HDR formats: HDR10, Dolby Vision

Our stack is based in Rails, AWS, Docker, MySQL, Redis. But for us is more
important if you have knowledge in video encoding

If interested, please write me: miquel dot barba at rakuten dot com or
[http://jobs.rakuten.tv/job/211/streaming-engineer-at-
rakuten...](http://jobs.rakuten.tv/job/211/streaming-engineer-at-rakuten-tv/)

------
nicd
Leia Inc. | Menlo Park, CA | Software Engineers | Full-time | leiainc.com

At Leia our driving purpose is to Light up Life. Screens come alive in richer,
deeper, more beautiful ways. Flipping seamlessly between 2D and 3D we make
mobile experiences truly immersive: no glasses, no tracking, no fuss.
Alongside our display technology we are developing Leia Loft™ — a whole new
canvas. A space to create, share and experience holographic content in
entirely new ways.

We're shipping our first consumer hardware product, the RED Hydrogen One
phone, later this year. As part of this effort, we're building a number of
Android applications to allow users to create and consume 3D content. We're a
small team, and there is tons of opportunity for product ownership and
engineering leadership.

Senior Android Developer:
[https://grnh.se/d80e53651](https://grnh.se/d80e53651) Deep Learning and
Computer Vision Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/daafb6951](https://grnh.se/daafb6951)

------
FB_iOS
Facebook | iOS Engineers | ONSITE Menlo Park/San Francisco (Instagram)
(Relocation package provided) Facebook is looking for iOS Engineers to come
join our mobile efforts! We're hiring across all teams including: the Facebook
app, Messenger, Instagram, Accessibility, etc.

We're looking for engineers who have at least 2 years of experience in iOS
development. Doesn't matter if you're more of an Objective-C or Swift
developer, we have calibrated interviewers that give you the freedom to
interview in either language.

If you're curious what life is like at Facebook, feel free to take a look at
our links below:

Inside Mobile Engineering: [https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/mobile-
en/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/mobile-en/)

Inside iOS Engineering:
[https://code.facebook.com/ios](https://code.facebook.com/ios)

If you're interested, shoot me an email at ranadu (at) fb.com with the subject
line Hacker News.

Agencies and solicitors will be blacklisted.

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Fullstack, Backend, Frontend, DevOps and Consultants | Zurich,
Switzerland | SALARY: 95k-125k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-states
passport-holders ONLY

Don't get afraid because our website is in German because we hire English
speakers for technical roles, too.

We have a "engineering over management" culture. Our CTO, worked with Erich
Gamma at IBM (Gang of Four) and our team of 25 developers consists of great
people both from a technical and "social" perspective.

What we do:

\- Tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the server - e.g., we
build the software analyzing all the weather data in Switzerland.

\- We are building a SaaS product for Yoga studios in Zurich that can be
adjusted to other local businesses with a few clicks, meaning that you can
adjust it for the needs of hairdressers without having to code.

People say our interview process is awesome:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no Google-like
algorithmic questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us. We pay your stay in Zurich and travel expenses.

Tell us if you are interested and say hi at:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
hugojan
Brenger | Senior Frontend engineer (JS/react) | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
ONSITE | VISA SPONSORSHIP

Brenger is looking for an experienced frontender (JS).

We are a logistics startup (with 1M funding) and quickly on our way to become
profitable.

We are in the process of building up our internal development team (our
current platform is build by a digital agency) and migrating to a new better
scaleable tech stack. It is an opportunity to become one of the early stage
engineers of the company and therefore be an important influencer on the
product, the technologies we use and the team we are forming. I have started
last december as the first internal developer, a second senior backend
engineer will start in a week and we have hired a senior frontender
(HTML/CSS). We are now looking for a senior frontender/javascripter to become
part of the core development team. We have a proper plan and budget to build a
first-class product and team and have many interesting technological
challenges ahead.

If you're interested, drop me a line: hugojan@brenger.nl

No recruiters/No agencies/No remote

------
schenxd
System1 | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

System1, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

Senior Data Engineer: AWS, Python, SQL [http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40c...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40cca75bf2)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c400...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

Senior Front End Engineer: JavaScript, Node, Jinja [http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254fe1de2e)

\--

System1 | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

System1 is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a0...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a03f9dc7b)

------
rahimnathwani
Oakam | London, UK | Full-time | Data Scientists, Software Engineers, Mobile
Developers, Senior UX Designer |
[https://www.oakam.com/](https://www.oakam.com/)

At Oakam, we are disrupting access to credit in underserved communities
through a mobile-first approach. Using a unique combination of traditional and
alternative data, behavioural science and psychometric tests, we have built
proprietary machine learning models for underwriting. We give people a choice
to access fairer credit, and help our customers rebuild their credit history
and adopt better financial habits. Our model has been proven with £350 million
in small loans to date. We are on a steep growth trajectory.

We are looking to hire for:

Data Scientists [[https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/data-
scientist](https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/data-scientist)]

Senior UX [[https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/senior-ux-
designer-...](https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/senior-ux-designer-
product-designer)]

Mobile developers [[https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/mobile-
developer](https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/mobile-developer)]

Software Engineers [[https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/software-
engineer](https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/software-engineer)]

To apply, email wearehiring [AT] oakam.com, mentioning HN in the subject line
or, for more info, email rahim.nathwani [AT] oakam.com

------
GengoRecruit
Gengo | Tokyo/Manila | ONSITE | Senior Web Developers | Full-Time |
[https://gengo.com/](https://gengo.com/)

We're looking for Senior Web Developers to expand our team of international
engineers!

We Gengons are located around the globe including Tokyo, San Mateo, London,
and Manila, functioning as one-team through "wormholes" \- our always-on video
portals. Join our ambitious team of talented individuals in solving a real
global problem - making it easier for the world to communicate freely.

[Company Details]

Tokyo and Silicon Valley-based company, providing a crowdsourced translation
platform with over 21,000 translators across 140 countries. Our investors
include Recruit, Intel Capital, Atomico, and NTT DoCoMo. We serve a diverse
portfolio of customers, including TripAdvisor, New York Times, Alibaba and
Rakuten.

-We offer a competitive salary

[Requirements]

-Currently located in Tokyo/Manila

-Proficient in at least 1 programming language (e.g. Python, PHP, Java, Ruby)

-3 to 5 years web development experience

-Familiar with Agile software development methodologies

-Experience in writing unit tests

-Experience developing on a Linux or Mac platform

-Continuous development and deployment experience

-Experience working with SQL based databases

[Office Environment]

Silicon-valley style open office layout including assigned desk plus floating
desks, optional standing desks, etc.

Apply now: [http://careers.gengo.com/](http://careers.gengo.com/)

------
malcolmwhite
We’re an early stage startup bringing human-level intelligence to the machines
that move our world. We are looking for passionate experts in robotics,
computer vision, machine learning, and AI to help build our first product.

The potential to create truly intelligent machines has never been higher. The
raw technologies of AI, robotics and cloud services are mature but haven't
been applied to the most promising applications.

What you need to have:

\- Passion, drive and grit

\- Excellent programming skills

\- Success solving complex engineering or programming problems

What will set you apart:

\- Background in robotics, AI and cloud services

\- Startup experience

\- Experience with warehousing and logistics

What you’ll learn:

\- Solving complex problems by combining machine and human intelligence

\- Modern robotics algorithms for navigation, perception and manipulation

Charles DuHadway, founder and CEO of Fox Robotics, built deep expertise with
our key technologies in a career that includes self-driving cars at Stanford,
self-driving lawnmowers at Bosch, AI at YouTube, shared autonomy at Google
Research, robot perception and navigation at Google Robotics and cloud
robotics at KUKA.

If you'd like to find out more, send me an email at malcolm at foxbots dot co.

------
minimaxlabs
Minimax Labs | Full-stack Engineers, Interns | London, UK | ONSITE, INTERNS,
FULL-TIME, | [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com)

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses across
the world with a focus in the energy industry, creating value out of thin air
and a little cloud. To support rapid growth we seek strong full-stack
engineers and scientists who want have a real impact to join our elite team in
central London.

We’re looking for full time employees as well as summer interns to work on
several exciting new projects.

You should:

\- love working on challenging, complex problems and high performance
applications (Java 8, Spring-boot)

\- know at least one common front-end framework (Angular 2+, React, Vue, etc.)

\- be able to design systems with distributed front-end/back-end logic
(microservices, Docker, AWS/GCE)

\- be experienced in at least one statically typed high-level language (e.g.
Java, C# or C++)

\- Be familiar with one scripting language (Python, bash, etc.)

Experience in (or passion for) UI, UX design or data visualisation is a plus.

Get in touch at hiring@minimaxlabs.com for more details

------
azinman2
Apple | Prototype Engineer | Bay Area | Full-time | Onsite

The Technology Development Group is working on exciting new technologies and
user experiences. We're looking for an experienced and driven software
prototyper specializing in iOS development. As a member of our Experience
Prototyping team, you will have a unique and rewarding opportunity work at the
intersection of design and technology, to shape upcoming products that will
delight and inspire millions of Apple’s customers every day.

You will work closely with engineers and designers to create ground breaking
technologies and systems. You will rapidly prototypes new customer experiences
involving 3D graphics, networking, machine learning and user interactions.

This is a really awesome opportunity to join a high impact early stage
technology team.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=113134458&t=0&so=&lo=0...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=113134458&t=0&so=&lo=0*USA&pN=0&openJobId=113134458)

------
gusmd
ESI Group | Software Development Engineer | San Diego, CA | Full-Time, Onsite

ESI Group is a leading innovator in Virtual Prototyping software and services.
ESI allows its clients to bring their products to life; ensuring reliable
performance, serviceability and maintainability.

ESI US R&D, Inc., is currently seeking a Software Development Engineer at our
San Diego, CA offices. Just a mile from the Pacific Ocean, we are a small team
focused on developing and maintaining desktop software applications in the
field of vibro-acoustics simulation. Our clients include NASA, Boeing, Airbus,
GM and Ford.

We are looking for people with a Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science or
Engineering or Mathematics. We use C++, Python, and Qt for our desktop
applications, so experience with those is required. Also desirable is
experience with numerical methods, OpenGL or other 3D APIs, HPC tools, and
APIs such as MPI and Linux development.

Feel free to reach Tracy at ext-tracy.sidall@esi-group.com with any questions
related to the job and company. Don't forget to mention HN in the e-mail!

------
adenta
Handshake | Machine Learning Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Android
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Handshake (joinhandshake.com/careers) is the leading platform helping close
the opportunity gap for recent college graduates. In the past you needed to
live close to a big economic hub, or have well connected parents to land a
good job after graduating from college. We are changing that to make
employment more democratic. Super great culture, everyone here is mission
driven, and passionate about making life easier for those in, and graduating
from college.

We are really passionate about making sure our stack is mature and battle-
tested to best serve the nine million students on Handshake. Our back end is
Rails and Postgres, where on the front end you will find React and TypeScript.
Some Elasticsearch thrown in there. We also use Spark & Databricks for data
stuff. Happy to provide more info/context!

We have lots of open positions right now. Drop me a note (email in profile) or
apply online if anything sounds exciting!

------
fdeage
Delight | Lead Developer | Paris, France | ONSITE | Full-time Contract |
delight-data.com

We help live entertainment professionals make the best out of their customer
data to promote their shows more effectively.

As the head our small dev team, you'll assume several roles including back-
end, UX, PO, architecture and devops.

• Products: Ignition: B2B BI product to help producers analysze their data in
depth Satisfaction: review-gathering app 2 more products to be launched by the
end of the year (stay tuned!)

• Phase: already 20 customers (including most of the top French online
ticketing actors), looking to reach 100 by year-end. We think we passed the
product/market-fit.

• Funding: 1.2 m€

• Market: show producers and theater managers, France first, planning to
target western Europe in a few months

• Stack: Elixir/Phoenix, VueJS, PostgreSQL, Python, Docker, Rancher, AWS

French required, part remote is an option after some time

Languages: Elixir/Phoenix, Vue.js DB: PostgreSQL, Redis Data: Python, Dataiku,
Qlik, Panda Tools: git/GitHub, CircleCI/BuddyCI, Code Climate, Rollbar
Infrastructure: AWS, Docker, Rancher, Kubernetes, Quay

------
farsounder
FarSounder | Rhode Island, USA | Sales Account Manager | Full-Time | Onsite
(mostly with Flexible hours and remote local) | www.farsounder.com

Though this is not a technology developer position, it does work closely with
our engineering team. Applicants must be comfortable with technology since our
product is high tech.

FarSounder, Inc. is a small and growing marine sonar company located in
Warwick, Rhode Island. We invented and developed a revolutionary type of sonar
that shows the user a 3D image of the underwater environment in front of their
vessel (similar to radar, but in 3D and underwater).

We are looking to expand our sales team to support our international sales
efforts. The candidate will participate in all aspects of the sales process. A
key responsibility will be supporting and building relationships with our
global dealer network. Other main responsibilities will be managing sales data
in Salesforce, attending and assisting with tradeshows and events, and tending
to pre-sales questions from both customers and dealers.

As the front line of communications, the candidate must possess excellent
communication and interpersonal skills to build a rapport with customers,
shipyards, and dealers. The candidate is expected to assist in closing current
leads and cultivating new ones. The ideal candidate should be interested in
marine technology and is comfortable working in the international community.
They will report directly to our executive staff and work frequently with our
engineering team.

If you're passionate about closing sales, enthusiastic about technology, and
believe in providing superior service, then this is the job for you!

[http://www.farsounder.com/job-posting/sales-account-
manager](http://www.farsounder.com/job-posting/sales-account-manager)

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo | Backend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | People Operations Manager | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior iOS / Cross-Platform Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

We're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in raising the
standard of trust online.

More info: [https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

------
_pastel
Picnic | Front-End, Full-Stack, ML Engineering | SF | Full Time, Onsite

Picnic's mission is to structure the world's medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care through a personal
health timeline. We do the dirty work of fetching and parsing any record from
any doctor, anywhere in the US. Beyond serving patients directly, we partner
with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who sponsor PicnicHealth accounts
for research volunteers. Through this work we’re building data sets that power
cutting edge medical research. We’re going through a period of extreme growth
— on track for 20x over the next year, coming off our recent $1M finish in
Google Cloud’s Machine Learning Startup Competition.

Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL, Kubernetes.

Learn more at
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs)

------
regularworker
SevOne Inc. | Software engineer (Go/Python) | Boston, MA or Newark, DE| Full
time, ONSITE | [https://www.sevone.com](https://www.sevone.com)

SevOne provides the world’s largest CSPs, MSPs and Enterprises with the most
comprehensive technology portfolio to collect, analyze and visualize network &
infrastructure performance data to deliver actionable insights to compete and
win in the connected world.

Currently we are hiring for our Universal Collections team responsible for
creating collectors for polling various types of data and piping it into our
system. Some of the work we do include custom collectors for Cisco and Juniper
routers and maintain core libraries that are part of the SevOne Data Engine.
Our libraries are written using Python and Go and interface using gRPC and
REST. We also heavily use Docker and Kubernetes for orchestrating our
services.

I work on the team so if you have any questions or are interested in applying
feel free to reach out to me at dadhikari@sevone.com

------
suhaasprasad
Revfluence | Backend & Full Stack Engineer Roles | ONSITE | Full Time | Visa |
San Francisco, CA | $100k - $200k + generous equity + benefits

Revfluence ([https://www.revfluence.com/](https://www.revfluence.com/)) is a
profitable, Series A funded enterprise SaaS platform that helps companies
create high quality branded content by finding, connecting and coordinating
with thousands of talented content creators and influencers. Our platform aims
to solve a greater challenge beyond influencer marketing with a novel, data-
driven approach to making the process of collaborating with photographers,
videographers, influencers and other content creators more seamless and
scalable than ever before, while also providing the infrastructure to
constantly learn and recommend the right piece of content to the right person
through the right channel.

This is a unique opportunity to join a fast growing startup with ambitious
goals to make it possible for talented creators to earn a living doing what
they love. We're a well-funded, 40+ person company but our core team of
engineers is still quite small and looking to grow quickly, which means you
can have the opportunity to take on ownership and make a big impact!

We’re looking for engineers with the ability and desire to build a great
product who aren’t afraid of learning new technologies. Our current tech stack
includes Python, Google App Engine, Django, Postgres, and ReactJS + Typescript
(currently migrating from AngularJS). Check out some of our job postings for
more details!

[https://jobs.lever.co/revfluence?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/revfluence?team=Engineering)

Feel free to also send me an email with any questions! My name is Suhaas, CTO
at Revfluence, and you can reach me at sprasad@revfluence.com

------
ewa
Intercom | Dublin, Ireland or London, UK | SOFTWARE ENGINEER (Experienced)
[https://grnh.se/89980b421](https://grnh.se/89980b421) Full Time | ONSITE |
SaaS

WHAT: Millions of end users communicate with businesses via Intercom every
day. As our communications platform expands, we’re facing many exciting
scaling challenges and building holistic roadmaps where your expertise can be
applied to areas such as building a beautiful messenger composer, rule
matching, deliverability, security, app availability and machine learning, to
name a few.

ROLE: You'll be a product engineer at Intercom - someone who solves real
customer problems through a smart and efficient application of your technical
knowledge and your tools. We want you to contribute to our product roadmap and
provide technical mentorship to other engineers.

BENEFITS: Competitive salary, meaningful equity, free food, health insurance,
life assurance, open vacation policy, public transport and gym covered.

Hiring process consists of tech test, phone interview and an onsite interview
with technical and culture sessions.

TECH: The core Intercom product is a Ruby on Rails application with an
Ember.js frontend. We use MySQL, MongoDB and Amazon’s DynamoDB for most of our
storage. Our web messenger is built on React. We have API and integration
clients for Ruby / Rails, Java, PHP, Node, Go, and .NET. We like to buy the
best tools and services where available but will build our own when we need
to—we use an in-house continuous deployment service and built our own
lightweight project management tooling.

How we work and where to apply:
[https://www.intercom.com/careers/](https://www.intercom.com/careers/)

Or you can email me directly :) ewa@intercom.com

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com)

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for mobile app developers so that they can
focus on growing their user base, downloads, and revenue (and leave the
numbers to us). If you have a mobile app, think of us as being your compass.
We're hiring for all roles.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Product Engineer, Data:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?ref=keyvalues)

\- Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d623403ea9f?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Rails | MongoDB | Knockout

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

------
thomas_d
Busuu | Backend engineer (other tech roles are open too) | London UK | onsite
only

We are a language learning startup with 80M users, leading the way in EdTech
innovation. Our mission is to allow anyone in the world to learn a new
language, whether it is for personal development or to improve their life
chances (most of our users are from developing countries). We do that through
a strong focus on user experience, quality of the educational content, and
adaptive learning. We need talented backend developers to work on APIs, scale
our platform, build our machine learning pipeline. We also work on social
network features and bot/voice platforms. Our stack includes Symfony (PHP7),
Node, Docker, AWS.

If you want a fast-paced environment, responsibilities, to work with a fun and
very diverse international team, get in touch with us! We are also hiring for
many other positions, check out our jobs page.

[https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs](https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs)

------
jmoondfsco
Donnelley Financial Solutions (Active Disclosure) | Bellevue, WA | Full-Time |
On-Site

Email: jon.moon@dfsco.com

We are going through a modernization effort on all levels. We are looking for
collaborative engineers that are interested in a culture of mentorship. If you
are looking for a new challenge and want to pioneer using new technology,
reach out.

Keywords: Go, Haskell, Python, Erlang/Elixir, Kubernetes, Docker, React

Roles: Development Manager, Principle Software Engineer, Senior Software
Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer

[https://accuracyiseverything.com/](https://accuracyiseverything.com/)
Donnelley Financial Solutions (NYSE: DFIN) is the preferred global provider of
financial disclosure solutions and analytics, helping clients efficiently meet
their regulatory obligations and make more informed business decisions.
ActiveDisclosure℠ software provides users greater efficiency in finance, legal
and investor relations, as well as a better path to create and manage
disclosure reports.

------
sahil_k
Description:LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary +
Equity + Full Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

Series B Funded by top healthcare investors Ex-Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford
Team

LeanTaaS is a fast growing healthcare predictive analytics company that uses
sophisticated math and lean principles to make healthcare providers more
efficient. Our technology helps millions of people wait less at hospitals and
specialty clinics across the country.

LeanTaaS’ customers include some of the nation’s largest hospitals including
15 of the top 30 Cancer Centers. Our team includes veteran executives and the
brightest minds from Google, McKinsey, Stanford, MIT, Duke, Berkeley, UIUC,
and more.

We are looking for Engineers, Data Scientists and Product Managers who possess
an entrepreneurial, scrappy personality and the talent to think outside the
box to problem solve and get things done.

Job descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers)

BUILD TECHNOLOGY THAT SAVES LIVES!!

------
iancarroll
HelloSign | San Francisco | Full-time | Security Engineers | ONSITE

HelloSign’s digital workflow platform – which includes eSignature, digital
workflow, and electronic fax solutions — helps over 75,000 companies and
millions of people do business faster. We help our customers close deals
faster, onboard new hires with ease, complete documents without error, and
much, much more.

Our ideal candidate:

* Has a passion for information security with eagerness to learn and build cool things.

* A strong understanding/experience of at-least one domain i.e either application Security or cloud security.

* Can collaborate well with teams and demonstrate extreme ownership.

* Is open to working on different security domains, as required.

* Comfortable with scripting and can get things done.

* Ability to show initiative to drive progress and improvement.

Formal job posting:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hellosign/b59ac81b-0acc-420e-9b9c-6417...](https://jobs.lever.co/hellosign/b59ac81b-0acc-420e-9b9c-6417c50e9d8f)

Reach out to me at ian.carroll@hellosign.com and mention HN if you're
interested.

------
pbiggar
Dark | Infrastructure Engineer| Early Stage | Full-time | San Francisco |
Onsite

We're making coding 100x easier, allowing you to build scalable backend
services in minutes/hours rather than weeks/months. We do this by removing as
much accidental complexity as possible from building software, esp around
infrastructure, deployment, and APIs. More at
[https://darklang.com](https://darklang.com).

• Product: Dark, a holistic combination of a programming language, structured
editor, and infrastructure compiler. Basically, anything that we need to do to
remove accidental complexity from development.

• Phase: Trying it out with first users
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803189)).
So quite early, definitely pre-product/market-fit, so you’ll be heavily
influencing the product.

• Funding: $3.5m

• Market: We're targeting existing developers for the next few years

• Mission: allowing a billion people to code

• Values: impactful, Decisive, Collaborative, Introspective

• Stack: OCaml, Elm, Kubernetes

== Salary/benefits ==

Good salary for seed-stage startup, good equity. Good benefits, including
healthcare, parental leave, 401k.

== Team ==

CEO was former VP Prod @ Lola Travel, CTO was founder/CEO of CircleCI

== Interview == 1hr call/in-person with CEO, 1hr chat with CTO, customized
after that, likely a 1 day paid onsite.

== More == [http://darklang.com/careers/infrastructure-
engineer](http://darklang.com/careers/infrastructure-engineer)

------
peterlai
Emburse (YC W16) | Software Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE preferred, REMOTE |
[https://www.emburse.com/](https://www.emburse.com/)

Emburse is a corporate credit card platform that generates virtual and
physical credit cards with specific budget restrictions. We manage both
traditional corporate card expenses like T&E as well as backend vendor
payments.

Emburse is built using Python/Django and is deployed on Heroku for development
and AWS for production. We're looking for someone to join us as one of the
first few employees and who would be comfortable embracing sizable
infrastructure responsibilities which include:

* Maintaining a PCI-compliant environment on AWS

* Augmenting our credit card transaction processing capabilities

* Designing new expense management features

Check out [https://www.emburse.com/emburse-
hiring/](https://www.emburse.com/emburse-hiring/) for more information about
our company and the role we're looking to fill.

------
sachinag
LaunchDarkly | Software Engineer, Distributed Systems Engineer, DevOps
Engineer, Customer Success Manager, Technical Account Manager, many others |
Oakland, CA | Onsite

LaunchDarkly is a feature management platform (think feature flags as a
service) for everyone from the smallest startups to the world's largest
software companies. We help everyone, everywhere build better software and our
scale and opportunity for impact is almost unmatched.

We're based in uptown Oakland, a block from the 19th Street BART station.
We're growing rapidly, but we're still small enough that the CEO and CTO still
know everyone's name. I could say all sorts of things to convince you, but
I'll just say this: I'm the happiest I've ever been in my professional life
here.

All of our jobs are listed at
[https://launchdarkly.com/careers/](https://launchdarkly.com/careers/) . If
you have any questions, just email me: sachin@launchdarkly.com

------
rryyan
M1 Finance | Chicago, IL | Lead iOS Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://m1finance.com](https://m1finance.com)

M1 Finance is an automated investment brokerage that lets you invest in the
stocks you want, for free. We're currently managing hundreds of millions of
dollars and signing up thousands of new customers each week. But we're not
done: we recently launched a new simple, low-cost way to borrow against your
portfolio, and have more ambitious plans to take on the entrenched personal
finance space.

We're seeking a talented senior iOS engineer to lead the development and
evolution of our iOS app from end-to-end. If you're interested in our mission
and want to work on a great product with great people, please apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/M1Finance/743999672703995-l...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/M1Finance/743999672703995-lead-
ios-engineer)

------
kevinrecruits
Redbubble | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.redbubble.com](https://www.redbubble.com)

Redbubble is creating the world’s largest marketplace for independent artists,
bringing more creativity into the world. It begins with 600k independent
artists. A global community making their creations available on awesome stuff
like tees, cases, throw pillows, and more. Whatever your thing, Redbubble has
an uncommon design that smacks you right in the heart.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/redbubble](https://www.keyvalues.com/redbubble)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://careers.redbubble.com/jobs/1221051?gh_jid=1221051](https://careers.redbubble.com/jobs/1221051?gh_jid=1221051)

Tech Stack: Back End: Ruby on Rails Front End: ReactJS

------
skiller3
Sandbox Banking (YC W17) | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | Onsite
| [https://sandboxbanking.com](https://sandboxbanking.com)

Sandbox provides a universal adapter for banks. It helps institutions quickly
and securely integrate new software from vendors and fintech startups. We're
growing quickly, backed by Y Combinator, and possess enviable runway.

Our team is looking for a software engineer to help expand our core platform
and ensure the success of new client deployments. Applicants should want the
opportunity to play a critical role in building an early stage product, enjoy
working directly with customers, and be excited about financial technology.

Our stack is comprised of Python, Django, Postgres, an assortment of AWS
services, and Vue.js.

Please see [https://sandboxbanking.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://sandboxbanking.com/careers/software-engineer/) to learn
more.

------
cevans
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite | $80k-$150k |
[https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 120 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 17
states.

We've raised over $75m in venture capital and we're looking to expand our team
with more talented engineers.

Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.

Email us at jobs@joinroot.com to apply and we'll respond to you promptly.

------
cpmurphy1980
Indeed | Java, ReactJS or RoR engineer | Onsite or remote | Austin TX | Full
time We are looking for Sr level Java and Ruby on Rails engineers to join our
team full-time. Our Assessments team has a simple mission: help candidates get
the right job. We let people build a profile to demonstrate their knowledge,
skills, and abilities using job assessments… we’re trying to make the resume a
thing of the past. Our team is highly distributed geographically so this
position is open to remote candidates anywhere in the US or Canada as well as
in our offices in Austin and San Francisco.Our team is nimble and scrappy. We
ship new capabilities often and quickly by explicitly asking ourselves the
80/20 question a.k.a. the Pareto Principle.

You will: Build the core functionality of our assessments platform and own
design and execution Develop our API and integrations with external applicant
tracking systems like Greenhouse and Jobvite Scale to serve 100M+ job seekers

Please apply here: [https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Senior-Java-
Enginee...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Senior-Java-Engineer-
Remote/10224)

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Senior-Ruby-on-
Rail...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Senior-Ruby-on-Rails-
Engineer-Remote/9412)

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Senior-React-JS-
Eng...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Senior-React-JS-Engineer-
Remote/10414)

Indeed provides a variety of benefits that help us focus on our mission of
helping people get jobs. View our bounty of perks:
[http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits](http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits)

------
d_burfoot
Ozora Research | Engineers, Linguists | Berkeley, CA | Part-Time | Onsite |
Equity

My company, Ozora Research, is developing a next-generation suite of Natural
Language Processing tools centered around sentence parsing. We spend our time
thinking deeply about the structure of language and then building statistical
models that capture the structure. The requirements are: a good background in
mathematics and statistics, and a deep interest in language and linguistics.
Programming skill is a huge plus, but not an absolute requirement.

I believe we are poised to make a huge dent in the world of NLP and
linguistics. The field of automated parsing has been bogged down for the last
20 years because of its dependence on labelled training data (e.g the Penn
Treebank). In my research I've discovered a way to circumvent that limitation,
by building and evaluating sentence parsers using only a large amount of raw
text data. I've spent the last couple of years validating the approach, and
now that I'm confident it works, I'm looking to build up a team.

I have a nontraditional, minimalist and cockroachy business plan that won't
appeal to everyone, but I can promise you that if I get rich you will also. I
can also guarantee that you will get a ton of great experience that you would
be tough to get at a big company. I want to especially encourage the following
types of people to reach out:

\- Recent grads in technical fields who want to break into the software
engineering industry

\- People who have had some success in mainstream software engineering
careers, but are now bored and want to try something new

\- People who want are thinking about going to graduate school in CS/ML/AI/NLP
and want some experience doing research in that area

I'm happy to talk more about the specifics in person. Email me at daniel dot
burfoot at gmail.

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help
build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations
is done by writing code first, so it is fully reproducible.

Aha! is also looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers to work on the
Aha! product. We use Rails extensively, plus React for rich browser based
experiences.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
elementsNL
ELEMENTS INTERACTIVE | Python/Django developer (medior to senior level
positions) | Barcelona, Spain | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA (only for senior
candidates)

Elements Interactive - we're a digital agency building web and mobile
applications for a wide range of clients with HQ in the Netherlands. We have
an international team of over 60 professionals (12 in Barcelona office), all
passionate about technology, learning and sharing our knowledge. Currently
looking to expand the team in BCN.

Check our current tech stack here [https://stackshare.io/elements-
interactive#technology](https://stackshare.io/elements-interactive#technology)

More info about us & our projects
[https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/jobs/352241](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/jobs/352241)

------
rfsn-alex
Refersion | New York, NY | Senior Developer | Full-time | Onsite

Refersion is a profitable, private, and fast growing SaaS company located in
New York City. Our flagship product is a sales tracking and marketing platform
in the e-commerce space. Our clients range from large, well known online
retailers to SMBs.

At Refersion, our technical staff believes that software development is a
craft. It's part of our culture. We are a small team which allows for a really
strong collaborative environment and the ability to build amazing apps that
delight the user. A get stuff done attitude. Small, empowered, self-motivated
teams can do big things. Our server stacks run PHP, MySQL, Redshift, React.js,
ElastiCache, and more. If you're an intelligent developer who believes in
doing what is best for the product, you'll love our team.

To apply:
[https://refersion.workable.com/j/D3F887963D](https://refersion.workable.com/j/D3F887963D)

------
carlosyasu91
Fond | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Principal Software Engineer | Full-time

Hi, I'm a Senior Software Engineer, I work for Fond and I'd like to share the
position we have open for Principal Software Engineer.

Fond's mission is to create a place where employees love to work. The way we
do that is we have a Perks platform with hundreds of discounts and also a
Rewards side which is used to give recognition to your coworkers/employees.

The Fond Engineering culture is very collaborative and results oriented, as a
startup we spend time and resources on the things that matter and bring value
to the business and other departments, there's been a lot of growth in my
career here, the stack is Ruby on Rails, React, RabbitMQ, iOS and Android apps
and a Go service.

Let me know if you want to know more about this!

[https://jobs.lever.co/fond/77f0c055-b7af-496f-b286-28d31cdb7...](https://jobs.lever.co/fond/77f0c055-b7af-496f-b286-28d31cdb7dfb?sourceid=yasu)

------
tozfeekum
Evolent Health | Arington, VA | Full-time | All Levels | Front-end Software
Developer

Software Engineer, Web UI Development
([https://www.evolenthealth.com/careers/opportunity/oViq7fwu](https://www.evolenthealth.com/careers/opportunity/oViq7fwu))

Evolent Health presents a unique opportunity for engineers eager to design and
build an entire platform from the ground up, utilizing the latest, cutting-
edge SPA technology built on React. Evolent's technology team has doubled in
size over the last year and offers tremendous opportunities for growth
building a web and mobile platform that will power the next generation of
health care software. Come see why Forbes Magazine ranks Evolent Health as #4
Most Promising Company in the nation!

Evolent Health is looking for a Software Engineer, Web UI Development to be a
key member of the web application team. Please email me at tosman at
evolenthealth dot com for more information.

------
rsaur
HackerOne | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

At HackerOne, we're building the world's leading bug bounty platform,
connecting organizations with the largest community of highly-qualified
security researchers and hackers. More than 800 organizations, including The
U.S. Department of Defense, Uber, Twitter, GitHub, Square, Dropbox and the
CERT Coordination Center, trust HackerOne’s platform and community of hackers
to find and responsibly disclose security vulnerabilities.

I'm one of the engineering managers at HackerOne. We have a diverse, talented
engineering team, with lots of opportunities to grow, own projects, and make
decisions that have visible impact on the business. We're looking for great
full-stack engineers to join our team.

Our stack includes Rails, React, GraphQL, Relay, and Postgres.

Apply at:
[https://www.hackerone.com/careers?gh_jid=591116](https://www.hackerone.com/careers?gh_jid=591116)

------
phatle
EmploymentHero | Ho Chi Minh City, Viet Nam| Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://employmenthero.com/](https://employmenthero.com/)

Employment Hero is Australia’s first fully integrated cloud-based employment
platform managing the entire employee lifecycle from hire to retire. Our
solution provides HR services, live HR support and outsourced payroll services
with rostering & award interpretation. Underpinned by our deeply knowledgeable
professionals, our service offering is indicative of our commitment to
innovation and sole focus on making employment easier for Australian
businesses.

Join us to make a difference and experience what it’s like to work at one of
Australia’s top 15 most innovative companies

\- Tech stack: Rails, React, Redux, ReactNative, microservices.

We're hiring for a variety of roles including Backend, Frontend, Full Stack,
Mobile, and Site Reliability Engineering.

Reach out to me at phat.tan@employmenthero.com and mention HN if you're
interested.

------
rahimnathwani
OneFi | London, UK | Full-time | VP Engineering, Senior Product Manager, Data
Scientist, Head of Risk | [https://onefi.co](https://onefi.co)

We're a small team of high performers who have built the leading African
Mobile First Consumer Lending Business. Ranked #1 for Finance apps (and #41
overall) in Google Play in Nigeria. Fast growing business (5%/month). Well
funded. Team spread between Lagos, Cape Town and San Francisco. As we expand
our platform to new markets (Ivory Coast, Ghana, Senegal, Egypt), we are
planning to establish our senior leadership in London.

VP of Engineering [[https://careers.onefi.co/3/](https://careers.onefi.co/3/)]
: Responsible for the entire engineering organization. This includes
recruiting, retention, organizational structure, technical roadmaps,
engineering process and practices, and outcomes.

Senior Product Manager
[[https://careers.onefi.co/2/](https://careers.onefi.co/2/)] : Own the whole
product, and work with the VP of Engineering to expand the platform into
multiple countries.

Head of Data Science
[[https://careers.onefi.co/1/](https://careers.onefi.co/1/)] : Turn the wealth
of data Paylater/OneFi has gathered over the years into a clear edge over
newer entrants;

Head of Risk [[https://careers.onefi.co/4/](https://careers.onefi.co/4/)] :
Develop the framework for the business to be run on a cLTV basis and drive
risk decisions to support maximum growth

If you’re interested in any of these roles, please email me
(careers[AT]onefi.co) with your CV or a link to your profile (on LinkedIn or
similar), mentioning HN in the subject line.

------
davidmichael
Meredith Corp | Full-Time | ONSITE | Des Moines, IA | Sr Engineer - DevOps

This position is primarily responsible for managing our infrastructure in AWS,
provision and configure AWS instances. Writing, debugging and managing
applications to ensure optimal performance. Create and manage application and
infrastructure monitoring solutions.

Skills required: * Manage AWS Infrastructure using CloudFormation * Write and
maintain Ansible playbooks for server configuration * Design and implement
monitoring solutions for all application and infrastructures * Work with
engineers to make ensure applications are secure and adhere to the best
practices * Assist in the design and maintenance of infrastructure for
automate testing

Apply Here: [https://meredith.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/EXT/job/Iowa-
De...](https://meredith.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/EXT/job/Iowa-Des-
Moines/Sr-Engineer---Web-Operations_JR04903)

------
frequent
Nexedi | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | FULL TIME and 4-12 months INTERNS
We are as usual looking for new colleagues to help improve our Free Software
solutions. Our stack is FOSS only
([https://stack.nexedi.com/](https://stack.nexedi.com/)) and we use it to
provide custom industrial implementations. We offer neither fame nor fortune -
you just need to be idealistic and passionate about Free Software to apply
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)). Candidates will do
a programming challenge and 1 interview (2 for full time). We're hiring for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Web Mesh Network | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Severless Web Messaging | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Python AI and Big Data | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | ERP5 AIOffice | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | SlapOS 4G5G Telco Edge Computing | Paris/Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy | Lille/Munich | FULL TIME/INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Jupyter Lab Mass Deployment | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Resilient Embedded GNU/Linux Edge Computing | Lille/Munich/Paris | FULL TIME/INTERN
    

About Nexedi: We are a team of 35 programmers (headquarters in Lille, France)
creating Free Software since 2001 and providing custom implementations that
range from collecting and analyzing sensor data in windparks to managing
product flows in car assembly lines. Unique features of solutions in our stack
enable us to offer levels of scalability and durability required in industrial
settings. We participate in European research projects, contribute to open
source solutions and have time to play and experiment. We all use degooglized
Chromebooks, have a flat hierarchy, paperless offices and no meetings. We hack
in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript, plus golang and C if needed.

------
afranchuk
LGS Innovations | Florham Park, NJ, Westminster, CO, Herndon, VA, and others |
Software, Mechanical, Electrical, Systems, RF, and Test Engineers | Full-time
| Onsite | VISA/Clearance likely required

LGS Innovations follows an excellent Bell Labs legacy, and is full of
passionate and skilled people. I've very much enjoyed working there as a
software engineer, where I've been able to engage in all sorts of diverse
projects: everything from embedded systems programming to web guis, and more
recently machine learning.

We are looking for all sorts of engineers and architects as we try to expand
our company, specifically for some recent contracts we were awarded. We want
your talent! Join our team to work on many different and challenging problems
in the C4ISR space.

[https://www.lgsinnovations.com/home/careers-at-
lgs/openings/](https://www.lgsinnovations.com/home/careers-at-lgs/openings/)

------
chrislh
WanderJaunt | Full-stack Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://www.wanderjaunt.com/](https://www.wanderjaunt.com/) |
[https://angel.co/wanderjaunt](https://angel.co/wanderjaunt)

WanderJaunt provides home owners and travelers with better experiences for
fairer prices. For homeowners, we take the hassle out of managing a short-term
vacation rental. For travelers, we deliver the consistency and quality of a
5-star hotel at a sharing economy price.

You’ll be the fourth engineer on our rapidly growing team. Help build out our
new booking platform, pricing algorithms, inventory management, logistics for
housekeeping and more! Django on the backend and Vue on the frontend.
Accepting talented engineers of all backgrounds with Django experience
especially appreciated!

To apply or for any questions, contact me (lead engineer) at
chris<at>wanderjaunt<dot>com.

------
nomisrec
Nomis Solutions | San Francisco, CA | Data Engineer | Software Engineer | Visa
| Onsite

    
    
      We are a small (~120) and mature (est. 2002) fin-tech in the business of banking software.
      We do price optimization for banks i.e. using big data analytics, determine how customers will respond to
      different prices and hence maximize/optimize an objective for the bank.
    
      Data Engineer: https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-postings?gh_jid=1244786
      Current tech-stack: AWS(EMR, Glue, Lambda, S3), Hive, Spark, Airflow, and Greenplum.
    
      Software Engineer: https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-postings?gh_jid=1084001
      Current tech-stack: Spring MVC, Hibernate, Node.js, Angular, JavaScript, SQL, XML, and Python.
    
      All open positions: https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-postings
    
      Reach out at: nomisrec [at] gmail dot com

------
afletcher
Mediatonic | London, Brighton, Madrid | Onsite | Full-Time

Mediatonic is an independent games developer with studios in the UK and
Europe, focusing on Live Games for Mobile and PC.

We've been around for over a decade, and partner with some of the largest
entertainment brands to create games that are played by millions of people
around the world. Most recently we announced that we're working with Microsoft
to bring Gears of War to mobile.

We're looking for server/backend and DevOps engineers across all of our
locations to build the backend infrastructure that powers our games.

More info at
[https://www.mediatonicgames.com/careers/](https://www.mediatonicgames.com/careers/)

We're running a modern tech-stack, using .NET Core, Actor Systems, Event
Sourcing, Kubernetes and Docker. Experience with that specific tech stack
isn't essential. Most of all we're looking for smart people who care about
producing quality software.

------
alexbecker
Coalition | SRE/DevOps | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small team of security
experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans building
a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk assessment to
make purchasing insurance easy, and using our knowledge to educate clients and
mitigate risk where possible. We've raised $10m recently.

We are looking to hire our first dedicated Site Reliability Engineer, who
would streamline our deployment process, improve our monitoring and tune our
services to keep them highly available and performant. This role comes with a
significant amount of responsibility and autonomy.

Our front-end is in React, our back-end is built with Flask running on Python
3.6, with some services in Node, and our infrastructure is hosted on AWS. We
are also always open to new technologies; we believe in using the best tool
for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time | We have raised
over $80M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique datasets in
existence - tens of millions of images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems. We’re looking for: * ML
researchers: Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level machine
learning researcher who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and
knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio
background needed. * Biologists, computational biologists, automation
scientists, and drug discovery experts.
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply. Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah.
Hiking/running/biking is literally out our back door, and it's half an hour to
5 ski resorts. Great pay, health insurance, 401k, relocation assistance
(onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber team, and help make a massively
positive impact. Happy to sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be
authorized to work in the US--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage. Tech:
Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc). Our team
of 99 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
thomaspun
GoodNotes (www.goodnotes.com) | Hong Kong ON-SITE, VISA | Full Time | Mobile +
Web engineers + leads | careers.goodnotes.com

GoodNotes turns your iPad into digital paper. It is as natural as using real
pen and paper but also has all the benefits of being digital. It was created
from our founder's frustration of taking readable and reusable notes on his
first iPad.

\- We are psyched about the future of computing: touch screen + keyboard + pen
\- We sponsor work visa. Come work in Hong Kong, one of the best Asian cities
\- You will be working with makers. Every engineering members have shipped
their own products outside of work. \- We are bootstrapped and we were one of
the top paid iOS apps last year. \- We have excellent work-life balance
because we hire people we can trust. 2 optional days (Thurs & Fri) to work at
home. Annual all-expense-paid offsite trip.

Email me at thomas@goodnotes.com and check out the pictures of our outings and
office on careers.goodnotes.com

~~~
zerr
How is it going with commies trying to crack down on freedom?

------
hass_rg
Red Guava | REMOTE | Software Developers | Full-Time (30 hours/week) |
[https://redguava.com.au/](https://redguava.com.au/)

Red Guava is a small, bootstrapped and profitable software company based in
Melbourne, Australia. Our team works remotely from all over the world.

Our sole focus is building an application called Cliniko
([https://cliniko.com](https://cliniko.com)). Cliniko makes life easy for
Allied Health professionals by handling appointment scheduling, storing
treatment notes and a bunch of other things. It's quite a neat system and is
used globally by tens of thousands of people every day.

 _Things we love to do:_

    
    
      - Provide great software and service.
    
      - Work with talented people.
    
      - Delight our customers.
    
      - Make the world a little bit better.
    

_The job_

We are looking for an amazing software developer to join our team. This
doesn’t mean you need to have 5+ years experience in the industry, we care
about skill, passion and integrity much more than credentials.

 _Who you are_

You are a software developer presumably, otherwise your chance of success for
this role is quite low.

You love to code and for your work to have a positive impact. You want to have
fun and enjoy yourself. You want to constantly improve.

 _You 're comfortable working in at least a few of these:_

    
    
      - CSS
    
      - DOM
    
      - Client side JS
    
      - JSON APIs
    
      - Web frameworks
    
      - Relational databases
    
      - Redis/Sidekiq
    

See the full job description and apply now:
[https://jobs.lever.co/redguava/960bdf6d-0731-490e-981b-becf8...](https://jobs.lever.co/redguava/960bdf6d-0731-490e-981b-becf83492a17)

------
starwatch
Kopernio | London | Full-time, On Site |
[https://kopernio.com](https://kopernio.com)

Kopernio is building the infrastructure to enable a seamless flow of academic
journal articles. We are making millions of scientific journal articles
available with one-click, saving 10 million researchers time and frustration
when accessing scientific knowledge.

We're just starting out in our journey to develop the core infrastructure that
lets scientists shine.

We're hiring for serveral postions, but are super keen to fill the following:

\- Front End Front-End Engineer (Web Extensions)

\- Python Web Developer

\- UX / UI

To see all roles please visit:
[https://angel.co/kopernio/jobs](https://angel.co/kopernio/jobs)

We are nimble and have the freedom (and background) of a startup, but have the
resources (legal, IT, etc.) of an enterprise and are perfectly placed to build
something amazing!

If you have any questions please shoot me a message: aaron at kopernio dot com

------
aamar
OODA Health | Back-end dev, Tech lead, & more | Salt Lake City, UT (SLC) |
Full-time | Onsite | [https://www.ooda-health.com](https://www.ooda-
health.com)

We are rebuilding the financial and communications backbone of the healthcare
industry in order to enable a new era of collaboration between insurance
plans, physicians, patients. Our company is a new (<1 year), well-capitalized,
and rapidly growing startup, founded by a team of veteran entrepreneurs in the
healthcare and tech space.

Our engineering team is SLC-based, but we have a variety of positions open in
SF as well. All jobs offer competitive salary, stock options, benefits, and
flexible vacation.

Our stack includes Golang, Python, Javascript, React, and more.

[https://jobs.lever.co/ooda-health](https://jobs.lever.co/ooda-health)

Don't see what you're looking for, but still interested? Email us at
careers@ooda-health.com.

------
ruffrey
Aquaoso Technologies, PBC | Folsom/Sacramento, CA | ArcGIS and Frontend
Software Engineer | Full-time | Equity | Flex schedule | ONSITE

We are building a water reslient future, starting in California. Founded by
experienced water rights and water law professionals, we are bringing together
data in new ways for the benefit of agriculture in our home state. After 2
accelerators and countless meetings with potential customers, we have started
signing the first enterprise agreements and have a paid beta out the door.
Come join our small friendly team in Folsom, CA. We need an experienced ESRI
ArcGIS programmer to take over and build out a data-heavy platform started by
contractors. Other technologies we use are Postgres, MongoDB, Node.js, AMQP,
Go, React, Swagger. There are many difficult and fun challenges to be solved
with UX design, solid cloud architecture, machine learning, statistics and
customer engagement.

Contact ruffrey on GitHub.

------
advanderveer
Nerdalize | Netherlands, Delft | Backend Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://careers.nerdalize.com/o/jr-backend-
engineer](https://careers.nerdalize.com/o/jr-backend-engineer)

Do you want to help us build the best cloud platform for HPC users? Nerdalize
is looking for a software engineer who wants to have a go at our inhouse
developed user-facing CLI and expand our private Kubernetes offering for
users.

You will be part of our Software & Sales team, where your strong coding skills
will play a major role in the development of our cloud platform. No small,
useless features allowed, but only direct impact on our main product — saving
tons of cloud CO2 emissions and providing affordable cloud to the masses while
you're at it. Developed something really neat? Why not pitch it at a big tech
conference, like our team did last May at KubeCon in Copenhagen?

We would love to hear from you!

~~~
ThirzaT
Definitely working on the coolest stack! Building the fastest, smoothest, most
sustainable and affordable cloud platform out there. What's not to like? :)

------
maksym7
ReviewTrackers | Chicago, IL | Senior Product Manager | Full-time | Onsite

ReviewTrackers is the rapidly-growing customer feedback platform trusted by
tens of thousands of businesses. As a Senior Product Manager, you will help
drive the vision and execution of the ReviewTrackers product offerings. You
will leverage large amounts of disparate datasets, user research, customer
interviewing, and rapid testing of ideas to build new and enhance existing
features.

We are looking for data-driven generalist Senior Product Manager. We have a
strong product+engineering team, you'll be a second PM in the org reporting
directly to VP of Product. Lots of ownership and huge impact on the business.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/reviewtrackerscom/vi...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/reviewtrackerscom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADPLFgejy_eD9)

------
scald
Springbuk | Principal Backend Engineer | Growth-Stage | Full-time |
Indianapolis | Competitive Salary + Equity

At Springbuk, we’re undergoing a major platform re-architecture in response to
our rapidly scaling customer base. We need your help to lead that transition
from monolith to microservices and from data analysis that works to data
analysis that scales.

• Product: Health Intelligence Platform for Self Insured Employers, Brokers,
and Wellness Companies
([https://www.springbuk.com](https://www.springbuk.com))

• Raised our $20M Series B in Feb. Total money in ~$25M.

• Strong revenue and product growth 3 years in a row.

• 1600+ paid employer customers on the platform

• Tech: Ruby, Python, Postgres, Elasticsearch, AWS, React

== Full Description / Apply ==

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/springbukcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/springbukcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADPNsE0Xc1T-t)

------
amq
ToolSense | [https://toolsense.io/](https://toolsense.io/) | Vienna | On-site
| Full-time

ToolSense is the first startup in the new 'Startup Incubator' of FH Technikum
Wien.

We're changing the way construction works - by providing a full-stack IoT
solution, consisting of ToolSense HW-module, Edge Computing, ToolSense Cloud
and ToolSense Web-Frontend.

Currently we are working with 16 construction machine manufacturers in Europe
and USA (such as the German powertool manufacturer Metabo) and have closed
several rounds of investor funding.

We are pushing the limits even further and are looking for new team members:

* Electrical Engineer / System Integration

* Senior Frontend Developer

* Junior Frontend Developer

* Machine Learning Engineer

[https://toolsense.io/career/](https://toolsense.io/career/)

\--

We would be happy to receive your application under: careers@toolsense.io

Furthermore we're always taking interns - so if you are interested in doing
an​ internship, let us know!

------
TDMLB101
BAMTech Media | New York, NY | Software Engineer or Senior Software Engineer:
Media Services; Senior Software Engineer: Stream Security || Full time

Join our team and help us drive the cord-cutting revolution! BAMTech isn’t
just about streaming Baseball – we also manage NHL, Fox Sports Go, WWE,
Eurosport, and several other content providers. You would be helping a team
whose services act as the linchpin for video playback, handling new challenges
of scale and speed in a rapidly growing industry. The company is aggressively
expanding to meet increased demand, and you would be getting in on the ground
floor of this new opportunity. You would help the team create new designs to
meet our scaling demands, build out services in cloud infrastructure providers
with exposure to AWS EC2, ECS, Dynamo & DAX, Lambda, and Kinesis, and help the
team introduce new processes to scale. If you like tinkering with new
technologies, have experience with high scale systems, or simply want to gain
exposure to new tools, this team is a great fit. You’d be helping the team
embrace microservices architecture with an emphasis on non-blocking, highly
concurrent programming. Experience with Scala/Play/Akka is highly preferred,
but not a requirement. With strong CS fundamentals and an entrepreneurial
attitude, you’d be an asset to our team.

We are also looking for Senior Engineers to join our Stream Security team.
Protecting our high-quality streams is vital and you would be joining a team
whose goal is to build a highly secure, highly scalable system with tight
integration between all streaming devices. The DRM landscape is rapidly
evolving and you would be at the cutting edge of this growing field. The team
is primarily based out of the UK and New York, and the business value is
paramount. Feel free to reach out with any questions.

PM me to apply.

Read more here: [https://www.bamtechmedia.com/](https://www.bamtechmedia.com/)

------
cleoai
Cleo AI | Backend Engineer (Ruby), Senior and Mid-Level | London | Full-time|
Onsite

Cleo is an AI assistant that helps over 400,000 people in the UK, US and
Canada feel great about their money. We're one of the fastest growing startups
on the planet, backed by the founders of Skype, Transferwise and Zoopla.

We're looking for a pragmatic tenured engineer that can help us deliver an
amazing product at scale. You'll work within an experienced team of 5 backend
engineers and a wider engineering team of 8, growing to 16 over the next year.

We want Cleo to be known for being one of the best engineering organisations
anywhere and hope you'll make a big contribution to building that culture.

What you'll be doing:

\- Product. 90% of your time will be building new features and improving
existing ones. We love getting features into users’ hands early, learning and
iterating. We're exceptionally data driven.

\- Bank data API integrations. We use various third party services for banking
data aggregation and plan on integrating more more providers throughout this
year.

\- Payments. From paying friends to saving automatically, you’ll write code
that moves money safely.

Why you should join:

You will

> get to work at one of the fastest growing, venture-backed startups anywhere
> in the world. We have gone from 200,000 users in February to over 400,000 by
> June.

> work with one of the smartest, dedicated and passionate teams in Europe.

> have a genuine impact on people's lives. Hundreds of thousands of people
> chat to Cleo every week! We make a positive difference to quality of life.

Please see further details and full job postings here:
[https://meetcleo.recruiterbox.com/](https://meetcleo.recruiterbox.com/)

------
jukkaheinonen
Smartly.io | Helsinki, Finland | Onsite, relocation assistance |
[https://www.smartly.io](https://www.smartly.io)

Smartly.io is looking for skilled Full Stack Software Developers to build
software for the largest online marketers in the world.

Check the job descriotion and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartly.io/e07f4bf2-1571-4974-b8ad-f41...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartly.io/e07f4bf2-1571-4974-b8ad-f4118ba85440?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source\[\]=hackernews_whoshiring)

Check out our tech blog:
[https://www.smartly.io/blog/tag/engineering](https://www.smartly.io/blog/tag/engineering)

Smartly.io is a fast-growing team of 220+, building a SaaS power tool to
automate and optimize online marketing for the largest online businesses
globally, like eBay, Uber, and Skyscanner.

------
dwaltrip
ABL Space Systems | Los Angeles, CA | Head of Software Engineering | Full-time
| Onsite

ABL Space Systems builds rockets to launch small satellites into orbit. We are
looking for an experienced engineering leader to help us build out the
information systems that serve as the technological foundation for world-class
rocket engineering, production and launch capabilities.

We currently have a team of one (that's me), so this is an opportunity to have
a huge impact as the company charges forward to the first flight. It's not
every day that a web application contributes to launching things into space
(don't worry, there's no javascript running on the flight computer).

Head of Software Engineering: [https://www.ablspacesystems.com/join/head-of-
software-engine...](https://www.ablspacesystems.com/join/head-of-software-
engineering)

Feel free to also email me directly: waltrip@ our domain.

------
lillian_vargas
Software Engineer | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL | Onsite, Full-Time |
careers.sharpspring.com/careers-list/#category=development

SharpSpring is seeking talented Software Engineers to join our development
team onsite in Gainesville, FL. Our team is a group of dedicated individuals
working to provide the best service possible to our customers using the most
innovative solutions. SharpSpring provides excellent benefits and an engaging
workplace with talented, friendly coworkers. This position will give you the
chance to work with the latest technologies and come up with creative
solutions to problems across a wide range of projects. Ownership of product
modules is encouraged, and as a member of our team, your contributions will
have a positive impact on thousands of customers spanning the globe. We work
in an agile environment where input from every developer is welcomed and
everyone’s voice is heard.

------
admithub
Admithub | Software Engineers | Boston, MA | full-time | Onsite |
[https://admithub.com/jobs](https://admithub.com/jobs)

We makes AI-powered chatbots to help colleges better serve their prospective
and enrolled students on their journey to and through school.

Positions: \--Experienced Frontend Engineers \--Senior Backend Engineers

Background: We have recently closed our Series A and are looking to expand our
engineering team. We currently have 7 engineers and are looking for passionate
and experienced frontend and backend engineers to join us. We are located in
Downtown Crossing.

Stack: React, Redux, Typescript, SCSS, Jest on the frontend. With the backend
consisting of Django w/ Django Rest Framework, Pytest, Mypy, Celery, Postgres,
MongoDB, CircleCI, Github, and deployment via Heroku and AWS.

If this sounds interesting to you, please reach out to jobs+hn@admithub.com
with your resume and we will schedule a time to talk.

------
roli-careers
ROLI | Music-tech | London | ONSITE | Full-time | Perm |
[https://roli.com](https://roli.com) | [https://noise.fm](https://noise.fm)

We are ROLI. We are building the next generation of music-making devices and
software to revolutionise how expressive music is made.

We're growing our collaborative and talented Web team in London and need
developers who are excited about modern web technologies and music creation,
to play a major part in building our platform services. We're at a critical
point in planning our future developments and we need the experience and
insight of mature developers to help us scale and meet upcoming challenges.

We...

* mostly use Node.js, Express, React, MongoDB hosted on AWS.

* work in small teams across products.

* communicate a lot internally and support each other.

* share responsibility for the wellbeing of our working environment.

* like music

Working benefits include: A dedicated company-wide Hack Day every four weeks;
A company backed pension scheme; A competitive health care cash plan; Flexible
work options; Daily complimentary homemade vegetarian lunch

Full role specs can be found here, along with a full list of working benefits:

Senior Javascript Developer:
[https://grnh.se/0bb20d9f1](https://grnh.se/0bb20d9f1) Senior Web Developer:
[https://grnh.se/ac3ce2921](https://grnh.se/ac3ce2921)

Alternatively, if you're a C++ genius, check out:

Senior C++ Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/u3vowy1](https://grnh.se/u3vowy1)

Message careers@roli.com for more information.

------
sushanthiray
DeepAffects | Mumbai, India | Machine Learning Engineers, Data Engineers |
Full-time, Interns | Onsite

At DeepAffects ([https://www.deepaffects.com](https://www.deepaffects.com))
we're building next generation Speech Analytics for Enterprises. We're working
on interesting research problems and putting them into production. Some of the
problems that we've worked on in the past:

1\. Limited Resource Speaker Diarization 2\. Minimum Latency Speech
Enhancement 3\. Audio redaction to remove personally identifiable information.
Think GDPR compliance directly on speech.

We're serving various enterprises across the globe and are hiring ML Engineers
and Data Engineers to help us scale and solve many such interesting problems.

Technologies: Tensorflow, Keras, Kubernetes, Docker, Python, Go, Cassandra

If this sounds interesting to you, let us chat. Please send an email with
subject: HN to sushant DOT hiray a_t seernet DOT io

------
IVDV
PlayVS | Santa Monica, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.playvs.com/careers](https://www.playvs.com/careers)

PlayVS is building the league system and infrastructure for high school
esports and have the exclusive rights to introduce video games as a sport in
20K high schools nationwide. We manage the league, the matches, and the
experience. For the first time ever, students can play esports for a state
championship like other sports and be recognized by their state association.

More information about PlayVS: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/19/playvs-
wants-every-high-sc...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/19/playvs-wants-every-
high-sc..).

We're hiring:

* Senior Fullstack Engineer: [https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/360173-senior-fullstack-eng...](https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/360173-senior-fullstack-eng..).

* Frontend Engineer: [https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/372249-front-end-engineer](https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/372249-front-end-engineer)

* QA Tester: [https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/372284-qa-tester](https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/372284-qa-tester)

* Data Analyst: [https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/372310-data-analyst](https://angel.co/playversus/jobs/372310-data-analyst)

There's tons of other openings in Community, Operations, and Marketing. Take a
look, let us know if there's a fit. :)

[https://www.playvs.com/careers](https://www.playvs.com/careers)

------
mvermaat
WeTransfer | Data Engineer | Amsterdam | Full-time | On-site

We're a fast growing profitable scaleup based in Amsterdam and Los Angeles.
Our mission is to provide the effortless transfer of creative ideas, which
results in transferring more than 1 billion files per month between our users.
To help support our strategies and ideas with crystal clear data, we're
expanding our growth and analytics team and are looking for an engineer with
experience in dealing with large (>billion rows) amounts of data and strong
programming skills. Our stack:

\- AWS (heavy users of EC2, S3, RDS, RedShift, DMS, Lambda, ...)

\- Datastores are MySQL, Redis, PostgreSQL, DynamoDB, InfluxDB, ElasticSearch,
RedShift, BigQuery

\- Other tools we use are Airflow, Metabase, Snowplow

[https://wetransfer.homerun.co/](https://wetransfer.homerun.co/)

Apply there or send me an email at vermaat@wetransfer.com

(We're also looking for React and Ruby wizards, and other roles)

------
bgriggs1
Knack | US Remote | AWS Engineer | [https://knack.com/work-at-
knack](https://knack.com/work-at-knack)

Knack's goal is to democratize data and make it easy for for anyone to unlock
the power of their data with apps, workflows, and integrations.

We're hiring a AWS/DevOps engineer to help us build and manage a container-
based infrastructure for deploying thousands of database-driven applications.

You'll be diving deep into AWS and containers. Other tech we use: Node.js,
MariaDB, MongoDB, Redis, Ceph, Fission, Salt, Sensu and Graylog.

We've been 100% remote for over 4 years. You'll be joining a small team that
is just as focused on enjoying the journey as the destination.

More info: [https://knack.com/about](https://knack.com/about)

Apply: [https://www.knack.com/devops](https://www.knack.com/devops)

------
pumaecom
PUMA | www.puma.com | Germany | Manager Platform Development Global E-Commerce
| Full-time | Onsite

Are you ready to stop committing code for a new role at an iconic sports
brand?

* Travel internationally * Build and scale PUMA e-commerce systems * Execute on platform enhancements while ensuring the teams and developers maintain standards for PUMA's global architecture * Help PUMA design and develop sophisticated customer-facing software systems on Salesforce Commerce Cloud (formerly Demandware) and Magento * Advise our vendors and regional teams, including requirements, architecture, and deployment * Evaluate new technologies and methods to bring new knowledge to PUMA

I am the hiring manager. If you're interested apply here and include a mention
to HN.

[http://about.puma.com/en/careers/jobs-at-
puma/31624](http://about.puma.com/en/careers/jobs-at-puma/31624)

------
jdrosenthal
SiteSpect | Full Stack Engineer | Boston, MA | FULL TIME | ONSITE |
www.sitespect.com

SiteSpect is a digital optimization platform that lets you test or target your
web traffic without having to change any code on your side. Under the hood,
SiteSpect is a reverse proxy. Requests from end users are routed to an
appropriate backend and SiteSpect modifies the response based on what tests
the user is assigned to and then delivers those changes back to the end user.
Currently, we are handling ~10,000,000,000 visits a month.

We're hiring a Full Stack Engineer for our Core team. This position will work
on all parts of the SiteSpect system, from the client facing control panel, to
our API, to the proxy code.

Technologies include a LAMP stack (where P is for Perl), AngularJS, SASS, and
Redis.

For more information and to apply, see:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3CBzWkwx](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3CBzWkwx)

------
mikehauschild
ASAPP - solving complex and frustrating real-world problems with
AI(ML/NLP)-backed software products. Check out our team at
[http://www.asapp.com/team](http://www.asapp.com/team)

Product Traction: Our products are deployed with multiple Fortune 100
companies that spend billions on the problems we're solving

Funding: One of the highest-funded startups in NYC (led by John Doerr)

Stack: React/Go/Node

Office Location: NY (1 World Trade Center, 80th floor) <> San Francisco (SoMa
area)

Open Roles: <> Research Scientists (PhD with focus in ML/NLP) <> Frontend /
Backend / Fullstack Engineers (all levels, from 0+ years xp) <> Solutions
Engineer (for someone who wants to move away from hands-on coding and instead
would like to be client-facing to to help them client-side engineers through
our SaaS integration complexities) <> Devops Engineers <> Security Engineers
<> Technical Project Managers <> iOS Engineers <> Android Engineers <> Data
Scientists <> ML Engineers <> Product Designers

Interview Process: Phone Call >> Onsite Meeting Day >> Work at ASAPP!

Research: For the past ten years, members of our research team have earned top
awards and distinctions at the most prestigious conferences in computational
linguistics, and remain important contributors to the global research
community. Recently, Regina Barzilay, one of our closest academic
collaborators, was awarded a MacArthur Fellowship for her contributions to the
field of NLP.

Perks: Generous Base Salary <> Equity <> 401K <> Excellent Health Benefits <>
Daily Catered Lunch from NYC's Best Restaurants <> Wellness Perks <> Amazing
office and View

Contact us: please email me at mike@asapp.com to setup a time for a chat!

------
mna2001
ZOKRI | UK | React F/E Developer | Contract | Remote

ZOKRI is a new startup, currently just the 3 founders, and we are looking for
an amazing React F/E developer to help us ship the first version of the web
SPA in the next 2-3 months.

The two tech founders have many (many) years of writing software and building
companies, but this time need help to make the app as beautiful and usable as
possible.

Initially we are looking for a remote contractor, but our aim is to build up a
globally distributed team of best out there, so there is possibility of a long
term gig if it works for both sides.

Contact me for more details - we can show you our current state and
screenshots of what we are going to launch - martin.armstrong@zokri.com

ZOKRI is helping SaaS companies accelerate their growth - using OKRs,
Initiatives and SaaS Metrics. See [https://zokri.com](https://zokri.com) for
more details

------
scottaj2
Campspot | Denver, CO | Full-time | Onsite

Campspot ([https://www.campspot.com/about](https://www.campspot.com/about))
has a couple development positions open right now:

Full Stack web developer: [https://www.campspot.com/software-
developer](https://www.campspot.com/software-developer) Tech stack it
Java/Kotlin with Dropwizard on the backend and Angular/Typescript on the
frontend. Lot of AWS stuff too. Looking for 2+ (not required to be in our tech
stack) years of experience for that right now.

Development team lead: [https://www.campspot.com/development-team-
lead](https://www.campspot.com/development-team-lead) Technical leadership
role for one of our teams (2-6 people).

We're building products to modernize management and booking within the
campground industry.

------
LaurentS
ZigWay | Several roles | Yangon, Myanmar | ONSITE or REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
$20k-45k + equity | [https://www.zigway.co/](https://www.zigway.co/)

ZigWay is an early stage fintech social enterprise. We help low income
families break free of debt traps and poverty through access to finance.

We're looking to fill two positions:

\- A tech lead to take over the role of CTO, to be the link between the tech
team and the rest of the company, and shape the future of the product, and the
company. ONSITE

\- A Senior React/React Native developer for our mobile & web apps. 3-5 years
coding experience, at least a couple of apps under your belt, but mostly a
strong desire to use your skills to help our fight against poverty. (REMOTE or
ONSITE)

Tech stack: Python/Django, React, React-Native, Redux

Remote work or relocate to Myanmar if you like tropical weather :) (we can
help with visas) Drop me a line at laurent@zigway.co

------
cstavish
Proscia | Front-end Engineer, Back-end Engineer, DevOps, Research Engineer,
Machine Learning Systems Engineer | Philadelphia, PA | Full-time | Onsite

The data to fight cancer is in images--specifically, gigapixel scans of
tissue. Proscia is working to make pathology diagnosis more accurate and more
efficient through the thoughtful application of artificial intelligence.
Proscia's software is in use in laboratories today and has been adopted by
world-renowned medical centers.

Our data currency is high-resolution virtual microscopy images, affording
unique challenges and growth potential to all technical roles. This isn't
another digital health CRUD app. If you're interested working on a meaningful
problem alongside talented and good-natured colleagues, send me an email at
coleman [at] proscia.com.

We offer competitive salaries, equity, health/dental/vision/disability and
relocation assistance.

------
SundayInJapan
Cogent Labs | Sales Engineer, Research Engineer, Research Scientist, Site
Reliability Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer, Software Product Manager |
Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA

Cogent Labs ( www.cogent.co.jp/en/ ) is a well funded artificial intelligence
startup located in the heart of Tokyo. Our goal is to bridge the gap between
academic research in deep learning and real-world business solutions. We are
currently working on diverse problems including natural language processing,
image understanding and financial time series.

We are a diverse company, with members coming from more than 15 different
countries and our internal communication language is English. We are growing
our team and looking to hire talented people.

Apply through
[https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/](https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/)

------
dartf
ZenMate | Berlin | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €80k depending on a role

At ZenMate, we strive towards making the internet a more secure and private
place with our VPN solution. With over 42 million downloads and clients
available for all major platforms, we continue to develop products which
improve user experience on the web

1) DevOps Automation Engineer (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €65k job
description: [https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/8535?_pc=23210](https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/8535?_pc=23210)

2) Sr. Backend Engineer (Ruby) (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €60k - €80k job
description: [https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/19096?_pc=23210](https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/19096?_pc=23210)

Please apply with the links above :)

If you have any questions you can email me directly, my address is in my
profile.

------
paxos_recruiter
Paxos | NYC or London | Full-time | Onsite | www.paxos.com/careers

Paxos is the first Blockchain-powered Trust, building products to settle
assets and payments simultaneously, simplifying settlement and eliminating
risk. We are combining our regulated Trust status with distributed ledger
technology to create a modern settlement platform.

We are hiring across the board on our engineering team:

-Full Stack / Backend Engineers

-SDETs

-Site Reliability Engineers

-Engineering Managers

-Engineering Directors

-Many Non-Engineering Roles as well

We recently announced our Series B ([https://www.paxos.com/press/paxos-
series-b/](https://www.paxos.com/press/paxos-series-b/)). Check out our
engineering blog:
[https://www.paxos.com/category/engineering/](https://www.paxos.com/category/engineering/)

For more information, reach out to amckinley@paxos.com or apply online @
www.paxos.com/careers

------
fabienduvalbzh
Netatmo | Backend software engineers | Paris, France | Onsite | full-time |
[https://www.netatmo.com/](https://www.netatmo.com/)

Netatmo is all about the Smart Home!

\- Manage your house’s heating from our connected Thermostat, designed with
Philippe Starck.

\- Detect intruders and pesky animals wandering your garden with our cameras
embedding artificial intelligence and image processing.

\- Control your home’s lights and electrical sockets using our products
designed with Legrand.

\- Access the largest personal weather station network on earth from our world
map of connected sensors
([https://weathermap.netatmo.com](https://weathermap.netatmo.com))

\- Control your devices with the smart speakers

Tech:

NodeJS, PHP, C++, Docker, Mongo, Kafka. Microservices oriented

More information here:
[https://www.netatmo.com/company/jobs](https://www.netatmo.com/company/jobs)

------
leaveitbetter
Hipcamp | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.hipcamp.com](https://www.hipcamp.com)

Hipcamp makes it easy to list, discover, and book campgrounds and
accommodations on private and public land. Whether you’re looking for a scenic
spot to pitch your tent or planning a nature-filled getaway, Hipcamp is your
go-to guide to getting outside. We believe that spending time in nature is
essential to a happy and healthy life, and we’re deeply proud that we’re
making nature more accessible, providing income to support the protection of
private land, and creating community across the urban-rural divide.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/hipcamp](https://www.keyvalues.com/hipcamp)

------
webjunkie
Artory | (Senior) Python/DevOps/Full-Stack Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full-
time | Onsite, Visa | [https://www.artory.com](https://www.artory.com)

Artory is building the world's largest repository of data for the art world.
Transparency and integrity is paramount in gaining the trust of the market and
becoming the go-to resource for artwork-related information. Artory combines
modern cryptography with blockchain technology to record significant events in
the lifecycle of artworks and collectibles. We are transforming the market
entrance experience for art buyers, and create additional assurance for
everyone dealing with artworks.

Tech Stack: Python, Django, JavaScript, React, Docker, AWS

Please apply at:
[https://artory.workable.com/jobs/704903](https://artory.workable.com/jobs/704903)

------
bertdavid
Benzinga | Detroit, MI | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

A financial media company at our core, we're high-energy, focused on our users
and our product. We reach over 2 million uniques and 214 million impressions /
month.

Seeking people who love to code, design, move fast and get shit done: the
hustlers of this world that know their stuff.

* Frontend Engineers (React, Redux, ES6)

* Backend / Ops Engineers (Go, Kubernetes, Java, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, ...)

* Designer (UI/UX for our applications, modern web presence and brand consistency)

If you're interested, check out our sites
([https://pro.benzinga.com](https://pro.benzinga.com),
[https://benzinga.com](https://benzinga.com)), apply
([http://jobs.benzinga.com](http://jobs.benzinga.com)) or email me
(bert@benzinga.com) direct with any questions.

------
wskemper
Viasat | Seattle, WA, USA | Full Time

Viasat aims to be the planet's first global ISP. We build the world's biggest
and fastest satellites, providing service to homes, business, airlines, and
more. Our technology connects parents to children, soldiers to their
commanders, and emergency responders to support lines, whether they're in
Dayton, OH or climbing the slopes of Denali.

We were founded in San Diego in 1986 by three engineers who sought to build
the company they wanted to work for, and that emphasis on our employees
continues to this day. It sounds a little silly, but we still retain a lot of
the beach town influence from that founding, this many years on. I’ve been
with the company for over seven years now (over a decade if you count
internships!), through a number of different projects and teams, and still
love working here.

We opened our Seattle branch back in October, and are hiring for multiple
positions:

* Product Owner, Identity - [http://bit.ly/2IYqVvA](http://bit.ly/2IYqVvA)

* Optical Network Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2z5JXeZ](http://bit.ly/2z5JXeZ)

* Optical Network Planner - [http://bit.ly/2KuaWpA](http://bit.ly/2KuaWpA)

* Project Engineer (Optical) - [http://bit.ly/2KGCBQg](http://bit.ly/2KGCBQg)

* Software Networks Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2IOFLQf](http://bit.ly/2IOFLQf)

Email stephan dot kemper at viasat.com, or apply online through
[https://www.viasat.com/careers/openings](https://www.viasat.com/careers/openings).

Candidates only; recruiter/agency emails will be used only to train our spam
filters :)

------
champbronc2
Rain Financial | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE Rain is a regulated
digital currency exchange established in a new region.

We have a partnership with a central bank, as well as multiple other banking
partnerships. We believe we are a security company at our core. We are working
closely with regulators to form one of the first licensed digital currency
exchanges in the world. We strive to offer some of the industry's best rates
and great customer support. We are currently in a private beta serving our
first customers and building out a veteran technology team. We look forward to
hearing from you.

 __Backend Engineer __

Our platform team will be responsible for maintaining the backend systems that
are responsible for managing users, processing orders, sending /receiving
digital currency transactions, etc. We want to build a platform team of
experienced, senior software engineers, that have 6+ years experience in the
financial industry. They should have accumulated a great deal of domain
knowledge about how to write software that handles money. In particular, they
should have a solid understanding of how to build secure, robust, and scalable
web applications. Knowledge of the digital currency industry is also highly
sought after but not required.

 __Requirements __\- Bachelor 's degree in Computer Science, Engineering or
related field \- You’ve been building large scale financial systems
professionally for 6+ years and can point to things you’ve worked on \- You
enjoy and have experience with building APIs at scale and know the factors
that lead to a good API \- You are a very strong communicator. You’re excited
to explain complex technical concepts and share your knowledge with different
audiences \- You are curious how things work and when things break you are
eager and able to help fix them \- You are located in or willing to relocate
to the San Fransisco Bay Area \- Bonus: Experience with Go and Postgres

Please email applications to resume@rain.bh

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k

BlindData discovers the most talented software engineers in the country
through our groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best
home. Get recognized, hired and rewarded.

About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| C++ Developers| Philadelphia USA| ONSITE| VISA
Sponsorship

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We’re looking for exceptional developers with expertise in C++ in a Linux/Unix
environment. Experience with Perl, Bash, Python and Java a plus.

For more information on our open positions, please visit:
[https://grnh.se/28096c1d1](https://grnh.se/28096c1d1)

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, aviation, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Intelligence Analyst Software Engineer in Test

Security Intern Business Intelligence Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

~~~
0xac
If anyone gets confused, just convert the back of the postcard from its hex
values to the ascii characters; next, it's trivial to see the pattern of the
message.

And do see if you can find the 7z archive on the front!

P.S. Brush up on your security industry history =)

------
jaxxstorm
Apptio | DevOps Engineer | Europe | www.apptio.com

Apptio) is hiring for our Operations team. The position is remote, based in
Europe, and we will hire anywhere we have a business entity. The includes:

UK France Germany Denmark Italy Netherlands Sweden We're currently completely
overhauling our infrastructure and making a big push towards Kubernetes, so
this is a very exciting time to work at Apptio.

Some of the technologies we use every day:

Kubernetes Calico Puppet Sensu Prometheus Hashicorp Vault Hashicorp Consul
Hashicorp Terraform Docker

Ideally you'll have a decent grasp of Linux fundamentals, and you'll
understand why containers make sense. You'll also have used at least one
configuration management tool in anger, but other than that, it's fairly open.
We're mainly looking for someone enthusiastic and who's willing to learn about
cool shit.

If you're interested, send me an email to lbriggs [at] apptio.com

------
pa7
Splunk | Frontend Engineer / Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE | Full-time | Benefits + Equity [0]

My team at Splunk is currently looking for frontend engineers to help build
tools & visualizations to analyze and extract insights from big data utilizing
state of the art technologies.

Sounds interesting? Read more: [http://bit.ly/frontend-eng-
splunk](http://bit.ly/frontend-eng-splunk)

-

More interested in how to make products intelligent with machine learning?

We're also looking for software engineers who are curious about ML!
[http://bit.ly/ml-engineer-splunk](http://bit.ly/ml-engineer-splunk)

-

Feel free to ping me at pwied at company name .com (add HN to the subject) if
you have any questions

[0] [http://bit.ly/benefits-and-perks-at-splunk](http://bit.ly/benefits-and-
perks-at-splunk)

------
efremm
Spectrm ([https://spectrm.io](https://spectrm.io)) | Software Engineers |
Berlin | ONSITE | VISA Spectrm enables brands to use messaging and chatbots.

We built one of the first chatbots on Facebook Messenger, were launch partner
at F8 2016 and got funding from the most prestigious US investors as well as
from Google Digital News Initiative.

We are looking for Software Engineers (Fullstack) to work on our specialized
CMS. We require solid experience in JavaScript, HTML, CSS, some object
oriented language and SQL. Experience with AngularJS, SASS, React, Symfony,
Silex, Laravel is desirable. The job is onsite in Berlin and no german
language skills are required.

Our tech stack is mainly Javascript, Python, PHP, MySQL, Elastic Search and
AWS services like RDS, EC2, SQS, DynamoDB, ElastiCache.

If you are interested, please send your CV and Cover Letter to jobs@spectrm.de

------
pycal
N-Dimension.com | Full Stack / Front-End Developer | Richmond Hill / Toronto
area | FULL-TIME

Want to help contribute to the cyber security of North American critical
infrastructure?

N-Dimension is a team of analysts and engineers working to secure IT and OT
networks, with a subscription managed security product. We need help turning
sensor telemetry in to actionable intelligence in real time, and building
research tools for our analysts and customers' teams to hunt and eliminate
threats.

Our client product is built on python (django) and JavaScript (a few light
frameworks, with new development in React). Our tooling includes Docker,
Ansible, AWS, Celery, RabbitMQ, redis, bamboo, and more. We have

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/703977310/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/703977310/)

------
yawz
Whistler | Boulder, CO | Onsite | DevOps & Systems Engineer

Whistler keeps employees and companies safe by ensuring people don’t write
dumb sh*t at work.

At Whistler, we have business decisions made by business people, and technical
decisions made by technical people. And we deal with a diverse set of
technologies and technical challenges, such as Machine Learning, Natural
Language Processing, Web Development, Enterprise-Scale Systems, Data Science
(See! We didn't fall into the temptation of calling it "Big Data" even though
we deal with a lot of data), Mobile Development, DevOps, Automation and
Infrastructure as Code.

We are hiring for attitude first. For us, skills come after. If you think that
you have the right attitude and skills, we would love to speak with you.

[http://www.getwhistler.io/careers](http://www.getwhistler.io/careers)

------
ntenenz
MGH & BWH Center for Clinical Data Science | Boston, MA USA | ONSITE, Full-
Time, VISA

At the CCDS, we're applying machine learning to healthcare to improve patient
care and reduce inefficiency. Unlike most healthcare startups, we are embedded
within a hospital (two actually -- Mass General Hospital and Brigham & Women's
Hospital) giving us access to the clinicians and data we need to solve the
most important issues facing medicine today. And with support from Nvidia, GE,
and Nuance, we have the HW, translational expertise, and financial support to
execute on our mission.

We're hiring for multiple roles on our ML, SW, Product, Data Eng, and
Infrastructure teams. If interested, feel free to reach out (contact info in
profile).

For more info, visit [https://www.ccds.io/job-
openings](https://www.ccds.io/job-openings)

------
amararogers
Rescale | San Francisco, CA | On-site | Full-Time | Visa Sponsorship

Rescale provides the largest, most secure, global HPC footprint seamlessly
integrated into an easy-to-use platform built for engineers and scientists.
Rescale is disrupting the staid on premise HPC world. Rescale is HPC in the
Cloud. www.rescale.com

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/ba8800d3-b0bd-40b0-8a72-887e27...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/ba8800d3-b0bd-40b0-8a72-887e27904553) * Senior Frontend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/db57778b-268d-473d-9edf-111fb8...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/db57778b-268d-473d-9edf-111fb843265a)

OR email your resume to Amara Rogers at: amara@rescale.com and note that you
came from Hacker News. Thank you!

------
blobbers
Voleon Group | Statistics ML Researchers / Software Engineers | ONSITE
Berkeley, California | Co-founded in 2007 by two leading scientists, The
Voleon Group combines an academic approach to research with an emphasis on
scalability and risk management to deliver cutting-edge technology at the
forefront of the finance industry. At Voleon, we approach investment
management through the prism of machine learning, in which flexible
statistical models are applied to the problem of financial prediction. Rather
than having humans look at individual events within the marketplace, machine
learning employs statistical algorithms capable of detecting persistent
effects across large swaths of data.

Apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/voleon?lever-
via=VAkzh0MtjQ](https://jobs.lever.co/voleon?lever-via=VAkzh0MtjQ)

------
corgis
Gladly | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time Open positions: Software
Engineers (all levels), Senior DevOps Engineer, Data Scientist, Product
Designer, Product Manager, and more roles in Sales, Marketing, and Customer
Success

\- We're a series-C funded startup of ~80 people and growing quickly

\- We’re working on customer service software

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and
product architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting
problems to solve

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

I've been an engineer here for 2.5 years, and I've been loving it. Feel free
to email me if you have any questions about any of the open positions
(shelley@gladly.com) or apply via
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
baggachipz
Open-Xchange | Software Analyst/L2+L3 Support | Full Time | REMOTE

Looking for a US-based Analyst/Support role to help our growing Americas
operation. Germany-based company which provides white-label Email and DNS to
the world's biggest ISPs and hosting providers. Open-Xchange owns Dovecot, the
world's most-deployed IMAP server, PowerDNS, and Open-Xchange App Suite.
Together we form a mighty stack.

Strong Debian/RHEL experience, Java knowledge a plus, and experience working
with IMAP and DNS. Travel a couple times a year to Germany, working in a 100%
distributed remote team in the US.

More information: [https://www.open-xchange.com/about-
ox/career/jobs/software-a...](https://www.open-xchange.com/about-
ox/career/jobs/software-analyst-l2-l3-support-usa-mf-1/)

Apply: recruiting@open-xchange.com

------
madh
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, New York, Austin, Chicago,
Amsterdam, London, Dublin, Stockholm, Berlin, Singapore, Buenos Aires | Onsite

At Facebook, Solutions Engineers are creative problem solvers who strive to
reconcile business challenges using various technologies to create effective
marketing solutions. Our team is looking for high performance full-stack
engineers with an entrepreneurial mindset. As a Solutions Engineer, you will
lead the advertising industry by building new solutions and enabling partners
to realize the full potential of those solutions. You will write production-
grade code for Facebook Ads products in collaboration with product engineering
teams. This role will allow you to apply your passion for problem solving and
consult clients on creating and executing an ad-tech strategy.

Job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engin...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engineer)
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT5zLEAT/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT5zLEAT/)
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXhMxEAL/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXhMxEAL/)

Facebook | Solutions Engineer Manager | Menlo Park, New York | Onsite

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team. You would support a distributed team, so travel would be
required. Roughly half the time would be spent on people management, with the
other half on Solutions Engineering work.

We will consider a very experienced tech lead that would like to make the
transition into people management.

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at hiten@fb.com .

------
mobilityware
MobilityWare | Software Eng,Unity,Game Design,Dev Ops | Irvine, CA | Full-Time
| Onsite | [https://grnh.se/igxqje1](https://grnh.se/igxqje1)

"Solitaire?! Really?" Yes – really! We have amazing people, which has earned
us both 'Best Places To Work' in the OC (’15, ’16, and ’17) and a 4.6 rating
on Glassdoor. And that’s before you consider that we have the 2nd most played
mobile game in the world. Your contributions touch millions, every single day.

DevOps Software Engineer - Recruit a team and own CI/CD tooling

Engineering Manager - positions open for Ad Tech and Dev Ops

Software Engineer - Game Labs - Build games from scratch for social networks
(JS,HTML5,SDKs).

Game Designer - Match-3 Puzzle - Create game systems and design features and
enhancements for Match-3 products

We are also in need of QA, Sr. BI, User Acquisition, and Producer/Product
Owners.

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. At the heart of it, we dig data. Built on Scala from Day 1, Tapad
Engineering leverages cutting edge tech like Spark, Kafka and Hadoop. We also
leverage GCP and the associated tools found in their offering (i.e., BigQuery,
BigTable, DataProc, etc.).

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Senior Engineer Manager (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/b054fb4e1](https://grnh.se/b054fb4e1)

Director of Engineering (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/cf36aeb71](https://grnh.se/cf36aeb71)

Site Reliability Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/528fd1021](https://grnh.se/528fd1021)

Site Reliability Engineer ( NYC):
[https://grnh.se/0ae41caa1](https://grnh.se/0ae41caa1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/b556c2ec1](https://grnh.se/b556c2ec1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/3bfafac61](https://grnh.se/3bfafac61)

Senior UI Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/20c4ceb21](https://grnh.se/20c4ceb21)

Senior Data Scientist (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/70fa6c391](https://grnh.se/70fa6c391)

------
edibiase
Apple | Software Applications Engineer - Spreadsheet Apps | Pittsburgh, PA |
Onsite

Are you passionate about the future of consumer productivity software? Ready
to create amazing user experiences for macOS, iOS and the web? Do you want to
write code that is as elegant as the output it produces? The Numbers team is
looking for a dynamic software engineer with the drive and desire to deliver
beautiful and engaging applications on multiple platforms.

As a member of the Numbers team, you will contribute to current and future
applications in the productivity group. You will collaborate with our design
team to define new features, drive implementation of those features to
completion and ultimately see them delight our customers. You will work
closely with other engineers, human interface designers, and different groups
across Apple. Your contributions will have a major impact on well-established
but fast-moving software used and loved by millions of people to get things
done at home, in their communities and their jobs.

Engineers on our team regularly have the opportunity to contribute to every
facet of our products, from high-level UI to low-level data structures and
algorithms to server code running on iCloud supporting shared document
collaboration, as well as going beyond code to influence everything from user
interface to project planning. iWork engineers have exposure to nearly every
technology available on Apple’s platforms, get to ship code targeting many of
our products, and get to learn from the many experienced people on our team
and across the company. You’ll be trusted to work with your teammates to come
up with the best solutions to technical problems and drive their adoption, and
will make use of code review, automated testing, and other tools to help make
sure your code meets our goals for code and customer quality.

Apply:
[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113586008&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113586008&openJobId=113586008)

------
akapajama
Preferred Networks | AI Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/)

We are a startup with ~150 members based in Tokyo, focusing on developing AI
for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-Healthcare. We love open source and
are actively developing CuPy and the deep learning framework Chainer:
[https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)

We have one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with 1024 NVIDIA
Tesla P100 GPUs, with 512 V100 32Gb GPUs coming soon. Using our cluster we
achieved the world record of training on ImageNet in 15 minutes:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110)

We have a strong emphasis on research, and our technical advisor is Pieter
Abbeel (UC Berkeley). Learn more about our research activities here:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, and Mitsui & Co.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK.

We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various areas related
to cutting-edge AI applications in many industries. Find out more, and apply
for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/job](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/job)

------
eagsalazar2
Blackbird Studios | Lead Fullstack Developer | San Francisco | Onsite or
Remote* | Contract to hire

Blackbird Studios is a full service digital product studio. We specialize in a
holistic approach inspired by HCD and Lean. Services include CTO consulting,
product strategy, engagement strategy, UX/UI, and development plus long term
BML iterations and maintenance. We work with large and small
companies/startups on projects ranging from 1-6 months with 2-6 people on each
project.

We build full stack web, mobile, physical installations, etc. Our favorite
stack is React/Redux, GraphQL, Rails, and React Native. We also use a wide
range of other tech as needed since we face a pretty diverse set of
challenges. Recent and upcoming examples: Elixir/Phoenix, .Net, C++/Qt,
embedded Linux, Native iOS/Swift, Native Android/Kotlin.

Working at Blackbird is very different from larger product companies. We
operate in very strategic relationships with our clients which gives us a
unique opportunity every few months to deep dive into a new interesting
understanding of our client's business and build ground up new apps where
everyone is making major and early contributions.

We are looking for a Lead Developer with extensive experience in dev team
leadership, new product development, and collaboration with business and
design stakeholders. Serious consulting experience is also a huge plus.
Specific skills ideally include our favorite stack (at leave very interested
in learning) plus (ideally) knowledge of either native iOS or Android. As a
senior Blackbird team member, occasional travel to San Francisco and other
locations is part of the job for project kickoffs and other critical
collaboration phases or meetings. In a given month this can be anywhere from
no travel up to a couple days every week or occasionally an entire week on
site with a client.

I am a founder so ask me anything! If there are other aspects of what we do
that interest you definitely still hit me up!

Email me at jobs@blackbird.us

------
jcowans
Broadway Technology | Consulting, Software Engineering, Trading Application
Support | Austin, London, New York, Toronto, Waterloo | ONSITE, FULL TIME,
VISA

Broadway Technology develops high-performance distributed trading systems for
leading financial institutions. Primary development languages are C++
(especially for latency-sensitive components), Python, and C#. Compensation
and benefits are competitive, including the non-financial side:
[https://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers#life-at-
broadway](https://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers#life-at-broadway)

Visit
[http://careers.broadwaytechnology.com](http://careers.broadwaytechnology.com)
for formal job descriptions and to apply, or email
jcowans@broadwaytechnology.com and mention Hacker News!

------
bbhughes12
DRW | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate,
cryptocurrencies, venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

Senior Software Engineer, Treasury:
[https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41](https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41)

Senior Software Engineer, Trading Infrastructure:
[https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1](https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1)

Senior Software Engineer, Cryptocurrency:
[https://grnh.se/744cc3021](https://grnh.se/744cc3021)

------
deferpanic
NanoVMs | Kernel Engineer, Virtualization Engineer, Go Infrastructure Engineer
| Full-Time | ONSITE | San Francisco |
[https://nanovms.com](https://nanovms.com)

* Kernel Engineer

* Virtualization Engineer

* Go Infrastructure Engineer

About: We're building out unikernel based infrastructure. We're funded, have
paying customers, and doing all sorts of interesting low level stuff - a lot
of it we don't publicly talk about yet.

If you miss hacking in assembly or haven't gotten a chance to do what you
learned in school you know you belong here.

Location: We're only filling full-time on-site (SF, CA) roles at the moment.

Sponsor: We can sponsor or do transfers for the right people.

Interview Process: 20-30min Phone Screen, 1-2hr onsite (comp. sci.
fundamentals a must) - offer same day

Stack: Go, C, ASM

Also - I know this post is heavily geared towards engineers (it is HN) but if
you happen to be a SDR we're hiring those too!

Email us or ping here.

------
berniedurfee
GE Digital | Schenectady, NY | On-site | Full-time | Software Engineer

This role is on a team called the Software Engineering Competency Center. The
team is part of the core IT group within GE Digital. We deliver IT solutions
from infrastructure to services to applications for businesses across the GE
portfolio.

The successful candidate will develop projects running on AWS as well as other
cloud platforms. We mainly develop in Node.js and Go, though we definitely
dabble in other languages as needed.

We architect for high scalability and reliability using serverless and
container-based platforms and distributed service patterns.

Apply here if you are interested:
[https://jobs.gecareers.com/ShowJob/Id/54423/Staff-
Software-E...](https://jobs.gecareers.com/ShowJob/Id/54423/Staff-Software-
Engineer/)

Thanks!

------
nzeigler
Quorum | Software Engineer | Washington, DC | Full-Time

Named the top D.C. startup to watch in 2016, 2017, and 2018, Quorum is a 100%
bootstrapped startup that enables organizations to launch grassroots advocacy
campaigns, manage stakeholder engagement, and monitor dialogue and legislation
in Washington, Brussels, all 50 states, and thousands of cities around the
country.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum has been featured in over 50 news
outlets and is used by Walmart, Coca-Cola, Apple, the United Nations, and many
other companies, trade associations, and advocacy groups.

Read more about the role and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/4jio2l1](https://grnh.se/4jio2l1)

Please direct any questions to jobs@quorum.us.

------
weisburd
Broad Institute | Cambridge, MA | Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

Our team is building open-source tools that allows researchers and clinicians
to efficiently explore, search, and analyse large genomic datasets. These
tools significantly accelerate the pace of diagnosis for thousands of families
affected by rare genetic conditions.

Based at the Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard, we are a multidisciplinary
team of engineers, clinicians, and computational biologists - we have an
opening for a full-stack software engineer with experience in service-based
architectures and an interest in user interface design and data visualization.
We are using React, Redux, and D3, python and Django, PostgreSQL,
elasticsearch, Google Cloud Platform, and Kubernetes. Knowledge of genetics or
biology is not required.

Please send your resume or questions to weisburd@broadinstitute.org

------
ticklishconcept
Amazon | Austin, TX (ON-SITE) | iOS/Android Software Engineers | VISA

The Amazon Business team (my team) is hiring one software engineer and one
senior software engineer for design and development of business ecommerce
functionality into Amazon mobile apps. This role includes a wide variety of
projects including native iOS/Android development, ReactNative/HTML
development, and more.

Amazon Business enables business customers to buy from Amazon.com by providing
procurement tools such as multi user accounts, approval workflows, business
reporting tools, an expanded catalogue including industrial and scientific
products, and much more. The Amazon Business mobile team focuses specifically
on developing new ways to improve procurement processes for business customers
using mobile technology.

Email me at ricmccle@amazon.com if interested!

------
pollett
DataCamp | Data Engineer, Engineering Lead, Rails/Vue.js developers | London,
Leuven | Full-time, ONSITE

[https://www.datacamp.com](https://www.datacamp.com) Looking for a Data
Engineer (and more) to work closely with the data scientists and
infrastructure engineers to support recommendation engines, internal
dashboards, and A/B testing. You will actively take the lead in assessing
priorities, and planning out your work.

DataCamp is building the future of data science education. Our students get
real hands-on experience by completing self-paced, interactive data science
courses from the best instructors in the world, right in the browser. In fact,
millions of students around the world have completed over 90 million DataCamp
exercises to date.

Tech:

* Python

* Spark

* Airflow

* Redshift

Apply at: [https://grnh.se/7e1e79de1](https://grnh.se/7e1e79de1)

------
njegus
Memrise | Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Designers, Product Manager |
London UK | Full-Time, Onsite, Visa sponsorship and relocation available |
[https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com) Memrise gives people
learning superpowers. We aim to help anyone achieve confident, real-world
language skills in just a few short months; our product is innovative and fun,
and it delivers the goods.

Last year, we won the "App of the Year 2017" at the Google Play Awards. With
near zero marketing spend we've grown organically to tens of millions of
users, and we're already profitable with a team of 55 (comprising 37
nationalities).

Engineering-wise, we are a small but very ambitious team and value generalists
that like working end-to-end, across the stack, owning their services in
production. We have unique and interesting problems to solve in scalability,
big data, machine learning, and interface design.

We are expanding and looking to fill the following roles immediately:

* Senior Software Engineer - Backend

* Senior Software Engineer - Web

* Senior iOS Engineer

* Senior Android Engineer

* Engineering Manager - Mobile

We use Python 3.6 / Django / MySQL running on Kubernetes for the backend and
React/Redux on the frontend. The iOS and Android apps are regularly featured
native apps written in Obj-C/Swift and Java.

We are also hiring data scientists, marketers, designers, and product
managers.

If you're interested in any of these jobs - or if you are just awesome and
think we'd be a good place to show off your talents - please apply at
[https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

If you don't see a specific role on the jobs page that you fit, please apply
for the "Speculative Application".

------
meatbundragon
LeanData | Front-end Tech Lead | ONSITE | Bay Area, CA

We are looking for a Front-end Tech Lead to join our fast-paced team and take
ownership of and set the standard for our front-end code. An ideal candidate
should have a strong eye for both the technical and aesthetic dimensions of
UI/UX, strong opinions about coding and design best practices, and an instinct
for refining operational efficiency.

·Knowledge of all of the following: Javascript, HTML5, CSS ·Knowledge of some
or all of the following: Vue, Backbone, React, ES6, Webpack, HTML5, SCSS,
jQuery, Ant, SVG, D3, Ember, Angular, Grunt, Gulp ·Passion for best practices
·Keen design sensibility ·Thrive in a fast-paced environment in a rapidly
growing startup ·Ability to understand customer needs and translate those into
software features ·Entrepreneurial spirit

Interested? Reach out to jeff@leandatainc.com.

~~~
meatbundragon
Short snippet on what we do at LeanData:

LeanData is revolutionizing enterprise Sales Operations to help businesses
accelerate their sales velocity and make the most of their marketing spend.
This is a great opportunity to work at a venture-funded (Series B) company
focused on making customers successful on the LeanData platform.

More on what we do:
[https://www.leandatainc.com/](https://www.leandatainc.com/)

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | Software Engineers | Full-time | Cannot
sponsor new visas at the moment

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster. You'll join a small team from
companies like Atlassian, Intercom, and GitHub, and you'll have an immediate
impact with our product and customers.

Our platform serves over 25 billion feature flags daily. The core technologies
we use daily include Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis,
HAProxy, and NATS.

We have a number of engineering opportunities available:
[https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html](https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html)
or feel free to email taek@launchdarkly.com

------
quasardb
QuasarDB | Paris, France | Solutions Architect | Full-time | Remote

Quasardb is a company developing next generation database technologies. We
believe it makes no sense to wait for the database. Real time is always
better!

Your job is to ensure the success of our customers via the proper usage of the
QuasarDB technology, evangelize its features, by writing white papers, code
samples, demonstrations, and work with the R&D team to make sure the features
are linked to actual use cases.

[http://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2018/07/04/solutions-
engin...](http://www.quasardb.net/jobs/jobs/2018/07/04/solutions-engineer-
europe.html)

More openings: [http://www.quasardb.net/jobs/](http://www.quasardb.net/jobs/)

------
heythisisom
Karma | Chennai | ONSITE | Full-time |
[http://mykarmaapp.com](http://mykarmaapp.com)

Karma is a Live Trivia game show where more than thousands of people gather
every day to play the game show live and win a cash prize. Karma combines some
of the winning formulas of traditional TV quiz shows – an energetic presenter
and scheduled programming at the same time every day – with the fast-paced
interactivity of a mobile game. Altogether, the Online Game Show will be a Mix
of Entertainment, Skill, and Creativity. Every viewer becomes a contestant,
competing for a cash prize.

We are looking for a team of passionate Engineers in various fields to join
our engineering team and help build, scale the Live game show which is played
by thousands of people across the world.

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer - iOS: [https://angel.co/karma-20/jobs/377418-software-
engineer-ios](https://angel.co/karma-20/jobs/377418-software-engineer-ios)

\- Software Engineer - Android:
[https://angel.co/karma-20/jobs/377423-software-engineer-
andr...](https://angel.co/karma-20/jobs/377423-software-engineer-android)

\- Software Engineer - Backend:
[https://angel.co/karma-20/jobs/377431-software-engineer-
back...](https://angel.co/karma-20/jobs/377431-software-engineer-backend)

\- DevOps Engineer - Platform Engineering:
[https://angel.co/karma-20/jobs/377441-devops-engineer-
platfo...](https://angel.co/karma-20/jobs/377441-devops-engineer-platform-
engineering)

Tech Stack: iOS: Swift & Objective-C. Android: Java. Backend: Python, Django,
AWS, Celery, Redis, Cassandra. DevOps: Python, AWS, Ansible/Puppet, Cassandra,
Kubernetes/Dockers, Jenkins/Travis CI etc.

------
petersand
Modular Science | Software Generalist | Onsite | Petaluma, CA

Modular Science (YC S17) is building autonomous farms of the future. We use
teams of robots to automate the entire growing cycle: soil preparation,
planting, watering, weeding, and harvesting. Our goal is to make it easier to
do sustainable outdoor farming at a large scale.

We’re looking for a software generalist to join our founding team, working on
computer vision, mapping, localization, navigation, and machine learning. This
project spans everything from microcontrollers to cloud-hosted data sets of
millions of images. Our daily work involves Python, OpenCV, precision GPS,
AWS, multi-spectral imaging, and muddy fields.

Compensation will include meaningful equity. If you're interested in helping
us improve farming, please send a short note and a resume to
jobs@modularscience.com.

------
jfarmer
Strive Talent | Full-stack Engineer + Front-end product engineer | FULL-TIME
ONSITE | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.strivetalent.com/](https://www.strivetalent.com/)

Hey HN! I'm Jesse, the head of engineering at Strive Talent. My email is
jesse@strivetalent.com.

Strive Talent is a seed-stage, mission-driven startup dedicated to giving
everyone a fair shot at a great career. Right now we help companies around the
US staff sales and customer support jobs with candidates that would typically
be overlooked. A typical hiring manager spends ~6 seconds per resume to
evaluate whether a candidate should be given an interview. Instead, we
administer a combination of cognitive tests, work-sample tests, and phone
screenings, which allow us to evaluate a candidate according to the traits
that actually determine their ability to do the job.

Our team is small, but we're well-funded:
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/24/stressing-aptitude-over-
ac...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/24/stressing-aptitude-over-ac..).

If you're interested, please send a resume and a paragraph explaining what it
is about Strive that resonates with you to: jesse@strivetalent.com

Strive is a great place to join if any of the following are true:

• You care about connecting people with dignified livelihoods.

• You care about people getting jobs based on their ability to do the work,
and not their pedigree.

• You want to come in to work each day and be able to ask, "How many people
got a better job yesterday because of us?"

• You want to join an early-stage startup where there are still a lot of open
product and technical questions.

Our core platform is built using Rails, React, PostreSQL, and other standard
moving parts. Experience is those technologies isn't required, but evidence of
skill and adaptability are.

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, protocol design, and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in
Haskell/Idris or Rust. We're also open to enthusiastic developers who might
lack this precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We also welcome
internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior
graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
MartinWeber
SPARETECH | [http://www.sparetech.io](http://www.sparetech.io) | CTO, Co-
Founder, Software Engineer | Stuttgart, Germany | Onsite | Competitive salary
and equity | Full-Time

An enterprise cloud-service for manufacturing companies. We are committed to
unleash the potential of collaboration in complex production networks. Our
IoT/data driven approach for spare part management helps manufacturing
companies increase machine uptime. First automotive customers signed.

Bringing software innovation into traditional industries is great fun, believe
us :)

E-Mail if interested to info [at] sparetech.io

More info: [https://angel.co/sparetech/jobs/380931-cto-co-founder-for-
io...](https://angel.co/sparetech/jobs/380931-cto-co-founder-for-iot-startup)

------
majogu
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
65,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (71!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 140 people and the majority of our team are based
in Edinburgh, but we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to help
us make small businesses awesome at doing their finances, we have great
opportunities in our product and engineering team. Our stack is currently
Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, SmartOS.

We currently have senior full-stack and front-end vacancies available. Senior
engineers at FreeAgent have the opportunity to provide technical leadership
and help to grow their teams. We are also looking for engineering managers and
a Head of Product Engineering to help us support and coach our engineering
teams.

We like to work with people who show initiative and continually seek to
improve themselves, their teammates, and our codebase. Our engineering teams
are small and cross functional, enjoying a great degree of responsibility. We
invest in our platform (code health, scalability, security) as well as working
on improving and adding new features that help our customers.

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with me directly: maria [at] freeagent [dot]
com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff only right now)

------
spawnthink
Lepaya | Full Stack Developer | Full-time | ONSITE | Amsterdam, NL We help
companies to make training stick. We do this by blending on- and offline
learning, and creating engaging, learning journeys. We leverage on the latest
research in learning, to ensure we do that what works - and we continuously
measure and (im)prove. This way, we help employees grow - in a way that fits
busy and demanding schedules both at and outside work.

Founded in 2017, we are already working with clients across The Netherlands,
Germany and Singapore. Our typical clients are fast-moving, mid/large-sized
companies, which invest in their employees.

[http://jobs.lepaya.com/o/full-stack-developer-amsterdam-
rott...](http://jobs.lepaya.com/o/full-stack-developer-amsterdam-rotterdam)

------
foundingteam
Building a Founding Team | San Francisco Bay Area

SEEKING...

Exceptional engineers/developers/coders who want to join the founding team of
a disruptive company with a long-term vision.

Those who are incredibly passionate about the web and the future of
application and platform development. React native and serverless cloud
enthusiasts would be ideal.

Those who loves games and the multiplayer communities that surround them.

Those with passion and taste who care more about quality of product and craft
than accolades or ego.

Those who want and are able to initially take a majority of their compensation
in equity.

... Is this you?

Be ready to wear many hats and share your knowledge with an ever-growing team.

What you've done matters far less than what you can and will do.

SF Bay Area is ideal. Remote work could be considered for the right person,
but you'll need to be ready to move here eventually.

Let us know why you'd be a great fit – ourfoundingteam@gmail.com

------
CameronBanga
CustomCrimp, a Continental AG Company | Valparaiso, IN | Full-time | Sr.
Systems Software Engineer | [https://www.continental-
corporation.com/en](https://www.continental-corporation.com/en)

We are searching for software engineer to join dynamic team to design and
develop industry leading cloud connectivity platform and the next generation,
intelligent, could-based controller. You will join the team build CrimpIQ and
CrimpCloud.

Continental’s CrimpIQ™ controller is the next generation, intelligent, cloud-
based controller for industrial equipment. CrimpCloud® is an industry leading
cloud connectivity platform. These technologies work together to provide
software updates, full device backup and track historical data wirelessly.

Qualifications:

• BS or MS in Computer Science or related field, or equivalent experience

• 3-5 years’ experience building quality software using modern programming
languages

• A history of releasing successful products/applications on the App Store,
Google Play Store or via the web

• Strong communication and documentation skills

Job Responsibilities

• Develop, test, deploy, and continually improve CrimpIQ and CrimpCloud

• Manage project priorities and deliverables, ensure on time delivery

• Provide technical support for Continental software products including direct
interactions and follow up with customers

Technologies We Use:

Android / Ruby on Rails / AWS / Python / iOS (Obj-C, moving to Swift) /
Postgres

What's Next:

Apply at the following link: [http://www.continental-
jobs.com/index.php?ac=jobad&id=829368](http://www.continental-
jobs.com/index.php?ac=jobad&id=829368)

Any questions, happy to answer in this thread or my contact info in profile!

------
fluxsauce
Cybernet Entertainment - Kink.com | San Francisco, CA, United States |
Director of Technology | ONSITE | Full-Time

We are looking for a bright and compassionate Director of Technology to be a
leader and advocate for our diverse technology department (composed of
Engineering, Operations, Quality Assurance, and Customer Support teams). You
are someone who feels great about leading with open communication,
transparency, a sense of humor, and respect. You’ll take on leadership
responsibilities while also encouraging technological and personal growth in
other team members.

[https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nw6j0Lwb&j=oYBP7f...](https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nw6j0Lwb&j=oYBP7fwf)

If you have questions, email jonpeck at the domain cnemedia.com

------
kevinmchugh
Synap | Chicago | Onsite

At Synap, customer relationships are the center of our product and our
business. We create delightful experiences for account managers, customer
success reps, and other B2B relationships managers, and empower them to grow
their relationships and accomplish their goals every day. At Synap, we believe
in operating with integrity, openness, gratitude, and pragmatism. We develop
in Rails with a React front-end and spend a lot of time integrating with APIs.
We like Heroku and Postgres and Elasticsearch. We're currently growing our
team and looking for one experienced full-stack engineer and one front-end
engineer. For more information, and to apply, please visit:

[https://getsynap.com/jobs.html](https://getsynap.com/jobs.html)

Have a wonderful day!

------
ajiang
Soda Labs | Los Angeles + Taipei | ONSITE & REMOTE | Full-time |
www.sodalabs.co

We're building an AI-powered platform for interactive displays. We have
partnered with the world's largest manufacturer to integrate our software into
a line of hardware products, targeting enterprise smart office environments.

Our team works directly with firmware and hardware engineering teams in
Taipei, Shenzhen, Tokyo, and Seoul. You'd be based either out of LA or Taipei,
working with a small team. We're looking to add:

1\. Senior Android Engineer

2\. Full Stack Engineer

3\. Product Manager

Preferably you have worked on or have an interest in hardware. Additionally,
we'd love to find people who are currently in Taipei / LA or would be open to
being in either city at least 50% of the time.

Interested? Email me at andrew at sodalabs dot co with your background and an
introduction.

------
lana0296
Dia&Co | New York City | Onsite | Remote OK |
[https://www.dia.com](https://www.dia.com)

Dia&Co is the leading personalized styling service for women who wear sizes
14+. Our business meets a profound need, and we are on a mission to
democratize fashion — not only by providing easy access to quality clothing,
but also by building an inclusive community of women who use fashion to
celebrate their bodies.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co](https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co)

Our open positions: * Lead Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/eekdkocj1](https://grnh.se/eekdkocj1)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/eshew45o1](https://grnh.se/eshew45o1)

* Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/j3egdukt1](https://grnh.se/j3egdukt1)

* Machine Learning Engineer: [https://grnh.se/k2r8iyqt1](https://grnh.se/k2r8iyqt1)

* IT Technician: [https://grnh.se/w4dokck31](https://grnh.se/w4dokck31)

* Statistical Analyst: [https://grnh.se/sirmilts1](https://grnh.se/sirmilts1)

* Senior Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/ndsjr3cw1](https://grnh.se/ndsjr3cw1)

* Data Team Summer Intern: [https://grnh.se/d564110c1](https://grnh.se/d564110c1)

Tech Stack: Engineering: Ruby on Rails, React, Postgresql, ElasticSearch Data:
Python + Go, Docker, AWS services (e.g. Kinesis, Lambda, ECS, Fargate…)

------
bfaviero
Synapse Technology | Palo Alto, CA | Software Engineers & Deep Learning
Engineers | Full-Time | syntechcorporation.com

We build technology to help automate x-ray security checkpoints everywhere
they're deployed – airports, courthouses, office buildings, venues/stadiums,
etc. Currently working with several international airports.

We're collecting quite large datasets that have not been explored previously,
and are primarily looking for deep learning engineers to join our ranks which
include research engineers from Stanford, MIT, and Waterloo. We're also
looking for full-stack engineers, and currently more interested in those with
front-end experience to take on client-facing projects.

Come join us to write code that will impact millions of travelers! Send me a
note at bruno@syntechcorporation.com

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 800,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) * Account Executive (Sales &
Business Development)

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Lambda | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Come and join AWS Lambda’s backend data plane team:

\- Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/669459/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/669459/software-development-
engineer-aws-lambda)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/601561/sr-software-
developme...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/601561/sr-software-development-
engineer-aws-lambda)

You can also email me your resume - wantony {AT} amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject.

(\\*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college
grads.

------
pshintri
Human API | ​Data Lead, Principal SRE, Sr. DevOps, ​Sr. ​Data Engineer​, Sr.
Data Scientist, Principal SWE - API | ​San Mateo, CA | ​ONSITE |
[https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers) Make a difference
with technology: specifically, by helping to fix healthcare. We're building a
real-time data network that allows getting health data from anywhere to
anywhere in close to realtime. We roll up this data in a clean RESTful API
that developers use to build apps that make peoples' lives better.

​Human API is an early stage company that is disrupting the healthcare space.
We are well-funded, generating ​revenue, and backed by blue-chip VC's,
including Andreessen Horowitz and Blue Run Ventures. We have a whole pile of
fun, interesting problems, and a team of smart, passionate people that love
working on them. We like to work iteratively in small teams, and to give
people autonomy and ownership to solve those problems.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modeling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Scaling and optimizing our APIs
      - Modeling human health
      - Scaling our ingestion pipeline
      - Data engineering and building tools for data science
      - NLP and Classification
      - Extracting healthcare data from a wide variety of unstructured, unclean formats
    

​Open positions include: ​Data Tech Lead and Sr. Data Engineer, ​DevOps
Engineer, ​Principal SWE - and Sr. SWE - API Development, ​Sr. Data Scientist.

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join) The
process: a quick phone screen, a screen-share technical interview, then an
onsite to meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem.

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles.

​Contact us at jobs@humanapi.co

Thanks! Pramod S. Recruiting Lead linkedin.com/in/pramods

------
mw-foundation
Meltwater | Cloud Engineer | USA - San Francisco, CA / Manchester, NH /
potential remote

Our mission is to enable Meltwater’s Product and Engineering teams to
accelerate delivery of their applications and services without thinking too
much about infrastructure, including helping with their migration to AWS. We
need another AWS passionate, creative, motivated, and knowledgeable person
with amazing communication skills to help drive conversations with Meltwater
Product and Engineering teams while really listening to their needs.

You’ll get to try out new shit AND deliver value for the organization!

Stuff we like:

* Terraform

* Drone.io

* Kubernetes

* Teamwork!

Please apply through [https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/22650-meltwater-product-
enginee...](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/22650-meltwater-product-engineering-
cloud-engineer/)

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-time, remote | $95k-$225k driven
by your productivity.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html](http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html)

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling on dialect of SQL to execute on a different backend - e.g.
would you like to run Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database? You can with
CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems, for this reason we
take on challenges where compilers are useful. Our technology IS disruptive.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers (our least experienced developer has
more than 10 years of experience). Our core development language is Java.

Let us know if you are interested info {at} compilerworks.com

------
techpd
PagerDuty | San Francisco | Toronto | Remote

PagerDuty is the leading digital operations management platform for
organizations. Over 10,000 enterprises and small to mid-size organizations
globally trust PagerDuty to improve digital operations, drive revenue,
mitigate threats, protect assets, and delight customers. We were included in
the 2017 Deloitte Technology Fast 500 for the second year in a row, Inc. 500
and Forbes Cloud 100 lists as well as the 2018 Best Places to Work in the Bay
Area.

We're hiring a number of roles: Principal Engineer, APIs and Developer
Platforms San Francisco, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dII...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dIIFEA2)

Senior Software Engineer San Francisco, Toronto, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000972s...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000972ssEAA)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer San Francisco, Toronto, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000C5ku...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000C5kuGEAR)

Senior Database Engineer Toronto
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008p93...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008p93CEAQ)

DevOps Evangelist Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000009xMA...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000009xMAuEAM)

Product Manager San Francisco, Toronto, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000BQO8...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000BQO8VEAX)

------
bhayes121
Braze | Senior Engineers (Back End / Front End / Mobile / Staff Engineer) |
New York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze ([https://www.braze.com/](https://www.braze.com/)) is a NYC based start-
up specializing in smart marketing automation. Our powerful mobile SDK and
dashboard have enabled companies like Domino’s, Citi, Hearst, Microsoft, ABC
News, Urban Outfitters, Postmates, iHeartMedia and many others to solve the
hard problem of understanding and engaging users across multiple devices in a
way that is effective, personalized, and builds a long term relationship.

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Messaging & Automation: [https://grnh.se/ea07c5a71](https://grnh.se/ea07c5a71) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Senior Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure: [https://grnh.se/ah4dti1](https://grnh.se/ah4dti1) * Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * SVP of Engineering: [https://grnh.se/2a30986d1](https://grnh.se/2a30986d1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431)

To learn more about life at Braze please check out these links:
__[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze)
__[https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en](https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en)

------
coltonv
Front-End Engineer | Mimir (YC S15) | Indianapolis, IN | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Mimir is an education technology company looking to help instructors teach
computer science at scale. Our product, Mimir Classroom, automates grading for
instructors and gives students instant feedback on their code. We're looking
for our 5th engineering hire to help ship features that instructors at dozens
of universities worldwide rely on to teach large classes.

Important Technologies: React, SCSS, ES6/7/8, functional programming, webpack.

Other technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL

Apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/mimirhqcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/mimirhqcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADNnnmcF2Bzvy)

------
sebastianlinden
Scope | Stockholm | Full-time | Junior Backend Engineer

Scope is a search-engine that makes it easy for brands to find relevant
influencers. Our mission is to make influencer search accessible to all brands
worldwide.

Why us

\- New but already proven product with fast growing revenue.

\- We like to go away for a week now and then to work together in a completely
new location somewhere in the world.

You

\- want to be part of creating something new and build the global standard for
influencer search

\- understand trade-offs, value pragmatism over idealism

\- might like neural networks, talk about space or sing

\- might just like building a kick-ass search engine

Salary: mediocre

Equity possibilities, better than mediocre

Apply here in 2-3min: [http://scopeapp.io/jobs](http://scopeapp.io/jobs)

More about our product here:
[http://scopeapp.io/product](http://scopeapp.io/product)

------
KenshoJobs
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

We are backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel
(the venture arm of the CIA). We recruit world-class engineers, data
scientists, designers, scientists and researchers, many of whom have PhDs in
scientific disciplines. We have a spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square,
New York City, and Washington, D.C. for individuals with the right scientific
and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
iheartjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com)

Jane Technologies, Inc. has developed the cannabis industry's first real-time
marketplace, where consumers can discover and order cannabis online. We
believe in the cannabis industry's ability to bring well-being, health, and
love into this world, and it is our mission to bring confidence to the
cannabis shopping experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Developer: mailto:abe@iheartjane.com

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails Frontend: ReactJS

------
retreatguru
Retreat Guru | [https://retreat.guru](https://retreat.guru) | Software
Engineers, Marketing Manager, Senior Sales, Sales Manager | REMOTE or Nelson,
BC | Full Time

Retreat.Guru is a marketplace to discover transformative retreats. We also
build powerful booking and management software for retreat centers.

We believe that going on retreat provides a powerful opportunity to reveal the
goodness at the core of all human beings. At Retreat Guru our aspiration is
twofold: to inspire people to go on a transformative retreat, and to make life
easier for retreat professionals.

Read more about our vision and values and see available jobs:
[https://retreat.guru/go/jobs](https://retreat.guru/go/jobs)

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer or Data Engineer | Boston | ONSITE,
REMOTE (U.S.) | $100-150K + equity

Hi. We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in
people's lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we
aim to improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in
production and have plenty of interesting features coming up. We care about
building meaningful products, providing delightful user experiences and
actively listening to our users with the goal of continuous improvement. We
actively use, contribute to and author open source libraries. We care about
having a good remote culture and bring remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for three positions (full stack developers feel free to apply to
Frontend and Backend):

* Senior Data Engineer: Kafka, PostgreSQL, Clojure - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/258735ad-71d0-4ebe-b551-fb...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/258735ad-71d0-4ebe-b551-fbbcf2f3213c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

We are also looking for an engineering manager (position coming shortly).
Please contact engineering-hiring AT reifyhealth.com if you're interested.

We value diversity and believe the unique contributions each of us brings
drives our success. If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you!

------
TranquilMarmot
Socrata | Seattle, WA | Full-time | Onsite | All Levels |
[https://careers.socrata.com/](https://careers.socrata.com/)

At Socrata, the Data & Insights Division of Tyler Technologies, we believe
that data has the power to improve communities around the world. We’ve built a
team of not just the best engineers, but some really awesome humans as well.
This team builds cloud software (platform + apps + ecosystem) to accelerate
the flow of government data into the hands of citizens, developers, businesses
and researchers.

If you're looking for somewhere that's fun to work where you can have a huge
impact on a growing company, Socrata's the place for you.

Technologies: Java/Scala, Rails, React, Elixir, Postgres, all on AWS

------
bahador
Xvela | Oakland, CA | Full-Time, Onsite, VISA | Comp depends on role and
experience | [https://xvela.com/](https://xvela.com/)

XVELA connects terminal operators and ocean carriers on a shared, open
collaboration platform providing actionable visibility, real-time
communication and connected intelligence on vessel operations.

In other words, it's a saas app that allows container vessel operators to
collaborate in real time with container ports about which containers get
unloaded from the ship and where loaded containers will be placed. Think of it
as a very complicated game of Tetris.

Current open roles:

\- Principal Java Engineer

\- Full Stack Engineer (Sr Software Engineer)

Stack: Java (Play and Spring) | Angular and AngularJS | PostgreSQL | Akka |
Gradle | AWS

Contact: bahador dot nosrat at xvela dot com

------
alexk
Gravitational (YS S15) | Solutions Engineer | Oakland, Mississauga | ONSITE,
REMOTE
[https://gravitational.com/about#jobs](https://gravitational.com/about#jobs)

Gravitational, systems & cloud startup in Oakland and Toronto, is looking for
ambitious and talented people. We are well-funded by fantastic Silicon Valley
investors. We are an experienced team: we founded Mailgun[1] which was
acquired by Rackspace, we created Vulcand[2] and some other cool stuff at
Rackspace and are authors of Teleport[3], Telekube[4] and Teleconsole[5]

    
    
      * Solutions Engineer (Go, Terraform, Linux, Kubernetes, Go, Ansible)
    

We are looking for an experienced systems engineer who can code and can focus
on our customers success - making sure our products solve their problems well.
This job involves a lot of customer interactions, support, coding in Go,
devops and systems engineering.

Locations: Toronto/Oakland

Remote: We are ok hiring senior remote engineer who can travel several times
per year.

More info:
[https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/solutio...](https://github.com/gravitational/careers/blob/master/solutions-
engineer.md)

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com)

[2] [https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand)

[3]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)

[4] [https://gravitational.com/telekube](https://gravitational.com/telekube)

[5] [https://www.teleconsole.com/](https://www.teleconsole.com/)

------
jaimemedicalbnb
Battlefy | Engineering | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | Remote

Battlefy is the leading esports technology platform that works with world-
class companies like Amazon, Riot Games, Blizzard Entertainment, Nintendo,
Coca Cola, Red Bull, Alienware, and many more to power their eSports
infrastructure (managing tournaments, prizing, teams, real-time stats, seeding
and brackets, content creation, and communications).

We're looking for motivated engineers that have a passion for esports and
gaming. React/NodeJS/MongoDB/Postgres.

Reach out to jaime@battlefy.com if interested! Or, here's the job posting:
[https://battlefy.workable.com/j/81C755C92B](https://battlefy.workable.com/j/81C755C92B)

------
steejk
TrustFlight | iOS & Full Stack Developers | Onsite Warwick, UK

TrustFlight is building the next-generation of Aviation record keeping systems
and tools for Airlines, Pilots and Maintenance Organisations. Through applying
Blockchain, in-aircraft hardware and advanced Machine Learning techniques, we
are at the forefront of transforming a heavily manual and paper-based
industry.

We are looking for developers to join our engineering team and lead the
development of our platform and client applications. It's an exciting time to
join as we're scaling and growing the platform to meet the needs of our
customers.

More information can be found at
[https://trustflight.io](https://trustflight.io) or send us a message at
jobs@trustflight.io

------
natashabaker
SnapEDA | Director of Software Engineering | Full-Time | San Francisco

Help us build great data products for electronics designers and the global
electronics component industry.

About Us

We are a small product-focused team that has built engineering tools relied
upon by over 110,000 registered engineers to build their products more
quickly. Whether it’s drones, airplanes, medical devices, and lots more, we
break down the barriers in bringing new products to life.

We are currently looking for an experienced software engineer who can also
help manage and mentor junior developers and bring greater maturity to our
product and processes.

You can see more details and apply here:
[https://snapeda.workable.com/j/9CF0237921](https://snapeda.workable.com/j/9CF0237921)

------
zclarke1
Sightworthy | Full Stack Engineer | 100K-200K + equity | New York, NY | Full-
time | Onsite | [https://angel.co/sightworthy/jobs/380944-lead-
engineer](https://angel.co/sightworthy/jobs/380944-lead-engineer)

Hi! My name is Zuley Clarke and I’m cofounder of Sightworthy. Sightworthy is a
venture backed content recycling platform helping world-class customers such
as Mercedes, Nike, Guardian, New York Times, Shiseido, Sotheby’s, Trello
produce short-form video at scale.

In this role, you’ll have the opportunity to: \- work with visual media like
images and video \- ingest and store content from DAMs \- search and select
media from public libraries \- intelligently slice long form video \-
determine what’s trending on social media

This job is perfect for you if you’re: \- a full stack engineer with a love
for building new products \- excited about understanding customer problems and
creating technologies to solve them \- stoked to build the first pass of a
system \- comfortable with moving fast and failing fast \- pragmatic at the
core; values working code over perfect code \- into storytelling and
manipulating media \- looking for an opportunity to flex your knowledge of
various APIs and open source technologies

Would be cool if you were interested in or had experience with: \- APIs
(Vimeo, YouTube, Twitter) \- AWS technologies (S3, Rekognition) \- Video/image
processing \- Google Cloud Video Intelligence \- Code deployment (Heroku or
other hosted solutions) \- Node.js, PostgreSQL, React

My cofounder and I previously led growth and UX at Shutterstock, Economist and
Showtime. We’ve worked with some of the biggest brands in the world and are
eager to start scaling our tech this summer. Apply here:
[https://angel.co/sightworthy/jobs/380944-lead-
engineer](https://angel.co/sightworthy/jobs/380944-lead-engineer) Learn more
about us: [https://sightworthy.com/about-us/](https://sightworthy.com/about-
us/)

------
steejk
TrustFlight | iOS & Full Stack Developers | Onsite Warwick, UK

TrustFlight is building the next-generation of Aviation record keeping systems
and tools for Airlines, Pilots and Maintenance Organisations. Through applying
Blockchain, in-aircraft hardware and advanced Machine Learning techniques, we
are at the forefront of transforming a heavily manual and paper-based
industry.

We are looking for developers to join our engineering team and lead the
development of our platform and client applications. It's an exciting time to
join as we're scaling and growing the platform to meet the needs of our
customers.

More information can be found at
[https://trustflight.io](https://trustflight.io) or send us an email at
jobs@trustflight.io

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | San Francisco | Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

OPEN SOURCE SELF DRIVING CAR
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Here's the plan: [https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React)

Hiring for 6 roles ([https://comma.ai/jobs](https://comma.ai/jobs)): Firmware
Engineer, Game Developer, Machine Learning Engineer, Mapping Engineer, Sales
Designer, Test/Release Engineer

...or reach out with a GitHub to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
aneesh
Datavant | Front-end and Backend Software Engineers | Full-time | San
Francisco | ONSITE

Datavant connects healthcare data to eliminate the information silos that hold
back innovative medical research and improved patient care. We help data
owners manage the privacy, security, compliance, and trust required to enable
safe data sharing.

We're looking for nice, smart, entrepreneurial engineers to help us organize
the world's health data. You'll be part of a small engineering team that codes
mostly in Python.

Apply at [https://datavant.com/careers/](https://datavant.com/careers/) and
you'll hear from us promptly. If you have questions, feel free to email me
directly my-hn-username (at) datavant.com

------
jakiestfu
Dollar Shave Club | Senior Front-End Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE | Los
Angeles, CA [http://www.dollarshaveclub.com](http://www.dollarshaveclub.com)

I'm looking for someone in particular who loves to build UI, loves to build
juicy visuals, and create scalable design systems. There is so much fun to be
had here, I love it and have been here over three years! Check out the role:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oxGv6fwy](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oxGv6fwy)

Interview process: Phone Screen/Coding Challenge with me, then an in-person
interview for ~4-5 hours with broader team.

When applying, say you came from Hacker News!

------
tpina
Liquidnet | Java Developer, Big Data| New York, NY | Full-time or Consulting |
Onsite

Liquidnet is the Global Institutional Trading Network. We directly connect the
world’s leading asset managers to one of the largest pools of liquidity for
equities and fixed income.

To apply, please visit us at:

[https://liquidnet.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/Liquidnet/job/New-
Yo...](https://liquidnet.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/Liquidnet/job/New-York/Big-
Data-Developer_R-00266)

[https://liquidnet.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/Liquidnet/job/New-
Yo...](https://liquidnet.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/Liquidnet/job/New-York/Java-
Developer--Analytics_R-00268-2)

------
annalyze
Kloudless | [https://kloudless.com/](https://kloudless.com/)

Jobs: Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Product Designer, Solutions
Engineer, Sales Development Representative, Sr. Account Executive

Full-Time, Onsite | Berkeley, CA & Taipei, Taiwan

We're a Series A SaaS company building a developer tool—a unified API—to
simplify your integration woes. With our one-to-many approach, you can easily
connect your application to 50+ software services using just our API.

We're growing rapidly and are hiring in our offices in both Berkeley, CA and
Taipei, TW - come join us!

All listings can be found here:
[https://developers.kloudless.com/careers](https://developers.kloudless.com/careers)

------
gguevara
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany | Visa | Onsite
[https://www.researchgate.net/about](https://www.researchgate.net/about)
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where
code is written, tested and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is
passionate about building maintainable, scalable web applications that are
constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users.

ResearchGate is the professional network for scientists. The network was
founded in 2008 by the physicians Dr. Ijad Madisch and Dr. Sören Hofmayer
along with computer specialist Horst Fickenscher. Nine years later, 13 million
researchers and scientists connect on ResearchGate, and make research open to
all. The company has completed four rounds of financing, and investors include
Benchmark, Founders Fund, Wellcome Trust, Goldman Sachs Investment Partners,
and Bill Gates.

We are looking for:

Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/28e6afff-1598-4834-be9e-d...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/28e6afff-1598-4834-be9e-da9f65558112?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/4508d2de-f04a-4028-961a-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/4508d2de-f04a-4028-961a-9004ed04cd5b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Front End Engineer - Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/f956b173-126c-4efb-93d8-f...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/f956b173-126c-4efb-93d8-fe2b99ff171b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Software Engineer - Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/753fd71d-6e51-459b-a22a-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/753fd71d-6e51-459b-a22a-53fd53d478bb?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

More on our careers page:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)

------
webdood90
GutCheck | Team Lead, Software Engineering | Denver, CO | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://grnh.se/a555c5be1](https://grnh.se/a555c5be1)

At GutCheck, we pioneered agile market research to provide our clients with
actionable answers and insights, globally, at the speed of their business. Our
team of full-service agile research experts—experienced in multiple industries
and tried-and-true methodologies, not just agile ones—uses our online
qualitative and quantitative platform to help clients make more confident
business decisions by connecting them with their target consumers more often
and earlier on in development.

\--

\- A dozen or so engineers

\- Java/Angular/React/Postgres

\- We have exciting problems and we're growing rapidly!

~~~
webdood90
GutCheck | Sr. Software Engineer | Denver, CO | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://grnh.se/803a7bf01](https://grnh.se/803a7bf01)

------
fh973
Quobyte | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/)

Quobyte is working on a file, block and object software storage system, which
is built around a parallel file system core. Our customers use this data
center file system for HPC clusters in industry and academia, container and
OpenStack infrastructures, postproduction, origin and CGI clusters, and as a
scalable backend for SaaS products.

We are currently looking for:

. Support Engineer - Berlin, Germany

. Sales Engineer - EMEA

. Sales Engineer - US West / Central / East

For detailed job descriptions please visit
[https://www.quobyte.com/careers](https://www.quobyte.com/careers).

Send your CV to work@quobyte.com.

------
buf
Reforge | Senior Software Engineer Full Stack | REMOTE | Headquarters San
Francisco, [https://www.reforge.com](https://www.reforge.com)

What we do: Reputable and selective programs for experienced professionals in
marketing, product, data, and engineering organized into an 8-week course.

We're bootstrapped and very profitable with only 8 of us so far. Started by
Brian Balfour (2x successful entrepreneuer, Ex-VP hubspot). We're looking to
bring in Engineer #2. Tech stack is latest Rails/React on Postgres. Very
standard, no bamboozle.

Ideal candidate can run projects all on their own, is a lifelong learner, and
understands impact over activity. Plus dad jokes.

Email me: buford @ reforge

For remote: you must be in an American timezone.

------
gregstock
Karius | Head of Engineering | Redwood City | Full Time | Onsite

Karius is a Series A life sciences company transforming infectious disease
diagnostics with genomics. We are a team of clinicians, molecular biologists,
data scientists, software engineers, and commercial experts drawn together by
a shared commitment to improving patient health.

We're looking for a Head of Engineering to lead our small but potent team.
When was the last time you built a system that literally saves lives?

[https://kariusdx.com/about/careers/job-post/head-
engineering](https://kariusdx.com/about/careers/job-post/head-engineering)

Scala/Java, React, AWS, CI, large-scale infrastructure

Questions? g.stock at kariusinc.com

------
mleva
MongoDB -- NYC | Software Engineer, Testing Infrastructure & Developer
Productivity | Full-Time | Base + RSU's We're hiring a Software Engineer that
enjoys solving complex problems and making other engineers more productive.

This team works adjacent to a large C++ system, and solves problems in
Distributed Systems and Databases by developing open-source tools (sometimes
using Machine Learning) and infrastructure in Python/JavaScript to enable
engineering teams within MongoDB to do their job more efficiently and
effectively.

Any interest? Please reach out to me directly at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com, or
apply at [https://grnh.se/h11tbkxd1](https://grnh.se/h11tbkxd1).

------
ajcontino
Contino | London, UK | ONSITE | Permanenet | DevOps, Cloud Engineers, Software
Devs (Python / JAVA)

contino.io is a VC backed professional services company working with the
biggest organisations across the world in digital transformation. We leverage
Cloud and Container technologies, DevOps methodologies and cultural change to
rectify problems with delivery of services to customers.

We have a very open tech stack due to the nature of our work, but you should
have experience of automation/scripting, some development understanding, cloud
(AWS/Azure), Docker/Kubernetes/Terraform and Continuous
integration/deployment.

Email careers@contino.io or visit contino.io/join-us for further information
about roles in the UK, US and APAC.

Thanks :)

------
utmachina
Stealth Cryptocurrency Consultancy | Senior Engineer Consultant | SF | Remote
can be considered. BASE $50-70k + $100K+ Bonus (annual) We raised more than
$10 million from angels to start a cryptocurrency consultancy. You will be
working with some of the pioneers of crypto to fulfill our client's needs. We
are currently looking for experienced systems engineers (we use Rust). The
projects we work on are extremely challenging, completely green field, and
potentially very rewarding. Prior crypto experience is desired. email
chengxin.tan@protonmail.com w/ CV, Resume
[https://distributed.engineer/](https://distributed.engineer/)

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers + Product Designers | Full-
time | Visa | Onsite

\- Samsara disrupts the traditional sensor model with an integrated, software-
centric solution. Our products combine plug-and-play sensors, wireless
connectivity, and rich cloud-hosted software, all tightly-integrated for
simple deployment.

\- Founded by Sanjit Biswas & John Bicket, the founders of Meraki (which was
acquired by Cisco for $1.2B)

\- Achieved $1.4B valuation in 3 years

We are hiring across the board in software engineering (front-end, full-stack,
back-end, reliability, security, firmware) as well as product design. Check
out our jobs page at
[https://www.samsara.com/jobs](https://www.samsara.com/jobs)

------
geoblink
Geoblink | Madrid | Frontend Developer | Full-time, 40% Remote

We’re a fast growing startup that has already raised close to $8 million in
investment from leading venture capital firms, and have been named by
Bloomberg as one of 50 most promising startups in the world to look out for.
Our goal is to revolutionise the world of Location Intelligence and the way
businesses think about, and act upon location intelligence data. Salary is DOE
but somewhere between 35K-45K Euros.

If you are interested you can send your CV here:
[https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/765131](https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/765131)
or email jobs@gebolink.com for more info!

------
penguinten
Flare | Peer to Peer (P2P) Networking Engineer, WebRTC Engineer, Cloud Systems
Engineer | London | ONISTE | Full-time | [http://www.flare-
global.com](http://www.flare-global.com)

Flare is building technology to turn any device into a cloud server. We aim to
use this to build a cheaper, faster, and more ethical internet.

We are VC-backed (Episode 1, Seedcamp, Founders Factory), and have built out a
working first version. We are now seeking world-class engineers to help us
build out and scale the platform.

Our jobs are here:
[https://angel.co/flare-10/jobs](https://angel.co/flare-10/jobs) Drop us an
email at team [AT] flare-global.com

------
peakwinter
Savoir-faire Linux
([https://savoirfairelinux.com/](https://savoirfairelinux.com/)) | Full-time |
Onsite | Montreal and Quebec City, Canada

Savoir-faire Linux is a consulting company with high-profile clients across
the services, financial, tech, aerospace and non-profit industries, as well as
important departments in local, national and international governments. We're
hiring web (Python / JS), enterprise (Java) and embedded (Linux/C++)
developers across the board for positions in our Montreal and Quebec City
offices. We are a multicultural and multidisciplinary team with lots of
interesting contracts and challenges coming down the pipe.

------
khalilravanna
The Predictive Index | [UI Designer, Software Engineer] | Westwood, MA |
ONSITE

The Predictive Index (PI) is an award-winning workforce assessment platform.
60 years of proven science, assessment software, and our curriculum of
management workshops make PI the perfect option for any company looking to
assess, predict, and better manage their people anywhere in the world.

[GRAPHIC DESIGNER]

\- Specialize in interactive design and flow.

\- Cares about the little things that make MVP into MLP (M-Lovable-P).

\- Appreciates and understands UX research, but isn't primarily focused on it.

\- Designs grounded in reality: Engineers can ship the things you design.

\- An arbiter of preferences: Take in feedback from multiple stakeholders,
craft a vision, and get people bought in on it.

What you'll be building:

We have a newly designer application that needs its potential unlocked by
skilled UI/UX designers. This is ground floor, a chance to create new patterns
and leverage an awesome engineering team to make customers' lives easier.

[SOFTWARE ENGINEER]

If you are comfortable working with ambiguity and enjoy the challenge of
tempering your technical chops with a desire to get features out to customers
on a regular basis please reach out to us.

Our current stack is .NET backend with Angular/TypeScript on the frontend but
we're open to people trying out new technologies if it enables them to iterate
faster and provide more value to customers.

[APPLY]

\- UI Designer: [https://grnh.se/g7yy88hu2](https://grnh.se/g7yy88hu2) (Please
include portfolio)

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/27d456a52](https://grnh.se/27d456a52)

If you like you can also hit me up on LinkedIn directly. Please include
"Hacker News" in your message.

www.linkedin.com/in/stefan-valentin

------
dak1n1
OpenShift by Red Hat | Senior SRE | REMOTE or work from one of the offices |
[https://www.openshift.com/](https://www.openshift.com/)

Keep a globally-distributed, cloud-based, containerized service (Enterprise
Kubernetes) running for our customers.

[https://us-redhat.icims.com/jobs/63255/senior-service-reliab...](https://us-
redhat.icims.com/jobs/63255/senior-service-reliability-engineer/job?hub=7)

Office locations are listed here: [https://www.redhat.com/en/about/office-
locations](https://www.redhat.com/en/about/office-locations)

------
roblatham
Argonne National Laboratory | Lemont, IL (suburb of Chicago) | On-site | Full-
Time | Visa Sponsorship

Argonne National Laboratory has many different research areas. This specific
posting is for working in the Math and Computer Science division on the MPICH
message-passing library. The world's largest supercomputers rely on MPICH for
their parallel programming needs: help us make MPICH better, faster, larger

[https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_argonnelab/...](https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_argonnelab/external/jobDetails.do?functionName=getJobDetail&jobPostId=5236&localeCode=en-
us)

------
karmelapple
Third Iron | Remote | Full-Time | QA Engineer

We're a small remote team responsible for BrowZine, the world's most popular
academic journal reading and engagement service. Used by hundreds of
universities, hospitals, government research labs, and companies around the
world, BrowZine has introduced new and better ways for researchers to stay up-
to-date in their field, helping the speed of science advance faster.

Help us fulfill this mission by helping ensure the software we ship is free of
defects and performs beautifully.

As QA Engineer, you'll get to test our web apps in addition to native Android
and iOS apps, plus a handful of back-end tools including some command-line
tools.

Sound interesting? Please contact us at careers@thirdiron.com

------
geoblink
Geoblink | Madrid| UX/UI Designer | Full-time | 40% Remote

We're a fast growing startup that already raised close to $8 million in
investment from leading venture capital firms, and that was named by Bloomberg
as one of 50 most promising startups in the world to look out for. Our goal is
to revolutionise the world of Location Intelligence and the way businesses
think about, and act upon location intelligence data.

If you would like to apply here is the link:
[https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/705860](https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/705860)

If you would like to find out more, feel free to email jobs@geoblink.com

Salary DOE but somewhere between 35K- 45K Euros

------
geoblink
Geoblink | Madrid| Frontend Developer| Full-time | 40% Remote

We're a fast growing startup that already raised close to $8 million in
investment from leading venture capital firms, and that was named by Bloomberg
as one of 50 most promising startups in the world to look out for. Our goal is
to revolutionise the world of Location Intelligence and the way businesses
think about, and act upon location intelligence data.

If you would like to apply here is the link:
[https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/765131](https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/765131)

If you would like to find out more, feel free to email jobs@geoblink.com

Salary DOE but somewhere between 35K- 45K Euros

------
kobigurk
QED-it | Tel Aviv | Software Engineers (Protocol, Delivery, Backend) | Full-
time | ONSITE, REMOTE

QED-it, a funded Tel-Aviv based startup, is looking for experienced software
engineers to join its core team. We are tackling the hardest and most
interesting problems in the Blockchain space - solving the consensus/privacy
paradox, using zero-knowledge-proofs. ZKP is a new technology, that up until
recently was solely explored in academia.

We are funded by smart money from top tier angels, and have assembled a team
of experts in cryptography, computer science, security and distributed
systems. We’re at the heart of the private Blockchain industry. The founders
built and sold successful businesses in the space, and are focusing on privacy
as the key to Blockchain deployment, impacting industries from banking to
aerospace.

QED-it is building a unique product combining cutting-edge technology, design
and implementation of cryptographic protocols and user/developer-facing APIs.
We’re looking to expand our team with great individuals!

-Positions-

* Protocol - [https://qed-it.breezy.hr/p/cc072d5f4fda-software-engineer-pr...](https://qed-it.breezy.hr/p/cc072d5f4fda-software-engineer-protocol)

* Delivery - [https://qed-it.breezy.hr/p/8e71a2050560-software-engineer-de...](https://qed-it.breezy.hr/p/8e71a2050560-software-engineer-delivery)

* Backend - [https://qed-it.breezy.hr/p/e9a34e9a0893-software-engineer-ba...](https://qed-it.breezy.hr/p/e9a34e9a0893-software-engineer-backend)

-About you-

* Enjoys being part of the whole product life-cycle up until the end-user

* Entrepreneurial spirit and a hacker mentality

* Without using Google, you know what Q.E.D. means, possibly even 2 different meanings

-OK, fine, how do I join?-

* If you feel this is for you - use the above links to apply or send your CV to jobs@qed-it.com!

------
syvex
AAF | San Francisco | Onsite | Fulltime | [https://aaf.com](https://aaf.com)

Our engineering team will build a new live streaming platform that makes a
truly interactive television experience. Our broadcasting team will use our
new streaming platform to tell the story of a live sporting event that engages
fans on a new level.

We are hiring for many different positions, including:

\- iOS Engineer

\- C++14/17 Engineer

\- Fullstack Web Developer

Our backend is built on AWS using mostly Golang and just a sprinkle of hard-
core C++. We are using Swift for iOS and Kotlin for Android.

We also plan on building apps for Apple TV, Fire TV, etc.

See full list of jobs here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aaf](https://jobs.lever.co/aaf)

------
saran2win
Visa Inc | Platform Engineer | Kubernetes / OpenShift | Onsite | Austin, TX |
Full Time | Relocation - Yes | Visa - Yes

I'm looking for a platform engineer responsible for implementing cloud-native
eco-system on an on-premise Kubernetes orchestration platform. You will be
part of a team that accelerates the adoption of on-premise containers and
cloud-native technologies within Visa Digital. Responsibilities include
building tools for developer productivity, app modernization using Docker,
application logging, caching, data layer, and configuration management.

If you're passionate about solving distributed system problems at Visa's
scale, please feel to reach out to me at ssivasha@visa.com

------
earthy_
Nedap | Software engineers | Groenlo, NL | Fulltime | Onsite or Remote

At Nedap we Create and Scale technology products to influence markets. We are
market leading in retail loss management, livestock management and security
management.

Posted openings are at
[https://lifeatnedap.com/english/](https://lifeatnedap.com/english/)

Next to the openings on the website, we are also looking for experienced
developers to join our security management development team, both in
UX/frontend as well as on the backend. For more information on those
positions, contact arnold [dot] wilts [at] nedap [dot] com, or arthur [dot]
vanleeuwen [at] nedap [dot] com, referring HN.

~~~
braveheart1723
FYI your .../english/ page is in english but once you click Job Openings and
the individual jobs, they're all in dutch. Unless I'm missing something.

~~~
earthy_
You are, unfortunately, not missing something. This is a quite embarassing
little something that our in-house recruiters are also quite aware of, but
that has not been fixed yet. However, you can always directly contact us for
more info, the advantage being that it'll be wholly unfiltered through
recruitement. :)

Some of our positions are also posted on LinkedIn and StackOverflow (search
the job postings for Nedap).

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA | Full Time

TrueCar is continuing to grow our technology team in 2018. We are hiring
engineers with interest in the below positions and others which can be found
on our career site:

* Software Engineers (Rails)

* DevOps / Site Reliability / Infrastructure Engineers (AWS)

* Sr. React Engineers

* Financial Systems Analyst

* Security Engineers

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a few years ago.
We've been around for over 10 years and went public 3+ years ago. The company
has big plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers to help
us grow. See www.truecar.com/careers/ for the full scoop.

* We prefer you work with us in-person in our Santa Monica HQ.

* Benefits are exceptional: Your health premiums are 100% paid for, we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock packages. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air, amazing views, and plenty of food options.

 _We just completed our first TrueCar Hackathon which our CTO, Tommy McClung,
wrote a blog post about. You can read about it on our technology
blog:[https://www.drivenbycode.com/hack-a-thon-
winners/](https://www.drivenbycode.com/hack-a-thon-winners/) Here is a video
that documented the hackathon as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlfEvPMNxuc&list=PL4s6FxzGb8...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlfEvPMNxuc&list=PL4s6FxzGb8hNvND8SFK5VlUNAzh3SWbui)

_ Ruby on Rails, React, AWS, Redis, PostgreSQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch

* VISAS are handled under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

------
jhalt
Elastic | Anywhere | Remote

Elastic is hiring remote engineers [1] for multiple teams including
Elasticsearch, Cloud, Kibana, Beats, APM, ML, Swiftype, InfoSec and DevRel. We
work on teams that are globally distributed, and our customers are everywhere
as well, by industry and location. Our company is growing fast, but we're
still maintaining an amazing culture [2] with great employees that are a joy
to work alongside.

Check us out:

1:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers)

2: [https://www.elastic.co/about/our-source-
code](https://www.elastic.co/about/our-source-code)

------
jonburs
Jargon ([https://jargon.com](https://jargon.com)) | Senior Engineer | Seattle
| Onsite | Full-time

At Jargon, we seek to make the world smaller by removing conversational
language barriers.

While we're a young company, we're already live with our initial pilot
customers, and have an exciting summer ahead of us.

We're looking for our first hire to help out on all portions of our stack.
Please see [https://angel.co/jargon-com/jobs/388816-senior-software-
engi...](https://angel.co/jargon-com/jobs/388816-senior-software-engineer) for
details, or shoot me an email.

Jonathan - Founder & CTO

jonathan /at/ jargon.com

------
ChewyTechJobs
Chewy is hiring! Java Engineer | Boston, MA
[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1224285?gh_jid=1224285](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1224285?gh_jid=1224285)

Front End Engineer | Boston, MA
[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1224766?gh_jid=1224766](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1224766?gh_jid=1224766)

Chewy is revolutionizing the pet industry as one of the fastest growing
e-commerce retailer of all time. We offer a convenient way to shop for pet
supplies within a highly personalized experience that's fueled by superior
customer care.

------
samelawrence
Dragon Army | Multiple Positions | Full-Time | On-Site | Atlanta, GA

We are a digital product agency that specializes in mobile apps, web, and
innovation projects (AR/VR/Emerging Tech). We have multiple positions open in
engineering, management, and design. We just moved into our new office and
experience many "startup perks" despite being an agency format company. We
also have an internal game studio and take an annual company cruise together.

Ref link: [https://grnh.se/n85qu71](https://grnh.se/n85qu71) Non-ref link:
[http://www.dragonarmy.com/](http://www.dragonarmy.com/)

------
sushanthiray
DeepAffects | Mumbai, India | Machine Learning Engineers, Data Engineers |
Full-time | Onsite

DeepAffects ([https://www.deepaffects.com](https://www.deepaffects.com)) is a
next-generation Enterprise Speech Analytics Company. We solve problems in
speech domain using advanced Deep learning and Machine Learning techniques.
Few examples of the problems are -

* Speaker Diarization on mono-channel recordings in noisy environment.

* Low latency Speech Enhancement.

* Audio Redaction for PII data. Think GDPR compliance directly on audio.

Technologies Used: Tensorflow, Keras, Kubernetes, Docker, Pub Sub Queues,
Cassandra, Python

If this sounds exciting to you, send an email to sushant DOT hiray _at_
seernet DOT io with the subject as HN

------
cplanas
Zendesk | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Come join us at Zendesk! Founded in 2007, we have revolutionized the way
organizations support their customers. We currently employ 2000 people all
over the world, and have an exciting engineering culture that will make you
thrive. In our HQ in downtown San Francisco, you will work with one of the
biggest Ruby on Rails applications in the world.

Our stack is built mainly on Ruby, but we also use Javascript and Scala.

Apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/zendesk/19937639-b2ff-4463-a993-5fa71f...](https://jobs.lever.co/zendesk/19937639-b2ff-4463-a993-5fa71fcf7233?lever-
via=TJOgfhKadc)

------
jrozner
Prevoty | Software Engineer | Los Angeles/San Francisco | Fulltime

Prevoty is a Runtime Application Self Protection company founded in 2013 that
builds language plugins to provide mitigation to security vulnerabilities
without the need for modifications to applications. The plugins utilize
instrumentation and middleware to automatically insert hooks into applications
that perform detection and mitigation of common vulnerability classes such as
many of those listed in the OWASP Top 10.

Open Roles

Senior Software Engineer (Java/JVM)

Software Engineer (Java)

Software Engineer (QA/Test/Automation)

Apply here
[https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers](https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers)

------
mmxio
Text IQ | Senior Software Engineer | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time |
[http://www.textiq.com/](http://www.textiq.com/)

Text IQ uses groundbreaking AI technology to prevent high-stakes compliance
and legal disasters. As a small team, we serve many high-stake clients
including tech giants, Dow Jones companies, and government agencies. (I wish I
could tell you the names.) We are well-funded and we have been continuously
profitable.

[http://www.textiq.com/careers/#op-137591-senior-software-
eng...](http://www.textiq.com/careers/#op-137591-senior-software-engineer-
vancouver)

------
slaman
AppNeta | Sr. Software Engineer, Software Engineer in Test, Full-Stack
Developer, SRE, Engineering Manager, Technical Account Manager | Vancouver, BC
| Full-Time, On-Site, [https://www.appneta.com/](https://www.appneta.com/)

We help IT and Operations have peace-of-mind when it comes to their
applications and infrastructure by offering comprehensive monitoring and
forensics of network behaviours and application performance.

More info about the open positions on the careers page:
[https://www.appneta.com/about/careers/](https://www.appneta.com/about/careers/)

jslaman@appneta.com

------
farhanpatel
Mozilla | Vancouver, Toronto, Portland, Mountain View, San Francisco | ONSITE
| Full-time | Senior Experiments Software Engineer |
[https://www.mozilla.org/](https://www.mozilla.org/)

Mozilla is the not-for-profit behind the Firefox browser. We are committed to
the free and open web.

Android Engineer (Various)

Qualifications

Come work on the future of Firefox for Android

* Advanced coding skills in at least one of the following: Java, Kotlin, or C/C++

* Experience building and shipping Java/Kotlin-based Android applications

* Exposure to web technologies (JS, CSS, DOM, HTML)

See the full job description and apply now:
[https://grnh.se/dpug2p1s1](https://grnh.se/dpug2p1s1)

------
geoblink
Geoblink | Madrid| UX/UI Designer| Full-time | 40% Remote

We're a fast growing startup that already raised close to $8 million in
investment from leading venture capital firms, and that was named by Bloomberg
as one of 50 most promising startups in the world to look out for. Our goal is
to revolutionise the world of Location Intelligence and the way businesses
think about, and act upon location intelligence data.

If you would like to apply here is the link:
[https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/705860](https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/705860)

If you would like to find out more, feel free to email jobs@geoblink.com

------
gf-nl
ArangoDB | Various Roles | Full-Time | REMOTE or Cologne, Germany

ArangoDB is the leading native multi-model NoSQL database, with more than 4
million downloads. It combines the power of graphs, with JSON documents and a
key-value store. ArangoDB makes all of your data models accessible with a
single declarative query language. Developers can build high-performance
applications using a convenient SQL-like query language or JavaScript
extensions. Oh, and did we mention it is open source?

\- UX/UI Developer (JS, React)

\- (Senior) C/C++ Engineer

\- Solution Architect - East Coast

\- Sales Executive - East Coast

\- Technical Support Engineer - US

[https://careers.arangodb.com/](https://careers.arangodb.com/)

------
Everhusk
social.network | Toronto, NYC, or Anywhere | ONSITE / REMOTE |

Social.network is building a decentralized protocol to power the next
generation of online social networks. The world is spending an increasing
amount of time contributing to centralized online social networks with
business models that promote mass surveillance, increasing amounts of data
collections, growing inequality, and behavioural/political influence on an
scale which the world has never before seen. Help fix that.

As a part of the social.network R&D team, you will create POC's of new
blockchains, social.network wallets, block explorers, and much more using
bleeding edge new technology. This is one of the most critical positions in a
company aiming to improve global social networking, so we're looking for
engineers and scientists who are able to execute on a world class level.

Responsibilities:

\- Build POC's of new blockchain technology

\- Research new blockchain technology and stay up to date with the industry

\- Read whitepapers, write/run the code, and evaluate it for applicability to
the social.network protocol

\- Write research reports to educate the open source community on new ideas
and progress

Requirements:

\- Extensive crypto and software engineering experience with world class
projects to prove it

\- Deep understanding of computer science, cryptography, and blockchain
fundamentals

\- Someone who leads by example, executes efficiently, and doesn't waste time
arguing when they could be hacking

\- A humble hacker who doesn't allow their ego to get in the way of their
decision making

Compensation:

1\. Base salary (optional - or opt for tokens)

2\. Option to travel the world and work out of exotic locations with the core
team.

3\. Conference and education stipend

4\. Equity or portion of fees from platforms, wallets, etc. that you develop

Email careers@social.network with your application and we'll go from there.

------
dkarp
Octopus | London, UK | ONSITE | Software Developer

A tech company with a deep rooting in finance. Looking for someone to get in
early on a new FinTech product we’re building.

Requirements:

    
    
      Strong Python experience
      Great communication
      MySQL experience
      Experience collaborating and using Git for version control
      UK Finance knowledge (optional)
    

We offer:

    
    
      Flexible working hours
      Unlimited holiday policy
      Competitive salary
      Progression to remote work
      Chance to change projects internally
      Regular office parties and numerous clubs
      Paid time off for charity volunteering
    

To apply send your CV and brief cover letter to me at _dkarp.hn@aol.com_

------
dkhenry
PlanetScale | Backend Engineer | Mountain View, Ca | Fill-Time |
[https://planetscale.com/careers](https://planetscale.com/careers)

PlanetScale is an early stage startup building the worlds most scaleable
database systems. We were founded by some of the engineers behind the open
source product Vitess ( vitess.io ) and we are building out the ability for
anyone to run Vitess clusters at the same scale as YouTube. For any candidates
tired of the quizzes and puzzles of traditional interviews ask us about our
alternative hiring path. Email careers@planetscale.com or apply online at
careers@planetscale.com

------
geoblink
Geoblink | Madrid| Frontend Developer | Full-time | 40% Remote

We’re a fast growing startup that has already raised close to $8 million in
investment from leading venture capital firms, and have been named by
Bloomberg as one of 50 most promising startups in the world to look out for.
Our goal is to revolutionise the world of Location Intelligence and the way
businesses think about, and act upon location intelligence data.

If you are interested you can apply here:
[https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/765131](https://geoblink.workable.com/jobs/765131)

If you want to know more you can email mrodrigues@geoblink.com

------
niallpaterson
Butternut Box | Full stack and front end engineers | London | Onsite | Full-
Time

Butternut Box is a pet wellness company that creates home-cooked meals using
fresh ingredients, perfectly portioned for your dog and delivered to your
door.

We're hiring full stack and front end engineers to grow our engineering team
to help us tackle interesting challenges like building out microservices based
operation systems. If working on interesting features with smart people while
hanging out with dogs sounds fun, drop me a line (niall [at] butternutbox
[dot] com)

We use Rails and React.js at the moment, but we're agnostic to skills once
applicants are keen to learn and grow with the company.

------
TrussWorks
Truss | Software Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco or REMOTE |
[https://truss.works](https://truss.works)

Particularly looking for Ruby/React and Javascript/React devs!

Truss solves complex technical problems for the private sector and government.
We helped rebuild Healthcare.gov after its public failure in 2013. We seek the
highest standard both in terms of the technology we build, and the way we run
our company. We'd love to chat with you.

We are a software consultancy known for pragmatism, autonomy, expertise, and
trust. We build strong relationships with our clients, contractors, and
employees and we believe that this is fundamental to doing great work. As a
Truss engineer you will facilitate bringing Truss values
([https://truss.works/values/](https://truss.works/values/)) to those truly
trying to make a difference in our government, and enable them to understand
what their citizens actually need rather than implementing a perceived
solution.

Here are some of the things we care about: * Great communication! Including
thoughtful listening skills, the ability to express complex ideas clearly and
succinctly, and the ability to communicate well in writing * The ability to
deal well with ambiguity and act with autonomy * Technology-agnostic and
pragmatic engineering sensibility, focused on solving key problems for the
customer, not the tools * Proficiency in at least one commonly used
programming language, such as Python, Ruby, Go, Javascript, Java, etc. *
Experience deploying at least one application that other people use * Have
held at least one engineering position post-education * Initiative, curiosity,
a bias for action, and a problem-solving attitude

We expect all Truss engineers to consistently develop new skills, and cross-
train into new disciplines outside of their current areas of expertise.

Check us out at: [https://truss.works/](https://truss.works/) and apply at:
[https://truss.works/jobs/](https://truss.works/jobs/)

------
brlewis
Fitbit | San Francisco / Boston / Minsk / Bucharest ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://www.fitbit.com/careers/search#web-and-mobile-
enginee...](https://www.fitbit.com/careers/search#web-and-mobile-engineering)

If you are a potential applicant and have questions that aren't answered in
the job descriptions, feel free to send me an email: blewis at my work domain.
I may not answer right away but I'll answer. I know a lot about the web-
related positions in Boston, a decent amount about the Health Coaching
Platform positions, and at least something about the rest of them.

------
gabaix
Redbooth | Frontend, Backend, Android, Software Engineers | San Francisco |
Onsite or Remote (US/Canada only) | Full-Time

[https://www.redbooth.com](https://www.redbooth.com) is a collaboration
platform providing tasks, chat, video, file share, and timeline. More than
3,000 organizations organize their work through Redbooth.

Tech: Ruby on Rails, MySQL, Postgres, Redis, DynamoDB, Memcached, React.js,
Backbone.js

Check out the positions at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/redbooth](https://boards.greenhouse.io/redbooth)
(mention HN on "How did you hear about this job?")

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA +
Assistance

We're on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences. Using our product
and technology to change the way travelers find and book things to do and
explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company and
are ramping up our engineering capacity.

Looking for: Senior Android Engineers | Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data
Engineers | DevOps | Front-End Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Marketing Tech
Engineers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
runtasticcareer
Open Jobs at Runtastic

We believe in supporting people to improve their fitness and overall health.
With more than 220 million downloads of our apps and 115 million registered
users on Runtastic.com, we face unusual and fascinating challenges everyday.
== ONSITE | VISA ==

We offer jobs in various fields, check out our career page
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career) and
see if any of our open positions match with your interests and background
(i.e. Senior Software Testers, Test Automation Engineers, Frontend and Backend
Developers, Mobile Developsers).

Interested in becoming a Mobile Developer iOS at Runtastic?

YOUR MISSION

As part of our young, smart, and motivated iOS team you will write code used
daily by millions of users worldwide. You will be mainly responsible for:

\- Development on the cutting edge of iOS frameworks

\- Usage of and contribution to open source projects, such as Matrioska,
fastlane, and CocoaPods

\- Conception and implementation of mobile apps

\- Technical architecture decisions

\- Mentoring of junior developers

\- Implementation of innovative ideas to challenge yourself and others

\- Furthermore, you can benefit from the company's contacts to Apple and
Facebook

YOUR PROFILE

\- At least 2 years of practical experience with iOS development

\- Expert knowledge of (ObjC || Swift)

\- Excellent skills in writing clean and maintainable code

\- Preferably, a degree in (Mobile) Computing, Information Technology,
Computer Science, or a related field

\- Very good English skills

\- Self-starter, fast learner, and motivated team player willing to work in
beautiful Austria

Apply for this position at:
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=brftbpf9qlen7gzop21ca...](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=brftbpf9qlen7gzop21cak1376b6dlp)

------
ekoczwara
Energotest | Gliwice (Poland) | Full Time | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineer
|
[http://www.energotest.com.pl/kariera/](http://www.energotest.com.pl/kariera/)

Energotest is a modern and well organized engineering company with a team of
distinguished specialists. Many of them have managed or co-managed: design,
assembly supervision, post-assembly tests, start-up of devices and electrical
power engineering systems, practically in all newly erected or modernized
power plants, combined heat and power plants, substations and industrial
plants in Poland and abroad.

The Energotest R&D department team is looking for a senior developer who would
be willing to take part in setting new directions in the development of
systems for the broader "Industry 4.0". The person will help us change the
world of automation systems, face the task of creating tools for engineers and
firmware for devices manufactured by Energotest. Working together in the R&D
department, we are happy to share our knowledge, but the ability to
independently solve problems and look for information will be a desirable
skill. If you have skills that do not meet all of the following requirements,
but enter other areas of programming and feel that they will help develop our
project or make it a unique product, we will gladly talk to you.

Essential skills: GNU/Linux, Git, Bash, C++, Boost, Qt

Nice to have:

* Python (and Boost.Python)

* Experience with embedded Linux (yocto)

* Modern C++ (C++11, C++14, C++17)

* Functional programming (Haskell)

* Web technologies (HTML, CSS, JS)

Extra notes:

* It doesn't harm if you also know MFC, C#, Delphi and Windows in general

* Official language in Energotest is Polish

* Remote work is partially possible (1 day/week)

If you want to avoid the recruitment path, take on the challenge available
here:
[https://energotest.github.io/Challenge/](https://energotest.github.io/Challenge/)

~~~
voltagex_
Delphi?

~~~
ekoczwara
Well, nobody is perfect.

~~~
voltagex_
I should have elaborated - I love Delphi, but it's super rare to see a new job
posting requiring it. Have you ever blogged about using Delphi at your
company?

------
agustintonna
Ironhack | ironhack.com | Lead Software Developers | On-site, full-time |
Madrid, Spain |

We are revolutionising the education system, becoming the most outcome focused
tech institution of the world.

Ironhack helps people transform their careers through a customised curriculum
focused on the outcome.

To help us deliver on our vision we are looking for a number of roles, mainly
software developers.

Check out this position and others at
[https://ironhack.recruitee.com/](https://ironhack.recruitee.com/)

Reach out to me at agus[at]ironhack dot com if you're interested.

Our interview process is as follows: -> Phone screen -> Take home exercise ->
Onsite interview

------
Tiwana
PeopleDoc| Software Engineer & Site Reliability Enginner, Engineering Manager
| Paris | REMOTE | Full-time

Our tech stack : Python/Django, Java, Scala, Javascript/ember.js, PostgreSQL,
Rabbit MQ, Redis, Openstack, Ansible

PeopleDoc is making the difficult job of HR easier through our cloud based HR
Service Delivery platform The PeopleDoc's DNA is technology. Our R&D team is
composed by more than 80 high-skilled people dedicated in delivering good code
and being really active in the Opensource community.

The team is completely autonomous and has all latitude to make its own choice.
We believe in micro-service approach and zero down time deployment.

------
WonderKatalin
Wonderflow is a company based in Amsterdam (HQ) and Trento (R&D) that aims to
become the first worldwide supplier of consumer feedback analysis. Wonderflow
has already helped several Fortune500’s to integrate consumer feedback
analysis into their business processes from all over the world. Wondeflow’s
clients are world-leading companies such as Philips, J & J, Nestlé, TomTom,
KLM, Beiersdorf, Samsung, De'Longhi, etc.

Wonderflow is looking for an experienced senior full-stack software developer
for the Trento office for a full-time position, ONSITE. Applicants seeking
remote or part-time employment and citizens outside the EU-zone won’t be
considered for this position.

The candidate will work on scalable projects, in the context of integration,
analysis and visualization of data, with particular attention to data
security. Wonderflow prefers and pursues the use of Agile methodology and
modern technologies.

The successful candidate is familiar with the following programming languages:
● Languages: NodeJS, Javascript (ES5, ES6, ES7) ● Database: MongoDB (or other
NoSQL databases), Redis ● Frontend: AngularJS, Angular, Redux, HTML, CSS
preprocessors (SASS, LESS), build tools (Webpack, browserify) ● Backend:
Express, GraphQL / REST APIs ● Devops: Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes ● OS: Linux

At least 3 years of experience is required with the following technical
skills: ● Development of end-to-end applications (planning, frontend, backend,
testing, deployment, Maintenance and documentation) ● Experience in the design
of applications with particular attention to scalability, reliability, safety
and performance ● Knowledge and use of agile methodologies

Particular preference will be given to candidates who have experience with the
technologies mentioned above and with projects concerning the integration,
analysis and visualization of data. Strong motivation is required, problem-
solving propensity, good written and spoken knowledge of the English language.
It guarantees fast professional growth in a dynamic environment.

Salary range: 40k/45k, on full-time bases, 40 hrs a week.

Are you interested, please email your CV to hr@wonderflow.co

Have a great day!

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Senior Developer | New York, Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, Denver,
San Francisco, Nationwide | ONSITE plus travel | thoughtworks.com

ThoughtWorks is hiring talented Senior Developers across the United States! We
have offices in New York, Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, Denver, and San Francisco,
but our technologists live all across the country. This is because, as
consultants, we work almost exclusively on site at our client’s offices. Most
of our consultants travel during the week and fly home for weekends. We know
extensive travel is not for everyone, which is why we’re up front about it.

ThoughtWorks developers have contributed code to enterprise organizations,
nonprofits, and open source projects for over 25 years. They also write books,
speak at conferences, and help push software development forward—changing
companies and industries along the way. Senior Developers play work on a huge
variety of projects and play an important role in making our work a success.
You could be helping to influence the digital strategy of a retail giant,
building a new mobile application for a bank, or redesigning platforms using
event sourcing and intelligent data pipelines. You’ll use the latest Lean and
Agile thinking, solve mission-critical problems and challenge yourself
everyday.

What we're looking for:

* Ability to write high-quality, well-tested code. We don’t limit ourselves to one language; experience in any of Java, Scala, C#, Javascript, Ruby or Python is preferred

* Experience working with Agile, Lean and/or Continuous Delivery approaches such as Continuous Integration, TDD, Infrastructure as Code, etc.

* Knowledge and appreciation of cloud technology such as AWS, Docker or Kubernetes is a plus

* A passion for automation; you don’t like doing the same thing twice

* We value diversity; we support traditional and nontraditional career paths.

If you’re interested, please email me your resume to
acipolar@thoughtworks.com. To learn more or to apply directly, visit
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/careers/us/seniordev](https://www.thoughtworks.com/careers/us/seniordev)

------
grkvlt
DevOps Engineer - Cloudsoft - Edinburgh, United Kingdom or Remote

We are looking for engineers passionate about DevOps and cloud best practices,
with a focus on automation. Our DevOps engineers design, build, run and evolve
highly available applications in the cloud. This involves integrating with a
wide range of systems, including networking, containers, cloud-native services
and NoSQL. Programming, AWS, CI/CD, chef/ansible/etc expertise advantageous.

jobs@cloudsoft.io -
[https://cloudsoft.io/company/careers/](https://cloudsoft.io/company/careers/)

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Software Engineer, Deep Learning
Engineer | ONSITE, VISA
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Aquabyte (backed by NEA and Costanoa, top tier investors) is looking for a
software engineer with experience shipping production code. This is a unique
opportunity to productionize a fairly research-oriented team. Our company is
based in SF with offices in Norway and code is primarily in Python and
Node.js.

We are also hiring a deep learning engineer to work on product and algorithm
development.

We are one of the few companies applying machine learning / computer vision to
directly solve the world’s food sustainability issues. By improving fish farm
efficiency (#1 growing sector of food production, $180B globally), we help
close the world’s impending protein deficit.

We work on very challenging infrastructure problems in IOT and machine
learning - our team represents engineering graduates from Princeton and
Stanford. If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at www.aquabyte.ai or @aquabyteai. Email
jobs@aquabyte.ai with any questions.

We're Hiring:

• Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e7da4eb7-247c-495d-a320-06565...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e7da4eb7-247c-495d-a320-065655471e36)

• Deep Learning Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3bfb2ded-
ab6b-4677-901b-ffe65...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/3bfb2ded-
ab6b-4677-901b-ffe65e1fd5b8)

• Head of Data Quality:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/50503973-505a-460a-8b50-3234f...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/50503973-505a-460a-8b50-3234fe5b870d)

• And more: [https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

------
axvk
Vimbly | New York, NY | Onsite, remote full time within 5 hour time difference
of New York, and onsite interns
[https://www.vimbly.net](https://www.vimbly.net)

Position: Node Developer - With MySQL.

Vimbly has a portfolio of companies with a range of all sizes. We take pride
in matching developers with projects where they'll be able to utilize their
strengths and can continue learning.

Hiring process - Resume, 20 min phone interview, 1 hour technical interview
with a coding exercise, in-office/remote interview.

Email dev-recruiting@vimbly.com and include HN + the position you're applying
for in the subject line.

------
gwintrob
Abe (W18) | San Francisco | ONSITE/FULL-TIME | JavaScript

Companies spend $274bn every year on commercial insurance in the US. Abe is a
modern insurance brokerage that leverages technology to better serve companies
and make brokers more efficient.

If you're interested in man+machine symbiosis and how it can transform this
industry (e.g. NLP to structure complex legal documents, Phantom.js to pass
data to insurance carriers), email me at gordon [at] hiabe.com

[https://angel.co/abe-5/jobs/301041-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/abe-5/jobs/301041-software-engineer)

------
sproefke
Truveris | Mid2Sr Backend Engineer | NYC or Remote | Full Time |
[http://truveris.com/](http://truveris.com/)

Join us to improve healthcare in America! The systems we build help millions
of American afford their medications and bring transparency in the complicated
space of pharmacy benefits.

If you like simplicity, write code for others to read, love UNIX and its
philosophy, Python and its zen, you may have found a new home.

Required: 4+ years of experience, open source or commercial, Python, SQL (we
use PostgreSQL), Linux/Unix (you know your way around a shell)

Email Sarah: sproefke@truveris.com

------
jluxenberg
🛵 Scoot | Senior iOS + React Native engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Scoot is building electric vehicles for everyone. We have been operating our
fleet of electric mopeds in San Francisco since 2012. We just launched
operations in Barcelona (our first expansion market outside of SF) and added
electric bicycles to our fleet so it's a very exciting time to join!

We are looking for a senior iOS developer with React Native expertise. You
will help implement new features for our riders in both San Francisco and
Barcelona.

Contact jared@scoot.co for details. Come join us and be a part of the electric
vehicle revolution!

------
ivahuc
Operam: Full-stack Engineer | JavaScript, NodeJS, React, Python, AWS, Kinesis
| Prague (Czechia)/Bratislava (Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized to
work in EU | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

Operam: Front-end Engineer | React, Redux | Prague (Czechia)/Bratislava
(Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized to work in EU | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

If you have any questions, feel free to contact us at work@operam.com

------
tcc8
BeeToken | San Francisco, CA | Smart Contract/Full Stack/Backend Engineers |
Onsite, Remote | [https://www.beetoken.com](https://www.beetoken.com)

We Are Reinventing the Home Sharing Economy Our team is an experienced and
talented group of former employees from Google, Facebook, Uber, and Civic.
We’re building a middleman free, peer-to-peer network of hosts and guests on
the decentralized web. Looking to hire Smart Contract, Full Stack and Backend
engineers.

Technologies: Solidity, React, Node, Go, MySQL, Docker, AWS

Please send an email with subject: HN to tommy a_t beetoken DOT com

~~~
tcc8
We are also looking for project/product managers!

------
ComputerGuru
Lombard, Illinois | On-Site | Full- or Part-Time

A bit late to the party, and this is perhaps an odd posting but we're looking
for high school teachers to teach English, Biology, Math, and Computer Science
at a private college preparatory school. Responsibilities would include
teaching as well as overseeing extracurricular activities and developing
improvements to the curriculum.

Educational background/past experience is preferred but not absolutely
required. If you have a passion for teaching and have a degree or real-world
experience in these fields, just write and we'll see!

Email me: mqudsi@cpsaonline.org

------
jasperposner
Grammarly | San Francisco, CA | Onsite Only | Full - Time

Grammarly’s AI-powered products help people communicate more effectively.
Millions of users rely on Grammarly every day to make their messages,
documents, and social media posts clear, mistake-free, and impactful.
Grammarly is an Inc. 500 company with offices in San Francisco, New York, and
Kyiv.

Current Openings:

\- Software Engineer, Front - End (Browser Extensions)

\- Sr. iOS Engineer

\- Sr. Android Engineer

All positions can be found on
[https://www.grammarly.com/jobs](https://www.grammarly.com/jobs) or LinkedIn

For all questions, please contact jasper.posner@grammarly.com

------
Beans0063
Retention Rocket / Full Stack Rails Engineer / Data Science / San Diego or
REMOTE

Retention Rocket is a subscription service and predictive retention marketing
platform which enables ecommerce store owners to drive sales and retain
customer accounts. As one of our first engineers you'll have a direct impact
on our product and technical direction. You will play a key role developing
architecture and UX. If you enjoy innovating with a small team, architecting
solutions, creating novel interfaces and building products with scalability in
mind please email brian@retentionrocket.com

------
aaronblasdel
Bossa Nova Robotics | Multiple Roles | Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite | Full Time

At Bossanova we create robots for the global retail industry. Our robots’
mission is to make large scale stores run efficiently by automating the
collection and analysis of on-shelf inventory data. We drive autonomously
through aisles, navigating safely among customers and store associates.

More information on us: \- [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/02/this-image-keeps-
walmart-up-...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/02/this-image-keeps-walmart-up-
at-night-so-heres-what-theyre-doing.html)

\- [https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609997/the-robots-
patroll...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609997/the-robots-patrolling-
walmarts-aisles/)

\- [http://fortune.com/2018/03/26/walmart-robot-bossa-
nova/](http://fortune.com/2018/03/26/walmart-robot-bossa-nova/)

\- [http://bossanova.com/](http://bossanova.com/)

Robotics Software Engineer - Make autonomous robots do real work in the real
world - C++, ROS, Python, Linux(Ubuntu pref)
[http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/BeI6GpH8MT/Rob...](http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/BeI6GpH8MT/Robotics-
Software-Engineer)

Robotics Software Manager - Manage a small team of dedicated focused robotics
software engineers and help them develop the future of robotics. -
[http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/bgdH6wAZAD/Rob...](http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/bgdH6wAZAD/Robotics-
Software-Manager)

If interested please apply through the links above. Email me at
aaron.blasdel@bossanova.com if you have any questions.

Other open positions:
[http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/](http://bossanovarobotics.applytojob.com/apply/)

------
misternugget
Deutsche Bahn // ioki (ioki.com) | Backend Software Developer | Frankfurt am
Main, Germany | ONSITE | Full-Time | Junior, Senior | [http://bit.ly/ioki-
junior-developer](http://bit.ly/ioki-junior-developer) and
[http://bit.ly/ioki-backend-developer](http://bit.ly/ioki-backend-developer)

ioki is a complete service provider for digital forms of mobility on the road.
We enable third parties, such as cities, transport companies or municipal
authorities, to operate new types of demand responsive transport (DRT)
mobility in public transport under their own name and design. To achieve that,
we provide the ioki platform and mobile apps.

We are looking for software developers, from junior to senior, to join our
Backend team, which builds the platform that helps our customers launch and
scale their mobility products. We are a team of four that is central to ioki’s
product development and wants to grow with its young codebase, which has seen
a lot of production use already but is carefully maintained and free of
technical debt.

Our main stack consists of Ruby and Ruby on Rails, but experience in the
language or the framework is not a hard requirement. Much more than that, we
care that you have general software engineering skills, high standards and
take pride in your work.

If you want to read more about the job and how we work in our product company,
check out the full job descriptions here:

\- Junior Backend Software Developer - [http://bit.ly/ioki-junior-
developer](http://bit.ly/ioki-junior-developer) \- Backend Software Developer
- [http://bit.ly/ioki-backend-developer](http://bit.ly/ioki-backend-developer)

Interested? Send us an email with your CV/GitHub/StackOverflow and a few words
about yourself: jobs@ioki.com

We're also looking for Senior Android Developers, Project Engineer Autonomous
Driving, Operations Managers and much more. You can find the rest of the job
descriptions here: [http://bit.ly/hello-ioki](http://bit.ly/hello-ioki)

------
chadash
BookXchange | Full-stack Engineer | Miami/Ft. Lauderdale, Florida area |
ONSITE, FULL-TIME

We are a growing wholesale/distributor of books and textbooks. We are looking
for a full-stack engineer with the desire to do a mixture of software
development and product management. The role reports directly to senior
management. Competitive salary + bonus eligibility. Looking for:

\- Full stack experience

\- Experience with at least one web framework (We use Django and Flask, but
looking for experience in web development generally, not necessarily these
specific experience)

\- Knowledge of AWS or other cloud deployment platforms

Get in touch at tech@bookxchange.com

------
dbreunig
PlaceIQ | Software Engineers, Architect, Data Scientist | New York, REMOTE

PlaceIQ turns location data into business intelligence. We value curious,
driven, people who enjoy managing and/or analyzing mountains of location and
map data. We are based in Manhattan (though remote candidates are welcome to
apply).

We are currently growing and have multiple positions to fill, specifically:

\- Software Architect \- Senior Software Engineer \- Data Scientist

Experience with Scala, Hadoop, Spark, and general data engineering
appreciated.

More info: [https://www.placeiq.com/careers](https://www.placeiq.com/careers)

------
amasad
Repl.it | Devtools Engineer | Full-Time | On-Site | San Francisco, CA

Repl.it is building a programming environment that blurs the distinction
between learning and building. A development experience where the tedious
setup and maintenance of the environment is taken away and what's left is the
programmer and their creativity.

To achieve this vision we're hiring engineers that cares about the developer
experience, hackers who love building tools for themselves and other
programmers.

More info here: [https://repl.it/site/jobs](https://repl.it/site/jobs)

------
forthwall
BlackSMS | SENIOR, MID-LEVEL | San Francisco, Palo Alto | ONSITE | SALARY:
120k-170k | NO VISA

We're a small and driven team working on the future of secure enterprise
messaging looking for a few engineers to join our team. (I myself am engineer
number 1) Because we are small you will have a great load of autonomy in how
our product will be designed, developed, and released. Come join us - we've
hired a few engineers from Hacker News before and have never regretted it!

\--

Our Stack: Node.js, ElasticSearch, Firebase, React, React Native

\--

Roles:

* React Native/Mobile Engineer (React Native w/ some Android experience)

* Full Stack Engineer (Everything else)

\--

Send me your resume to my email: shub[at]blacksms.net

------
closingfolders
Closing Folders | Intermediate Frontend Developer, Product Designer | Toronto
| ONSITE

Closing Folders helps corporate lawyers run billions of dollars of legal
transactions every year. We are a small team adding an Intermediate Frontend
Developer and a Product Designer. We like working 40 hours, growing at a
comfortable pace and not getting too stressed out.

Checkout our postings here
([https://www.closingfolders.com/careers/](https://www.closingfolders.com/careers/))
and feel free to email jobs+hn@closingfolders.com for more info.

------
tanishalfelven
ArenaNet | Seattle Area | Web Developer | arena.net | Full Time | Onsite

We’re ArenaNet. We make the games we want to play a reality, and infuse them
with innovation, hand-crafted detail, and creative passion. As developer and
publisher of the award-winning Guild Wars game series, we’re proud to share
our passion for the online worlds we’ve created with over 11 million players
worldwide.

For more info and to apply, go to
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/arenanet/jobs/1029171](https://boards.greenhouse.io/arenanet/jobs/1029171)

------
rdli
Datawire | Boston| Developer & Support | Full-time | Remote |
[https://www.datawire.io](https://www.datawire.io)

We build a number of popular OSS tools for developers on Kubernetes:
Telepresence (local coding) and Ambassador (API Gateway). We're seeing lots of
user growth, and are expanding the engineering and support teams.

We're looking for systems engineers and support folks who like infrastructure
software: Envoy Proxy, Kubernetes, networking, etc. Previous experience with
OSS is a plus!

Send an email to careers@datawire.io if you're interested.

------
sapjobs
SAP is hiring 200 cloud developers (Perl, Python, Java, Go, JavaScript, Ruby,
Python) for cutting-edge SAP Applications projects using technologies offered
by hyperscalers (e.g. AWS, Azure, GCP) in the following countries: \--Bulgaria
\--China \--Germany \--India \--Israel \--Ireland \--US View and apply on the
corporate career site here:
[https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=iaas&utm_source=HackerNews&ut...](https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=iaas&utm_source=HackerNews&utm_campaign=sapcloudiaas)

------
fkilaiwi
Microsoft PowerApps | Redmond/Bellevue | Onsite | Full-Time We are looking to
hire strong mobile focused software engineers. Our team is small and
expanding. We are looking to hire engineers to work on our mobile
applications. We use react-native for our apps and we have a good amount of
native code (Swift/Objective-C/Java). If you know JavaScript and(or) is
familiar with iOS or Android as a developer, send me an email: faisalil at
microsoft.com

* We are looking for people who can work in the US (have work authorization)

keywords: react native, js, react, iOS, android, mobile

------
neji
Neji | Full Stack Web Developer | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://neji.io](https://neji.io)

Neji is venture backed enterprise networking & blockchain company that's
looking for a Full Stack Web Developer to join our growing team. The role
entails working alongside senior management and a group of strong engineers
from top companies including Google, Apple, Dropbox & Amazon.

Details & application instructions at:
[https://neji.io/career](https://neji.io/career)

------
aaroneous
ShopPad | Software Developer | Oakland, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.theshoppad.com](https://www.theshoppad.com)

ShopPad is the largest solution provider for Shopify's eCommerce platform.
Tens of thousands of eCommerce stores are powered by our SaaS products and are
seen by millions of shoppers every day.

We work with companies doing exciting things in the world of eCommerce like
Tesla Automotive, General Electric, Sundance Film Festival, NineWest and
Starwood Hotels & Resorts.

About You: You'll be working primarily with PHP 7, JavaScript (React), the
Linux command line, and MongoDB. Familiarity with eCommerce, Shopify, 3rd-
party API's and AWS are a plus, so be sure to mention if you have a background
in any of those. Experience comes in many forms and passion goes a long way,
so please consider applying even if you aren't familiar with our entire stack.

About The Role: As a full-stack developer, you'll work with a close-knit team
of other passionate devs to create beautiful products that operate at
significant scale. Each dev is empowered to make decisions that materially
affect the company's future. This is a great place for builders, makers, and
hackers who want to be part of building something great. You will own what you
build, being responsible for architecture decisions and scaling your solution
to meet demand.

Compensation includes: Competitive salary & equity,
medical/dental/vision/commuter benefits, fully-stocked kitchen with food &
beverages, the latest hardware. A fun office environment filled with smart,
passionate and genuinely kind people. PTO with some neat paid holidays like
Valentine's day, St. Patrick's Day, Halloween, your birthday, etc. Flexible
hours and everyone works from home once a week. ShopPad's office is located in
Oakland's Uptown neighborhood — just a few steps from 19th Street BART
station.

We'd love to hear from you if you're excited about having a big influence on
the software seen by millions of shoppers every day:
[https://shoppad.breezy.hr/p/9baf93375fbb-full-stack-
develope...](https://shoppad.breezy.hr/p/9baf93375fbb-full-stack-developer)

------
urbit
Tlon (Urbit) | San Francisco | Full-time |
[https://tlon.io/](https://tlon.io/)

Tlon builds Urbit, a secure peer-to-peer network of personal servers, built on
a clean-slate system software stack. You can learn more about it here:
[https://urbit.org/#learn](https://urbit.org/#learn)

We’re hiring developers across the stack to work on systems, storage,
languages, crypto, and front-end. It’s an entire operating system, so there’s
a lot of work to do.

Sound interesting? Get in touch: apply@tlon.io

------
chlunetwork
CHLU | Javascript & Web3 Developer | REMOTE | Full-Time

We are looking for someone to work on the Javascript application for our token
holder app. The ideal candidate is a very strong Javascript developer with
experience in the Web3 stack.

Must have:

-Experience with modern Javascript applications and frameworks (Node.js, React.js, GraphQL)

-Experience with Ethereum Javascript API

-Experience working on user interfaces

-Strong interest in blockchain.

Experience working on open source projects and practical understanding of
peer-to-peer networks (WebRTC, IPFS, Bittorrent, etc) is a great plus.

Location is open but we prefer CET (Berlin), PST, or EST timezones.

Email cassidy at chlu.io with your resume!

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. We're expanding our team with
people who work well with this mindset. Our current roles:

Hotjar | DevOps Engineer (EMEA) | Remote Hotjar | DevOps Engineer (Americas) |
Remote

See how a DevOps team forced everyone to say GNU/Linux instead.

Information about all roles can be found on our careers page:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
icarter
At Bricleir, we're revolutionizing the way F500 companies discover and access
innovation from Silicon Valley. In short, we're building an online marketplace
where startups (partners) do the work to make it easy for the F500 to discover
initiatives and startups relevant to them. Our office is in downtown Palo Alto
and we're looking for a lead engineer onsite to help us take our MVP to the
next level as we close our second round of funding. Feel free to reach out to
me if you're interested: ireland@bricleir.com

------
bbhughes12
DRW | London | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate,
cryptocurrencies, venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following position:

Software Engineer, London:
[https://grnh.se/2b22f0791](https://grnh.se/2b22f0791)

------
mpetrovich
REMOTE or NYC | Senior Data Engineer | Next Big Sound @ Pandora

\--- About Next Big Sound

Next Big Sound ([https://www.nextbigsound.com](https://www.nextbigsound.com))
is the leading provider of online music analytics and insights, tracking
hundreds of thousands of artists around the world. We use our expertise in
prediction research and cross-network performance measurement to deliver
analytics and insights to music makers as well as Pandora's listeners and
advertising partners.

Next Big Sound operates like a startup within Pandora: autonomous and self-
directed with the freedom to explore novel directions and to experiment with
the way we work. We're a geographically distributed and interdisciplinary team
of data scientists, designers, engineers, client services, and product leads
who are passionate about solving challenging problems with data at a massive
scale.

\--- About the role

We're looking for a senior data engineer to work directly with our science and
product teams to ingest and integrate large volumes of disparate music and
social data from a variety of sources. This involves rapid innovation in
large-scale data pipeline design and development to ensure critical datasets
are audited, normalized, and made available to our users and predictive models
in a timely manner.

This role might be for you if:

\- You have experience with and enjoy designing, building, and owning data
architectures and ETL pipelines end-to-end

\- You can work effectively on small, interdisciplinary teams with other data
scientists, data engineers, web engineers, designers, and product managers

\- You're hungry to learn new technologies and teach us a thing or two about
building world-class data platforms

\- You're excited by the challenge of extracting value and insights from
large, disparate music and social data sets at scale

Our team is based in New York City but working remotely is an option. In fact,
one third of our team is remote.

Apply here:
[https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=oJaQ6fwz](https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=oJaQ6fwz)

------
kosmodiah
Hiring Senior Backend/API Engineer in BERLIN, on-site for IDAGIO. We are a
music streaming service for classical music lovers and we are looking for
someone to help us build the next version of our backend systems. We are
looking for comprehensive experience with at least one of these languages: Go,
Python, Ruby -> looking forward to your application via: [https://idagio-
jobs.personio.de/job/22351](https://idagio-jobs.personio.de/job/22351) cheers,
judith

------
danimal88
Flair | Full Stack, emphasis Front End | SF or East Bay | On-Site

Flair is a venture back startup building sophisticated hardware and software
controls for home heating and cooling systems to save energy and increase
comfort. We are currently in market and selling well.

We are looking for a full stack engineer with strong Front End experience.

Ideally, the developer is familiar with React, React Native, Python, Flask,
Postgresql, Clojurescript, AWS, Embedded Systems, REST, Continuous Deployment
(Jenkins), Android, iOS and the Smart Home Landscape amongst others.

Feel free to say hi! hr@flair.co

------
rthaswrea
OneSpot | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[https://www.onespot.com/](https://www.onespot.com/)

OneSpot is a content marking software startup in Austin, TX, currently hiring
a Senior Front End Engineer. Looking for someone with JavaScript experience.
Full job description here:
[https://onespot.applytojob.com/apply/AiqFJGO00j/Senior-
Front...](https://onespot.applytojob.com/apply/AiqFJGO00j/Senior-Front-End-
Engineer)

~~~
handbanana
Can Senior Front End Engineer's without JavaScript experience still apply?

~~~
rthaswrea
Sure, as long as there is evidence you won't have any problem working with
JavaScript I think we would be interested

------
n_2
Chronomics | Onsite | London or Cambridge, UK

====================================

    
    
        * Backend Developer
        * Frontend developer
        * Creative Data Scientist
        * UX/UI Designer
        * Digital Marketer
    

====================================

Chronomics is an pioneering health tech start-up working on the most complex
genetic (epigenetic) problems.

Tech stack: React/Go/PHP/AWS/Machine Learning

See
[https://www.chronomics.co.uk/careers](https://www.chronomics.co.uk/careers)
for more info and to apply.

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/) We are
building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance accessible.
Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very international with
150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our central Berlin
office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business since we are
active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For PHP and Javascript allrounders.
      - DevOps Engineer (f/m): For lovers of infrastructure as code and service orchestration.
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

~~~
smnscu
Just signed/signing with these guys, can vouch for them being a great team :)

------
anfedorov
Sigma ([https://sig.ma](https://sig.ma)) | Software Engineers, Director of
Engineering | Millbrae, California | full-time | ONSITE / VISA transfers

We're bringing memberships, certificates, licenses, and credentials into the
connected era via a platform built on Scala, GraphQL, and React.

More info: [https://angel.co/sigma-certified/jobs](https://angel.co/sigma-
certified/jobs)

to apply, contact eng-apply@sig.ma or andrey@sig.ma with questions

------
slitchfield
FuseSport | Sydney, Australia | Full-time | Frontend Software Engineer | Visa
| Onsite

Fusesport is a global leader in helping sports organisations grow their
communities by managing their events and data more effectively.

Our product team is based in Sydney, and we're looking for the very best
front-end engineers to help us build next generation sports web and mobile
apps. Stack is predominantly Python backend, React or Vue.js on frontend.
Greenfield. Small team. Visa sponsorships available.

Email me simon.litchfield@fusesport.com for more information.

------
amysupercooper
Sentieo | Full Time | SF | On Site Position: Marketing - Demand Generation/
Growth Manager

We are looking for an analytical and data driven marketer focused on digital
demand generation. Ideal candidate would have experience running digital
channels at a successful and modern SaaS organization.

Full job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sentieo/1307aa55-971d-42c4-9d92-529abc...](https://jobs.lever.co/sentieo/1307aa55-971d-42c4-9d92-529abcff1e20)

Email your interest to amy@sentieo.com

------
ukd1
Rainforest QA (YC S12) | Multiple positions | SF, Singapore, Remote,
International | VISA / Greencard support

At Rainforest we help companies all over the world meet their QA needs better
than ever before. We’re always looking for smart and passionate people to join
us in making this happen.

Data Science, Front-end, Ops, plus various sales, CS and product roles:
[https://www.rainforestqa.com/careers/](https://www.rainforestqa.com/careers/)
<\-- deets here.

I'm the CTO / co-founder, AMA.

Russ

~~~
augusto2112
Hey Russ, your company seems to have a really cool intern program. I don't see
any open positions though, is it ok if I apply to a dev position as an intern,
and if not, are you guys planning on opening any positions soon?

------
rloomba
Zednode | San Francisco, CA | Software/Dev Ops Engineers | Part-time | Remote

Zednode([https://zednode.com](https://zednode.com)), a masternode and staking
services provider in the cryptocurrency space, is looking for part time
software engineers to help scale our web platform and build out our extensive
dev ops infrastructure.

Technologies: Java/Scala, Rails, Javascript, React, Elixir, Postgres, Docker,
Terraform, Consul, Vault, AWS

Please send an email with subject: HN to info a_t zednode DOT com

------
grejdi
Write Software, Empower Teachers @ BetterLesson | Senior Engineer | Boston,
Cambridge, MA |
[https://betterlesson.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=29](https://betterlesson.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=29)

BetterLesson has the best K-12 lesson plans and content for teachers. We are
now hard at work fine-tuning the best professional development platform they
have ever experienced. Come help us!

Feel free to reach out directly with any questions: grejdi@betterlesson.com

------
sara_komoot
komoot | Data Scientist (m/f) | Full Time | Remote but limited to UTC-01:00 to
UTC+03:00 time zones

Millions of people experience real-life hiking and biking adventures with our
apps. We help users all over the world discover the best hiking and biking
routes, and we empower everybody to explore more of the great outdoors.

To help us be even better at what we do, we’re looking for a data scientist to
help us to drive product decisions and strategy. We believe that data-driven
decision making is key to our success and your skills and curiosity will play
a crucial role in building the future of outdoor experiences.

You’ll enjoy the freedom to organize yourself the way you want and work with
whichever tools you love. We also let you work from wherever you want, be it a
beach, the mountains, our headquarters in Potsdam, Germany or anywhere else
that lies in any time zone between UTC-1 and UTC+3

You will be successful in this position if you _Have a burning desire to
transform data into actionable insights_ Have 3+ years of relevant experience
interpreting data _Have proven skills in programming (e.g. in python), SQL and
Pandas /R _Have strong communication skills _Have fundamental statistical
skills_ Are keen to keep in touch with the latest advances in your area *Have
a hands-on attitude and are highly self-driven

More information and application available at:
[https://www.komoot.com/jobs/data-scientist](https://www.komoot.com/jobs/data-
scientist)

------
rodneyg_
Bird | Venice - Los Angeles | Full-time | Onsite | All levels of software
engineers - iOS, Android, Backend, and Data

If you want to join the fastest growing start-up in Los Angeles, send me a
message! At Bird, we are changing the way the world travels. We use Kotlin,
Swift, Rx, ReactiveSwift, Drop Wizard, Dagger, Swinject, and Cartography.
Venture-backed $400m+ by reputable investors - Sequoia, UpfrontVC, and Index
Ventures.

Interested? We'd love to talk. For more details, please send an email to
rodney@bird.co

------
simpixelated
Measurabl | Frontend Engineer | San Diego | Onsite | Fulltime

We're a small, stable (5 years old) startup in San Diego that just received
series A funding and we're looking to scale up our team to help building
owners measure and report their sustainability. We're looking for a senior
level Frontend developer with Angular experience.

[https://measurabl.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=31](https://measurabl.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=31)

------
bretthellman
Matter: Be Amazing: Matter helps you receive feedback from your peers so you
can grow and reach your career ambitions. Location: San Francisco Full-Time,
Onsite | [https://matterapp.com](https://matterapp.com)

We're hiring for:

    
    
        - Matter | Lead Designer | FULL TIME
    
        - Matter | Product Designer | FULL TIME
    
        - Matter | Full Stack Engineer (node, GraphQL, React) | FULL TIME
    

To apply email me directly at brett [at] matterapp.com

------
Nabi
Bridebook | Front end developer | Full-Time | Remote ( EU timezone )

Bridebook is the UK’s leading wedding planning app and website, backed by some
of the smartest investors out there and built with a growth mindset that puts
our product above the rest.

We are looking for mid/senior Front end developer who is highly experienced in
crafting beautiful interfaces

Requirements: \- ES6, React, Redux \- Expert in CSS. CSS in JS (Fela, Glamor,
etc) \- Responsive design \- Flow typing, Unit testing (Jest)

Apply: ilia at bridebook.co.uk

------
bellwether
CareerBliss | Irvine, CA | Growth Hacker Lead | REMOTE, Full-time |
[https://www.careerbliss.com/](https://www.careerbliss.com/)

CareerBliss is a resource and community for job seekers. We provide users with
career research, company reviews, job postings and email alerts.

We are comprised of an entrepreneurial team looking to expand its reach into
F1000 companies and agency accounts in the talent acquisition space. The
Growth Hacker Lead will be an integral component in CareerBliss’ next growth
phase. We are looking for professionals that have successfully implemented a
research and test-based growth strategy at previous companies. While the near-
term goal for this position is to identify key ways to improve engagement with
our existing user base, we are looking to this candidate to take ownership of
our long-term growth strategy, including new user acquisition and project
direction.

 _Responsibilities_ \- Create a growth strategy for existing email and website
users \- Identify and become an advocate for the features users love the most
\- Create a growth equation that balances traffic, non-monetized content, and
monetized content across email, web, and mobile platforms \- Take ownership
over reporting and growth timelines

 _Skills_ \- Experience leading growth strategies at small to mid-size
companies \- Proven track record of conducting surveys and running growth
experiments \- Strong written and verbal communication skills \- Demonstrate
leadership qualities and ability to produce in an independent environment \-
Experience using GrowthHackers.com

 _Qualifications_ \- BA/BS degree (or equivalent training and experience) \-
2-3 years experience leading growth experiments \- Outstanding organizational
skills, attention to detail, and the ability to handle multiple tasks in a
fast-paced environment \- Excellent data analysis and problem-solving skills
\- Strong SQL skills required; ability to right custom queries and reports in
Microsoft SQL Server to expose “hidden” metrics

Come join a growing company with a great corporate culture and a passion for
innovation. We are looking for someone who enjoys the startup atmosphere and
is willing to rise to the occasion on new challenges.

If you are interested, PM me or send your resume to nadeem {dot} chaudhry {at}
careerbliss {dot} com

------
emilburzo
META

If you need something more advanced than ctrl-f, I made:

[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/)

Click on "(syntax)" for inspiration.

~~~
sidcool
Very neat and responsive. Thanks.

------
alosarv
SOCi | San Diego | Full-Time | Onsite preferred | www.meetsoci.com

Over the past 7 years SOCi has developed an award-winning SaaS platform for
franchise brands and SMB agencies that solves managing social media and
reputation at scale. We are looking for the following roles in San Diego to
continue to our rapid growth:

* Full Stack Web Developer

* Product Manager

* Tech Support Engineer

* DevOps Engineer

* Director of Engineering

Apply at
[https://meetsoci.isolvedhire.com/jobs/](https://meetsoci.isolvedhire.com/jobs/)

------
brandonbloom
Legalpad | Seattle, WA | Ruby on Rails Engineer, Senior Frontend Engineer |
ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA

Legalpad helps businesses hire across international boundaries. Our product
helps businesses and their employees secure work visas faster and with less
stress. We're seed funded and have paying customers.

More details & apply via Angel List:
[https://angel.co/legalpad/jobs](https://angel.co/legalpad/jobs)

Or contact my first name @legalpad.io

------
dchhugani
I'm the founder/CEO of The Lobby (YC W18). Looking for a founding team member
to lead our engineering efforts in NYC. Here's a post I wrote describing it
genuinely: [https://medium.com/@deepakchhugani/im-looking-for-a-
technica...](https://medium.com/@deepakchhugani/im-looking-for-a-technical-
partner-cto-vp-of-engineering-cofounder-chief-hacker-or-whatever-6f5e8c63fc46)

------
RoryPDX
Green Bits | San Jose, CA & Portland, OR | Onsite | Full Time Open positions:
Software Engineers (all levels), Technical Product Managers (Compliance and
Internal Tools), QA Engineers, Director of Support

\- Recently raised our Series A ($17MM) led by Tiger Global

\- Grew from 50 to 77 in headcount last quarter

\- Stack is React, Rails, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes

\- Our non-technical leadership all have engineering backgrounds.

I'm the recruiter for Green Bits, so any applications submitted go to me. Feel
free to comment in line w/ any questions.

Thanks!

~~~
emiranda
What's the best way to contact you with regards to submitting a resume for a
one of the open positions?

------
mooreds
Culture Foundry | Senior Software Engineer | US Time Zones | REMOTE

Culture Foundry (the company for which I work) is seeking a full time 100%
remote senior engineer to work on rails, drupal and other software development
projects for our clients.

Full details here:
[https://www.culturefoundry.com/capabilities/careers/experien...](https://www.culturefoundry.com/capabilities/careers/experienced-
software-engineer)

------
keyop
University of California | Application Developer | Irvine, CA | ONSITE

At the University of California, Irvine (UCI), we're looking for an
application developer to join our small team.

This is a great opportunity for a new graduate looking for a start. Read more
about it here
[https://www.oit.uci.edu/job/2018-0677/](https://www.oit.uci.edu/job/2018-0677/)

If you decide to apply, please say you heard about it on Hacker News.

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineers; Product Managers; Data Scientists | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia.edu is addressing two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic pdf ever written on the
internet, available for free.

\- Robustness. The goal here is to produce a set of signals around any given
academic paper that indicate how robust the paper’s claims and findings are.

It has emerged over the last few years that 65-90% of the academic literature
is not reproducible. What this means is that if you try to reproduce the
experiments described in a paper, 65-90% of the time you will not get the same
findings. This is known as "the reproducibility crisis”. Peer review is not a
robustness filter; we need a separate filter to indicate robustness.

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 19
million pdfs to Academia.edu. About 30 million people come to Academia each
month to access and share papers.

With regard to robustness, we think the way to build a robustness layer on top
of papers is a) to mine the existing graph of citations for commentary and (b)
crowd-source commentary/peer review from the academic community.

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (b), and a citation graph infrastructure that is the basis of our approach
to (a). We believe that addressing robustness is a challenge and an
opportunity. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us.

We have raised $33 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and
True Ventures. The company is profitable off a premium subscription model.
Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is really
important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact on the
world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers, product managers, and
data scientists. Technologies we use include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB,
React. Our office is in downtown San Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring).

If you are interested to learn more, please email the CEO, Richard Price, at
richard [at] academia.edu

------
adamsmith
Kite | Software Engineer + Lead Product Designer | Onsite - Downtown San
Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at Kite (kite.com) -- we're using
machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts of writing code. Watch our
demo here: goo.gl/d7RkUT.

Open positions for senior full stack/backend engineers, senior machine
learning engineers, and a product/UX designer. Check us out at kite.com, apply
on LinkedIn (bit.ly/2NjNedC), or drop me a line at a@kite.com

\-- Adam

------
jimmieego
Position: Designer/Developer | Company: Esri | Location: Redlands, CA;
Portland, OR | VISA: Can provide H1B Sponsorship

Esri is the biggest GIS(Geographic Information Systems) software company.

Job description: [https://www.esri.com/en-us/about/careers/job-
detail?req=7824...](https://www.esri.com/en-us/about/careers/job-
detail?req=7824&title=Designer/Developer%20-%20ArcGIS%20Online)

------
xanary
Zoox | Foster City, CA | Multiple Positions | INTERNS, VISA |
[https://www.zoox.com/](https://www.zoox.com/) | talent@zoox.com

Zoox is an autonomous mobility company designing the future of urban
transportation. We are seeking engineers, program managers, and many others;
open positions here: [https://jobs.lever.co/zoox](https://jobs.lever.co/zoox)

------
chenadmin
Chenmark Technology | Technology Associate/Full Stack Developer | Portland,
Maine | Full-Time | ONSITE

Chenmark Technology’s mission is to bring the best of modern technology to the
world of small business. We’re looking for someone to join our small (but
growing!) team to modernize the way our small businesses work, grow, and bring
value to their customers. We're highering for a full time Technology Associate
/ Full Stack Developer.

Our current initiatives cover the range of API development/integration,
security and administration automation, data warehousing/analytics support,
custom line-of-business web application development, streamlining customer
interaction, digital marketing and data analysis, and ongoing project support
specific to individual companies (computer vision, stochastic modeling, and IT
automation). We hope your experience would both add to this list and help
support efforts already underway.

Chenmark Technology is a part of Chenmark Capital Management, a family-
operated organization that acquires small businesses indefinitely to help them
develop and grow. As part of the ownership team, our success is rooted solely
in the success of the businesses we serve. We consider the development and use
of technology to be a modern competitive advantage in the world of small
business. As such, we are looking for someone that can communicate this
passion and can share their expertise to help our companies innovate to the
next level.

Our tech rides mostly on PostgreSQL, Python, R, Linux, some AWS/Docker
virtualization as well, in addition to supporting end users driving
Windows/Macs and some others. This list isn’t restrictive. We’re happy to
consider the right tool for the job.

Our offices are in Portland, Maine, which you probably think is a bit north of
the wall, but our weather is actually pretty comparable to Boston. As a
popular vacation spot, we have every outdoor activity you can think of within
a 20 minute drive, a renown local microbrew scene, and phenomenal downtown
restaurants. Most importantly, work-life balance to be able to enjoy it all.

Competitive compensation, health, dental, 401k, daily lunch, and more. If you
have professional front/backend developer, automation, devops, and/or sysadmin
experience and are interested in making a tangible impact in small and growing
businesses, please email us at: apply@chentech.io

------
nian2go
We are USA-UES | ONSITE | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time Software Engineers
(frontend, backend)

Our mission is to guide children to success in college and beyond.

Want to make huge impact on education? Want to grow with a great company
opening a huge market? Join us to secure the future of children today!

Our current stack is PHP (Laravel, Vue.js), AWS, and other technologies.

[https://usaues.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://usaues.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 200 IoT experts in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents!

Our IoT platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams either in Berlin or
Munich. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you!

We'd love to hear from you! Take a look at our job postings and see what's
right for you.

Open Positions:

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

Embedded Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=82](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=82)

Frontend JavaScript Engineer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74)

UI/UX Designer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/)

Any questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
twistedpair
mabl | Boston, MA | Software Engineer | Full-Time, ONSITE |
[https://mabl.com](https://mabl.com)

Redefine the software testing space by joining our growing team at Downtown
Crossing. mabl seeks to provide automatic testing of web applications using
advanced ML and AI techniques to replace the tedious and fragile UI testing of
yore.

We’re a 100% serverless operation build on Google Cloud Platform that rapidly
develops and deploys features on a CI/CD model. GA in May, our biggest
challenge is keeping up with our clamoring customers’ feature requests.

We’re looking for senior backend engineers familiar with the following (or
similar) tech:

\- NoSQL persistence stores - DataStore/Firebase/S3/Redis

\- Managed scaling services - AppEngine/Cloud Functions

\- Container orchestration - Kubernetes/Helm/Docker/GKE

\- Streaming Pipelines - Apache Beam/DataFlow/Pubsub

\- CI/CD Tools - e.g. Jenkins/X/Codeship

\- Browsers/Extensions - knowledge of what makes browsers tick is a plus

Our stack is built with Java 8, ES6, Bash

Drop me (an engineer), any questions, joe @ mabl.com, and checkout or careers
site [1]. We can’t wait to work with you.

[1] [https://www.mabl.com/careers](https://www.mabl.com/careers)

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE

Python / Django Developer

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) we would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
joecasson
Optimizely | Solutions Engineering aka Sale Engineering | New York, NY; Bay
Area, CA; Cologne, DE; Amsterdam, NL; Remote OK

Looking for experienced SEs with the ability to read and write code. Must be
able to run presentations independently to executive staff of prospective
companies. Not responsible for post-sale work. Competitive pay, equity, and
pay.

[http://smrtr.io/FyqN](http://smrtr.io/FyqN)

------
rwhitman
UpTrending | Front-end and Sr. Full Stack PHP Developers | Westlake Village,
Los Angeles, CA | Full-Time | Remote

UpTrending is a technologist-centric digital agency, originally founded in
Silicon Valley to service the marketing needs of venture-backed B2B software
startups. Our clients include SAAS products, big data, AI and data security
companies. We are experts in the marketing of B2B technology businesses, with
our core service offering of strategy, website design, development and
marketing integrations.

UpTrending has been a globally distributed team for our entire history. Though
our HQ is now planted in Southern California, we have core team members across
the globe from engineering to leadership.

We are growing our expert team to support the increasingly complex needs of
enterprise-scale clients, and incubating game-changing data products of our
own.

We are looking for a full-time experienced Front-End Web Developer and a full-
time Senior PHP (Wordpress) Developer, to work with our clients in building
their web presence. This is primarily PHP Wordpress, HTML, CSS but also
looking for strong skills in Marketing Automation / Integrations, Javascript,
DevOps, Laravel, React, Vue, Angular devs as well.

Remote is OK as long as you are within a 5 hour time difference of USA Pacific
timezone.

Details for Sr. Full-Stack Developer:
[https://uptrending.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01pem?source=HN](https://uptrending.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01pem?source=HN)

Details for Front-End Web UI Developer:
[https://uptrending.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01pef?source=HN](https://uptrending.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01pef?source=HN)

Also seeking to build out a bench of freelancers in PHP, frontend, Django,
Python, Ruby on Rails, React and software architects / data engineers to work
on our homegrown BI tools. Details here:
[https://uptrending.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01peq?source=HN](https://uptrending.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01peq?source=HN)

Or reach out to me at ron+hn@uptrending.com .

 _Please_ if you email me, make sure to put "HN" \+ who you are in your
subject, with a description of who you are and a resume & profile.

------
imeron
Stealth Fintech Startup | Budapest, Hungary | Full-Time | ONSITE We are a
stealth fintech startup. Our teams are located in Boston, MA, USA and
Budapest, Hungary. Our founder has three successful startups to date, one
publicly traded and worth around $1B.

We are currently recruiting for the following roles in Budapest:

\- Senior Backend Engineer | Java

\- Senior Frontend Engineer | JavaScript + React

\- Quantitative Analyst

If you are interested react out at amilassin@gmail.com

------
BenderV
Appartenir | [https://www.appartenir.co](https://www.appartenir.co) | Paris,
FR | ONSITE | Full Time | Designer, Developer

We are trying to reinvent the way we search a place to live. Think airbnb for
real estate. We are focusing on reinventing the seekers experience with lots
of scraping, machine learning & a slick user experience.

Contact me at benjamin @ appartenir.com

------
margus
ezyVet | Auckland | New Zealand | React | Front End Web Development | Full
Time, Onsite

As Development Tech Lead - Front End you will be the front end expert to lead
our efforts in improving the architecture and front end experience of the
ezyVet application and platform. This role is about figuring out best practice
from a front end perspective, implementing the technical foundations and then
providing guidance to our powerful team of nearly thirty developers. This role
is a purely technical position so your number one priority will be to build
beautiful code.

You need to be someone super experienced who has the vision and answers for
other developers to look up to and be challenged and excited about what is
possible. This role and mission will be no mean feat so you will need plenty
of gas in the tank and a great toolbox of ideas and tricks to get the outcomes
the platform will need in the future to be successful.

[https://ezyvet.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=107](https://ezyvet.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=107)

------
davidfstr
TechSmart | Software Engineer - Platform | Full-Stack | Seattle | FULL-TIME |
ONSITE

Does making a difference in K-12 education and teaching the next generation
how to code sound exciting? My company TechSmart is now hiring full-stack
engineers to build out our teaching-and-learning rich web application and in-
browser IDE!

TechSmart is a Seattle-based education-technology company that empowers
teachers to reach all students with coding & computer science. We believe
every student deserves the opportunity to learn to code and make their mark on
the world, regardless of their race, gender, socioeconomic background, or
language. We partner with school districts to provide Teacher Coding
Bootcamps, a K-12 Curriculum Pathway, and a cloud-based Teaching & Learning
Platform.

We are bootstrapped and cash-flow positive, with a single recent round of
funding to enable us to grow to handle an influx of new school district
customers. We are presently a small engineering team (<5) hoping to add 3 more
engineers in the short-term. You will help define our early culture.

As a platform engineer at TechSmart you'll build the rich web application that
is our Teaching & Learning Platform, which delivers our world-class coding
curriculum to tens of thousands of teachers and students around the country.
You will own features end-to-end: frontend, backend, database schema, testing,
and operations.

For more information see our two job descriptions and website below:

* Platform Software Engineer - [https://bit.ly/techsmart-engineer-2018](https://bit.ly/techsmart-engineer-2018)

* Sr. Platform Software Engineer - [https://bit.ly/techsmart-senior-engineer-2018](https://bit.ly/techsmart-senior-engineer-2018)

* TechSmart website - [http://techsmart.codes/](http://techsmart.codes/)

If you have additional questions feel free to email me at
david.foster@techsmart.codes . I'm the CTO, one of your fellow engineers, and
would be working closely with you. ^_^

Apply by emailing your resume to careers@techsmart.codes . Please include a
paragraph or two in the email highlighting why you'd like to join us and how
you think you would be a good fit, as this will help you receive the best
consideration.

------
zekenie
Fraight is an AI logistics company changing the face of transportation. We're
hiring well rounded senior software engineers looking for impactful, creative
work.

You can learn more here:
[https://fraight.workable.com/j/FBBCEE3D85](https://fraight.workable.com/j/FBBCEE3D85)

We're located in Chicago but relocation is available inside the US.

------
crimsonsoccer55
KiOui Apps. Minneapolis MN. We make apps for sellers.

Our Amazon repricer manages over $95 mill. in Amazon inventory.

Receive direct mentorship from sellers making millions of dollars a year.

We want detail-oriented builders who take responsibility for their code. No
direct experience needed.

Email Ali@KiOui-apps.com.

REMOTE. INTERNS. Minnesota. eCommerce. Startup. Privately Funded. Equity.
Node.js. PHP. TDD. Internship. Javascript. CSS. Designer. Data Scientist.

------
psb31
Prolific (www.prolific.ac) | Oxford, UK + REMOTE | Full Time | Backend
engineers + Data Analysts

At Prolific we bring people together to power the world’s research. It is the
first scientific, highly scalable, ethical participant recruitment platform
for researchers around the world.

[https://prolific.breezy.hr/](https://prolific.breezy.hr/)

------
Gertig
Union.co | Charlotte, NC | Senior PHP Engineer | Full-time ONSITE

We are a design and custom application development shop located in Charlotte,
NC and we are looking for someone to join the team as a backend focused
engineer.

Our website: [https://union.co](https://union.co)

If you are interested in learning more about the role please email me at
andrew.gertig@gmail.com

------
rgoomar
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in Dumbo,
Brooklyn.

We're currently looking for:

* Software Engineer (JavaScript)

Apply at [https://rocketmiles.com/jobs](https://rocketmiles.com/jobs) if
you're interested

------
bitfarmproject
MNETY | SENIOR TESTING ENGINEER | Eastern Europe / Remote | Competitive
Payment

Mnety is a Swiss Fintech company that serves major banks in Europe with a
unique derivatives/financial products trading platform software.

\- Developing test tools (Back-End; Front-End) [required]

\- Exercising integration tests [required]

We are looking forward to receiving your application under hiring@mnety.com

------
DripEngineering
Drip (www.Drip.com) - Minneapolis, MN | Park City, UT | Full-Time | ON-SITE |
Now Hiring Ruby on Rails Developers, Front-End Developers, Product Marketing
Manager, Customer Success, and Business Development Reps!

As a fast-growing startup/early-stage tech company in Minneapolis, Drip is
backed by two of the tech industry’s most prominent venture capital firms and
has quickly become one of the most cutting-edge and beloved products in our
space. If you are interested in contributing to a customer-obsessed, high-
performing, passionate team and you’re driven by creating innovative products
that change the way businesses grow, then keep reading! We’d love to see you
at Drip.

Here’s what we’re working with:

Drip is a beautiful Ruby app that’s built on Rails 5, AWS (everything!),
Lamda, DynamoDB, Kinesis, Sidekiq, Redis, ElasticSearch, Flight.js,
PostgreSQL, CoffeeScript and Elm.

If any of those techs are your jam, hit us up - we should explore the
possibilities!

Here’s a list of our current openings in Utah and Minnesota:

\- Ruby on Rails Developer (Minnesota) =>
[https://bit.ly/2Ni3c7W](https://bit.ly/2Ni3c7W)

\- Ruby on Rails Developer (Utah) =>
[https://bit.ly/2syqddb](https://bit.ly/2syqddb)

\- Front-End Developer (Minnesota) =>
[https://bit.ly/2MHoQBt](https://bit.ly/2MHoQBt)

\- Front-End Developer (Utah) =>
[https://bit.ly/2MGmG4Z](https://bit.ly/2MGmG4Z)

\- Product Marketing Manager (Minnesota) =>
[https://bit.ly/2tMNny9](https://bit.ly/2tMNny9)

\- Product Marketing Manager (Utah) =>
[https://bit.ly/2lNaxQr](https://bit.ly/2lNaxQr)

These are all full-time positions with exceptional benefits! If relocation is
an option for you, we offer generous relocation packages to help you with
relocation expenses to either beautiful Minneapolis, MN, or the spectacular
Salt Lake City, UT areas.

Interested in emailing us directly? You can reach me at
Tiffany.Lewandowski@Drip.com or my partner, Eldon Bailey at
Eldon.Bailey@Drip.com (no agencies or 3rd parties, please!)

Let’s build awesome stuff!

------
cyptus
nexnox GmbH | C# AngularJS SKILLER? | Berlin, Germany | Fulltime, ONSITE |
40-65k € + bonus

We are developing SaaS-Solutions for the food and gastronomy branch. We are
optimizing the processes for easy reporting incidents to the right people,
detecting new issues early and fix these fast. The obtained data is used to
create device lifecycle and service providers performance reports. We are
providing intelligent solution proposals for future issues. Our focus is on
innovation and maximum usability.

We offer:

    
    
      - high-end CPUs
      - simple hierarchies
      - full time job, flexible working hours
      - active contribution in an new department
      - free drinks (hot & cold), especially club mate
      - extra holidays & team-events
      - central & modern office
    

more infos: [https://nexnox.com/](https://nexnox.com/)

see you soon :-)

------
bellwether
CareerBliss | Irvine, CA | Software Architect | REMOTE, Full-time |
[https://www.careerbliss.com/](https://www.careerbliss.com/)

CareerBliss is a resource and community for job seekers. We provide users with
career research, company reviews, job postings and email alerts.

We are comprised of an entrepreneurial team looking to expand its reach into
F1000 companies and agency accounts in the talent acquisition space. Our
technology stack is a combination of Microsoft, Google, and Open Source
technologies. Our web applications are in C# ASP.NET MVC, our application
processing is a combination of C# and Golang, and our databases are a
combination of SQL Server, Solr, and Mongo. Our older infrastructure is
predominately C# and our newer infrastructure is predominately Golang.

The Software Architect will be an integral component in CareerBliss’ next
growth phase. The near-term goal for this position is to ensure stability in
our current infrastructure while a new infrastructure is built. Just as
importantly, the long-term goal for this position is to leading development
across a variety of technology stacks, from websites to microservices to
standalone applications to native mobile applications.

 _Responsibilities_ \- Lead development on existing C#, ASP.NET MVC, and SQL
Server websites and applications \- Maintain and lead future development on
Golang applications for email and ETL processing \- Be a key member in
defining a new system infrastructure

 _Skills_ \- Experience leading development on backend infrastructure \-
Excellent data analysis and problem-solving skills that can see the big
picture and the little details \- Strong written and verbal communication
skills, both with programming and business \- Ability to adapt to new and
existing technology changes \- Demonstrate leadership qualities and ability to
produce in an independent environment \- Outstanding organizational skills,
attention to detail, and the ability to handle multiple tasks in a fast-paced
environment

 _Qualifications_ \- Computer Science degree (or equivalent training and
experience) \- 7+ years of experience with Microsoft technologies (C#, SQL
Server) \- 1+ years of experience with Golang \- 2+ years of experience with
Solr or Elasticsearch, learn to rank is a plus \- 3-5 years of leadership
experience \- AWS and Google Cloud Platform experience is a plus

If you are interested, PM me or send your resume to nadeem {dot} chaudhry {at}
careerbliss {dot} com

------
aaronsoow
SOOW | Brisbane, Australia | Software Engineers | ONSITE

SOOW is all about empowering consumer data rights. Our platform enables data
sharing and collaboration between consumers and businesses with the guarantee
that data is protected and being used in a way you have agreed to.

To apply or gather further information, email me at aaron@soow.io.

------
thaitea
adidas | Portland, OR | Software Engineer | Full-time

The adidas research and development group, the Future Team, is looking to hire
a Software Engineer who will be a key member in the team creating one of our
newest and impactful technologies, the Futurecraft 4D. You will work very
closely with designers, engineers, and sports scientists to scale additive
manufacturing into millions of people’s lives.

We are looking for: expertise in C++ and Python, experience with engineering
simulation tools, knowledge of 3D graphics algorithms, mesh generation and
analysis, experience with academic and applied research

Find the full job posting and apply here: [https://jobs.adidas-
group.com/job/Software-Engineer/46026100...](https://jobs.adidas-
group.com/job/Software-Engineer/460261001/?locale=en_US)

------
sandeshd
We are hiring Engineers at Swiggy | Bangalore, KA | Full time | Onsite

Swiggy is the fastest startup entered in Unicorn club after last investment,
we're high-energy, focused on our users and our product. We receive 300K OPD.
If you are interested to be a part of Swiggy, send your CV to
sandesh.d@swiggy.in.

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)

Iterable empowers growth marketers to create world-class user engagement
campaigns throughout the full lifecycle, and across all channels. Marketers
segment users, build workflows, automate touchpoints, and test strategies at
scale without engineering support.

Our open positions:

* Director of Engineering: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1113092](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1113092)

* DevOps/Infrastructure: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990)

* Software Engineer - Front End: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992)

* Machine Learning: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439)

* Mobile: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410)

* Product/Full Stack: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089)

* Security: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511406](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511406)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156)

* Site Reliability Engineer (remote): [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621)

* Systems/Infrastructure: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989)

------
baburg
blik | Munich (GER) | ONSITE | Fulltime | blik -
[https://www.blik.io](https://www.blik.io) | Finalist Techcrunch Battlefield
(watch video here: [https://goo.gl/rSDyXh](https://goo.gl/rSDyXh)) | Alumnus
of Techstars IoT Accelerator, New York |

* Backend Engineer IoT

* Customer Success Manager

* Embedded Software Developer

* Internship Marketing & Growth Hacking

* Internship Sales Operations

* Machine Learning Engineer

* Summer Internship Embedded Test Development

Our customers range from large OEMs like BMW and Volkswagen to family owned
suppliers - We want to make their entire flow of goods of hundreds of
thousands of items visible in real time. Our solution combines hard- and
software to enable a fully transparent supply-chain around the entire world.
Interested working on a challenging problem? Contact us through blik.breezy.io

------
jeffburka
bevi | Boston, MA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.bevi.co/](https://www.bevi.co/)

Our mission is to eliminate plastic bottles by making the best drinks
instantly available, using purified tap water and natural flavors. Since our
2015 launch, we have saved over 20 million bottles and cans from entering the
ecosystem. We’re a team of technology and design enthusiasts excited to take
on a stagnant industry. Bottled beverage distribution is expensive,
ineffective, and environmentally wasteful - and it hasn't changed
significantly in decades. We're entirely cutting out the traditional bottled
beverage supply chain, while taking point-of-use beverage creation to a new
level.

Senior Android developer:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/DE13C1D11C](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/DE13C1D11C)

Full-stack software developer:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/062BE7B89A](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/062BE7B89A)

Data Scientist:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/88305ED8FB](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/88305ED8FB)

Senior Electrical Engineer:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/95D09FB98B](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/95D09FB98B)

We are always seeking great software developers to build future versions of
our software. Our ideal candidate, while having their areas of expertise, will
not shy away from digging into any part: web UI, backend, firmware and mobile
applications. We are a small and fun software team in a fast-growing hardware
startup. Our customers love our product and you will play a crucial role in
making them even happier. If you love thinking through new ideas and
interactions, how to execute them in an innovative way and have a deep respect
for user experience, come join our team!

------
bitfarmproject
MNETY | FRONT-END SENIOR DEVELOPER | Eastern Europe / Remote | Competitive
Payment

Mnety is a Swiss Fintech company that serves major banks in Europe with a
unique derivatives/financial products trading platform software.

\- AngularJS [required]

\- REST-Service [required]

\- HTML5 [required]

\- CSS [optional]

\- Build-Processes [optional]

\- i18 [optional]

We are looking forward to receiving your application under hiring@mnety.com

------
davidsenior
iVendi Limited | Senior & Mid-Level C# Developers | Full Time | Manchester, UK
| Onsite | £30k - £55k+

Who: iVendi develops e-commerce solutions that make vehicle selling easier for
dealers, vehicle buying easier for consumers and vehicle finance easier for
all.

What: We are looking for talented C# developers to join our rapidly expanding
team. Both mid-level, senior and principle positions are available. Our core
micro services are written in .net core and hosted in k8's on the cloud and
on-prem, we embrace open source frameworks and packages such as nginx,
nancyfx, geteventstore and reactjs. Whilst you will have good knowledge of the
.net framework and C#, you will also embrace the value of looking outside the
gates. A passion for cutting edge technology is essential.

Key Skills: C#, Design, EventSourcing, CQRS, Messaging, NoSQL Databases

Where: Manchester, UK. We have just moved to a brand new, purpose-built high
spec office in Salford Quays. This location is easily accessible by foot, car
and tram.

Why: We are constantly developing new products for the motor finance industry
as well as improving our existing ones. We are also moving into the German
market which has meant that our current products are being modified for the
differences the German market brings.

When: We are looking for developers to join the team as soon as possible. We
have multiple positions available.

Benefits: We have an excellent benefits package including flexible working, 25
days annual leave plus bank holidays, up to 5% matched company pension scheme,
market leading private healthcare, relaxed dress code and free parking and
refreshments. Not only this we also fly the entire team abroad for our winter
conference each year. For the last three years we have been to Lisbon,
Barcelona & Madrid.

More information:
[https://ivendi.com/recruitment](https://ivendi.com/recruitment)

Application: Please send your CV and covering letter to hr@ivendi.com

------
atsaloli
Vertical Sysadmin, Inc. | Remote | Part-time

Seeking commission-only independent sales agent to sell on-site training on
Git and/or GitLab. Progressive pay structure.

We deliver IT/DevOps Tools training world-wide. We go to the client site.
Small classes (10 students max). Expert instructors. Many satisfied clients.

------
moffe42
DevOps Engineer | Odense, Denamrk | Fulltime

Colourbox is looking for a DevOps Engineer with an extensive background in
Linux and system administration.

You will be a part of a strong development team working out of our
headquarters in Odense, Denmark. You will work on Scandinavia's leading stock
image website Colourbox and the associated media handling platform Skyfish
that helps users organise, share and edit images.

Our customers include major public and private clients such as the Danish
Ministry of Justice, a large part of the municipalities in Denmark, Ørsted and
DSB. We are experiencing high growth and need you to help create optimal
conditions for continued future growth. The platform you help develop will
create a fantastic user experience for our users and also convert new visitors
into paying customers.

Job Functions You will work closely together with the entire team to ensure
the stability and maintainability of systems and infrastructure. The primary
focus will be on maintaining, evolving, automating and documenting systems and
infrastructure. You will also work on new systems to support new features. You
will maintain our AWS infrastructure, consisting of Linux servers that run
open source software such as NGINX, MySQL and Elasticsearch, and custom built
services written in PHP, Python, Go and C.

Your Qualifications Engineers come in all shapes and sizes, but we expect you
to at least match the following requirements to apply:

A degree in Computer Science, Mathematics, Software Engineering, or similar
Good communication skills (written and verbal) in English 5+ years working as
a Linux system administrator, developer, or similar Strong knowledge of Linux
Experience working with AWS Experience working with MySQL Proven development
skills in PHP or similar languages Experience with one or more of the
following technologies and terminologies is a big plus; Jenkins,
Elasticsearch, NGINX, TDD What We Offer A full-time position, working in our
office in Odense. You will be offered a competitive wage with the ability to
be influential while enjoying professional freedom with responsibility. We
offer flexible working hours, a pleasant office environment, a pension plan,
awesome lunch, and a supportive work climate with ambitious and energetic
international colleagues. You will become part of an expanding, successful
international business.

Interested? If this is you, we want to hear from you! Send your application to
jobs@colourbox.com. If you have any questions, also email jobs@colourbox.com.

------
Cpasahow
Ceros| Location: Remote| Team: Product Team |Position: Full time Company
overview: The Ceros platform empowers designers and marketers to create and
publish beautiful, interactive content experiences without the need for
developers. As a developer, your typical day-to-day involves: writing
maintainable code (probably goes without saying), having your day ruined by
functional QA testers who find every bug you write, carrying out and being on
the receiving end of intense code review sessions from your peers who hold
your work (and their own) at the highest of standards, agonizing over the user
experience until even a trained monkey could use the product, collaborating
with and mentoring your peers on security best practices, and finally,
deploying your code to production and seeing the customer create something
amazing and beautiful with it. How to apply:
[http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/1143553](http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/1143553)
JS & PHP

------
inpher
inpher.io | Privacy Preserving Analytics | New York (USA), Lausanne
(Switzerland), Paris (France) | ONSITE

Experienced software engineers: We are a startup developing a novel technology
for privacy preserving analytics. We are seeking high performing individuals
that will work on the design and development of our XOR Secret Computing™
Engine. You should have proven experience with development of large software
systems as well as taking responsibility for testing and reviewing code and
customer facing roles. You will join a smart, geographically distributed
development team. Other open positions include:

\- Data Scientists and Machine Learning experts

\- Applied cryptography engineers, UI/UX designers and developers

\- Technical Business Development

…and more

Have we made you curious? Send your resume to: careers@inpher.io.

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development company focused on building web and mobile
applications for startups and innovative companies from all over the world. We
take a product development approach, creating custom software that people will
love to use and empowering our clients to do what they do best - better.

Our founding team has been part of the early stage of companies such as
Lazada, Rocket Internet and other recognized startups. Over the years, we have
grown an expert and multidisciplinary team working on large scale software
development projects of very diverse nature such as SAAS, social and eCommerce
platforms.

If you want to grow your skills as a developer, work following the best
practices in the industry and have fun while doing so, Nimbl3 is the right
place for you!

To learn more about how we work, check our Github and Medium accounts. To view
some of the application we have developed, check our Dribbble and Behance
accounts.

Senior Web Developer (Rudy)
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en)

Lead Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/8459614e?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/8459614e?locale=en)

Senior Front-end/Javascript Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en)

Web and Mobile Product Manager
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en)
Internship - Software Development
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en)
Senior Web Developer (Ruby)
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/37aa64fb?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/37aa64fb?locale=en)

------
nickbf
moneyfarm.com | Scala and ES6/React Engineers | London, UK | Full Time, ONSITE
| [https://www.moneyfarm.com/uk/jobs/](https://www.moneyfarm.com/uk/jobs/)

At Moneyfarm we use technology to make saving and investing for the future
accessible to everyone in a simple and transparent way. We build software that
augments and optimises our in-house financial advisory expertise to offer our
customers the best use of their money.

We're hiring:

    
    
      * Lead Frontend Engineer
    
      * Technical Architect
    
      * Scala Software Engineers
    
      * ES6/React Software Engineers
    
    

nick.faulkner+hn@moneyfarm.com

------
mach_s
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Berlin | Full-time |
ONSITE | Junior QA/Support Engineer

byrd is a logistics Startup ​which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience​. We help commercial online businesses ship their
products around the world by offering easy access to professional logistics at
competitive prices.

We are looking for a Junior QA/Support Engineer to join our team in Berlin

What you will do:

    
    
        * Ensure that our services work flawlessly for our customers and operation teams in multiple locations
        * Support the development team in testing new features and monitoring the release processes
        * Identify critical paths throughout the application and implement means for testing them in an automated fashion
        * Actively analyse log files, server metrics, server exceptions and SQL statements to detect availability and performance issues and suggest measures for improvement
        * Be the internal contact person for technical issues of any kind (especially for operations team)
    
    

What we are looking for:

    
    
        * Good knowledge of Python using frameworks like Django or Flask and SQL
        * Investigative and hands-on approach to getting things done, and to prioritize and resolve issues effectively
        * A huge thirst for knowledge and to learn new things
        * Very good verbal and written English communication skills
        * 2+ years IT Background (Work or Education like HTL, FH, Uni)
        * Plus: You speak multiple languages like German, French and are a communicative person
        * Big Plus:​ You worked with Jenkins, Selenium or other CI/CD systems
        * Big Plus:​ Worked in a Startup before
    
    

Please send a letter of application in either English or German to ​>> career
[at] getbyrd [dot] com << and include any links to public repos and projects.
We'd love to see what you've been working on!

Find the full job description here: [https://getbyrd.com/karriere/technical-
support-engineer-mw/](https://getbyrd.com/karriere/technical-support-engineer-
mw/)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 13th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Product Manager

-Senior PHP Developers

-Front-end Developers

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN.

------
jaustin
Micro:bit Educational Foundation | Lead Developer - website and services
(fullstack) | Oxford, UK | ONSITE with flexibility, Full-time The Micro:bit
Educational Foundation ([http://microbit.org](http://microbit.org)) is a not-
for-profit with the global vision of helping every child to be an inventor. We
are enabling children around the world to get creative with technology and
learn to code in school, in clubs and at home. We do this primarily through
educational programs based around the BBC micro:bit board, and building
technology that just works for teachers and students in a school environment.

To do this we're looking for a committed, flexible and collaborative software
engineer to lead the development, deployment and maintenance of our systems
and web presence at microbit.org.

This site is the first port of call for millions of students and teachers
around the world who are learning about coding and technology using the BBC
micro:bit. The role will require you to work with a range of languages and
tools; we need someone who can start with what we have and lead the creation
of our next generation platform.

Alongside this you will start to develop our community portals, ecosystem and
accessory listings, and work with upstream communities to enhance the
micro:bit code editors (makecode.microbit.org is Typescript and
python.microbit.org is Javascript+Python). Our current stack includes
Ruby/Jekyll and CircleCI deployments to AWS.

More info [https://micro-bit-educational-
foundation.workable.com/j/E27C...](https://micro-bit-educational-
foundation.workable.com/j/E27C..).

As well as building our own suite of sites and services, we also need to be
confident contributing to and staying on top of other open-source tools that
our partners are developing in conjunction with us. Most significantly, these
are Typescript (makecode.microbit.org) and JS+Python-based
(python.microbit.org)

It's awesome working for a creative not-for-profit that's all about broadening
the range of people that get excited by computing. We're flexible about office
hours, working style, and the team's built from people passionate about
EdTech. This person will be hiring other team members as we grow.

We've only got the web tech lead job up right now, but all future jobs will go
up here: [https://micro-bit-educational-
foundation.workable.com/](https://micro-bit-educational-
foundation.workable.com/)

------
nidx
ICOM Productions | Calgary, Alberta, Canada | Full-Time | Web Software
Developer | ONSITE |
[https://www.icomproductions.ca/](https://www.icomproductions.ca/) About Us

ICOM is an award-winning eLearning company. Our team is made up of more than
50 learning specialists, including instructional designers, project managers,
writers, graphic designers, and software programmers.

At ICOM, it's our mission to challenge and inspire the world to learn
differently. Over our 22-year history, we’ve developed hundreds of online
education programs for some of Canada’s biggest and best-known companies. From
modifying behaviours to driving business objectives, ICOM creates engaging
eLearning programs that help produce real on-the­-job results.

Our office is located on Stephen Avenue in the heart of downtown Calgary,
close to public transportation and loads of attractions.

About The Position

As a software developer at ICOM, you will collaborate with our team of
technical wizards to produce innovative solutions using the latest web
technologies. Have a new technology you’ve been dying to use? We are open to
trying new things, but be prepared to teach your fellow developers all about
it!

Our ideal candidate has graduated with a degree in Computer Science within the
last few years and is interested in cutting-edge web application development.
They are able to motivate themselves in a flexible environment. They can solve
problems both individually and collaboratively, while not being afraid to ask
for help when the need it or take criticism of their code. They are familiar
with at least one C-style language, such as PHP, Java, C, C#, JavaScript, or
the Go programming language. We strive for knowledge of the full stack, so
BASH command line experience will be very helpful.

Here are some of the technologies that we are currently using:

    
    
      * Git/GitLab
      * MySQL/Aurora
      * CentOS/RHEL/Amazon Linux
      * HTML & CSS/LESS
      * JS
        * ES6 + JSX using Babel
        * React
        * Node.js & npm/yarn
      * PHP(5.3 & 7.1)

We don’t expect you to have had real-world experience using all of these
technologies. ICOM is a learning company, and that applies to our employees as
much as it applies to our clients. If any of this appeals to you, apply now!

[http://jobs.icomproductions.ca/apply/Vx8mXx50mA/Web-
Software...](http://jobs.icomproductions.ca/apply/Vx8mXx50mA/Web-Software-
Developer)

------
jfbriggs
Scoop | Backend, Mobile, Infrastructure, & Data Eng | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite | Full-Time | [https://www.takescoop.com](https://www.takescoop.com)

Scoop is a team of engineers, marketers, and business people focused on
fundamentally improving the daily commuting experience through carpooling.
With over 2 million rides coordinated to date, the Scoop team has made
carpooling easy for the first time - and we need a few more awesome engineers
to help in the fight against traffic. The Scoop team has a simple mission: to
eliminate traffic and reimagine transportation, giving life back to commuters
and communities. Over three years in now, Scoop has become a vibrant community
of coworkers and neighbors that have shared hundreds of thousands of commutes.
Our mobile-first commuting technology powers the carpooling programs of many
of the Bay Area’s largest employers, including Cisco, Tesla, Workday, and
Salesforce.

Our stack? Node, AWS, native on iOS (all Swift) and Android. We may still be a
70-person startup, but we care deeply about testing and great technical
design. And our entire matching algorithm is home-brewed. We're hiring for
Android devs, backend generalists, DevOps/infra experts, and data lovers.
Scoop is an amazing place to work; a place where not only are you able to work
on something that's changing the day-to-day of everyday people, but where your
growth is an absolute priority.

For more detail on our primary hiring priorities:

Data Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/8d1055ac-
ac0e-4613-a874-afc0...](https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/8d1055ac-
ac0e-4613-a874-afc0dfeaf9c2)

Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/f0c07bc8-462e-48db-8476-35b4...](https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/f0c07bc8-462e-48db-8476-35b427da203a)

Android Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/14caad6e-2c26-4840-a106-ed13...](https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/14caad6e-2c26-4840-a106-ed13f0d38c52)

Backend/Application Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/316986ec-34da-499c-9369-d7fd...](https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop/316986ec-34da-499c-9369-d7fd7c8f827b)

We're also hiring for other roles! Check them out and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop](https://jobs.lever.co/takescoop)

------
jvreagan
PayPal | Senior and Staff Software Engineers | San Jose | Onsite | Full-time

At PayPal we're building the next generation of API platforms that power
marketplaces. The Marketplaces API (developer.paypal.com) is live and given
its adoption rate we need to architect and design for anticipated scale as
well as publish new, highly avaialble, low latency APIs. Our team owns the
entire stack from the API definition and public documentation through the bits
and bytes that run in our data centers.

We are looking for software engineers that want to design APIs and the
microservices that powers them. Our engineers own the all the decisions for
our product stack and are empowered to define our roadmap. Please email me at
jreagan at PayPal dot com for more information.

------
petrosagg
Resin.io | Fullstack, frontend, security, golang engineer, Etcher maintainer,
software engineer, technical sales lead | remote | full-time | salary + equity

Resin.io provides a software platform that helps developers build, deploy and
manage code on connected devices. We also maintain a variety of successful
open source projects including etcher.io, balena.io, and resinOS, and make
contributions to high-exposure projects such as Docker, Electron, and
AppImage.

Fullstack Engineer -
[https://resin.workable.com/jobs/209405](https://resin.workable.com/jobs/209405)

    
    
      You will work on core resin.io features throughout the whole stack on a
      service infrastructure for IoT devices, and solve complex technical
      challenges that have an impact on a worldwide network of GNU/Linux embedded
      devices
    

Frontend Engineer -
[https://resin.workable.com/jobs/640840](https://resin.workable.com/jobs/640840)

    
    
      You will develop web and command-line frontends using cutting edge
      technologies (React, Redux, TypeScript), and contribute back to our open
      source UI toolkit
    

Golang Engineer -
[https://resin.workable.com/jobs/759862](https://resin.workable.com/jobs/759862)

    
    
      You will shape the future of container technologies in embedded Linux and
      IoT. You will work in Balena, our open source Moby-based container engine.
    

Software Engineer -
[https://resin.workable.com/jobs/759871](https://resin.workable.com/jobs/759871)

    
    
      We take process seriously. You will have a crucial role in defining how
      resin.io writes, tests, and deploys code. 
    

Open Source Maintainer for etcher.io -
[https://resin.workable.com/jobs/357361](https://resin.workable.com/jobs/357361)

    
    
      You will take the lead of the Etcher image flasher, one of the most popular
      open source Electron applications, and make it a core part of the IoT
      provisioning and development workflow. You will also work on Etcher Pro, a
      standalone drive duplicator product based on the Etcher software.
    

Technical Sales Lead / Sales Engineer -
[https://resin.workable.com/jobs/619036](https://resin.workable.com/jobs/619036)

    
    
      We run sales like we run engineering. While closing deals is important, we’re
      more interested in helping customers succeed with resin.io and solving their
      technical challenges.

------
ac_brightidea
Brightidea Career Opportunities:

Brightidea is an innovation platform used by Enterprise organizations across
the world. (Our mission is to "transform the way the world innovates").
Customers include: General Electric, Nike, and Adobe; we help our clients
disrupt their own business before their competitors do.

We are hiring for both technical and non-technical roles:

QA Manager-
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1078784/?gh_jid=1078784](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1078784/?gh_jid=1078784)
Java | San Francisco | Full-time (Onsite)

Lead QA Engineer -
[https://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1197862/?gh_jid=1197862](https://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1197862/?gh_jid=1197862)
Java | San Francisco | Full-time (Onsite)

Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack) -
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1138101/?gh_jid=1138101](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1138101/?gh_jid=1138101)
React, PHP | San Francisco or New York | Full-time (Onsite)

Head of Engineering -
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/839088/?gh_jid=839088](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/839088/?gh_jid=839088)

Site Reliability Engineer -
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/859486/?gh_jid=859486](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/859486/?gh_jid=859486)

Account Executive -
[http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1126374/?gh_jid=1126374](http://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1126374/?gh_jid=1126374)
San Francisco | Full-time (Onsite)

Account Executive, Expansion -
[https://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1221914/?gh_jid=1221914](https://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1221914/?gh_jid=1221914)
San Francisco | Full-time (Onsite)

Head of Expansion -
[https://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1221915/?gh_jid=1221915](https://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1221915/?gh_jid=1221915)
San Francisco | Full-time (Onsite)

Head of Design -
[https://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1197968/?gh_jid=1197968](https://www.brightidea.com/jobs/1197968/?gh_jid=1197968)
San Francisco | Full-time (Onsite)

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers |
Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as
an exciting opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and
business. We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between. If you’d like
to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

------
nwienert
Orbit | Software Engineer | Silicon Valley / San Francisco, CA | ONSITE or
REMOTE

We're building a decentralized intranet powered by a novel compression
algorithm.

... Really :)

natewienert@gmail.com

------
eoghan
Intercom! | SF, Dublin, London, Chicago, Sydney

[https://www.intercom.com/careers](https://www.intercom.com/careers)

~~~
Tyrius
Is there a way to send a general expression of interest ? I would like to join
the Sydney offices but there are no open position I would fit in at the moment
(Software engineering)

------
masonhensley
Vivante Health | Backend (junior), Android (mid-level), QA | Athens, Greece |
ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.vivantehealth.com](https://www.vivantehealth.com)

Vivante Health is a US-based and capitalized start-up healthcare company that
has a core team in Athens that addresses the healthcare needs of large US
companies. We are looking for teammates that are passionate about changing
people’s lives, by providing these people and their families with the support
and tools and to make significant impact on the quality of their lives. We are
harnessing the talent and passion of our team in Greece by “Made in Greece.”
Management of the company has years of experience in developing successful
healthcare companies, including the most recent company Livongo Health, a $1B
valued company which is the leader in digital health in diabetes. We offer
competitive salaries, equity participation in the company, and competitive
benefits in a working environment which is hard driving but flexible. Vivante
Health’s mission is to fill the unmet need of those people living with chronic
diseases that are invisible, neglected, or stigmatized. We provide a health
management ecosystem that is powered by personal data intelligence so that
people are empowered to spend less time managing their disease and more time
living life with the mission of improving their quality of life.

======

Backend Developer (Junior)- [https://angel.co/vivantehealth/jobs/171910-back-
end-web-deve...](https://angel.co/vivantehealth/jobs/171910-back-end-web-
developer-in-greece)

QA Tester - [https://angel.co/vivantehealth/jobs/388281-qa-
tester](https://angel.co/vivantehealth/jobs/388281-qa-tester)

Android Dev (Mid Level) - [https://angel.co/vivantehealth/jobs/388282-mid-
level-android...](https://angel.co/vivantehealth/jobs/388282-mid-level-
android-developer)

======

Interview Process:

1\. Application review.

2\. Call with a team member

3\. On-site (or remote) culture conversation with the team + face to face
interviews.

4\. Complete a take home work sample project (within a couple of days) that is
representative of the kind of projects you'll be working on.

5\. Call with our Texas based CEO and/or VP Technology

Keywords: Greece, PHP, Angular, Docker, Kubernetes, Node, Quality Assurance,
Kotlin, Java

------
mespindola
BuildingConnected | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.buildingconnected.com](https://www.buildingconnected.com)

A little about us... BuildingConnected’s mission is simple: Help the
commercial construction industry communicate more efficiently. Businesses in
this $10 trillion industry still rely on email to get the job done, and
they’re struggling to keep up. That’s where we come in – over $4B in new
construction is facilitated through our network every day. Whether it’s a
remodel of your local coffee shop, or building the new Warriors Stadium, we
enable collaboration between the companies that make these projects happen.
We've made it easy to find, communicate, share documents, bid, and analyze
data in this historically manual, labor-intensive process.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/buildingconnected](https://www.keyvalues.com/buildingconnected)

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/4e2b575c-768b-4d7a-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/4e2b575c-768b-4d7a-bf8a-d4f24fbb749c)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/61d8f782-cf3e-4105-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/61d8f782-cf3e-4105-8c94-54366897bef5?ref=keyvalues)

\- Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/708d9049-b71e-41a7-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/708d9049-b71e-41a7-bc3e-84c4ed45ad39)

\- Quality Assurance Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/30222c87-bba0-49b2-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/30222c87-bba0-49b2-bf20-0541119d2bc7)

\- Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/12986538-2a71-44ae-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/12986538-2a71-44ae-840d-e4f371c40cc1?ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/408dee33-1f02-42a2-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildingconnected/408dee33-1f02-42a2-b530-b13121a636c6?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: React/Redux. Node. MongoDB. Elasticsearch. Redis.

------
sengelbert
Senior Big Data Developer | Shaw Communications | Denver, CO
[http://shaw.njoyn.com/CGI/xweb/XWeb.asp?tbtoken=Z1FfRxMXCBwB...](http://shaw.njoyn.com/CGI/xweb/XWeb.asp?tbtoken=Z1FfRxMXCBwBEXNzNiNQCCFMcRBEcFFcAUhYVF5%2FE20uKEdqUTUYcRF9dgkbVhRVTHMqWA%3D%3D&chk=dFlbQBJe&clid=21753&Page=JobDetails&Jobid=J0618-1204&BRID=622853&lang=1)

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Analyst Developer | Cape Town, South Africa | REMOTE

The story (skip this paragraph if you don't like stories in your job posts): I
founded and continue to run this startup. Most of the team works from our
office in South Africa. However, 2 months ago I moved Singapore for work /
personal reasons. I used to be quite averse to the idea of remote workers, but
seeing as just about everyone will now be remote from my perspective, I
decided it's a good time to start focusing on hiring for remote work. We've
already hired 3 remote developers though HN!

SimplePay is online payroll software for South Africa, Ireland, Singapore and
Hong Kong. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and their
accountants) run their payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the
challenge of building their businesses.

This month we're not looking for regular developers, but rather something I've
often seen referred to as an Analyst Developer. This position is much more
focused on requirements, but you'll still need solid programming skills. If
you think you'd enjoy researching tax / employment compliance issues for
different countries, speccing out a design and then moving to implementation,
this position would suit you.

The work will include: Doing research on tax / employment laws and procedures
for new markets we want to enter. Speccing the implementation for a country
and doing most of the implementation, with help from more technology-focused
developers for the more complicated parts. Doing updates for our existing
markets as legal requirements change over time.

Experience: You'll need a lot of experience in gathering requirements and
creating specs. Most of your requirement-gathering will involve research, but
there will be some human interaction too - there will be a lot of debate about
the best way to help our clients be compliant in the most user-friendly way!
As such, a good feel for UX will come in handy too. Any programming experience
is OK, but Ruby is preferred.

Location: Most of the team is in GMT+2, and I'll be in GMT+8 going forward. So
anything from GMT+0 to GMT+8 should be OK, unless you keep unusual working
hours. We are a registered employer in South Africa and Singapore, so it would
be hassle-free if you're based in those countries. If not, and if you've never
done remote work for a foreign company before, please be sure to find out how
to legally do this iin your particular country (it may involve registering as
self-employed, for example).

Please mail careers@simplepay.co.za and put "Hacker News" somewhere in the
subject. I look forward to transforming the company to being more remote-
friendly.

------
crimsonsoccer55
KiOui Apps. Minneapolis MN. We make apps for sellers. Our Amazon repricer
manages over $95 mill in Amazon inventory. Receive direct mentorship from
sellers making millions of dollars a year. KiOUi Apps seek driven, detail-
oriented builders. No programming experience needed. Email Ali@KiOui-apps.com.
REMOTE. INTERNS.

------
currycoder
Gamer Network | Games Media | Brighton, UK | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Backend Web
Developer (Python) Posting: [https://jobs.gamesindustry.biz/gamer-
network/brighton/south-...](https://jobs.gamesindustry.biz/gamer-
network/brighton/south-east/united-kingdom/uk-and-europe/backend-web-
developer-python-gamer-network-id95311)

Gamer Network is searching for Backend Web Developers of all experience levels
to join our experienced in-house Platform team.

The Platform team is in the middle of an ambitious project to unify Gamer
Network’s award winning family of games sites on to a single common platform,
utilising cutting edge technologies to equip the company with a strong
foundation for the future. This is the opportunity for the right candidate to
be instrumental in shaping that platform.

Our sites: eurogamer.net, rockpapershotgun.com, vg247.com, usgamer.net,
gamesindustry.biz, egx.net and many more.

Role Benefits: \- Work on a network of sites that serve billions of pageviews
per year. \- A relaxed office environment well located near the North Laine
area of Brighton and a short walk to the beach. \- Passionate colleagues --
across games editorial, events and sales -- who are a pleasure to socialise
with outside of the office. \- Flexible working. \- The opportunity to attend
company-wide retreats to help run our world-class EGX games events in London
and Birmingham.

Technologies: Python, Django, asyncio, node.js, React JS, rabbitmq,
elasticsearch, Web services, service oriented architectures, microservices.

We are looking for a candidate that is able to quickly get up to speed with
any web technology, but you’ll have an advantage with experience in the
technologies listed.

Email: careers@gamer-network.net

------
davidhunter
Optimal | Founders Fund Backed | Onsite, Netherlands, Visa

\- Model Based Reinforcement Learning Engineers

\- Senior Control System Engineers

\- Senior Modelling and Control Engineers

\- Senior Software Engineers

We are a collection of engineers and scientists from Oxford, MIT and DeepMind,
on a mission to grow safer, healthier food by deploying fully autonomous
indoor farms outside every city on earth.

Our team includes a professor of control engineering, a research scientist who
helped reduce the cooling bill of a Google data centre by 40%, and a farmer
who started as a vegetable picker 40 years ago and now runs one of the most
advanced indoor farming operations in the world.

We are backed by world-leading deep technology VC funds, including Founders
Fund, who have backed companies such as SpaceX, Palantir and Square from the
very start. We are well capitalised for the future having raised one of the
largest seed rounds ever in Europe.

[http://optimal.ag](http://optimal.ag)

[https://angel.co/optimal-labs/jobs](https://angel.co/optimal-labs/jobs)

~~~
___martin
They never answer the follow-up emails. They tell you we will get back to you
in few weeks, but they never do. @OP: If you are not actively hiring, please
don't post here.

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Frontend Developer, Crypto Protocol Engineer, Infrastructure
and Distributed Systems Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote | Full-
time

[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

[https://angel.co/lightning/](https://angel.co/lightning/)

At Lightning Labs, we build technology to scale Bitcoin and blockchains. Our
current focus is the development and deployment of the Lightning Network[1],
an open blockchain scalability protocol. We push the edge of innovation w.r.t
blockchain scalability, privacy-preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency
UX. Our team includes applied cryptographers and designers of the Lightning
Network protocol, including Bitcoin developers such as roasbeef[2].

We’re looking for:

{Frontend Developer}

Frontend developer to address UI/UX challenges associated with building
second-layer blockchain applications. Our applications are built on React,
React-Native, MobX and Electron, communicating with a Lightning daemon over a
binary RPC protocol. Ideal applicants have experience building+shipping React-
Native applications and maintaining open source projects.

{Cryptographic Protocol Engineer}

Experienced software engineer versed in applied cryptography, peer-to-peer
networks, distributed systems, open source software, and cryptocurrency
protocols. Tasks include working on lnd[3], the most feature-complete
implementation of the Lightning Network, neutrino[4], an advanced light client
operating mode for Bitcoin, and contributing to the design of the BOLT[5]
specifications.

{Infrastructure and Distributed Systems Engineer}

Systems-oriented engineer (or SRE) to build highly-available, secure systems,
lowering the barrier to entry for operating routing nodes. Tasks include
writing advanced software tooling for automated channel management, initial
client channel selection (autopilot), ongoing capital management and
optimization, monitoring infrastructure for routing nodes, and passive
analysis of the health of the network from graph theoretic metrics.

To apply, send a brief description of your relevant experience, github link
(optional) and resume to jobs@lightning.engineering.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightning_Network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightning_Network)

[2]: [https://twitter.com/roasbeef](https://twitter.com/roasbeef)

[3]:
[https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/)

[4]:
[https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino](https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino)

[5]: [https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-
rfc/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-rfc/)

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Data Scientists, Pre/Post-
Sales Engineers, Ops, Sales, Admin | Locations worldwide | ONSITE

Pivotal's goal is to transform the way the world builds software. We mean it.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have many offices worldwide including SF, NYC, Toronto, London, Denver,
Palo Alto, Dublin, Tokyo, Sydney (pivotal.io/locations) and more. We have two
main divisions: Pivotal Labs and R&D.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are rigorously agile. We pair program and TDD every line of
code outside-in. Our product managers are focus on value and validation, our
designers keep the user foremost in our minds. The goal is to teach the
teachers. Our engineers pair with client engineers, often we pair designers
and product managers as well. We have a growing data science practice. More
broadly our services division includes field, data science, educators, app
replatformers, even I lose track.

Not many people get to transform how people think and work. Why not you?

\-- _R &D_ is a big tent these days, encompassing two major cloud platforms
(Pivotal Application Service & Pivotal Container Service), Pivotal Tracker,
Spring Framework, Greenplum, Apache HAWQ (incubating), Gemfire / Apache Geode,
BOSH and Concourse. We're adding Pivotal Function Service this year. We
dogfood the cutting edge of our technology on our own commercial cloud,
Pivotal Web Services, run by our awesome CloudOps team. We're the majority
contributors to the Cloud Foundry project and we're a platinum CNCF member
with rapidly-growing contributions to the k8s ecosystem. There is a lot
happening right now and there are greenfield platform opportunities.

Not many people get to work on such systems. Why not you?

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. You'll work with competent people, kind people and go
home at the same time every day. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular.
I think west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPAs than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

\-- _Applying_

To see open jobs, go to pivotal.io/careers. To apply, please go to my referral
link: [https://grnh.se/xiy346](https://grnh.se/xiy346), or mention my name in
the application form.

You can also email me at jchester+hn-jul18@pivotal.io if you have questions. I
won't reply to copypasta. I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just
an engineer here. These help me earn a referral bonuses, which I appreciate.

------
s3nnyy
onedot.com | Data Analyst (or Manager) - German speaking | Zurich, Switzerland
| SALARY: 90k-110k CHF for individual contributor, 100k-140k CHF for manager |
ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-states passport-holders and German speaking folks
only

If you know anyone German-speaking who would fit to this role, please
recommend him/her; we pay a nice commission for every successful
recommendation. For more info, reach out to me at iwan.gulenko@onedot.com.
Here the German job advert:

Über Onedot: Wir entwickeln Machine Learning Algorithmen, probabilistische
Methoden und Textanalysen, um unstrukturierte Daten automatisch in
strukturierte Information zu verwandeln. Wir sind momentan ein 20-Personen
Team und wachsen gerade stark. Wir werden von führenden Venture Capital Firmen
und Weltklasse-Unternehmern unterstützt.

Gesucht sind zwei Experten:

1) Data Analyst: Hands-On Erfahrung im Customer Success.

2) Data Analyst Manager (Deliverymanager, Projektmanager), eine Person, die
das Customer Success Team aufbauen soll.

Für beide Rollen wäre Folgendes ideal: Erfahrung mit ETL Software, Daten
Pipelines, Data Warehousing oder frühere Arbeit als IT-Berater, BI Analyst,
Data Analyst, oder im Customer Success.

Du musst in der Rolle viel mit Daten und Kunden arbeiten. Ein Beispiel: Du
musst gemeinsam mit einem Kunden aus dem MedTech, oder Gentest Bereich das
Zielschema von Datenbanken anpassen, Data Transformation Konzepte erarbeiten,
und SQL Queries ausführen. Du musst Daten zusammenführen/trennen und
eigenständig Entscheidungen treffen, die Wert schaffen. Unsere proprietären
Technologie hilft Dir dabei. Ein Beispiel: Unser Backend erzeugt eine 80%
Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit bei Schema Mapping.

Hiring Prozess:

1\. Kurzer Kennenlern-Call - 15 Minuten.

2\. Take-home Task: Generiere Business Insights basierend auf einem SQL-File
(Dauer: 2-4 Stunden). Dies ist Grundlage für das Onsite.

3\. Call mit unserem CTO - 30 Minuten.

4\. Onsite Tag bei uns im Office in Zürich. Du wirst mit dem Team gemeinsam
weiter an dem Take-home Task arbeiten , und wir werden uns gegenseitig auch
beim Mittag besser kennenlernen.

Gehalt: 90k-110k CHF für den hands-on Data Analyst, 100k-140k CHF für den Data
Analyst Manager. Infos bezüglich Lebenserhaltungskosten in Zürich findest Du
hier: [https://bit.ly/2GNlJcA](https://bit.ly/2GNlJcA).

Schreib an iwan.gulenko@onedot.com und sag auch ob Du dich als hands-on
Analyst oder als Manager bewerben möchtest.

------
rdamico
Wayfair | Product Management (search, personalization) | Boston | FULL TIME,
ONSITE

Former YC founder here (Crocodoc, W10, acquired by Box).

tl;dr: Wayfair is run by its original founders and has an unbelievably
entrepreneurial product culture that moves quickly and invests aggressively in
good ideas. My teams are solving complex problems at scale in two areas:
search (from NLP to search UX) and personalization (think machine learning &
recommender systems). We're user-centric product managers who love to go deep
on analytics and data science, and are passionate about design and creating
amazing UXs.

We currently have openings for:

* Associate Director, Product Management - Search (great opportunity to essentially run all of search at Wayfair)

* Sr. Product Manager, Personalization - Multiple roles to own product and site personalization across Wayfair (web, mobile, and app).

Feel free to reach out directly if you're interested: rdamico@wayfair.com

------
jasonwilk
Dave.com is hiring full stack engineers in Los Angeles. We were the fastest
growing Fin Tech company in June (Apple and Android ranks). Come join us
before our Series B!

I am the founder. Feel free to ask me any questions.

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/) Position: Full-
Stack Engineer, Application Engineer, DevOps, Data Scientist

Application & Data Stack: Javascript, React & React Native, GraphQL, Docker,
Spark, R, postgres/MySQL, AWS

Team: we're a diverse 6 person company (across Data, Engineering, Chemistry,
and Biz). Everyone gets trained as a professional taster.

Gastrograph AI is an artificial intelligence platform for modeling human
sensory perception to predict consumer preferences of food & beverage
products. We help food and beverage companies develop new products and
optimize their existing brands by predicting the optimal flavor, aroma and
texture for target consumer cohorts.

Our Services

_Innovation Management_: New product development, flavor profile optimization,
& portfolio management (multi-product optimization).

_Cognitive Marketing_: Product description optimization to prime consumers to
like a product more by purposely engineering a perception bias.

_Deep Market Insights_: Predictions for emergent market preferences by region
and demographic.

The Position(s)

_Engineering_: We're currently looking in two specific areas: (1) full stack
engineers with experience with React, GraphQL, and React Native to work on our
web app for clients and our mobile app for tasters. (2) Streaming
infrastructure focused engineers capable of integrating the data pipeline and
outputs of machine learning models into an easy to use management platform.

_Data Science_: Data science is central to the value and insights we provide
for our clients. We didn't build a data science team to optimize our product's
marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we built a data science
team to build our product. We are a team of data scientists that understand
our clients and turn nebulous business goal into quantitative decision metrics
and predictive models to optimize those metrics. The extensive role of data
scientists at Analytical Flavor Systems allows us to invest in their education
across sensory perception (standard sensory science so they know what we're
improving and replacing), tasting experiences (so they appreciate the products
we work on and understand how the data is collected), production knowledge,
and data science tear-downs (a meeting where the team collaboratively attempts
to find and fix problems, try new techniques, and debate the philosophical
implications of a model's construction).

 _Next Steps_

Please contact Jason Cohen at JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Back-End, Front-End, Full-Stack, and Site Reliability Engineers |
San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 2 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 5 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a
difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-
mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
arrtz
Worldwide, REMOTE, full time or part time -- 100% flexibility. $70-100/hr.
Expert Interviewer at Karat ([https://karat.io](https://karat.io))

Work from anywhere in the world that has a solid internet connection. Work as
much or as little as you want. Work any day, any time of day, any number of
hours -- you can do 0 one week, 50 the next week, and back to 0 the next week.
Only requirement there is that we want you to roughly average at least 10
hours a week, or else the training/time investment doesn't make as much sense
from your end or ours.

I know the above might sound a little strange, so a bit about the company for
context: Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering
interviews on behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round phone
screens. Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their
engineers' time interviewing; we help take the load off. We've done a lot to
make the interview experience better for all stakeholders that I could write
whole essays about, but suffice it to say that candidates love working with
us, clients love working with us, and we're well-funded and growing quickly as
a result.

Because of this quickly-growing demand, we're looking to hire more Expert
Interviewers. The ideal candidate is a software engineer with strong written
and verbal English skills with at least a few years of professional
experience. Interviewing experience would be great, but we spend 25 hours
(paid) training you before you even start, so if you're strong technically and
love working with people we can usually make it work :) Interviews are
conducted over video chat, using a collaborative code editor.

Some of our interviewers are freelancers who use our scheduling model to
backfill hours; others are full timers at top tech companies looking to make
some extra cash; others have quit their jobs to work with us full time; some
are digital nomads; one of our interviewers is road tripping around North
America for a year and a half, doing anywhere from zero to 40 interviews each
week depending on where he is and what the weather's like.

The application form is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HNWH)

I know it's a pretty unique job, so if you have any questions reply here or
email me at josh@karat.io and I'm happy to talk through any of it.

P.S. We're also hiring for our internal team -- particularly looking for
senior engineers right now; for those we generally prefer local (Seattle)
candidates, though we do cover relocation. More details on those here:
[https://karat.io/careers](https://karat.io/careers), or feel free to email me
if you have any questions.

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | Healthcare Interoperability Software Developer/Architect | Ann
Arbor, MI | REMOTE OR ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

Note: this job is open to US Residents only. Foreign nationals can apply but
only if you live within the US.

Does what you do matter? Is the work that you do making a difference in the
world?

What CareEvolution does actually matters. Our HIEBus platform helps patients
attain better health outcomes.

Simply stated, at CareEvolution, you will craft our platform for healthcare
interoperability, as well as web and mobile applications. Under the covers,
though, a lot more is going on - we have developed a robust software solution
that ingresses data, programmatically links that data across institutions on a
per-patient basis, and supplies APIs to consume, project, modify, and
aggregate that data in all sorts of interesting and useful ways. You can read
our company page for a more detailed explanation of our mission and culture.

We are looking for software developers to help us build out our platform;
write IHE Profile data adapters (drivers) to automatically ingress data from
hundreds of data sources - both batched and in real time; craft the next
generation of healthcare apps; identify the real needs of our customers, and
execute on them accurately and quickly; and be technical sherpas helping
customers connect to us

At CareEvolution, we don't give you things to work on. Part of your work at
CareEvolution determining your work: you decide what to do. We've designed our
organization specifically to promote creativity, innovation, and focus on
solving some of the hardest challenges in healthcare.

We'd love to talk to you if you have experience with healthcare technologies
like CDA/CCD/CCDA; IHE profiles like PIX, XDS, XCPD, XCA, XDR; and HL7

We're a small team - still under 100 people (and all technical!) - but our
platform manages health data for over 100 million people.

Check out our listing on StackOverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/171879/healthcare-
interoperab...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/171879/healthcare-
interoperability-software-developer-careevolution) .

Visit our website at
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/) \- or visit
our recruiting portal at
[http://letsfixhealthcare.com/](http://letsfixhealthcare.com/)

Submit resumes to resume@careevolution.com

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity at our company. We do
not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin,
gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status.

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

    
    
      - Your voice will carry weight on day one.
      - Your responsibilities will increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management structure to constrain your growth.
      - You will work on every part of the codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform.
      - You will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.
      - You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids welcome (and paid for).
      - You will be provided the best equipment, a personal mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and inspiring.
      - You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender, orientation, or other affiliation.
    

Some of the cool things we're working on:

    
    
      - Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform
      - BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite
      - SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service
      - Next day ACH processing many millions of dollars daily
      - Scaling realtime search across 30 days (16TB) of system logs
      - Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much more!
    

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

    
    
      [1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not?
      [2] Tell us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.), when you started, and what you've done between then and now.
      [3] What do you want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your long-term goals?
      [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.
    

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
jgrasso
Rover | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.rover.com](https://www.rover.com)

We’re your rainy-day-dog-walkers. Your every-day-belly-rubbers. Your middle-
of-the-night-pee-breakers. Because we get it—your dog is family. And when you
can’t be there, you can trust us keep your dog happy, healthy, and sweet as
ever. But it’s not just about dog love. Rover is also an award-winning
technology business committed to making pet care safe, easy, and affordable so
that everyone can experience the unconditional love of a dog.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rover](https://www.keyvalues.com/rover)

Some of our 19 open positions:

* Engineering Manager - Mobile: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/94229685-7b97-4fab-be7a-0e1ea99c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/94229685-7b97-4fab-be7a-0e1ea99c78c4?ref=keyvalues)

* Engineering Manager - On-Demand Dog Walking: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/40e8fb6a-2d8c-4a1a-9e81-041f4d95...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/40e8fb6a-2d8c-4a1a-9e81-041f4d959605?ref=keyvalues)

* IT Client Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/89494c70-cf30-4d79-800f-5121cc35...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/89494c70-cf30-4d79-800f-5121cc35c0f0?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Frontend Engineer - Search and Sustainable Supply: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/c565cb3b-a36c-4d2b-86da-4aed0961...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/c565cb3b-a36c-4d2b-86da-4aed09611074?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior IT Program Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/e081817c-b90e-40ee-91eb-a012a7d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/e081817c-b90e-40ee-91eb-a012a7d95e2c?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Android: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/cf220100-5b56-4b76-b6ed-a3d6f33c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/cf220100-5b56-4b76-b6ed-a3d6f33cabcc?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Application Security: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/d206231d-513c-48f3-aa5f-5453e899...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/d206231d-513c-48f3-aa5f-5453e899bcc3?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - iOS: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4e4eb603-835d-4bcd-81a8-00cdb607...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4e4eb603-835d-4bcd-81a8-00cdb607891a?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Machine Learning: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/32bfa005-a5a7-41f1-9fb7-e18c8733...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/32bfa005-a5a7-41f1-9fb7-e18c8733ffd2?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Python, Django, React, Redux, MySQL, Postgres SQL

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston, MA

We are hiring for several technical positions:

* DevOps Engineer - Washington, DC or Somerville, MA - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/OgKu2d](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/OgKu2d)

* Senior Software Engineer - Washington, DC - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/iaqWueTWaa](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/iaqWueTWaa)

* Software Engineer - Washington, DC - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/m5mdHKqNXi](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/m5mdHKqNXi)

* Sys Admin I - Washington, DC - [http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/1qDc7QeNUH](http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/1qDc7QeNUH)

* SQL Developer - Washington, DC or Somerville, MA - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/RcF7c0KJHR](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/RcF7c0KJHR) and [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/us5x3eOevM](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/us5x3eOevM)

We're also about to open up spots for Security Engineer and a Front End
Engineering lead - haven't gotten the job descriptions exactly right yet but
if you are interested let me know at dmiller at ngpvan dot com.

About us:

NGP VAN is a technology company where we do exciting and meaningful work that
has a significant impact on promoting civil rights, social justice, and
environmental responsibility.

Employees enjoy an unusually generous set of benefits, including 12 weeks paid
parental leave, profit sharing, 100% premium-paid health/dental, and an
ongoing education allowance. NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to
be recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc.
Magazine for nine years in a row.

Last year we were named one of the Coolest Companies of 2016 by DC Inno. We've
also been named one of the top 50 fastest growing companies in the DC area by
the Washington Business Journal and SmartCEO. The Wall Street Journal wrote
“NGP VAN is something of a secret weapon for the Democratic Party and the
labor unions and progressive groups that use it.” We have also won the AAPC
award for Best Use of New Technology, and the Campaigns & Elections Award for
Most Innovative Product.

Join our team and work alongside 200 smart, passionate, and innovative co-
workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in their fields.

Keywords: ONSITE

------
Systemic33
Danske Bank | Copenhagen, Denmark & Vilnius, Lithuania | Software Engineer's &
Business Analyst's | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://danskebank.com/](http://danskebank.com/)

Danske Bank is a Nordic bank with strong local roots and bridges to the rest
of the world. For more than 145 years, we have helped people and businesses in
the Nordics realise their ambitions.

You will be joining Welcoming Customer Journey Area, a newly established
Copenhagen- & Vilnius-based area. The position is a unique opportunity to
contribute to a non-traditional banking development set-up characterized by
start-up culture, high pace, collaboration, flat hierarchy and applying agile
ways of working, all with focus on delivering the best digital solutions for
our customers. To do this we need bright minds and highly motivated,
collaborative individuals with pioneer spirit, and a courage to challenge the
way we work and do things.

You will have the opportunity to be a part of a large financial institution,
focusing on delivering the best customer experience. Alongside hard-working
co-workers you will develop both professionally and personally.

We work in self-organized scrum squads, applying agile principles and methods
wholeheartedly.

Technologies we work with: C# .NET Core, ASP.NET Core, Openshift (Kubernetes &
Docker), Angular, Typescript, SQL, RESTful API's, Micro services, Git, and
Atlassian suite.

+++ Positions +++

\- Senior Frontend Engineer (Angular) [Copenhagen, Denmark]
[https://www.danskebank.com/en-
uk/careers/Apply/Pages/JobShow...](https://www.danskebank.com/en-
uk/careers/Apply/Pages/JobShow.aspx?JobPostingId=15081)

\- Senior Backend Engineer (.NET) [Copenhagen, Denmark]
[https://www.danskebank.com/en-
uk/careers/Apply/Pages/JobShow...](https://www.danskebank.com/en-
uk/careers/Apply/Pages/JobShow.aspx?JobPostingId=15080)

\- Backend engineer (.NET) [Vilnius, Lithuania]
[https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo...](https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo-pasiulymai/darbo-skelbimu-sarasas/software-engineer-net-
in-welcoming-it-team/4318070?s=d475408c)

\- Frontend Engineer (Angular) [Vilnius, Lithuania]
[https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo...](https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo-pasiulymai/darbo-skelbimu-sarasas/front-end-software-
engineer-angular-in-welcoming-it-team/4318069?s=d475408c)

\- Software Architect (.NET) [Vilnius, Lithuania]
[https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo...](https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo-pasiulymai/darbo-skelbimu-sarasas/software-architect-net-
in-welcoming-it-team/4318068?s=d475408c)

\- Business Analyst [Vilnius, Lithuania]
[https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo...](https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo-pasiulymai/darbo-skelbimu-sarasas/business-analyst-in-
welcoming-it-team-/4318066?s=d475408c)

Do not hesitate to apply as we plan interviews as we receive applications.

If you have any questions, please direct them to Anders Hvidberg Frandsen,
Customer Journey Architect on afran@danskebank.com or Flemming Brun, IT Lead
on flbr@danskebank.com

------
pshintri
Human API | ​Data Lead, Principal SRE, Sr. DevOps, ​Sr. ​Data Engineer​, Sr.
Data Scientist, Principal SWE - API | ​San Mateo, CA | ​Onsite,
[https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers) Make a difference
with technology: specifically, by helping to fix healthcare. We're building a
real-time data network that allows getting health data from anywhere to
anywhere in close to realtime. We roll up this data in a clean RESTful API
that developers use to build apps that make peoples' lives better.

​Human API is an early stage company that is disrupting the healthcare space.
We are well-funded, generating ​revenue, and backed by blue-chip VC's,
including Andreessen Horowitz and Blue Run Ventures.

We have a whole pile of fun, interesting problems, and a team of smart,
passionate people that love working on them. We like to work iteratively in
small teams, and to give people autonomy and ownership to solve those
problems.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modelling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Scaling and optimizing our APIs
      - Modelling human health
      - Scaling our ingestion pipeline
      - Data engineering and building tools for data science
      - NLP and Classification
      - Extracting healthcare data from a wide variety of unstructured, unclean formats
      - Building intuitive UIs to allow users to find and share their health data

​Open positions include: ​Data Tech Lead -
​​[https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/6a1d2a62-5561-4ba3-818a-adb00...](https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/6a1d2a62-5561-4ba3-818a-adb0017c6f36)
​Sr. Data Engineer - Similar requirements as Data Tech Lead, but requiring
less experience and responsibility. ​ ​Principal SRE -
​[https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac...](https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac5855164)
​Sr. DevOps Engineer - Similar requirements as Principal SRE​, but requiring
less experience and responsibility. ​​Principal SWE - API Dev -
​[https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f35d3379-1220-4cf1-a117-d1dc0...](https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f35d3379-1220-4cf1-a117-d1dc06778459)
​Sr. SWE - API Dev - Similar requirements as Principal SWE - API dev, but
requiring less experience and responsibility. ​ ​Sr. Data Scientist -
​[https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/ab4817a6-a5f3-446d-9716-ef53b...](https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/ab4817a6-a5f3-446d-9716-ef53bf7c550b)
More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join) The
process: a quick phone screen, a screen-share technical interview, then an
onsite to meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem.

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles. ​Contact us at jobs@humanapi.co

------
mankittens
The Black Tux | Los Angeles, CA (Santa Monica) | Full-time | Onsite

Saving the world one tuxedo rental at a time! Just kidding.. but we do make
men look and feel their best at their most important moments, and there's
something to be said for that!

Tuxedo rental is easy. Wrong! It's a complicated service--and we're committed
to providing the best rental experience, and save you from ever having to set
foot in a Men’s Wearhouse again. Just take a gander at these beautifully
suited men:
[https://www.instagram.com/theblacktux](https://www.instagram.com/theblacktux).

Okay, back to business--our core business model is proven and we’re poised to
take over men’s formalwear market, which is why we’re expanding our Tech and
Product teams to take on much greater challenges.

\---- Tech -----

Manager (See levels below) — You’re a staff engineer who’s transitioned to
managing development teams. You get computers, and you get people. You are a
mentor, recruiter, inspirer, listener--you put people first, and you
understand developers because you are one! Make no bones about it--you’re
stepping into a growing development team taking on new challenges while
burning down the technical debt of a startup.

Head of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/096e54d4-c560-4540-9ab4-5b...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/096e54d4-c560-4540-9ab4-5b826385ce56)
Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/0e215134-b288-4e93-85d8-40...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/0e215134-b288-4e93-85d8-406f32f47614)

Quality Assurance Engineer (Mid-level or higher) — You’re a seasoned
automator, experienced with Selenium. You’re ready to bring automation
coverage of a customer facing website from 50% to 100%--okay, maybe 100% is
unrealistic... or maybe it’s not! (hahaha... Okay, let’s say from “good” to
“amazing”.) Oh, and you’re excited by the prospect of standing up automation
for internal tooling.
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/55253478-c7de-4771-a268-b9...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/55253478-c7de-4771-a268-b9a6aad2e1c2)

DevOps Engineer (Junior) — You have 2+ years of experience. You’re ready to
help speed up our our CI/CD pipeline and migrate it from Codeship to Jenkins.
You’re excited by the expansion of our Docker/AWS environment and migration
from ECS to Kubernetes (which is almost complete!).
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/6512e676-57f5-4332-a345-9f...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/6512e676-57f5-4332-a345-9fedc4d7c55c)

Software Engineer (Full Stack or Back-End, Mid-level or higher) — Your mission
if you choose to accept it: split an aging monolithic Django application into
discrete services written in Python or Javascript (or another language if I
could have my way! _shakes fist_ ). Along the way, you redesign APIs, build
service infrastructure, remodel databases, and revise business processes to
support new and unannounced products and services. Impossible?... I think not!

Lead:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/3d9be859-ebba-49da-8704-f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/3d9be859-ebba-49da-8704-f88e28836242)
Senior:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/08aa7fc4-38f0-457d-8913-e0...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/08aa7fc4-38f0-457d-8913-e03493d2b1be)
Mid:
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/c473137e-1791-4a4d-b705-a4...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/c473137e-1791-4a4d-b705-a45e21cf47c2)

\--- Product ---

User Experience Designer —
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/729b6ad4-8807-4714-b44a-d3...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/729b6ad4-8807-4714-b44a-d3d8e369f994)

Senior Product Manager, Business Operations —
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/106ee0e4-9e62-438c-b2f6-a5...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/106ee0e4-9e62-438c-b2f6-a52c32abf6e1)

Senior Product Manager, Growth —
[https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/973c5f76-7c36-4add-8b0c-76...](https://jobs.lever.co/theblacktux/973c5f76-7c36-4add-8b0c-76dab454b98f)

If you’re hired here, you’ll be working under the wonderful Thad Hwang,
previously Director of Product Management at Lyft, now Chief Product Officer
at The Black Tux. Also, you can bring your dog into work, eat free lunches on
Friday, participate in the outstanding events we plan (like Dodgers games,
party buses to arcades, escape rooms, etc.), as well as enjoy the outside air-
conditioning provided by our very own Pacific Ocean.

And my name’s Guy, and I’ve been working at The Black Tux for 2.5 years as a
Growth Engineer. If you have any questions at all, email me professionally at
guy@theblacktux.com or personally at me@mattguy.me.

------
ianlogan
Drop Technologies Inc |
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com](https://www.earnwithdrop.com) | Toronto, ON,
Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Drop’s vision is to make life more rewarding. We are the first intelligent
mobile rewards platform. Our community of members earn rewards for shopping
with brands and retailers they love. Drop curates relevant offers and rewards
based on everyday spending.

Headquartered in Toronto, Drop is building the next generation loyalty product
for the US and Canada. We’re a consumer-led product with over 600,000+ users
and growing. Loyalty is a $40 billion+ market which we’re disrupting with a
strong focus on design, user experience, and engineering. We’re executing fast
with plans to grow the team throughout 2018.

Our approach to development and collaboration welcomes engineers whom are full
stack and/or specialize in a particular domain (frontend, backend, data, etc).
We operate at all levels of the stack: building mobile-first apps with
technologies like React Native to deliver elegant UIs, scaling highly
parallelized APIs and banking integrations to get a 360-degree view of user
spending habits and share of wallet, developing data infrastructure to deliver
insights and enable the business to efficiently drive impact, and more.

Open Positions:

\- Software Engineer, Frontend:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/487DCA8662](https://drop.workable.com/j/487DCA8662)

\- Software Engineer, Backend:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/98E65D7012](https://drop.workable.com/j/98E65D7012)

\- Software Engineer, Full Stack:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/B94E9E6EF6](https://drop.workable.com/j/B94E9E6EF6)

\- Data Engineer, ETL & Analytics:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/616BA65EF2](https://drop.workable.com/j/616BA65EF2)

\- Product Manager:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/254797A4B6](https://drop.workable.com/j/254797A4B6)

\- Product Designer:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4](https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4)

Tech Stack:

\- React Native, Rails/Ruby, Postgres, Redshift, Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes

If this sounds interesting, please reach out to me directly: ian [@]
earnwithdrop [dot] com or apply directly at:
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers](https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers)

------
mands
NStack | London | FULL TIME, INTERNS | ONSITE, REMOTE

NStack provides an interface for analysts to build data science workflows in
the cloud from a library of reusable predictive models. Our product powers
predictions for millions of users each month, and our customers range from
e-commerce businesses to F250 companies.

We’re primarily based in Central London, but have a mixed remote and onsite
team. We’re funded by top-tier infrastructure investors from the West Coast,
and the founders are both technical and ex-YC / PhD. Salaries are competitive
and include stock options.

We’re a tech heavy team with a flat structure and friendly atmosphere. We’re
big believers in self-organising teams within an agile environment that put a
heavy focus on creating user value first.

Our tech stack: Kotlin / Java 8, Python 3, numpy/scipy, Django, Typescript &
React, Apache Big Data projects, Linux & Kubernetes

We’re hiring for the following roles:

\- Frontend Developer (ONSITE) - We are looking for someone to lead the
development of the front-end, developing on our existing workflow builder. We
are open-minded in terms of technologies, but would be most comfortable
architecting the product using React and TypeScript along with modern CSS UI
libraries, so experience with these would be ideal. This will be a flexible
role with a really unique scope for ownership and growth.

\- Devops Engineer (ONSITE / REMOTE) - We’re developing the NStack PaaS to run
on top of Kubernetes and many Google Cloud services, and are looking for a
DevOps engineer with a focus on data engineering, CI/CD and deployment. The
core NStack platform runs on the JVM using many tools from the Apache Big Data
stack, along with large amounts of Python. We’re also heavy users of Linux
containerisation, and NStack workflows are distributed on Kubernetes.

\- Data Scientist (ONSITE) - We’re looking for an amazing Data Scientist to
join our current data team to build reusable data-driven components and
applications on the NStack platform. Ideally you’d have experience working as
a data scientist in a team using Python (pandas, sklearn, numpy). Knowledge of
the Big Data world (e.g. Hadoop, Spark, etc.), alongside an understanding of
cloud and data infrastructure would be a bonus, as would experience with
Bayesian statistical models and AutoML systems.

\- Data Science Intern (ONSITE) - To join our growing Data Science team as
described above

We’re looking at a range of positions and experience levels - whether you’ve
just left uni or been hacking for 20 years, if you’re interested please get in
touch. Any questions please comment, DM, reach out on email (jobs at nstack
dot com) or at [https://angel.co/nstack/jobs](https://angel.co/nstack/jobs).
Cheers!

------
NewsNow
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript/Node/React, CSS3/SASS,
HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
kcrossncc
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Atlanta, Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle,
Sunnyvale, and Waterloo, ON

NCC Group is growing rapidly in North America and is adding some incredible
opportunities to keep pace.

What does NCC do, exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and
cutting-edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things).
You spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can
break. You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while
learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4
weeks long and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology
stacks. Your work will typically initiate person-months of security
improvements in products millions of people use. You will have access to
senior engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior
decision makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software and
products people use safer!

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

Examples of some of our current openings include:

* Head of Research ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/head-of-research/)), which is just as awesome as it sounds.

* Strategic Infrastructure Security, Practice Director ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/practice-director-strategic-infrastructure-security-sis/\);) Key services include external, internal, and wireless attacks, social engineering, physical intrusion, red team breach work, and others.

* Our amazing Risk Management & Governance team ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/security-consultant-rmg/)) is growing leaps and bounds and expecting aggressive growth in the coming months. We'd love to hear from you if you have experience in professional services in the GRM sector.

* Experienced, seasoned pentesters ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/senior-security-consultant/)) in all of our office locations (and remote, if willing to travel)

* Great DFIR minds ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/senior-principal-security-consultant/)) in the Bay Area, NYC, or Austin (or remote, if willing to travel)

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blog/))

Cryptopals ([http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/))

Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login))

If you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.trust.

We'd love to hear from you! Have a good holiday!

------
BRValentine
Voltaiq | Senior Interaction Designer | Berkeley, CA | Full-time | Onsite

The Role: At Voltaiq, we enable battery researchers and applications engineers
to explore and visualize battery performance data, alongside metadata
describing how those batteries were made and operated. As a Senior Interaction
Designer, you will work with the Product Manager to design the user-facing
side of a web application offering powerful data search, processing,
visualization, and advanced workflow functionality. You will learn how battery
data is used to improve the performance of mobile devices, electric vehicles,
and the power grid. You will design dashboards and other interfaces presenting
performance statistics to our customers. If you love data visualization and
delightful user experiences, and want to have a positive impact on how the
world consumes energy, then this is the job for you!

Responsibilities:

* Understand the evolving needs of our customers, and how these are served by the product.

* Collaborate with Customer Success and Engineering teams to assess effectiveness and feasibility of designs.

* Iterate with the product manager to define product features that are simple, coherent, and powerful.

* Design and maintain a UX system to collect and organize both the qualitative observations and the quantitative metrics of of user behavior.

* Work with product manager to develop user personas and user stories.

* Map out our users’ conceptual model and design the site information architecture.

* Create wireframes, mockups, screenflows, and clickable prototypes for new product features.

* Test and validate working hypothesis with users through usability testing of wireframes, clickable prototypes and published product, and participate in design critique.

* Help define and integrate a visual identity into the Voltaiq platform.

* Find creative ways to solve UX problems and display complex data visually.

Qualifications:

* Master’s degree in Information Management, HCI or related field.

* At least 5 years of experience in user-centered interface design for web applications.

* Proficiency with visual design tools, such as Sketch, Invision, and Adobe Creative Suite.

* Experience with data visualization, including charting libraries such as D3, C3, and Plotly.

* Experience designing interactions for enterprise workflows.

* Familiarity with HTML, CSS, and Javascript.

* Strong user empathy; ability to find creative solutions to UX problems and user pain points.

* Strong teamwork and mentorship skills.

* Strong communication skills both verbal and written.

* Comfortable with remote work and communicating effectively through real-time text, audio, or video chat.

Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits. Our office is located in
Berkeley, CA, and we work remotely a couple of days each week.

Voltaiq is an equal opportunity employer and is committed to achieving a
diverse workforce through application of its equal opportunity and
nondiscrimination policy, in all aspects of employment.

------
SpotHeroHiring
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Engineer, Efficiency -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135076](https://spothero.com/careers/1135076)
(Chicago or remote)

Engineer, Operator -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135075](https://spothero.com/careers/1135075)
(Chicago or remote)

Fullstack Engineer, iOS and C# -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1175033](https://spothero.com/careers/1175033)
(Chicago)

QA Analyst II -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1212580](https://spothero.com/careers/1212580)
(Chicago)

Senior Engineer, Acquisitions -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1049855](https://spothero.com/careers/1049855)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Consumer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1019222](https://spothero.com/careers/1019222)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Data -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1227467](https://spothero.com/careers/1227467)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Efficiency -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135078](https://spothero.com/careers/1135078)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Operator -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135073](https://spothero.com/careers/1135073)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Front End Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1120188](https://spothero.com/careers/1120188)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior QA Analyst -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1212582](https://spothero.com/careers/1212582)
(Chicago)

Staff Engineer, Search -
[https://spothero.com/careers/993048](https://spothero.com/careers/993048)
(Chicago or remote)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any GitHub
account, LinkedIn profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
danialtz
KI labs GmbH | Munich/Lisbon | ONSITE | Full time | [https://ki-
labs.com/](https://ki-labs.com/)

At KI labs we design and build state of the art software and data products and
solutions for the major brands of Germany and Europe. We aim to push the
status quo of technology in corporations, with special focus areas of
software, data and culture. Inside, we are a team of software developers,
designers, product managers and data scientists, who are passionate about
building the products of future today. We believe in open-source and
independent teams, follow Agile practices, lean startup method and aim to
share this culture with our clients.

Our current positions are:

\- Lead Engineer - [https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4026760002&gh_jid=4026760002](https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4026760002&gh_jid=4026760002)

\- Backend Software Engineer - [https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4006626002&gh_jid=4006626002](https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4006626002&gh_jid=4006626002)

\- Cloud Engineer - [https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4006624002&gh_jid=4006624002](https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4006624002&gh_jid=4006624002)

\- Data Scientist/Engineer - [https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4025177002&gh_jid=4025177002](https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4025177002&gh_jid=4025177002)

\- Frontend Software Engineer - [https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4019602002&gh_jid=4019602002](https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4019602002&gh_jid=4019602002)

\- IOS/Android Software Engineer - [https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4006632002&gh_jid=4006632002](https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4006632002&gh_jid=4006632002)

\- (Senior) Data Product Manager - [https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4024455002&gh_jid=4024455002](https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4024455002&gh_jid=4024455002)

\- (Senior) Technical Product Manager - [https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4020328002&gh_jid=4020328002](https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4020328002&gh_jid=4020328002)

\- Talent Acquisition Partner - [https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4033776002&gh_jid=4033776002](https://ki-
labs.com/job/?id=4033776002&gh_jid=4033776002)

Send us an email to career@ki-labs.com should you not find a matching profile
above; we love outliers!

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineer | San Francisco & Pleasanton, CA | Onsite or
Remote (US Only), 10xgenomics.com

We're a biotech company developing novel software, hardware, and biochemical
systems to give scientists new methods of discovering the mechanisms behind
cancer and immunology. We're growing our software team of currently eight
engineers (including myself) and three QA engineers to support the rapid
adoption of our technology and release of three new novel products this year.

Scientists are really excited about our technology as evidenced by the company
seeing $71 million in revenue in 2017, which was more than double our revenue
in 2016. Recently, we've also raised $50M in our Series D [1]. This month
we've released a new product that allows scientists to discover tumor
heterogeneity and evolution at the single cell level.

You can find out more about our massively parallel pipelines as well as our
visualization software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using Rust and the
NumPy/SciPy stack, and drive our front-end applications with React/Redux. No
previous biological experience is required, but if you're interested you're
more than welcome to learn! You'll work with a team who are alums of YC,
Google, Facebook, 23andMe, MIT, Harvard, Caltech, and more.

We're currently hiring for several software roles, but feel free to email me
if you think you're a good fit for another role.

\- Senior Software Engineer in Test, Automation:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-in-
test-automation/)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Platform:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-
platform/)

\- Software Engineer, Platform: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-
engineer-platfo...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-engineer-
platform/)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Visualization:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-
visualization/)

\- Software Engineer, Visualization:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-engineer-
visual...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-engineer-
visualization/)

\- Senior Web Developer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-web-
developer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-web-developer/)

\- Senior UI/UX Designer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-ui-ux-
designer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-ui-ux-designer/)

Feel free to reach out if you're interested in working on petabyte scale data
problems using modern software practices or even if you just want to chat. You
can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or @kevinwuhoo.

[1]: [https://www.fiercebiotech.com/medtech/10x-genomics-
raises-50...](https://www.fiercebiotech.com/medtech/10x-genomics-
raises-50m-secures-75m-credit-facility)

------
kimdrip
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series D/350 employee company with major growth plans for 2018. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Site Reliability Engineer (SRE):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e90541c4-d211-4d47-be6d-e0f1dc26...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e90541c4-d211-4d47-be6d-e0f1dc2673be?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Engineer, Users Directory:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce464825...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce46482508f3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Engineer, Core Platform Runtime:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/1c85c240-9c17-4e52-8deb-1503adb9...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/1c85c240-9c17-4e52-8deb-1503adb959fc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Sustaining Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e284db29-16ce-47ba-8126-961b55d2...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e284db29-16ce-47ba-8126-961b55d2a7a5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Enterprise Pre-Sales Engineer - Northeast US:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/9a30740d-39fe-4aae-a056-ee5988cb...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/9a30740d-39fe-4aae-a056-ee5988cbdd90?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Enterprise Pre-Sales Engineer - Germany:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/ce9d0af6-66e2-49a3-b314-b7bf128a...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/ce9d0af6-66e2-49a3-b314-b7bf128a87b2?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Enterprise Pre-Sales Engineer - Australia:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/3134e4e8-48cd-4c14-a153-4f27705c...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/3134e4e8-48cd-4c14-a153-4f27705cbf35?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-first company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2017 offsite in Cancun. 2018 will be in
Panama, we hope to see you there!: •
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832)
•
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392)

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE | $300k+ total
comp

[https://tanium.com/](https://tanium.com/)

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. For networks with 20k+ computers, it's the
best option by a long shot, and it scales to over a million endpoints without
breaking a sweat.

Lt. Gen. Bill Bender, the recently-retired CIO of the US Air Force, said that
Tanium is "game-changing ... allowing a tremendous amount of automation and
reduced workloads for our network operations people significantly, meaning
things that used to take them months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [1]

\--

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. Take a look at
[https://tanium.com/careers/](https://tanium.com/careers/) \- let me know if
there's one you're interested in, and I can send you in as a referral. I also
called out a few positions below.

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, and self directed/unlimited vacation
(most folks take 4~5 weeks).

I can't name salary ranges, but my total comp as a Senior Software Engineer is
about $320k ($165k base, ~$100k bonus, and ~$55k stock).

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - The core is mostly C++, and then JavaScript for the
modules and admin interface (AngularJS/Node.js, with work in progress to
switch to React). There's also growing amounts of Python, particularly for
endpoint scripting, and a tiny bit of Rust.

On site or US Remote work (pick the closest one) - SF:
[https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1](https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51](https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51)

\--

Associate or Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization
is central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware
of. As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of
machines (or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for
advising 2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all
kinds of backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and
really work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of
each customer.

Remote or on site in Japan, Sweden, UK, or USA.

Director TAM: [https://grnh.se/r64ytqkl1](https://grnh.se/r64ytqkl1) (Note:
"Director" is indicative of the responsibility level, but it is not a people-
managing role.)

Associate TAM: [https://grnh.se/slpflp3j1](https://grnh.se/slpflp3j1)

\--

Director of Security (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/4cn3r1fg1](https://grnh.se/4cn3r1fg1) (Note: unlike Director
TAM, this is a people-managing role.)

Senior Security Engineer (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1](https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1)

Product Security Engineer (RTP):
[https://grnh.se/w007hqa21](https://grnh.se/w007hqa21)

Data Engineer (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/qv23wo5e1](https://grnh.se/qv23wo5e1)

\--

[1]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

~~~
nfriedly
One minor update: the Product Security Engineer role is actually open at
either our Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) offices:
[https://grnh.se/w007hqa21](https://grnh.se/w007hqa21)

------
bluelinked
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Fulltime | Onsite (relocation available) | Hiring
Javascript Application Engineers & Java API Engineers

PayPal is looking for JavaScript engineers who want to work both in the
browser and on the server-side in Node.js. Over the past couple of years,
we've worked hard to migrate our entire web application stack to Node and
powerful client-side apps and we're looking to turn the dial towards product
experimentation and innovation. We need your engineering ability and your
desire to be a part of the whole product!

I’m a manager on the Online Checkout (that’s the “Pay with PayPal” button and
experience) engineering team. We're looking for experienced JavaScript
developers. My team is currently working primarily with Angular on the client
and Express/Kraken on Node. If you've got experience with GraphQL or React,
we're actively exploring doing an inside-out migration of our application and
could use your expertise. As most Node shops go, we're leveraging a whole lot
of other open source tools as well and we're very supportive of open source
activities for our people.

Likewise -- there's a large demand for API focused Java engineers to help with
our payment services that serve over $100+B in payments across 200+ countries.
The PayPal Platform is a suite of web services, which are used by internal and
external developers to enable payments anytime, anywhere and anyway. The
Platform processes billions of requests each month, and enables PayPal and its
partners to rapidly innovate on new payment scenarios and enable new
experiences. Therefore, the evolution of the Platform is integral to PayPal’s
long-term strategy.

As an engineer in our development team you will be responsible for the
development and delivery of the web services supporting PayPal APIs and user
experiences on various channels (web, mobile, etc.), as well as integrations
with partners. You will work closely with product and experience and/or
integration teams to understand the developer needs and deliver the APIs that
meets their needs.

JavaScript / Node JS Application Engineers:
[https://wd1.myworkdaysite.com/recruiting/paypal/jobs/job/San...](https://wd1.myworkdaysite.com/recruiting/paypal/jobs/job/San-
Jose/Sr-Web-Application-Engineer_R0024602) Java API Engineers:
[https://jobsearch.paypal-corp.com/en-US/job/senior-
checkout-...](https://jobsearch.paypal-corp.com/en-US/job/senior-checkout-api-
developer/J3V1JX5WM8V9RKZ7YPN)

We have several openings within my team as well as within other teams--so drop
me a line even if my particular opening doesn't sound interesting and I'll
help you find the right place! You can contact me at swesthafer at paypal dot
com.

------
ishwarn
Abl Schools|Multiple positions (engineering and design)|San Francisco|Full-
time|ONSITE|www.ablschools.com

Technology has made the world more connected, fundamentally changing how we
live, work and interact; yet traditional schools have not evolved to prepare
students for the 21st century. Replacing textbooks with tablets won’t be
enough. We believe schools need a new foundation. That’s why we’re building a
web-based school scheduling platform, that allows administrators to put master
schedules and daily calendars into a single cloud-based system. We are
creating the next generation of software for all K12 schools to fundamentally
change how they design, measure and improve their schools. We are also a
company that deeply values diversity in every way.

View openings on our site:
[https://ablschools.com/careers/](https://ablschools.com/careers/)

\--------------------------------------------------

Sr. Front-End Engineer:

Your Impact

\+ Work collaboratively with the Product and Design team to understand the
experiences and pain points of schools, teachers, and students

\+ Define and build compelling new products and exciting new features that
give educators insights that will enable them to optimize how they use their
resources

\+ Use your extensive knowledge of front-end technologies to build high-
quality designs that are scalable

\+ Manage code review, increase performance, and communicate best front-end
engineering practices

\+ Create a first of its kind interface that will progress K-12 schools and
their communities

Qualifications

\+ Experience with Javascript frameworks such as React, Backbone, Angular etc.

\+ You should have a great feel for user experience and an eye for beautiful
designs

\+ Bring a deep understanding of best practices in design, optimization,
interaction, and usability

\+ Familiarity with the whole web stack, including protocols and web server
optimization techniques

\--------------------------------------------------

Sr. Product Designer

What you'll do:

\+ You’ll think and design holistically to create a cohesive and coherent
product experience that delivers high value to school leaders

\+ You’ll tackle a complex puzzle--master scheduling-- and provide users with
an intuitive tool and process, simplifying a complicated workflow

\+ You'll create high-level user stories, UX flows, wireframes, prototypes,
design mockups, specs, and production assets

\+ You’ll collaborate with the internal schools and engineering teams, and
with customers

\+ You’ll provide actionable feedback gracefully and without ego, and won't
hesitate to seek guidance yourself

Qualifications:

\+ Impact focused: You’re a strategic thinker able to tackle complex user
problems, addressing fundamental user needs and delivering impact

\+ Project management: You've designed, coordinated, and shipped intuitive
user experiences from conception to execution.

\+ Ability to think big and small: You’re comfortable envisioning versions of
features many years in the future and working on a single feature’s first
iteration

\+ Design depth: Experience designing data-heavy visualizations,
recommendation UX and/or enterprise software is a big plus.

\+ Natural leadership: You enjoy taking initiative and owning projects, big
and small. The details matter and you're committed to getting it done right.

\+ Growth-mindset: You effectively convey your opinions to peers directly with
clear expertise and humility. You encourage others to challenge or build upon
your opinions.

\--------------------------------------------------

Personal note: I've been on the Abl engineering team for about 9 months and I
love it. First, the interview process was fair. Second, the mission and the
team make coming into work enjoyable. I could go on. If you have any
questions, feel free to reach out to me - my contact info is in my profile.

------
oatwcareers
Opportunity@Work | Senior Software Developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE |
[https://opportunityatwork.org](https://opportunityatwork.org)

We are looking for an experienced full-time developer who will work with our
small in-house product and engineering team to help us realize our vision of a
multi-sided labor marketplace designed to enable skills-based, inclusive
hiring that reaches millions of Americans.

You will:

    
    
      - Collaborate with technical and nontechnical teammates across Opportunity@Work, providing technical feedback and mentorship around best practices
      - Inform technical trade-offs and possible product paths for development strategy
      - Mentor and guide junior members of the development team
      - Develop technical solutions according to specification
      - Inform technical trade-offs and possible product paths for development strategy
      - Help define interfaces with the diverse array of relevant tools and players (e.g., job boards used by job seekers, applicant tracking systems used by employers)
    

You are passionate about using technology in service of the most pressing and
complex social challenges. You are experienced in working in agile product
development teams. You have experience with and a track record of
demonstrating excellence across the following skills and technologies:

    
    
      - Front-end web development (HTML, CSS, Bootstrap)
      - Back-end data architecture (API design)
      - Object-oriented programming and at least one modern web framework (we use Rails)
      - Managing the software development lifecycle within a team; agile development
      - Making smart tradeoffs of efficiency/speed/reliability/maintainability
      - Following software development best practices (automated testing, code comments, etc)
      - Collaborating with nontechnical partners to effectively communicate technical outcomes
      - Taking a user-driven approach, finding effective solutions for users of diverse socioeconomic and educational backgrounds
    

You should also have:

    
    
      - Passion for our mission: You care deeply about workforce, social justice and inclusive training/hiring related issues.
      - Clear communication: You have good written and verbal communication skills with the ability to synthesize complex information into simple and engaging terms with your audience in mind.
      - People-centered approach: You enjoy engaging with people and have a talent for building and managing strong relationships that achieve outcomes. You are comfortable working in teams and can build rapport with people from diverse backgrounds and perspectives and use a human centered design approach to your work.
    

To apply, visit [https://opportunityatwork.org/join-our-
team#techhire](https://opportunityatwork.org/join-our-team#techhire)

------
tellic_nyc
tellic | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-Time | Onsite

Become a member of the core team that is bringing next-generation data
technologies to the world's top pharmaceutical companies. tellic is shaping
$150 billion of pharmaceutical R&D decisions using cutting-edge data science
technology. This is a chance to get in on the ground level at one of NYC's
fastest-growing tech startups in the white-hot space of life science AI. At
tellic, we value culture as much as technical craft. Our values include
creating a highly collaborative team of A+ players who build cool stuff that
drives a real business impact. In fact, the name tellic means "deliberate,
with an outcome, and with impact."

tellic offers:

• Opportunity to transform an entire industry at a self-funded, profitable
startup with massive growth potential • Very competitive compensation package
including base salary, bonus, and LLC "stock" plan • Fun, inclusive culture
that celebrates diversity and respects individuals and their contributions •
Competitive medical/dental/vision coverage • 3 weeks of paid vacation + 15
holidays • Discounted corporate gym membership • Beautiful office with kitchen

Data Engineer

• Create and maintain optimal data pipeline architecture • Assist in
converting R&D projects to production-ready Python code • Architect scalable
solutions that can handle data at the petabyte level • Work with the Data
Science, DevOps and Product teams to design product solutions that seamlessly
function in our internal environments and customer sites

Requirements:

• BS in Computer Science or equivalent experience (MS is a plus) • 5+ years of
experience supporting data science pipelines in Python • Cloud experience
required (GCP a plus) • Hands-on experience supporting Big Data technologies
(e.g., Hadoop, Spark) • Experience scaling data science routines for high-
throughput processes at the terabyte level • Developing and testing full stack
production Python systems • Willingness to assist DevOps as needed •
Experience building and optimizing Big Data data pipelines, architectures,
datasets, and machine learning models • Google-certified professional a plus
(we will support ongoing GCP training and certifications) • Experience working
with large volumes of structured and unstructured data in a machine learning
environment • Some startup experience

Senior DevOps Engineer

• Design, develop, and support scalable, redundant infrastructure on GCP using
technologies like Python and Airflow • Seamlessly integrate with our
customers’ technologies (AWS, on-prem Hadoop, etc.) • Improve existing
infrastructure to incorporate the latest technology, best practices, and cross
application integrations • Day-to-day collaboration with data scientists to
influence design and architect solutions in modern serverless environments

Requirements:

• BS in Computer Science or equivalent experience (MS is a plus) • 10+ years
total experience • 4+ years of experience in DevOps with heavy experience
supporting production Python environments • Hands-on experience with
operations support (e.g. job monitors, error handling, environment creation) •
Hands-on experience supporting Big Data technologies (e.g., Hadoop, Spark,
Docker) • Hands-on experience working with standard Big Data indexing and
search technologies • 1-2 years of cloud experience desired (GCP a plus) •
Leader and problem solver who thrives at the challenge of building DevOps from
the ground up • Team player with excellent interpersonal skills • Some startup
experience

Applicants must be currently authorized to work in the United States without
the need for visa sponsorship now or in the future. Send resumes to
careers@tellic.com

------
SoftwareMaven
Oracle | Remote

Ksplice is the leading technology that allows administrators to patch the
critical components of a Linux system on the fly with zero downtime and zero
disruption. We're looking for an experienced DevOps engineer to join our team.
As a DevOps engineer, you would be responsible for automating the deployment,
monitoring, and day-to-day management of Ksplice's infrastructure for building
and serving critical security "hot fix" updates for various flavors of the
Linux kernel and for user space applications.

The Oracle Ksplice team is a remote team, so you must be comfortable
interacting remotely and working autonomously. We are a small team that
expects its members to be comfortable with self-directed work. We won't micro-
manage you, but, in return, we expect you to learn your job well enough that
you know what is important to work on.

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/), and you can contact
me by email at travis.jensen@oracle.com for more detailed specs. Oracle is an
equal opportunity employer.

Skills and experience required:

    
    
      * Automation using configuration management using software such as puppet, ansible, chef, etc.
      * Administration of Linux systems.
      * Knowledge of Linux virtualization best practices.
      * Command of using programming for systems automation.
      * Python is strongly preferred, but similar languages are acceptable.
      * Ability to work autonomously to achieve provided goals.

~~~
repsilat
There are two ksplice posts on this page. It's long enough already...

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Data Engineer in
Customer Success (SQL, big data, Redshift, Python, AWS,) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

You should have solid SQL development experience along with the ability to
interface with customers (though there will be no significant travel
required). This position requires excellent technical skills, good business
communication skills, excellent attention to detail and follow-up, and the
ability to self-manage. You will get great exposure as you work directly with
our customers to tackle tough business challenges.

Working knowledge of SQL including creation and maintenance of tables, views,
indexes, and stored procedures. Some Python coding experience and experience
building Docker containers is a plus. AWS and Amazon Redshift experience is a
plus. Flexibility and self-motivation – with a problem solver's attitude.
Excellent attention to detail. Ability to work independently yet collaborates
cross-functionally in a team environment. Highly effective written and verbal
communication skills with a collaborative work style. We offer competitive
pay, benefits like a company funded 401K, experienced team (we all code),
amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location. Contact
jobs@datakitchen.io

~~~
dang
Please don't post multiple times in this thread. This is in the rules at the
top.

------
mvin
LivePerson! Seattle, WA! Hiring __*

This is Meenu Vin and I'm the Head of Global Technical Recruiting at
LivePerson and I’m reaching out to you regarding some exciting new
opportunities. LivePerson (LPSN) is a publicly traded company. We invented
webchat nearly 20 years ago, and now we are embarking on a large-scale
investment to create conversational commerce at scale.

Our CTO, Alex Spinelli, joined the company in March (Director of Alexa OS and
Search at Amazon). Our goal is to accelerate the adoption of conversational
commerce. We leverage AI, messaging, bots, and human intelligence to make it
easy for consumers to communicate with brands from any device, any messaging
app or AI assistant, on their own schedule, using natural language to buy
things, get support, and get things done.

We are investing in Seattle to build engineering, machine learning, data
science, and product teams. We are focused on hiring the world’s best
technology leaders and engineers.

If you are looking for a new job opportunity, please reach out to me at
mvin@liveperson.com

------
shan28harris
SmugMug | Senior Backend Engineer | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.smugmug.com/](https://www.smugmug.com/)

Do you look at an app and try to figure out its database schema? Do you wish
every website provided a full API? Do you worry about cache invalidation and
naming things? SmugMug is looking for experienced backend software engineer to
help deliver an awesome experience to our customers.

Click here for more info: [https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-
Openings?gh_jid=1214646](https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-Openings?gh_jid=1214646)

~~~
dang
Please don't post multiple times in this thread. (This is in the rules at the
top.)

------
shan28harris
SmugMug | Senior Android Developer | Mountain View, CA | Onsite, Remote |
[https://www.smugmug.com/](https://www.smugmug.com/)

SmugMug is currently seeking an experienced Android Engineer looking to build
native apps to delight our customers and empower them to safely preserve and
share their precious memories. You’ll play a huge part on a very small team,
developing our native Android app and helping to define our native platforms
more broadly.

Click here for more info: [https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-
Openings?gh_jid=1087123](https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-Openings?gh_jid=1087123)

------
TomPusher
Pusher | Mobile Architect | London UK | Full Time | Permanent | Onsite

Mission

At Pusher we’ve built an incredibly successful business from our core pub-sub
API product, helping tens of thousands of developers build scalable web and
mobile apps faster.

But we didn’t stop there: we spent the last 18 months investing in a new
platform. We took everything we learned from building and running Pusher and
made it easier to develop innovative new products like Chatkit, TextSync, and
Push Beams.

We believe our products can only be successful if they provide great developer
experience, which starts with easy to use, consistent SDKs.

Find out more here:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/710301](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/710301)

~~~
dang
Please don't post multiple times in this thread. That's in the text at the
top.

------
TomPusher
Pusher | Senior Distributed Systems Engineer | London UK | Full Time | Onsite

Software Engineers are the core of our Engineering team at Pusher, working
across the stack to deliver awesome products at massive scale.

Pusher

Pusher is a communication layer for application developers that routes data at
scale and in realtime.

The current core Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that
allows our customers to deliver tens of billions of messages to their
connected users. We operate at mind-boggling scale, and this informs and
affects everything we do.

We want to improve the lives of other developers by solving hard problems for
them, and by freeing them from operating and maintaining their own
infrastructure. We’re passionate about developer experience and making our
APIs as easy to use as we can.

What you will be doing

Pusher is a challenging but supportive environment. We are still small enough
to be a team of generalist engineers with individual specialisms, so we want
you to get involved with as much of our engineering lifecycle as possible.
Your typical week might involve the following...

Read more here:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/346844](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/346844)

------
shan28harris
SmugMug | Senior Frontend Engineer | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.smugmug.com/](https://www.smugmug.com/)

If you’re all about making the online world a more beautiful place…if you
obsess about form usability, automated test coverage, security and mobile-
first design strategy…if you ACTUALLY read the specs…if you’re looking to flex
your flexbox and ES6 skills in a constantly moving, data-driven development
environment—you may just be the Senior Frontend Developer we're searching for.

Click here for more info:[https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-
Openings?gh_jid=1213443](https://jobs.smugmug.com/Job-Openings?gh_jid=1213443)

------
mvin
This is Meenu Vin and I'm the Head of Global Technical Recruiting at
LivePerson and I’m reaching out to you regarding some exciting new
opportunities. LivePerson (LPSN) is a publicly traded company. We invented
webchat nearly 20 years ago, and now we are embarking on a large-scale
investment to create conversational commerce at scale.

Our CTO, Alex Spinelli, joined the company in March (Director of Alexa OS and
Search at Amazon). Our goal is to accelerate the adoption of conversational
commerce. We leverage AI, messaging, bots, and human intelligence to make it
easy for consumers to communicate with brands from any device, any messaging
app or AI assistant, on their own schedule, using natural language to buy
things, get support, and get things done.

We are investing in Seattle to build engineering, machine learning, data
science, and product teams. We are focused on hiring the world’s best
technology leaders and engineers.

If you are looking for a new job opportunity, please reach out to me at
mvin@liveperson.com

~~~
dang
Please don't post multiple times in this thread. This is in the rules at the
top.

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Principle Engineer
(Angular, Python, AWS, big data) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team (we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office
location. Contact jobs@datakitchen.i0

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for 2 positions:

1) Full-stack developer (3+ years of software development experience,
proficient with some of our stack)

2) Python developer (2+ years of software development experience, proficient
in python development, proficient with using Linux)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in:

\- Cloud development

\- Financial security markets/investing

\- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications and can pass stringent coding tests,
please apply!

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

~~~
eganist
Are you filling this role for the SEC, or are you contracting for them? If the
latter, can you please edit "SEC" out from the banner and use your company
name, indicating that it's an SEC contract that you're filling? (or a
subcontract, either way)

Not looking, just asking for clarity. Seeing a non-SEC.gov address at the end
irked me a bit.

